# New Hisense Projector - Hisense-PX1-PRO



## ajamils

Looks like new Hisense projector got unveiled. It seems to have answered the biggest complains with L9G. Which were the inclusion of screen and fixed focus. I'm not sure about the design (like L9 more) but I welcome the improved contrast as this was my biggest gripe.

Some of the changes that I've noticed compared to L9G

Lower brightness (2200 compared to 3000 lumens)
30 Watts speakers instead of 40
2 HDMI inputs instead of 3
Can use screen sizes from 90" to 130"

More info here:








Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO


#Hisense-PX1-PRO - Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw




www.projectorscreen.com





@ProjectionHead, when should we expect your first look video?

Edit:
Looks like original page was removed so here is the cached version

Looks like @ProjectionHead just received his review unit. Looking forward a comparison video with L9. Brian how soon can we expect that?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Looks like new Hisense projector got unveiled. It seems to have answered the biggest complains with L9G. Which were the inclusion of screen and fixed focus. I'm not sure about the design (like L9 more) but I welcome the improved contrast as this was my biggest gripe.
> 
> Some of the changes that I've noticed compared to L9G
> 
> Lower brightness (2200 compared to 3000 lumens)
> 30 Watts speakers instead of 40
> 2 HDMI inputs instead of 3
> Can use screen sizes from 90" to 130"
> 
> More info here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO
> 
> 
> #Hisense-PX1-PRO - Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ProjectionHead, when should we expect your first look video?


This unit was supposed to be under wraps until Jan 1, but someone spilled the beans early so we made it live on our website as well.
I should have my demo unit in shortly and will be comparing to the L9 as well as the Samsung LSP9T and Vava Chroma shortly.
You should expect better black levels and shadow detail compared to the L9 - this is Hisense's "Laser Cinema" vs the brighter L9 which is a "Laser TV". I will have a full comparison between the 2 models shortly.
I've been asking them for a variable focus for years, since first starting to work with them and despite the lower brightness, am really psyched to for this model. 
I'm expecting this to end up in my living room and I will let y'all know more details once I've had the chance to play.


----------



## ajamils

ProjectionHead said:


> This unit was supposed to be under wraps until Jan 1, but someone spilled the beans early so we made it live on our website as well.
> I should have my demo unit in shortly and will be comparing to the L9 as well as the Samsung LSP9T and Vava Chroma shortly.
> You should expect better black levels and shadow detail compared to the L9 - this is Hisense's "Laser Cinema" vs the brighter L9 which is a "Laser TV". I will have a full comparison between the 2 models shortly.
> I've been asking them for a variable focus for years, since first starting to work with them and despite the lower brightness, am really psyched to for this model.
> I'm expecting this to end up in my living room and I will let y'all know more details once I've had the chance to play.


Awesome! Looking forward to your comparison videos.


----------



## aerodynamics




----------



## ACE844

@ProjectionHead when you will be posting your follow on L9G videos you mentioned after the 'first look' you posted on YT?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ACE844 said:


> @ProjectionHead when you will be posting your follow on L9G videos you mentioned after the 'first look' you posted on YT?


That is the plan!


----------



## ajamils

@ProjectionHead since you are in touch with Hisense, could you please request them to include Netflix in new projector? Hate using a separate device for one app.


----------



## normang

The bundled screen for the previous Hisense Laser TV models is probably a hassle for those that already have one, but for the uninitiated to Short-Throw projectors, finding a screen that s reasonably priced is a really complicated hassle. 

While it added perhaps to the initial cost of the package, the L5F model at around 3K for projector and a nice screen is not bad.. 

if the PX1-Pro if the initial price is around $3500.. Adding a screen similar to the one they bundle would seem to add several hundred at the least.. If not more.. Making a new setup about $4200 or more. For the average user looking into UST projection, that maybe more than they would want to spend, even if it is Triple-Laser...


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

ProjectionHead said:


> That is the plan!


what brand and size of screen you plan of using?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> @ProjectionHead since you are in touch with Hisense, could you please request them to include Netflix in new projector? Hate using a separate device for one app.


I would only imagine the exclusion of Netflix (not confirmed yet) would be due to licensing costs. 
From what another manufacturer told me about an upcoming model expected sometime
Mod 2022 that they are stripping out the 3rd party OS and apps and it will knock close to $1,000 off the retail price of its previous, similarly spec’d unit.
Don’t ask who, I can’t say yet, but of course I’ll be posting on AVS when I can


----------



## ProjectionHead

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> what brand and size of screen you plan of using?


For consistency sake with the other videos we’ve done, it will likely be on a 100” Grandview Dynamique


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> The bundled screen for the previous Hisense Laser TV models is probably a hassle for those that already have one, but for the uninitiated to Short-Throw projectors, finding a screen that s reasonably priced is a really complicated hassle.
> 
> While it added perhaps to the initial cost of the package, the L5F model at around 3K for projector and a nice screen is not bad..
> 
> if the PX1-Pro if the initial price is around $3500.. Adding a screen similar to the one they bundle would seem to add several hundred at the least.. If not more.. Making a new setup about $4200 or more. For the average user looking into UST projection, that maybe more than they would want to spend, even if it is Triple-Laser...


That is why Hisense has a new single laser unit to replace the discontinued L5F that will be announced sometime soon.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> That is why Hisense has a new single laser unit to replace the discontinued L5F that will be announced sometime soon.


Interesting, do you think it would be announced around the same time that the PX1-Pro would have been, or will be wind up being later in 2022? If you have some clues?


----------



## mrmoomin

ProjectionHead said:


> I would only imagine the exclusion of Netflix (not confirmed yet) would be due to licensing costs.
> From what another manufacturer told me about an upcoming model expected sometime
> Mod 2022 that they are stripping out the 3rd party OS and apps and it will knock close to $1,000 off the retail price of its previous, similarly spec’d unit.
> Don’t ask who, I can’t say yet, but of course I’ll be posting on AVS when I can


Holy moly, that's quite a premium! Hoping this is a CES announcement, as now I'll definitely have to wait to hear this out before I make any purchases. 2022 is looking to be a good year for making UST more affordable.


----------



## ProjectionHead

mrmoomin said:


> Holy moly, that's quite a premium! Hoping this is a CES announcement, as now I'll definitely have to wait to hear this out before I make any purchases. 2022 is looking to be a good year for making UST more affordable.


It won't be a CES announcement, but I will be the lucky one who gets to drop the news... so stay tuned!


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Interesting, do you think it would be announced around the same time that the PX1-Pro would have been, or will be wind up being later in 2022? If you have some clues?


PX1-Pro wasn't supposed to be announced before 1/1/22 but Amazon made the product live early and it got discovered by by some savvy searchers. Since Amazon spilled the beans, we made it live on our website as well so at least the info out there was accurate.
That being said, unless anyone else jumps the gun, you should stay tuned to CES announcements for anything else new.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> PX1-Pro wasn't supposed to be announced before 1/1/22 but Amazon made the product live early and it got discovered by by some savvy searchers. Since Amazon spilled the beans, we made it live on our website as well so at least the info out there was accurate.
> That being said, unless anyone else jumps the gun, you should stay tuned to CES announcements for anything else new.


Thanks for the feedback, appreciate it... a newer L5F might be interesting to look into.. 

One does wonder though whether removing a slew of apps from a built in OS would really reduce the cost of an projector, since you can download them to install them.

I am thinking of the Benq 7501 if I recall that's $3500 and only has 2 HDMI Ports, reviews say it looks pretty good, but you "have" to plug in their Android stick or some other streamer for programming. IMHO, the Benq should have come in under $3K and perhaps around $2.5K, not its current price point, even if it does look a little better than some competition, its all in the eyes of the beholder and perhaps the screen on the wall.

it will be interesting to see the new Hisense release if it appears at CES in Jan... thanks


----------



## normang

Just tripped over this on YT and its been out there few weeks..  Hisense 100L9Pro Laser TV






Definitely different..


----------



## ajamils

normang said:


> Just tripped over this on YT and its been out there few weeks..  Hisense 100L9Pro Laser TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely different..


Saw this video earlier and I don't get the point of it. It kinda reminds me of the (failed) Microsoft attempt at Xbox One where it tried to be all-in-one media center instead of gaming console and failed miserably. I rather have an excellent projector without all these extras that not only drive the price but also creates more point of failure.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Just tripped over this on YT and its been out there few weeks..  Hisense 100L9Pro Laser TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely different..


That is an older video for a unit that was never released in the USA (not sure if it was ever released anywhere)


----------



## calvinwalfred

It looks like it was removed from Amazon’s site.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> That is an older video for a unit that was never released in the USA (not sure if it was ever released anywhere)


Yeah, it just sort of popped up, maybe it was a concept that they decided didn't work well.. The info on the front display, unless it could be disabled while watching content I think would have been annoying,, Guess they need to clean up YT if its not going anywhere..


----------



## aerodynamics

ProjectionHead said:


> I would only imagine the exclusion of Netflix (not confirmed yet) would be due to licensing costs.
> From what another manufacturer told me about an upcoming model expected sometime
> Mod 2022 that they are stripping out the 3rd party OS and apps and it will knock close to $1,000 off the retail price of its previous, similarly spec’d unit.
> Don’t ask who, I can’t say yet, but of course I’ll be posting on AVS when I can


This is why you're the man!
Lemme guess, it's Epson or Optoma lol.


----------



## ACE844

ProjectionHead said:


> That is an older video for a unit that was never released in the USA (not sure if it was ever released anywhere)


The ust in that video was a limited #'d special edition CN release only. The cost was $15k/pc


----------



## Brajesh

calvinwalfred said:


> It looks like it was removed from Amazon’s site.


Cached page here.


----------



## ajamils

Brajesh said:


> Cached page here.


Even cheaper price? $2800 compared to $3500 when it was originally listed.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Even cheaper price? $2800 compared to $3500 when it was originally listed.


Don’t get your hopes up for the $2,800 amazon erroneously listed it for.


----------



## calvinwalfred

Brajesh said:


> Cached page here.


Wow! I would have purchased it at that price.


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

ACE844 said:


> The ust in that video was a limited #'d special edition CN release only. The cost was $15k/pc


so it was released?


----------



## jorgemurillo2012

those this new hisense have 3D?


----------



## clipghost

Any idea when this is released? And for someone with no controlled lighting environment, in the middle of their living room/kitchen area and needs an ALR screen....would this be worse than the L9?


----------



## calvinwalfred

clipghost said:


> Any idea when this is released? And for someone with no controlled lighting environment, in the middle of their living room/kitchen area and needs an ALR screen....would this be worse than the L9?


January 1st, 2022


----------



## Brajesh

jorgemurillo2012 said:


> those this new hisense have 3D?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## higuys

I'll take a nice 4K UST projector with zero apps if it means saving $1000. You can buy 5 Apple TV's for that cost.


----------



## Erin Wilson

ProjectionHead said:


> Don’t get your hopes up for the $2,800 amazon erroneously listed it for.


I learned about this projector from you on Reddit (you just replied to my comment) and then I discovered you here – thanks for the additional information about this model.

Below are a few initial questions I had, about the PX1:

Will there be any specific types of screen materials that'll work better for the PX1-Pro? 
Or, simply... any screen <135" that claims to support extreme off-axis (UST) projection?
Is there a "spec" (re. screens) that confirm if a material is optimal for UST projectors?
Thanks,
Erin


----------



## Erin Wilson

Erin Wilson said:


> I learned about this projector from you on Reddit (you just replied to my comment) and then I discovered you here – thanks for the additional information about this model.
> 
> Below are a few initial questions I had, about the PX1:
> 
> Will there be any specific types of screen materials that'll work better for the PX1-Pro?
> Or, simply... any screen <135" that claims to support extreme off-axis (UST) projection?
> Is there a "spec" (re. screens) that confirm if a material is optimal for UST projectors?
> Thanks,
> Erin


Also, I have a few follow-up questions related to the HiSense UST projectors.

Can you bullet-list key differences btw. PX1-Pro and the 120L9G?
How will the PX1-Pro compare to the Samsung Premiere LSP9T?
Specs can be confusing: are any of these three models native 4k?
Is the estimated MSRP for PX1-Pro ($3,499) for projector + screen?
Will there be any presale / otherwise discounted pricing for PX1-Pro?

I'll _try_ to avoid asking more questions until you have a chance to consider these. ha.


----------



## Jive Turkey

I have a family member who bought a L9G. I have not personally seen it yet, but he's having an issue where the bottom 20% of the screen is clear, but the rest has a haze over it. From the pictures I can tell he's not working in a light controlled area, but the haze over the 80% of the screen is issue number one. Any ideas?

They did buy the ALR Daylight Screen.

I'm also guessing that the projector may not be set the proper dimension back from the screen and possibly the height from top of projector to bottom of the screen could be not set right. Would that cause the kind of picture issues shown here?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Jive Turkey said:


> I have a family member who bought a L9G. I have not personally seen it yet, but he's having an issue where the bottom 20% of the screen is clear, but the rest has a haze over it. From the pictures I can tell he's not working in a light controlled area, but the haze over the 80% of the screen is issue number one. Any ideas?
> 
> They did buy the ALR Daylight Screen.
> 
> I'm also guessing that the projector may not be set the proper dimension back from the screen and possibly the height from top of projector to bottom of the screen could be not set right. Would that cause the kind of picture issues shown here?


It wouldn't be the projector placement. Is the screen upside down? Have them take it down, rotate it and hang it back up.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Jive Turkey said:


> They did buy the ALR Daylight Screen.


That's likely the problem. We STRONGLY advise to not go with the Daylight screen after evaluating it in our office. If they purchased through an authorized source and registered it with Hisense for the 100 day guarantee, I would suggest they send it back for a refund and purchase it again with the Cinema screen.
They should also act fast as the $1,000 sale ends on 12/27 and the 100 day guarantee only applies to orders placed before 12/31.

.... as @BatmanNewsChris also suggested, it could be possibly upside down


----------



## ProjectionHead

Erin Wilson said:


> Also, I have a few follow-up questions related to the HiSense UST projectors.
> 
> Can you bullet-list key differences btw. PX1-Pro and the 120L9G?
> How will the PX1-Pro compare to the Samsung Premiere LSP9T?
> Specs can be confusing: are any of these three models native 4k?
> Is the estimated MSRP for PX1-Pro ($3,499) for projector + screen?
> Will there be any presale / otherwise discounted pricing for PX1-Pro?
> 
> I'll _try_ to avoid asking more questions until you have a chance to consider these. ha.


The details are still under wraps until "official" release of 1/1/22 so I can't _*publicly*_ get into the details yet. Feel free to hit me up privately however.....


----------



## ProjectionHead

higuys said:


> I'll take a nice 4K UST projector with zero apps if it means saving $1000. You can buy 5 Apple TV's for that cost.


I absolutely agree


----------



## klickachu

Would you recommend purchasing the L9G before 12/27 and registering for the 100 day guarantee or waiting until Jan 1 to order the PX1?

Was just about to pull the trigger from you before I saw this announcement, i.e., you'll get my money either way...


----------



## Jive Turkey

BatmanNewsChris said:


> It wouldn't be the projector placement. Is the screen upside down? Have them take it down, rotate it and hang it back up.


It turns out they did have the screen upside down. Thanks to you and ProjectionHead! I'll go over at Christmas and dial in color and contrast a bit for them.


----------



## ProjectionHead

klickachu said:


> Would you recommend purchasing the L9G before 12/27 and registering for the 100 day guarantee or waiting until Jan 1 to order the PX1?
> 
> Was just about to pull the trigger from you before I saw this announcement, i.e., you'll get my money either way...


The L9 is brighter by 500 lumens. If you have higher levels of ambient light and don’t need the variable focus, I’d suggest getting the l9g before sale and 100 day guarantee ends.
Once the px1 gets out there and there are reviews, etc it’s easy for you to return the L9 for full refund and go with the px1 instead.
100 day guarantee is too good to pass up IMHO especially if you are on the fence about UST in general.


----------



## klickachu

Done, order placed, thanks for posting the reviews and giving people honest feedback on the products!


----------



## Jive Turkey

I'm going over Friday to eyeball their L9G setup and try to dial in a picture for them. I found some settings online for the Cinema Screen, but they have the Daylight. Anyone have a link for settings with the Daylight screen (1.2 gain)?

I've got a calibrated JVC 540 setup, so I know a good looking picture, but I'll only be eyeballing theirs so it helps to start with some review settings.


----------



## rooterha

I don't think I've seen anyone with the daylight screen - it's so universally recommended against.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Looks like @ProjectionHead just received his review unit. Looking forward a comparison video with L9. Brian how soon can we expect that?
> 
> View attachment 3213724


I'm aiming to do the unboxing and first look early next week. Will be doing an in-depth review shortly thereafter as well as comparisons against the other RGB triple laser USTs.
I plan on continually updating all of our content in this thread ( Hisense PX1-Pro Triple Laser 4K Projector - Unboxing... ) so not to break the forum rules in the general subs, but I will update in here as things get posted.


----------



## ProjectionHead

rooterha said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone with the daylight screen - it's so universally recommended against.


Hisense made a 2nd version of the screen and sent it to me to compare against the first as well as do a side-by-side with the cinema screen. I've just been to jammed up to get to it but will be making a post in the near future on it. Even if it was a LOT better than the first iteration, I'd almost certainly still be suggesting the cinema screen.


----------



## ajamils

ProjectionHead said:


> Hisense made a 2nd version of the screen and sent it to me to compare against the first as well as do a side-by-side with the cinema screen. I've just been to jammed up to get to it but will be making a post in the near future on it. Even if it was a LOT better than the first iteration, I'd almost certainly still be suggesting the cinema screen.


Is there a new version of the cinema screen as well?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Is there a new version of the cinema screen as well?


No, cinema screen is the same. They did take my advice and take it from the original 4 piece frame design to a 6 piece design so that the package was 1/2 the length and easily shippable/movable, but the surface is the same.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Erin Wilson said:


> I learned about this projector from you on Reddit (you just replied to my comment) and then I discovered you here – thanks for the additional information about this model.
> 
> Below are a few initial questions I had, about the PX1:
> 
> Will there be any specific types of screen materials that'll work better for the PX1-Pro?
> Or, simply... any screen <135" that claims to support extreme off-axis (UST) projection?
> Is there a "spec" (re. screens) that confirm if a material is optimal for UST projectors?
> Thanks,
> Erin



_Will there be any specific types of screen materials that'll work better for the PX1-Pro?_
For ALR you would want to stick with a lenticular screen like what comes with the L9. When purchasing separately I'd suggest the Grandview Dynamique on the economy side or the Stewart BlackHawk UST or Screen Innovations Short Throw on the premium side.

_Is there a "spec" (re. screens) that confirm if a material is optimal for UST projectors?_
For ALR, either Lenticular or Fresnel. If non-alr I would suggest a lower gain surface such as the Stewart Greymatte to prevent hotspotting.


----------



## ajamils

ProjectionHead said:


> No, cinema screen is the same. They did take my advice and take it from the original 4 piece frame design to a 6 piece design so that the package was 1/2 the length and easily shippable/movable, but the surface is the same.


That's good to know. Hopefully, they update the instructions as well because current one is out of sync.


----------



## USTmalt

ProjectionHead said:


> That is why Hisense has a new single laser unit to replace the discontinued L5F that will be announced sometime soon.


Hey Brian, I’m mostly satisfied with my L9G but I’m returning it on the 100 day guarantee. Does your spidey sense and the info you get from little birds tell you that the L5F replacement will be an improvement over the L9G?

Or the broader question I have is, should I purchase the L9G again at the $1k discount, or is there something that will be available in the next 2 months that will be a meaningful improvement? My chief issues with the L9G is I still get a bit of RBE and would like better black levels, though not at the expense of being able to use it in a room with ambient light (I know, goals are somewhat at odds with each other).

I like a good deal, but value isn’t the primary concern. If there’s something in the pipeline that is going to blow my socks off, I’d rather get that than hop on the cheaper L9G deal.


----------



## ProjectionHead

USTmalt said:


> Hey Brian, I’m mostly satisfied with my L9G but I’m returning it on the 100 day guarantee. Does your spidey sense and the info you get from little birds tell you that the L5F replacement will be an improvement over the L9G?
> 
> Or the broader question I have is, should I purchase the L9G again at the $1k discount, or is there something that will be available in the next 2 months that will be a meaningful improvement? My chief issues with the L9G is I still get a bit of RBE and would like better black levels, though not at the expense of being able to use it in a room with ambient light (I know, goals are somewhat at odds with each other).
> 
> I like a good deal, but value isn’t the primary concern. If there’s something in the pipeline that is going to blow my socks off, I’d rather get that than hop on the cheaper L9G deal.


The L5 replacement will not be better than the L9 as it will still only be a single laser.
If you are getting RBE from the L9 is is possibly due to the laser timing, the L5 could cause rbe from the color wheel.
The new PX1-Pro should have better black levels but at the expense of brightness and I won’t have a chance to test it until after the $1,000 sale ends.
I’d honestly suggest sending back your L9, repurchasing at the sale price which ends on 12/27 and registering it again for a new 100 day guarantee (which ends on 12/31).
Wait to see the testing and reviews on the new PX1-Pro and if it seems better for you send back the new L9 and get the PX1.


----------



## lattiboy

USTmalt said:


> Hey Brian, I’m mostly satisfied with my L9G but I’m returning it on the 100 day guarantee. Does your spidey sense and the info you get from little birds tell you that the L5F replacement will be an improvement over the L9G?
> 
> Or the broader question I have is, should I purchase the L9G again at the $1k discount, or is there something that will be available in the next 2 months that will be a meaningful improvement? My chief issues with the L9G is I still get a bit of RBE and would like better black levels, though not at the expense of being able to use it in a room with ambient light (I know, goals are somewhat at odds with each other).
> 
> I like a good deal, but value isn’t the primary concern. If there’s something in the pipeline that is going to blow my socks off, I’d rather get that than hop on the cheaper L9G deal.


Worth checking out the Fengmi T1 or Xaomi Cinema 2. Addresses both your concerns with best in class DLP black levels and no speckle with ALPD


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> The L5 replacement will not be better than the L9 as it will still only be a single laser.
> If you are getting RBE from the L9 is is possibly due to the laser timing, the L5 could cause rbe from the color wheel.
> The new PX1-Pro should have better black levels but at the expense of brightness and I won’t have a chance to test it until after the $1,000 sale ends.


Hello Brian, I've been following this thread, pondering a UST model for a little while now, the L5F appears to be replaced by the L5G, and while there appears to some differences, they do not seem significant to justify the pricing I see being posted on that model? Unless the pricing I see is just way off... $4.5K or $5K at Amazon for L5G 100 or 120 inch.. Which was the pricing for the L9G if I recall before holiday pricing evaporated after Christmas. The L9G seems to be at $5.5 to 6K for 100 to 120... The L5F for whatever is left, since I assume it going away is hovering around $3K.

Hisense does it make it easy with what appears to be a quality screen bundled in. Otherwise screen decisions are expensive or a crap shoot, because unless you've had a few, you don't really know what they'll look like, because there are so few places one can find to actually see various models if any...

Then there is the PX1-Pro, if I recall that one doesn't bundle a screen, or does it? or will there be options to get a bundled screen??? And since there are no reviews yet, the feature set is unclear, other than 3 Laser and dimmer..

I am assuming the sale is over or about to be, so can you perhaps provide some clarity in whats going on with all these models now?

thanks Norm


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Hisense has it up on their website now: PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1-PRO)


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Hello Brian, I've been following this thread, pondering a UST model for a little while now, the L5F appears to be replaced by the L5G, and while there appears to some differences, they do not seem significant to justify the pricing I see being posted on that model? Unless the pricing I see is just way off... $4.5K or $5K at Amazon for L5G 100 or 120 inch.. Which was the pricing for the L9G if I recall before holiday pricing evaporated after Christmas. The L9G seems to be at $5.5 to 6K for 100 to 120... The L5F for whatever is left, since I assume it going away is hovering around $3K.
> 
> Hisense does it make it easy with what appears to be a quality screen bundled in. Otherwise screen decisions are expensive or a crap shoot, because unless you've had a few, you don't really know what they'll look like, because there are so few places one can find to actually see various models if any...
> 
> Then there is the PX1-Pro, if I recall that one doesn't bundle a screen, or does it? or will there be options to get a bundled screen??? And since there are no reviews yet, the feature set is unclear, other than 3 Laser and dimmer..
> 
> I am assuming the sale is over or about to be, so can you perhaps provide some clarity in whats going on with all these models now?
> 
> thanks Norm


again, amazons early spill the beans listing is not correct, I will review with Hisense and update here with legit info shortly. 
Not supposed to talk more about l5g or px1 pro yet until CES but as @BatmanNewsChris posted the link to it on the Hisense website, that restriction may be over.
I’ve already emailed them and will update publicly once given the green light.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> again, amazons early spill the beans listing is not correct, I will review with Hisense and update here with legit info shortly.
> Not supposed to talk more about l5g or px1 pro yet until CES but as @BatmanNewsChris posted the link to it on the Hisense website, that restriction may be over.
> I’ve already emailed them and will update publicly once given the green light.


Thanks will be looking forward to some accurate info and pricing on these models...


----------



## ProjectionHead

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Hisense has it up on their website now: PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1-PRO)


It's live here again:








Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO


#Hisense-PX1-PRO - Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw




www.projectorscreen.com





Will be trying to do unboxing by tomorrow and have out first look video up early next week!


----------



## normang

Since the PX1-Pro seems to be officially out there... and unlike other previous models, does not mention a screen bundle, does Hisense offer a separate screen listing for their 100-120" screens that could be purchased? If so, what is the pricing?

If not, is their a screen that perhaps is under 1K that would work well with this projector in a 100-120" Diagonal size? Screen selection for a reasonable price just seems very difficult for the average consumer trying to be budget aware, when your already buying a potentially expensive projector.

thanks for any feedback..


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Since the PX1-Pro seems to be officially out there... and unlike other previous models, does not mention a screen bundle, does Hisense offer a separate screen listing for their 100-120" screens that could be purchased? If so, what is the pricing?
> 
> If not, is their a screen that perhaps is under 1K that would work well with this projector in a 100-120" Diagonal size? Screen selection for a reasonable price just seems very difficult for the average consumer trying to be budget aware, when your already buying a potentially expensive projector.
> 
> thanks for any feedback..


They do not offer the screen separately at this time, which IMHO is a big missed opportunity. We likely won't be seeing their individual screen for several months if all goes well.
That being said, at around $1,000 I would suggest the Grandview Dynamique DY3 for the 100" - when you get to the 120" size for any quality 4k+ lenticular surface, the price goes up pretty significantly. That being said, I would still suggest the Dynamique for "bang for your buck" value and performance.
That also being said, you will be close to the same price as the 120l9g bundle that Hisense offers so you may just want to grab that for simplicity and take advantage of the 100 day guarantee while the reviews on the px1 start rolling in.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> They do not offer the screen separately at this time, which IMHO is a big missed opportunity. We likely won't be seeing their individual screen for several months if all goes well.
> That being said, at around $1,000 I would suggest the Grandview Dynamique DY3 for the 100" - when you get to the 120" size for any quality 4k+ lenticular surface, the price goes up pretty significantly. That being said, I would still suggest the Dynamique for "bang for your buck" value and performance.
> That also being said, you will be close to the same price as the 120l9g bundle that Hisense offers so you may just want to grab that for simplicity and take advantage of the 100 day guarantee while the reviews on the px1 start rolling in.


Thanks for that feedback Brian, appreciate it. I agree that if your going to sell UST projectors, companies should bundle a screen or offer an option to get one thats guaranteed to look good with their gear, because the screen maze to the uninitiated is intimidating..

For example, you note the Grandview 100" GV-PE-L100DY3, which you list at $1299 and while I am sure its great screen, it still seems overpriced to me that thats more than compounded when you look at its buddy the 120" at $2100, I just cannot see how adding 20% more screen area costs $800 or about 38% more..

I've been looking at this one, S7-169120-UST from Silver Ticket, its listed at $1099 and based on the accompanying video, its relatively easy to assemble. Course, I have nothing to really compare since I am not sure how one would compare it to the Grandview model you recommend or any other for that matter... Any thoughts on this screen from your perspective?

I'll figure out what I am doing soon here.. the L9G is a reasonable option when of course you compare that your getting a screen, as opposed to the PX1-Pro, (The L5G not sure I get that models pricing yet either in relation to the PX1) when you add a reasonable screen to the PX1.

If you have some thoughts on the Silver Ticket, let me know, any other feedback is appreciated.. Happy New Year..


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> Thanks for that feedback, appreciate it. I agree that if your going to sell UST projectors, companies should bundle a screen or offer an option to get one thats guaranteed to look good with their gear, because the screen maze to the uninitiated is intimidating..
> 
> For example, you note the Grandview 100" GV-PE-L100DY3, which you list at $1299 and while I am sure its great screen, it still seems overpriced to me that thats more than compounded when you look at its buddy the 120" at $2100, I just cannot see how adding 20% more screen area costs $800 or about 38% more..
> 
> I've been looking at this one, S7-169120-UST from Silver Ticket, its listed at $1099 and based on the accompanying video, its relatively easy to assemble. Course, I have nothing to really compare since I am not sure how one would compare it to the Grandview model you recommend or any other for that matter... Any thoughts on this screen from your perspective?
> 
> I'll figure out what I am doing soon here.. the L9G is a reasonable option when of course you compare that your getting a screen, as opposed to the PX1-Pro, (The L5G not sure I get that models pricing yet either in relation to the PX1) when you add a reasonable screen to the PX1.
> 
> If you have some thoughts on the Silver Ticket, let me know, any other feedback is appreciated.. Happy New Year..


Silver Ticket one looks fine as far as specs go. I'm sure you can get something similar for cheaper. I get what Brian is saying, the products he's selling are high quality and basically guaranteed to work well if you buy them but I've been happy with my ST and Elite screens in the past. There's also some of the screen off of Alibaba/aliexpress I haven't tried, but they are supposed to be similar to the black diamond screens for a lot cheaper:

Something like this:








140.0US $ 30% OFF|XY Screen UST ALR PET Crystal Xiao Mi WEMAX ONE Ultra Short Throw Projector Screen|Projection Screens| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## azkino

normang said:


> For example, you note the Grandview 100" GV-PE-L100DY3, which you list at $1299 and while I am sure its great screen, it still seems overpriced to me that thats more than compounded when you look at its buddy the 120" at $2100, I just cannot see how adding *20% more screen area* costs $800 or about 38% more..


120” 16:9 screen has a 44% larger screen area than a 100” 16:9 screen. The price does go up more than that still, about 62% going from $1299 to $2100.

What I’m curious about is how a Grandview Dynamique screen compares with a Stewart Balon Blackhawk UST.


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> Silver Ticket one looks fine as far as specs go. I'm sure you can get something similar for cheaper. I get what Brian is saying, the products he's selling are high quality and basically guaranteed to work well if you buy them but I've been happy with my ST and Elite screens in the past. There's also some of the screen off of Alibaba/aliexpress I haven't tried, but they are supposed to be similar to the black diamond screens for a lot cheaper:


I followed your link to the site, and it chose the 100" screen for $750 if you click a button for 120", its $1180 (for round #'s) I've seen XY ALR Pet mentioned in a few places, they do appear to be good screens, but shipping from China can get expensive. Whereas the Silver Ticket and perhaps others have free shipping if your order is over some amount and in the 48 lower states, however, I am assuming that the cost of the shipping is merely built into the price.

As i've sort of noted, screen shopping for any projector is somehow overly complicated, and the prices of some screens are off the charts and I really have a hard time believing that a screen when most of the magic was baked in long ago, costs $3-4-5-6K.. For example, the screen I noted, the S7-169120-US, $1099, says right next to it, save $4900.. Seen this elsewhere too.. Some still cost that much or more. Extruded aluminum screen frames and material IMHO cannot cost that much.. but I am sure there is some way is justified..


----------



## normang

azkino said:


> 120” 16:9 screen has a 44% larger screen area than a 100” 16:9 screen. The price does go up more than that still, about 62% going from $1299 to $2100.
> 
> What I’m curious about is how a Grandview Dynamique screen compares with a Stewart Balon Blackhawk UST.


Looking at another site, its 20% larger diagonally, but has a 44% larger area, so I guess were both right there.. I guess if you recalculate the pricing based on area, to goes up even more as you noted..

its hard to compare when there is no where really to go to see any number of screens in a showroom of some sort to see what they might look like.. I've seen a couple expensive screen models in a Magnolia space in a Best Buy (based on their pricing) , but there was usually never anything running on them to get a feel for it.. Not even sure of the projector was operational or connected (An Epson UST) to try and find out.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> its hard to compare when there is no where really to go to see any number of screens in a showroom of some sort to see what they might look like..


Sure there is! We have every mainstream UST 4k projector and various screens from SI, Stewart, Grandview, Elite and more here in NJ


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> Sure there is! We have every mainstream UST 4k projector and various screens from SI, Stewart, Grandview, Elite and more here in NJ


Thanks Brian... the next time I wander out of MN on a field trip I'll head over there to check it out... or when you open shop in the Twin Cities or go on tour ....


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> For example, you note the Grandview 100" GV-PE-L100DY3, which you list at $1299 and while I am sure its great screen, it still seems overpriced to me that thats more than compounded when you look at its buddy the 120" at $2100, I just cannot see how adding 20% more screen area costs $800 or about 38% more..


a 120" screen has 1.44x the surface area than a 100" as well as additional aluminum for the frame and increased packaging and shipping costs.













normang said:


> I've been looking at this one, S7-169120-UST from Silver Ticket, its listed at $1099 and based on the accompanying video, its relatively easy to assemble. Course, I have nothing to really compare since I am not sure how one would compare it to the Grandview model you recommend or any other for that matter... Any thoughts on this screen from your perspective?


We don't carry Silver Ticket as their claims of achieving 4k+ resolution do not pass our 'sniff test' due to surface texture. I do understand they are quite popular to their low price point, but from a quality and resolution standpoint there is no doubt in my mind the Grandview is superior



normang said:


> If you have some thoughts on the Silver Ticket, let me know, any other feedback is appreciated.. Happy New Year..


Skip it....


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> a 120" screen has 1.44x the surface area than a 100" as well as additional aluminum for the frame and increased packaging and shipping costs.
> 
> 
> We don't carry Silver Ticket as their claims of achieving 4k+ resolution do not pass our 'sniff test' due to surface texture. I do understand they are quite popular to their low price point, but from a quality and resolution standpoint there is no doubt in my mind the Grandview is superior
> 
> 
> Skip it....


I understand that larger would cost more.. I just have trouble with an $800 increase from 100-120... 

I guess as far as Silver Ticket, screens, yeah, they cost less than the Grandview and you prefer them due to your experience. However, perhaps it's time to go beyond the smell test and actually evaluate one and see if it really stinks or if its better than you think it is? I know that probably takes time, money and effort.. and perhaps your not interested in doing that or just don't have time.. 

I would ultimately prefer a 120" for my future setup... however unless the Grandview 120 went on sale by a lot, its way out of budget..

thanks for all your feedback. appreciate it..


----------



## rooterha

ProjectionHead said:


> a 120" screen has 1.44x the surface area than a 100" as well as additional aluminum for the frame and increased packaging and shipping costs.
> 
> We don't carry Silver Ticket as their claims of achieving 4k+ resolution do not pass our 'sniff test' due to surface texture. I do understand they are quite popular to their low price point, but from a quality and resolution standpoint there is no doubt in my mind the Grandview is superior
> 
> 
> Skip it....


How does the Hisense L9G cinema screen compare to the Grandview? Who makes it?


----------



## ProjectionHead

rooterha said:


> How does the Hisense L9G cinema screen compare to the Grandview? Who makes it?


The Hisense screens is very equitable to the Grandview. If you buy a L9 system and get the included screen, there would be no reason to get the Grandview additionally and not use the Hisense screen.
Hisense is not selling their screen by itself just yet but if/when it does I expect it to be comparably priced, if not more expensive than the Grandview.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> I understand that larger would cost more.. I just have trouble with an $800 increase from 100-120...
> 
> I guess as far as Silver Ticket, screens, yeah, they cost less than the Grandview and you prefer them due to your experience. However, perhaps it's time to go beyond the smell test and actually evaluate one and see if it really stinks or if its better than you think it is? I know that probably takes time, money and effort.. and perhaps your not interested in doing that or just don't have time..
> 
> I would ultimately prefer a 120" for my future setup... however unless the Grandview 120 went on sale by a lot, its way out of budget..
> 
> thanks for all your feedback. appreciate it..


Our smell test was an actual physical evaluation. ** Silver Ticket - If you are listening - hit me up and send me some new samples if you want another shot


----------



## rooterha

ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense screens is very equitable to the Grandview. If you buy a L9 system and get the included screen, there would be no reason to get the Grandview additionally and not use the Hisense screen.
> Hisense is not selling their screen by itself just yet but if/when it does I expect it to be comparably priced, if not more expensive than the Grandview.


Cool - I've been very happy with the screen so was just curious. Glad to hear it's comparable.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> I understand that larger would cost more.. I just have trouble with an $800 increase from 100-120...


The Hisense 120L9G system is $500 more than the 100L9G. They are the same projector (just set to different focal lengths) so that price differential is purely the screen.

The Epson LS500 120" system is $1,000 more than their 100" system. If you bought the LS500 without the screen it would cost $2,000 less than the 120" system.

Elite Screens has a price differential of $1,150 between their 100" Pro Frame DarkUST ($1,549 MSRP) compared to their 120" ($2,699 MSRP).

More Materials = More $ and harder to produce without flaws.

Hisense has the lowest increase between the sizes of any company, followed by Grandview.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Here's a video review of the new Hisense PX1-Pro:


----------



## ProjectionHead

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Here's a video review of the new Hisense PX1-Pro:


Lol “we”. Homeboy had nothing to do with it.
Gotta give props for getting that video up quickly though.


----------



## ajamils

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Here's a video review of the new Hisense PX1-Pro:


From the video the contrast does not seem much better than L9G but in the comments he suggested that it is big enough difference to return the L9g and get this projector so I'm not sure. Might be better to wait for more reviews.


----------



## Dave Harper

ProjectionHead said:


> Sure there is! We have every mainstream UST 4k projector and various screens from SI, Stewart, Grandview, Elite and more here in NJ


Brian and the boys at ProjectorScreen win the day again!!!


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> Our smell test was an actual physical evaluation. ** Silver Ticket - If you are listening - hit me up and send me some new samples if you want another shot


Interesting, I didn't equate that euphemism to actually having tested one, though perhaps I should have known... 

in any event, not sure how long ago you performed that test of course, I guess from the complete "screen novice" point of view here, over the trained pro eyeballs, would the average person really see enough difference from one screen to another to determine whether the Silver Ticket is really not that good compared to the Grandview, or would they go, Ok, I see a difference, but its not worth $800 more for the slightly better view?


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense 120L9G system is $500 more than the 100L9G. They are the same projector (just set to different focal lengths) so that price differential is purely the screen.
> 
> The Epson LS500 120" system is $1,000 more than their 100" system. If you bought the LS500 without the screen it would cost $2,000 less than the 120" system.
> 
> Elite Screens has a price differential of $1,150 between their 100" Pro Frame DarkUST ($1,549 MSRP) compared to their 120" ($2,699 MSRP).
> 
> More Materials = More $ and harder to produce without flaws.
> 
> Hisense has the lowest increase between the sizes of any company, followed by Grandview.


I see the differences there and its always a question of budget for the average consumer.. 

However, perhaps I look at it a little differently.. Frame size cost cannot vary a whole lot from one size to the next, for the most part, they are the same parts with different lengths and perhaps other minor changes for assembly, extruded aluminum is not super expensive in quantities.. 

They've been making these screen materials for several years or more now, the science of the material is cool, but if they have not gotten to a reasonable manufacturing cost for the various screen materials by now, then I guess it will always be really expensive. 

However, while the cost of the materials have dropped, and that is showing up in the price of screens as noted perhaps by some of these price comparisons that are posted, I suspect there still is a really significant mark up from many of these screen makers... Perhaps I am really wrong.. However, its why I think a $800 markup from 100"-120" does not make much sense..

thanks for the info, appreciate it...


----------



## ProjectionHead

@normang - I am not trying to be dismissive of your questions and points, but I think we are getting way too offtrack of this thread which is supposed to be about the Hisense PX1-Pro projector and not if larger screen sizes should be more expensive than smaller or lower quality ones. I am happy to chat screens all day, but we need to do so in the proper venue. I'm going to leave my final thoughts on this here for you but please feel free to hit me up privately or start a conversation in the screens forum if you wish to continue.





normang said:


> However, perhaps I look at it a little differently.. Frame size cost cannot vary a whole lot from one size to the next, for the most part, they are the same parts with different lengths and perhaps other minor changes for assembly, extruded aluminum is not super expensive in quantities..


More materials = more $



normang said:


> However, while the cost of the materials have dropped,


They have not; in fact they have increased over 15% from a year ago - specifically the lenticular surfaces



normang said:


> However, its why I think a $800 markup from 100"-120" does not make much sense..


More materials = more $. As I explained earlier, the larger sizes are also more difficult to make without defects. If you go to Home Depot to by 2x4 lumber, you are going to pay more than 2x the price for a 16ft 2x4 than you would an 8ft 2x4 for this same reason; More Materials = More Money and the larger size is more difficult to produce in appropriate condition.



normang said:


> I've been looking at this one, S7-169120-UST from Silver Ticket, its listed at $1099 and based on the accompanying video, its relatively easy to assemble. Course, I have nothing to really compare since I am not sure how one would compare it to the Grandview model you recommend or any other for that matter... Any thoughts on this screen from your perspective?


I did a quick look on the Silver Ticket website and see they have 2 different 120" UST ALR screens listed; the one you mentioned for $1,099 and another one for $1,699
I do not know what the differences are but I think it's an easy conclusion to draw that one is superior to the other. Just like most other goods, there are lower and higher quality items and the higher quality ones generally cost more than the lower quality ones.
When it comes to lenticular surfaces, keep in mind that they are not all created equally. There are "wavy" ridges vs "sharp" ridges which will determine the pixel structure reflected as well as the number of optical coatings and contrast layers used. All of these factors affect price, image quality and performance.

If budget is the most important thing in your screen decision, go with what you can afford and enjoy it. If you are looking for the best quality then you should expect to pay for it. There are many items which are a balance of cost and quality, which I refer to as "value" and that is where I feel the Grandview screens (as well as others) are ideal.










So, wanna get back to talking about the PX1-Pro?


----------



## clipghost

Can the PX1-Pro try to be in a bright living room area with an ALR screen or no chance?

Also what are the differences between the L9G and the new L5G? Thanks!


----------



## ProjectionHead

clipghost said:


> Can the PX1-Pro try to be in a bright living room area with an ALR screen or no chance?
> 
> Also what are the differences between the L9G and the new L5G? Thanks!


I will be firing up the px1 pro in our well lit room early next week and putting it side by side with L9 and will post here once done with my opinion.
The l5g is a single laser upgrade to the l5f while the l9g is triple laser.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> @normang - I am not trying to be dismissive of your questions and points, ETC.....
> 
> So, wanna get back to talking about he PX1-Pro?


Brian, your feedback has been great... I guess I am trying to be cheapskate and may not get away with it if I want to get a quality system I can enjoy for a few years or more.. However I am not sure what the difference is between the S7 and the ST3. (other than $500) I know the STR models which are probably not UST and are cheaper and some have used them with UST projectors and wind up with a shadow on the bottom edge because of the thick frame.

I did not mean to try and hi-jack the thread, so I think I'll watch the video that showed up and see what the PX1-Pro is all about from that perspective and watch what you come up with soon I assume..

Ultimately though while I would prefer 120", I may not be able to fit that in my budget with seemingly the significant differences in prices between sizes in the brands or models of stand alone screens that may provide the quality one might ultimately prefer.. Which probably makes the LG9 the way to go unless Hisense tosses out some bundles for the PX1 in the near future.

thanks again...!!!


----------



## calvinwalfred

So the price has increased from 3500 plus change to 3999. Might as get the model with the screen at that price.


----------



## ProjectionHead

calvinwalfred said:


> So the price has increased from 3500 plus change to 3999. Might as get the model with the screen at that price.


No it hasn’t - it’s launched at $3,499 from select retailers: Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO


----------



## calvinwalfred

ProjectionHead said:


> No it hasn’t - it’s launched at $3,499 from select retailers: Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO


Well that is good because that is not what I am seeing on Amazon.


----------



## Psbach81

Hello Brian, 

Would I be able to buy the 100l9g and use it with my existing 120” screen? I’m wanted to see if I could save that extra $500 buying the cheaper model. Sounds like there is no hardware difference between the 100l9g and 130l9g. It’s just the difference in screen type and screen size, correct?


ProjectionHead said:


> The Hisense 120L9G system is $500 more than the 100L9G. They are the same projector (just set to different focal lengths) so that price differential is purely the screen.
> 
> The Epson LS500 120" system is $1,000 more than their 100" system. If you bought the LS500 without the screen it would cost $2,000 less than the 120" system.
> 
> Elite Screens has a price differential of $1,150 between their 100" Pro Frame DarkUST ($1,549 MSRP) compared to their 120" ($2,699 MSRP).
> 
> More Materials = More $ and harder to produce without flaws.
> 
> Hisense has the lowest increase between the sizes of any company, followed by Grandview.


----------



## ProjectionHead

calvinwalfred said:


> Well that is good because that is not what I am seeing on Amazon.


Well that is a great website to avoid then…


----------



## ProjectionHead

Psbach81 said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> Would I be able to buy the 100l9g and use it with my existing 120” screen? I’m wanted to see if I could save that extra $500 buying the cheaper model. Sounds like there is no hardware difference between the 100l9g and 130l9g. It’s just the difference in screen type and screen size, correct?


the 100l9g projector is set with a fixed focus to 100” and the 120” is set to 120”. They are not variable focus units, so in order to change the focal length to maintain sharpness at the other image size you will need to (not advised and void warranty) open up the housing and find the focus adjustment and manually reset it.

If you have an existing130” screen, the px1-pro may be the best solution since it doesn’t come with a bundled screen and also has variable focus to support image sizes beyond 100”-120”.


----------



## calvinwalfred

ProjectionHead said:


> Well that is a great website to avoid then…


Well it looks like your store is selling it for 3999.99 on the Amazon website.


----------



## tnaik4

Does the PX1-PRO has any dynamic dimming to improve black level ? And do we know yet whats the native contrast ratio ?

It seems they reduced to 2200 lumens to make it viable for dedicated home theatres too which is more than enough brightness for triple laser, just need to know the answer to the above questions plz.


----------



## ProjectionHead

calvinwalfred said:


> Well it looks like your store is selling it for 3999.99 on the Amazon website.


....as is Amazon.com themselves.
All the more reason to go to an independent, specialty reseller that is supporting the $3,499 launch price.


----------



## normang

Wonder why Amazon is not posting for the same price as on your site?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Because they:
1) Dont have any stock 
2) Don't add any value into the channel and are not launch partners


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ProjectionHead said:


> ....as is Amazon.com themselves.
> All the more reason to go to an independent, specialty reseller that is supporting the $3,499 launch price.


I think what he means is... ProjectorScreen.com is selling it for $3,999 on Amazon (Amazon is not the seller): Amazon.com: Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema Projector : Electronics
If that's not you, you may need to look into it. They're using your logo too:
Amazon.com Seller Profile: Projector Screen .Co.


----------



## ProjectionHead

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I think what he means is... ProjectorScreen.com is selling it for $3,999 on Amazon (Amazon is not the seller): Amazon.com: Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema Projector : Electronics
> If that's not you, you may need to look into it. They're using your logo too:
> Amazon.com Seller Profile: Projector Screen .Co.


That is our separate Amazon business (hence similar logo) and does not offer the same pricing and support as our primary business. The Amazon channel is not a "value add" per most manufacturers and in this case with Hisense is not part of the special launch and applicable pricing. If you want the best price and service you should be looking at independent, specialty resellers selected by the manufacturers to participate in launch promos and that offer helpful contributions in various online communities.

Anyone from Amazon on here answering questions, offering advice and sponsoring the forum?


----------



## tnaik4

ProjectionHead said:


> It has
> 
> That is our separate Amazon business (hence similar logo) and does not offer the same pricing and support as our primary business. The Amazon channel is not a "value add" per most manufacturers and in this case with Hisense is not part of the special launch and applicable pricing. If you want the best price and service you should be looking at independent, specialty resellers selected by the manufacturers to participate in launch promos and that offer helpful contributions in various online communities.
> 
> Anyone from Amazon on here answering questions, offering advice and sponsoring the forum?


I think u quoted my question by mistake, because u didnt answer it.


----------



## ProjectionHead

tnaik4 said:


> I think u quoted my question by mistake, because u didnt answer it.


lol sorry; AVS takes draft responses and brings them into other responses sometimes. I'll have a proper response for you shortly


----------



## ajamils

Brian, what's the latest on the projector? Did you open it yet? If not, just send it over to me for testing


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Brian, what's the latest on the projector? Did you open it yet? If not, just send it over to me for testing


Opening it up within the next hour to start the eval!


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Opening it up within the next hour to start the eval!


Brian, how is the contrast on this one? The specs say it has a dynamic contrast system, so I'm expecting better blacks down low when compared with the LSP9T. However, I'd have to see its native contrast otherwise since the PX1-Pro uses the smaller .47 chip and the LSP9T uses the larger .66/.67 chip type.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Aztar35 said:


> Brian, how is the contrast on this one? The specs say it has a dynamic contrast system, so I'm expecting better blacks down low when compared with the LSP9T. However, I'd have to see its native contrast otherwise since the PX1-Pro uses the smaller .47 chip and the LSP9T uses the larger .66/.67 chip type.


Shadow detail and black levels appear to be superior to the L9, but I’m a couple days out from being able to take contrast measurements. Just got my Vava chroma in today too so will be doing a bunch of measuring soon.
Wanna join me?  you’ve got the open invite to come and play


----------



## divertiti

Contemplating getting this one or the Epson LS 500 for a dedicated room that has curtains over the windows. Usage will be 50/50 movies and games. This unit has wider color gamut and more accurate colors it seems, and the Epson has slightly better input lag and 3D functionality. Also from the Value Electronics review it seems like this unit has some RBE but the Epson doesn't. Would welcome some thoughts on these two choices


----------



## clipghost

divertiti said:


> Contemplating getting this one or the Epson LS 500 for a dedicated room that has curtains over the windows. Usage will be 50/50 movies and games. This unit has wider color gamut and more accurate colors it seems, and the Epson has slightly better input lag and 3D functionality. Also from the Value Electronics review it seems like this unit has some RBE but the Epson doesn't. Would welcome some thoughts on these two choices


Same here. I feel like Epson may update their UST soon as well...been a few years no?


----------



## Ricoflashback

I’d be interested in a comparison of this PJ and the BenQ V7050i as to black levels, HDR and out of the box performance. I can’t tell but did Hisense adopt BenQ’s sunroof design?


----------



## divertiti

clipghost said:


> Same here. I feel like Epson may update their UST soon as well...been a few years no?


Yeah it's been a couple of years, I wonder if they will announce something at CES, but unless it's available in the next month or so, I will probably go with one of these two ( PX1-Pro or LS 500).


----------



## ProjectionHead

divertiti said:


> Contemplating getting this one or the Epson LS 500 for a dedicated room that has curtains over the windows. Usage will be 50/50 movies and games. This unit has wider color gamut and more accurate colors it seems, and the Epson has slightly better input lag and 3D functionality. Also from the Value Electronics review it seems like this unit has some RBE but the Epson doesn't. Would welcome some thoughts on these two choices


Epson won’t have any RBE due to lcd nature while the px1-pro could experience it from the laser timing; I saw no rbe at all however.
Epsons main advantage is that it’s brighter and has lower input lag, but I give the image quality win to the px1-pro, especially if you don’t need the extra brightness.
I’d still recommend pairing the px1-pro with a UST screen, but in a more treated room you can go with somethjng like the Grandview Dynamique dy5 over the DY3 to save a couple $ since you don’t need the extra optical layer and higher alr.
Will be comparing specs and measurements between px1-pro and ls500 and incorporating into our UST shootout series as well.


----------



## ProjectionHead

divertiti said:


> Yeah it's been a couple of years, I wonder if they will announce something at CES, but unless it's available in the next month or so, I will probably go with one of these two ( PX1-Pro or LS 500).


I am not expecting them to have a new UST at CES; they’re still lagging on their laser 6050 replacement that was originally supposed to be announced this past august


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> I’d be interested in a comparison of this PJ and the BenQ V7050i as to black levels, HDR and out of the box performance. I can’t tell but did Hisense adopt BenQ’s sunroof design?


Looks like the sunroof but doesn’t move.
Will be doing a comparison of these models soon and adding to the shootout series.
For single laser, I’m a fan of the Benq for sure.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> Looks like the sunroof but doesn’t move.
> Will be doing a comparison of these models soon and adding to the shootout series.
> For single laser, I’m a fan of the Benq for sure.


This Hisense model sure has a lot of feature advantages over the BenQ V7050i (except for 3D) like multiple HDMI ports, ethernet port and even an antenna connection which I assume includes a built in tuner. I’m not sure if it‘s ATSC 3.0 or not. But on specs only, the BenQ has a higher contrast number. But whether it’s a single, double or triple laser - to me, it’s all about picture clarity, colors, black levels and handling of HDR content, whether that be automatic or adjustable. Especially for UST projectors which have made great strides but still fall short compared to regular throw PJ’s. But the gap is closing, for sure. Which gives a lot of folks options they never had before. Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Ricoflashback

higuys said:


> I'll take a nice 4K UST projector with zero apps if it means saving $1000. You can buy 5 Apple TV's for that cost.


Or an NVidia Shield Pro, Roku - your choice. I liked the ”built in apps” on my Sony 900F LCD TV initially but since the firmware wasn’t updated as often compared to a separate streamer, I rarely use them. The convenience of one streamer and getting use to the remote sure beats native apps. If you save an extra grand, that’s money that can go to a nice screen or in your pocket if you already have one.


----------



## higuys

Ricoflashback said:


> Or an NVidia Shield Pro, Roku - your choice. I liked the ”built in apps” on my Sony 900F LCD TV initially but since the firmware wasn’t updated as often compared to a separate streamer, I rarely use them. The convenience of one streamer and getting use to the remote sure beats native apps. If you save an extra grand, that’s money that can go to a nice screen or in your pocket if you already have one.


Same. I had a shield but liked the apple tv better, but either way, if it really costs that much to add apps to a tv, give us the choice! I'll take it stripped down without apps as long as the tv os is regularly updated and works well.


----------



## Ricoflashback

higuys said:


> Same. I had a shield but liked the apple tv better, but either way, if it really costs that much to add apps to a tv, give us the choice! I'll take it stripped down without apps as long as the tv os is regularly updated and works well.


We have an Apple TV streamer in our family room that my wife uses with an older TV. It works great, especially for Apple TV+ content. But they don't have all the streaming apps like Paramount Plus. We signed up, directly, with Paramount Plus but there is no way to get the app on the Apple TV streamer unless you sign up for the service via Apple. I love the Nvidia Shield Pro's ease of use and especially the backlit remote. Very handy when the lights are out for projector time.


----------



## normang

Ricoflashback said:


> We have an Apple TV streamer in our family room that my wife uses with an older TV. It works great, especially for Apple TV+ content. But they don't have all the streaming apps like Paramount Plus. We signed up, directly, with Paramount Plus but there is no way to get the app on the Apple TV streamer unless you sign up for the service via Apple. I love the Nvidia Shield Pro's ease of use and especially the backlit remote. Very handy when the lights are out for projector time.


If you have a login for Paramount + (you can signup at their site) and you download and install the Apple TV app, you should be able to login and stream.


----------



## Ricoflashback

normang said:


> If you have a login for Paramount + (you can signup at their site) and you download and install the Apple TV app, you should be able to login and stream.


Thanks. I tried to figure it out but wasn’t able to. The app should just be on the Apple TV streamer with easy access via settings. But it isn’t. It had the Paramount Plus app that you could trial but no way to sign in. The Apple Ecosystem often frustrates me. Like the new three dots at the top of my iPad - which I invariably hit five times a day or more. Worthless. I digress- looking forward to the review on this new PJ. I think you’ll see more advanced and robust UST projector offerings all year long.


----------



## rooterha

Ricoflashback said:


> Thanks. I tried to figure it out but wasn’t able to. The app should just be on the Apple TV streamer with easy access via settings. But it isn’t. It had the Paramount Plus app that you could trial but no way to sign in. The Apple Ecosystem often frustrates me. Like the new three dots at the top of my iPad - which I invariably hit five times a day or more. Worthless. I digress- looking forward to the review on this new PJ. I think you’ll see more advanced and robust UST projector offerings all year long.


Weird. We have no issues with Paramount+ on AppleTV.


----------



## normang

Ricoflashback said:


> Thanks. I tried to figure it out but wasn’t able to. The app should just be on the Apple TV streamer with easy access via settings. But it isn’t. It had the Paramount Plus app that you could trial but no way to sign in. The Apple Ecosystem often frustrates me. Like the new three dots at the top of my iPad - which I invariably hit five times a day or more. Worthless. I digress- looking forward to the review on this new PJ. I think you’ll see more advanced and robust UST projector offerings all year long.


I used to have All Access, and then I unsubscribed, which became Paramount +, when I open the app now (never deleted it), I get sign up or login options, if I select login options, I get 3 ways to do that, email and password, or from a browser, or the app on a phone or iPad.. which if on the same network probably authorizes the app on the Apple TV. 

I concur that the ellipsis that iPadOS uses to navigate is less then stellar, but you should be able to get the Paramount + app for Apple TV working without issues if its installed and up to date


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Shadow detail and black levels appear to be superior to the L9, but I’m a couple days out from being able to take contrast measurements. Just got my Vava chroma in today too so will be doing a bunch of measuring soon.
> Wanna join me?  you’ve got the open invite to come and play


Hi, Brian. Thanks for the invite. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## higuys

ProjectionHead said:


> Shadow detail and black levels appear to be superior to the L9, but I’m a couple days out from being able to take contrast measurements. Just got my Vava chroma in today too so will be doing a bunch of measuring soon.
> Wanna join me?  you’ve got the open invite to come and play


Can't wait for both of these reviews!


----------



## divertiti

ProjectionHead said:


> Epson won’t have any RBE due to lcd nature while the px1-pro could experience it from the laser timing; I saw no rbe at all however.
> Epsons main advantage is that it’s brighter and has lower input lag, but I give the image quality win to the px1-pro, especially if you don’t need the extra brightness.
> I’d still recommend pairing the px1-pro with a UST screen, but in a more treated room you can go with somethjng like the Grandview Dynamique dy5 over the DY3 to save a couple $ since you don’t need the extra optical layer and higher alr.
> Will be comparing specs and measurements between px1-pro and ls500 and incorporating into our UST shootout series as well.


Thanks for the feedback, really looking forward to the review and shootout. Just based on your initial impression, how large is the image quality gap between the two? Would you say it's due to the color gamut or contrast or something else?


----------



## bennutt

divertiti said:


> Contemplating getting this one or the Epson LS 500 for a dedicated room that has curtains over the windows. Usage will be 50/50 movies and games. This unit has wider color gamut and more accurate colors it seems, and the Epson has slightly better input lag and 3D functionality. Also from the Value Electronics review it seems like this unit has some RBE but the Epson doesn't. Would welcome some thoughts on these two choices


(Raises hand)
What is the input lag measure? Haven’t seen that yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divertiti

bennutt said:


> (Raises hand)
> What is the input lag measure? Haven’t seen that yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Epson LS 500 official claimed spec is 16.7ms, measured by reviewers to be around 20ms. The PX1-Pro officially claimed spec is "~30ms", no one has measured it yet.


----------



## bennutt

divertiti said:


> The Epson LS 500 official claimed spec is 16.7ms, measured by reviewers to be around 20ms. The PX1-Pro officially claimed spec is "~30ms", no one has measured it yet.


Thanks. Comparing to current LG at 50ms and hoping other stats stack up. I assume still HDMI 2.0 with a 4K/60 top refresh rate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divertiti

bennutt said:


> Thanks. Comparing to current LG at 50ms and hoping other stats stack up. I assume still HDMI 2.0 with a 4K/60 top refresh rate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Epson LS 500 is HDMI 2.0, which means 4k60fps HDR at only 4:2:2 chroma, the new Hisense is HDMI 2.1, but for some reason still only 60fps, but should at least be able to do it with HDR and 4:4:4 chroma


----------



## Ricoflashback

To paraphrase Caddyshack’s Judge Smails, “Well, we’re waiting!” Just kidding, I think.


----------



## normang

There is another video online now showing the PX1-Pro on a wall, no screen, looks pretty good to me....


----------



## Bytehoven

If I may ask... 

What is the idea orientation to use with an existing screen. I mean, distance from screen and projector alignment with top or bottom of the screen?

Is there enough range in focus to have a CIH setup with a scope screen, where the projector might be moved forward for 16x9 format content, or back for scope? If this question needs better clarification, let me know.


----------



## Ricoflashback

normang said:


> There is another video online now showing the PX1-Pro on a wall, no screen, looks pretty good to me....


Wow! Much thanks. It looks fantastic. Even on a wall, it’s very impressive. I wonder if builders could ever develop a “theater wall” where you locate your UST easily. Even though there are 97” TV’s being announced, I find a projector image to be much easier on my eyes with less eye fatigue.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Bytehoven said:


> If I may ask...
> 
> What is the idea orientation to use with an existing screen. I mean, distance from screen and projector alignment with top or bottom of the screen?
> 
> Is there enough range in focus to have a CIH setup with a scope screen, where the projector might be moved forward for 16x9 format content, or back for scope? If this question needs better clarification, let me know.


To my knowledge, there are no scope capable UST PJ’s right now. Maybe ProjectonHead (Brian) can answer?


----------



## normang

Bytehoven said:


> If I may ask...
> 
> What is the idea orientation to use with an existing screen. I mean, distance from screen and projector alignment with top or bottom of the screen?
> 
> Is there enough range in focus to have a CIH setup with a scope screen, where the projector might be moved forward for 16x9 format content, or back for scope? If this question needs better clarification, let me know.


Your not super clear, but I am guessing you want to switch screens or aspect ratio from 16:9 to 2.35:1 by moving the projector. While this model projector unlike some other Hisense models goes from 90" to 130" diagonal and is not fixed focus, I am not sure whether there is a setting to alter the aspect ratio from 16:9.


----------



## normang

Ricoflashback said:


> Wow! Much thanks. It looks fantastic. Even on a wall, it’s very impressive. I wonder if builders could ever develop a “theater wall” where you locate your UST easily. Even though there are 97” TV’s being announced, I find a projector image to be much easier on my eyes with less eye fatigue.


I am sure builders will do anything you ask as long as you can pay for it.. 

I was pretty impressed, he must have a very flat wall with no texturing, and a gray that works well with projectors when dark. He ran through a pretty good set of scenes to test things I thought as well..

I did hear about the 97" LG, and while that's amazing, I suspect that price will be amazing as well..


----------



## Ricoflashback

normang said:


> Your not super clear, but I am guessing you want to switch screens or aspect ratio from 16:9 to 2.35:1 by moving the projector. While this model projector unlike some other Hisense models goes from 90" to 130" diagonal and is not fixed focus, I am not sure whether there is a setting to alter the aspect ratio from 16:9.


There is no lens memory with UST PJ's. Which makes it real exciting to center and fit on a screen. Move it up or down for vertical and front or back for screen size. Now, a UST PJ with lens memory and the ability to switch to a scope ratio with CIH? That would be something. Imagine, lens memory with horizontal and vertical shift on a UST projector. That would be cool.


----------



## ACE844

Ricoflashback said:


> Wow! Much thanks. It looks fantastic. Even on a wall, it’s very impressive. I wonder if builders could ever develop a “theater wall” where you locate your UST easily. Even though there are 97” TV’s being announced, I find a projector image to be much easier on my eyes with less eye fatigue.


Here's the Spare Change companion video: Does a 4K Home Theater Projector Work Without a Screen? Hisense PX1-Pro - YouTube


----------



## normang

ACE844 said:


> Here's the Spare Change companion video: Does a 4K Home Theater Projector Work Without a Screen? Hisense PX1-Pro - YouTube


That Video was the pre-cursor to the more complete video noted in msg 130


----------



## Ricoflashback

normang said:


> That Video was the pre-cursor to the more complete video noted in msg 130


Try this review. Robert at Value Electronics does an incredible job and is a great store to work with. I bought a Sony 48" OLED A9S when no one had it in stock. This is a great video. They talk about positives and negatives as well as step by step settings. Very well, professionally done.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ACE844 said:


> Here's the Spare Change companion video: Does a 4K Home Theater Projector Work Without a Screen? Hisense PX1-Pro - YouTube


Still a cool video showing that you can get by with a white/gray wall until you buy the screen you want. In my case, we'll be moving to a warmer climate and temporarily relocating to an apartment for six months while we search for a new house. And, since the house we buy will most likely not have a dedicated theater room - - the Hisense PX1-Pro is a great way to still have that projector "big screen" feeling while not having to buy a screen until we move to the new digs.


----------



## higuys

I wish I could just project on a wall that would be amazing. Honestly I would even love this projector with zero apps and no speakers. Just a bare bones high end triple laser projector


----------



## Ricoflashback

higuys said:


> I wish I could just project on a wall that would be amazing. Honestly I would even love this projector with zero apps and no speakers. Just a bare bones high end triple laser projector


Yes, the Hisense PX1-Pro looks stunning and visually appealing with lots of bells and whistles. I’ve been researching stealth media consoles for my AVR and other components that would fit in a cabinet while placing a UST projector on top of the cabinet. I also need a design that can accommodate a large center speaker. While it’s always optimal to get your center speaker as high as you can, there are trade offs when you add aesthetics to the equation. I’d vent the AVR with an AC Infinity “top” and rear exhaust unit.

To that end, I had a great discussion with Furnitech about one of their models that have sliding, open wood “slats” where the middle two of four can be opened up and slid to the left and right so you won’t have any obstructions with your center speaker while watching your PJ. Then, when you’re done watching, close the slats and all your electronic equipment is hidden, out of sight, which would look great in a multipurpose room and also satisfy the “WAF,” if applicable. 

Lastly - I don’t know if you can texture a wall to minimize any bumps or rough spots but talk about an easy setup for a UST if you went this route. I know a specialized, UST ALR screen would be best (especially with any lights on or ambient light during the day) but the appeal of not having to deal with putting together, hanging and aligning a screen is pretty strong. I could even see someone who has a bat cave with a high end JVC projector having one of these units for casual viewing and big game gatherings with folks strolling about around the kitchen and living area apart from the main theater.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> Opening it up within the next hour to start the eval!


Brian - - in your showroom, do you have any painted surfaces where you demo/compare UST projectors? Especially with the UST - ALR paint you sell? I can't think of a better way to have a "stealth" projector, without a screen on the wall, than using the right paint, applied properly, with a UST projector on a classy cabinet. True, multipurpose room capability and a definite "WAF" advantage. 

Sure, not as optimal as a screen but how close can you get? Also - - can you paint one wall with the special paint and match the rest of the room with a paint that looks like the same color?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> Brian - - in your showroom, do you have any painted surfaces where you demo/compare UST projectors? Especially with the UST - ALR paint you sell? I can't think of a better way to have a "stealth" projector, without a screen on the wall, than using the right paint, applied properly, with a UST projector on a classy cabinet. True, multipurpose room capability and a definite "WAF" advantage.
> 
> Sure, not as optimal as a screen but how close can you get? Also - - can you paint one wall with the special paint and match the rest of the room with a paint that looks like the same color?


We do not use the projection paint in our showroom; we only have premium projector screens on display.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> We do not use the projection paint in our showroom; we only have premium projector screens on display.


Understood - - profit margins being what they are.


----------



## divertiti

Ricoflashback said:


> Brian - - in your showroom, do you have any painted surfaces where you demo/compare UST projectors? Especially with the UST - ALR paint you sell? I can't think of a better way to have a "stealth" projector, without a screen on the wall, than using the right paint, applied properly, with a UST projector on a classy cabinet. True, multipurpose room capability and a definite "WAF" advantage.
> 
> Sure, not as optimal as a screen but how close can you get? Also - - can you paint one wall with the special paint and match the rest of the room with a paint that looks like the same color?


Vivid Storm has motorized projector screens that come up from the floor, which you can put into a cabinet, it's 100% hidden until you need it.


----------



## Sillymonkey

Ricoflashback said:


> Still a cool video showing that you can get by with a white/gray wall until you buy the screen you want. In my case, we'll be moving to a warmer climate and temporarily relocating to an apartment for six months while we search for a new house. And, since the house we buy will most likely not have a dedicated theater room - - the Hisense PX1-Pro is a great way to still have that projector "big screen" feeling while not having to buy a screen until we move to the new digs.


I


ProjectionHead said:


> We do not use the projection paint in our showroom; we only have premium projector screens on display.


Do you feel that the PX1 is actually brighter than claimed (to keep from encroaching on their other projectors ? ) I may pick it up from you guys as it looks pretty sweet unless your review of the new Vava Chroma trumps it. The throw at 120 inches/ 24" is what gives me pause when compared to the Samsung though...But is the Sammy that much better???


----------



## ProjectionHead

Sillymonkey said:


> I
> 
> Do you feel that the PX1 is actually brighter than claimed (to keep from encroaching on their other projectors ? ) I may pick it up from you guys as it looks pretty sweet unless your review of the new Vava Chroma trumps it. The throw at 120 inches/ 24" is what gives me pause when compared to the Samsung though...But is the Sammy that much better???


Someone will be taking measurements of the L9 and px1-pro this weekend so I will be able to speak to the difference in measurements early next week.
Sneak peak tidbit - don’t expect the Vava chroma to trump it based on the unit that I received. Granted it’s in the “indigogo” production run so may be better when finally hits mainstream 
Samsung LSP9t is still a great unit but has pros/cons compared to the px1/l9g depending on what’s most important to the user.


----------



## ProjectionHead

divertiti said:


> Vivid Storm has motorized projector screens that come up from the floor, which you can put into a cabinet, it's 100% hidden until you need it.


We have a Vividstorm in the showroom as well. Great bang for your buck on a motorized IST ALR for sure. Not perfect/flawless but a great value


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> Understood - - profit margins being what they are.


We also only want to provide a “wow” experience. Not gonna get that with paint compared to a premium screen right next to it and wall space is valuable and
limited too. Paint on Screen UST paint is a great economical option however.
Keep in mind that USTs accentuate any deviations in flatness on a wall and not using a screen and just paint in the showroom would distort the various display projectors’ image.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> We also only want to provide a “wow” experience. Not gonna get that with paint compared to a premium screen right next to it and wall space is valuable and
> limited too. Paint on Screen UST paint is a great economical option however.
> Keep in mind that USTs accentuate any deviations in flatness on a wall and not using a screen and just paint in the showroom would distort the various display projectors’ image.


Fully understand, Brian. Much appreciated. I know any painted wall will not equal the acuity and clarity of a quality screen. But the premise is delightful. Buy your UST projector. Plug it in. Move it anywhere on the wall and grab a beer & start enjoying.


----------



## Sillymonkey

ProjectionHead said:


> Someone will be taking measurements of the L9 and px1-pro this weekend so I will be able to speak to the difference in measurements early next week.
> Sneak peak tidbit - don’t expect the Vava chroma to trump it based on the unit that I received. Granted it’s in the “indigogo” production run so may be better when finally hits mainstream
> Samsung LSP9t is still a great unit but has pros/cons compared to the px1/l9g depending on what’s most important to the user.


I’m really between the px1/l9g now and reading between the lines, I feel the PX1 is now the one to beat….


----------



## ProjectionHead

Sillymonkey said:


> I’m really between the px1/l9g now and reading between the lines, I feel the PX1 is now the one to beat….


If you don’t need the extra brightness of the l9g and/or prefer the variable focus/size of options of the px1-pro, I agree.


----------



## ACE844

@ProjectionHead, Are the current L9G and PX-1 units able to do the ay synced single image dual unit playback on and up to 240in screen as is being showcased by Hisense at CES 2022? If not is this likely to be offered in the future as apart of a firmware update and if so what is the ETA?
Will HI sense be making the 120L9Pro version available to US Consumers? It was previously available CN only as a limited edition, it seems that the units also have been opened up to EU and Oceana recently. Is the 4,000 Lumen claims on that unit accurate (also showcased again at CES 2022 display?
Example Source: Hisense MiniLED TVs and Laser Projectors CES 2022 - YouTube


----------



## Dave Harper

ProjectionHead said:


> *Someone will be taking measurements of the L9 and px1-pro this weekend *so I will be able to speak to the difference in measurements early next week.
> Sneak peak tidbit - don’t expect the Vava chroma to trump it based on the unit that I received. Granted it’s in the “indigogo” production run so may be better when finally hits mainstream
> Samsung LSP9t is still a great unit but has pros/cons compared to the px1/l9g depending on what’s most important to the user.


And that someone is shipping it to me next, right?


----------



## Ricoflashback

I don't know if this is necessary but to prevent dust from entering the lens area on a UST projector, couldn't you have a piece of plastic specially cut to cover the opening and then just take it off and put it back on when you're done watching?


----------



## normang

ACE844 said:


> @ProjectionHead, Are the current L9G and PX-1 units able to do the ay synced single image dual unit playback on and up to 240in screen as is being showcased by Hisense at CES 2022? If not is this likely to be offered in the future as apart of a firmware update and if so what is the ETA?
> Will HI sense be making the 120L9Pro version available to US Consumers? It was previously available CN only as a limited edition, it seems that the units also have been opened up to EU and Oceana recently. Is the 4,000 Lumen claims on that unit accurate (also showcased again at CES 2022 display?
> Example Source: Hisense MiniLED TVs and Laser Projectors CES 2022 - YouTube


I suspect that any really unique features they show off at CES are probably not going to wind up in any projector a consumer can buy. its probably a one- off setup for the show..


----------



## normang

Ricoflashback said:


> I don't know if this is necessary but to prevent dust from entering the lens area on a UST projector, couldn't you have a piece of plastic specially cut to cover the opening and then just take it off and put it back on when you're done watching?


If I recall, they include some tools to be able to brush or remove dust from the lens area in the box, at least they have for some projector unboxing's I've seen.


----------



## AndySullivan

ProjectionHead said:


> If you don’t need the extra brightness of the l9g and/or prefer the variable focus/size of options of the px1-pro, I agree.


for a dark room setting, would you rank to px1 over the BenQ and the Optoma P2?


----------



## Cdmiller86

ProjectionHead said:


> That is an older video for a unit that was never released in the USA (not sure if it was ever released anywhere)


Only released in Mainland China for $15K USD. We just showed it again at CES. You guys want this in the US?


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> I suspect that any really unique features they show off at CES are probably not going to wind up in any projector a consumer can buy. its probably a one- off setup for the show..


It was a technical demo illustrating projection blending with a UST. There are some deployments of this in China in fitness centers and restaurants. In our R&D center we’ve done one with 8 USTs, 4 top row, 4 bottom row.


----------



## MJ DOOM

@Cdmiller86 you work for Hisense? If so, are you guys working on any normal throw projectors?


----------



## ProjectionHead

ACE844 said:


> @ProjectionHead, Are the current L9G and PX-1 units able to do the ay synced single image dual unit playback on and up to 240in screen as is being showcased by Hisense at CES 2022? If not is this likely to be offered in the future as apart of a firmware update and if so what is the ETA?
> Will HI sense be making the 120L9Pro version available to US Consumers? It was previously available CN only as a limited edition, it seems that the units also have been opened up to EU and Oceana recently. Is the 4,000 Lumen claims on that unit accurate (also showcased again at CES 2022 display?
> Example Source: Hisense MiniLED TVs and Laser Projectors CES 2022 - YouTube


check out what DonFrio said here about the hisense blended display:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/projectors/comments/rxuitr

I’ll know more about the Pro model when the USA team is back in the office next week and will update.


----------



## ProjectionHead

MJ DOOM said:


> @Cdmiller86 you work for Hisense? If so, are you guys working on any normal throw projectors?


Lol, that’s who I’m waiting for to get back in the office to give me the details. Now that he’s joined the conversation, we can get it directly from the horse’s mouth.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Cdmiller86 said:


> Only released in Mainland China for $15K USD. We just showed it again at CES. You guys want this in the US?


I’ll take a demo setup for the showroom


----------



## ProjectionHead

AndySullivan said:


> for a dark room setting, would you rank to px1 over the BenQ and the Optoma P2?


Absolutely


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> I don't know if this is necessary but to prevent dust from entering the lens area on a UST projector, couldn't you have a piece of plastic specially cut to cover the opening and then just take it off and put it back on when you're done watching?


Sure, you could cover it up when not in use. Just be careful to not budge the PJ when putting cover on/off as you will need to realign the image.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dave Harper said:


> And that someone is shipping it to me next, right?


Nope, you gotta come and pick it up!


----------



## ACE844

Cdmiller86 said:


> Only released in Mainland China for $15K USD. We just showed it again at CES. You guys want this in the US?


Is the 4k lumens accurate? 
Can we order it here?
I understand the 'street price is 8k these days?'


----------



## bezlar

Ok I have a 75 Samsung q9fn I’m go to replace yesterday lol. I was going to get a 85 version of the new 9 series but after reading this thread I’m leaning on getting this projector. I have room between my speakers for a 95 inch screen. 

My question is will this come anywhere close to offering me the same type image?

It’s my living room and we usually don’t start watching tv until sun goes down unless it’s football. Here is a picture of the room. 

We also have a epson 6050 in the theater room so I’m familiar with projectors. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdmiller86

MJ DOOM said:


> @Cdmiller86 you work for Hisense? If so, are you guys working on any normal throw projectors?


I do - and we just showed an 8K triple-laser at CES that is a normal throw, but it’s not market ready. Hisense is more focused on the Laser TV solution than the broader projection category. I’ve not seen anything on the roadmap that would suggest differently.


----------



## Cdmiller86

ACE844 said:


> Is the 4k lumens accurate?
> Can we order it here?
> I understand the 'street price is 8k these days?'


Yep - 4000 Lumens. Only available in China. I’ve been given the option to bring it to the US, but there’s gotta be enough demand.

Maybe I can work with Brian and set something up - we’d need the community to come together and get enough pre-orders to justify a limited QTY shipment.


----------



## ACE844

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yep - 4000 Lumens. Only available in China. I’ve been given the option to bring it to the US, but there’s gotta be enough demand.
> 
> Maybe I can work with Brian and set something up - we’d need the community to come together and get enough pre-orders to justify a limited QTY shipment.


How many do we need to meet the MOQ?
Also is HDR tone mapping working on this unit as opposed to the numerous issues present with the L9G HDR?As for demand I bet it would be there if the unit is performant. For example, I have a room with very large window 8 feet or so where the extra Lumens would come in handy and I would throw this in there instead. I also have a need for a second as well for another bright instal area. . I have an LSP9T but it's abit dim and washed in the daytime in the room..


----------



## Cdmiller86

ACE844 said:


> How many do we need to meet the MOQ?
> Also is HDR tone mapping working on this unit as opposed to the numerous issues present with the L9G HDR?


I’ll get with my PLM and find that out. I’m thinking that it’ll be at least a container load. Couple hundred, maybe?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

@Cdmiller86 do you have any details on when to expect the Dolby Vision update for the L9G? And any idea if that update will also improve the HDR10 tone mapping?


----------



## Cdmiller86

BatmanNewsChris said:


> @Cdmiller86 do you have any details on when to expect the Dolby Vision update for the L9G? And any idea if that update will also improve the HDR10 tone mapping?


DV is ready from a technical standpoint. Now it’s in the licensing process. I honestly don’t have a solid timeline, otherwise I would have included it in our CES announcement.

Best guess? This year. That’s about all the info I’ve got.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yep - 4000 Lumens. Only available in China. I’ve been given the option to bring it to the US, but there’s gotta be enough demand.
> 
> Maybe I can work with Brian and set something up - we’d need the community to come together and get enough pre-orders to justify a limited QTY shipment.


Let's touch base on Monday and discuss an AVS exclusive group buy-in program as well as go over the other things form the show so I can answer my groundswell of questions in the queue here. Talk to you offline then!


----------



## rooterha

Cdmiller86 said:


> DV is ready from a technical standpoint. Now it’s in the licensing process. I honestly don’t have a solid timeline, otherwise I would have included it in our CES announcement.
> 
> Best guess? This year. That’s about all the info I’ve got.


Do you know if there's any additional updates coming related to tone mapping? The L9Gs tone mapping is borderline broken and the DV update is the only reason im holding off currently. An update to address that in the meantime would be great.


----------



## Cdmiller86

Cdmiller86 said:


> DV is ready from a technical standpoint. Now it’s in the licensing process. I honestly don’t have a solid timeline, otherwise I would have included it in our CES announcement.
> 
> Best guess? This year. That’s about all the info I’ve got.


Re: tone mapping - clearly any DV content should benefit greatly from the DV processing once rolled out. For general HDR10 tone mapping, I’m awaiting direction from engineering as to whether or not we’ll see any of the community’s feedback addressed. I’m product marketing, so I’ve got plenty of say, but of course there are constraints beyond my control. Hope you can understand.


----------



## Cdmiller86

ProjectionHead said:


> Let's touch base on Monday and discuss an AVS exclusive group buy-in program as well as go over the other things form the show so I can answer my groundswell of questions in the queue here. Talk to you offline then!


Sounds good!


----------



## rooterha

Cdmiller86 said:


> Re: tone mapping - clearly any DV content should benefit greatly from the DV processing once rolled out. For general HDR10 tone mapping, I’m awaiting direction from engineering as to whether or not we’ll see any of the community’s feedback addressed. I’m product marketing, so I’ve got plenty of say, but of course there are constraints beyond my control. Hope you can understand.


Totally - I'm just happy to get feedback from the source! Overall I absolutely LOVE the projector. So hopefully DV will take us a long way forward with the only problems I do have.

I appreciate you answering our questions!


----------



## Aztar35

Cdmiller86 said:


> Re: tone mapping - clearly any DV content should benefit greatly from the DV processing once rolled out. For general HDR10 tone mapping, I’m awaiting direction from engineering as to whether or not we’ll see any of the community’s feedback addressed. I’m product marketing, so I’ve got plenty of say, but of course there are constraints beyond my control. Hope you can understand.


Hello and welcome to the discussion. The PX1-Pro demonstrates excellence in so many picture quality areas. I do have three questions.

1) Is there any near-future prospect of using a .65 or .95 1080 chip for four-way shift in a Hisense UHD UST projector?
2) Are you expecting any future firmware for more aggressive Laser Light Shift?
3) Will the DV FW be DIY/end-user installable via USB installation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tnaik4

Aztar35 said:


> Hello and welcome to the discussion. The PX1-Pro demonstrates excellence in so many picture quality areas. I do have three questions.
> 
> 1) Is there any near-future prospect of using a .65 or .95 1080 chip for four-way shift in a Hisense UHD UST projector?
> 2) Are you expecting any future firmware for more aggressive Laser Light Shift?
> 3) Will the DV FW be DIY/end-user installable via USB installation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Aziz, do u have the PX1 already? If so what do u think so far? i m interested to see hows its dynamic dimming work and how u feel the overall image quality is, if u dont want to reply here plz pm me ur thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## ACE844

Cdmiller86 said:


> Sounds good!


A follow up for you, I see in CN language sites and sales verticals that Calman and a subwoofer/screen is also included in the 120L9 would that also be the case with the 'import units, coupled with english language menus???'


----------



## Aztar35

tnaik4 said:


> Hello Aziz, do u have the PX1 already? If so what do u think so far? i m interested to see hows its dynamic dimming work and how u feel the overall image quality is, if u dont want to reply here plz pm me ur thoughts.
> 
> Thank you


Hi. Yes. However, I had some questions for Brian G. His company loaned it to me. I'll be giving my impressions to him soon.


----------



## Cdmiller86

Aztar35 said:


> Hello and welcome to the discussion. The PX1-Pro demonstrates excellence in so many picture quality areas. I do have three questions.
> 
> 1) Is there any near-future prospect of using a .65 or .95 1080 chip for four-way shift in a Hisense UHD UST projector?
> 2) Are you expecting any future firmware for more aggressive Laser Light Shift?
> 3) Will the DV FW be DIY/end-user installable via USB installation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks for the questions.
1) We’re always looking at methods to improve performance across the board. We’ve used various DMDs on our product line over the years and have settled into the 0.47” chip for a variety of reasons: cost, packaging, and performance to name a few. There’s nothing in the immediate future that leads me to believe we’ll depart from this for any of our high-volume products, but we did just showcase at CES a native 4K chip that we custom developed with TI for our 8K triple laser projector, so never say never.

2) if you’re referring to the triple laser aberration you see with the L9, I’m happy to report that yes and update is on the way - I’ve already previewed a firmware update that reduces the chromatic divergence by 80% or more in my estimation. The green shadow and red highlight almost disappears. If this isn’t what you’re referring to, could you explain a bit more?

3) DV when ready is set to be an OTA update - no need for a USB installation.


----------



## Cdmiller86

ACE844 said:


> A follow up for you, I see in CN language sites and sales verticals that Calman and a subwoofer/screen is also included in the 120L9 would that also be the case with the 'import units, coupled with english language menus???'


That’s up for me and a few others on my team to decide. My thought is that I’m less inclined to include a relatively low end sub with a ultra premium UST - that’s just low value bloat. Screen? Maybe, but again a high-end projector should be paired with an equally impressive screen and while the ones we include with our Laser TV packages are quite good, my inclination is to leave the screen decision up to the AV enthusiast that will research the heck out of all the options and make a choice best suited to their needs and desires


----------



## bezlar

So no thoughts on my questions about this projector? Funny ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdmiller86

bezlar said:


> Ok I have a 75 Samsung q9fn I’m go to replace yesterday lol. I was going to get a 85 version of the new 9 series but after reading this thread I’m leaning on getting this projector. I have room between my speakers for a 95 inch screen.
> 
> My question is will this come anywhere close to offering me the same type image?
> 
> It’s my living room and we usually don’t start watching tv until sun goes down unless it’s football. Here is a picture of the room.
> 
> We also have a epson 6050 in the theater room so I’m familiar with projectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PX1-Pro is designed for dark room usage. It’s gonna give you a picture that has a cinematic feel, more so than your QLED which is going to give you that hyper-realistic picture feel.

USTs and flat panels are just different. The UST will not likely look as bright (peaking around 330 Nits in white) so you won’t get the same kind of HDR effect as you do from your Sammie. And unless you pair the UST with a screen, there’s no way you’re going to like it more than a flat panel TV.

That said, size does matter and at 95” you’re quickly going to want to try it out even bigger. That’s the beauty of projection.


----------



## bezlar

Guy that works for company? Guy that sells the units and screens? Come on I have money in hand. Waiting for answers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bezlar

Cdmiller86 said:


> PX1-Pro is designed for dark room usage. It’s gonna give you a picture that has a cinematic feel, more so than your QLED which is going to give you that hyper-realistic picture feel.
> 
> USTs and flat panels are just different. The UST will not likely look as bright (peaking around 330 Nits in white) so you won’t get the same kind of HDR effect as you do from your Sammie. And unless you pair the UST with a screen, there’s no way you’re going to like it more than a flat panel TV.
> 
> That said, size does matter and at 95” you’re quickly going to want to try it out even bigger. That’s the beauty of projection.


Great. Thanks for answering. So you saying it will give me what I’m looking for or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

ProjectionHead said:


> Nope, you gotta come and pick it up!


Dang, you drive a hard bargain, but I’ll do my best to take you up on the offer!!!



Cdmiller86 said:


> I do - and we just showed an 8K triple-laser at CES that is a normal throw, but it’s not market ready. Hisense is more focused on the Laser TV solution than the broader projection category. I’ve not seen anything on the roadmap that would suggest differently.





Cdmiller86 said:


> Yep - 4000 Lumens. Only available in China. I’ve been given the option to bring it to the US, but there’s gotta be enough demand.
> 
> Maybe I can work with Brian and set something up - we’d need the community to come together and get enough pre-orders to justify a limited QTY shipment.


I’d rather you bring that 8K Triple Laser standard throw projector here!!! 

People would be ALL OVER that bad boy!!!


----------



## bezlar

Cdmiller86 said:


> PX1-Pro is designed for dark room usage. It’s gonna give you a picture that has a cinematic feel, more so than your QLED which is going to give you that hyper-realistic picture feel.
> 
> USTs and flat panels are just different. The UST will not likely look as bright (peaking around 330 Nits in white) so you won’t get the same kind of HDR effect as you do from your Sammie. And unless you pair the UST with a screen, there’s no way you’re going to like it more than a flat panel TV.
> 
> That said, size does matter and at 95” you’re quickly going to want to try it out even bigger. That’s the beauty of projection.


I have big in basement. Looking for good hdr in my living room. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dave Harper said:


> I’d rather you bring that 8K Triple Laser standard throw projector here!!!
> 
> People would be ALL OVER that bad boy!!!


Yeah, I’m really looking forward to checking that out. @Cdmiller86 - I’ll pay for your flight to bring it over


----------



## ProjectionHead

bezlar said:


> Guy that works for company? Guy that sells the units and screens? Come on I have money in hand. Waiting for answers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m happy to do my part in that scenario 💸


----------



## Cdmiller86

bezlar said:


> I have big in basement. Looking for good hdr in my living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real talk? For that space in your living room, stick with QLED or OLED. UST isn’t the answer for awesome HDR…yet.


----------



## bezlar

Cdmiller86 said:


> Real talk? For that space in your living room, stick with QLED or OLED. UST isn’t the answer for awesome HDR…yet.


Thanks for honest answer. I would love to have the size but my 6050 lacks in the hdr department also. Maybe couple years from now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdht

Cdmiller86 said:


> from this for any of our high-volume products, but we did just showcase at CES a native 4K chip that we custom developed with TI for our 8K triple laser projector, so never say never





Cdmiller86 said:


> Yep - 4000 Lumens. Only available in China. I’ve been given the option to bring it to the US, but there’s gotta be enough demand.
> 
> Maybe I can work with Brian and set something up - we’d need the community to come together and get enough pre-orders to justify a limited QTY shipment.





Cdmiller86 said:


> Only released in Mainland China for $15K USD. We just showed it again at CES. You guys want this in the US?


Tinkered with any high contrast light paths for standard throw?


----------



## Aztar35

Cdmiller86 said:


> 2) if you’re referring to the triple laser aberration you see with the L9, I’m happy to report that yes and update is on the way - I’ve already previewed a firmware update that reduces the chromatic divergence by 80% or more in my estimation. The green shadow and red highlight almost disappears. If this isn’t what you’re referring to, could you explain a bit more?


Thanks for responding. 

Sure, I think my post mentioning light shift was confusing. The "Laser Light Shift" I was referencing was not the shift in color divergence. It's the name of the actual mode in the PX1-Pro and L9 that allows for variable laser illumination for low APL scenes. Is there any FW release expected for a more aggressive form of this feature?


----------



## Cdmiller86

bdht said:


> Tinkered with any high contrast light paths for standard throw?


Engineers are endlessly tinkering… something specific you’re looking for along this topic? Anything I can share with the team?


----------



## Cdmiller86

Aztar35 said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Sure, I think my post mentioning light shift was confusing. The "Laser Light Shift" I was referencing was not the shift in color divergence. It's the name of the actual mode in the PX1-Pro and L9 that allows for variable laser illumination for low APL scenes. Is there any FW release expected for a more aggressive form of this feature?


I’m not aware of any active conversations on this topic. Happy to take note and dig in with the team.
What specifically would you like to see? The ability to drop laser luminance down further than what’s currently allowed in the settings?


----------



## Aztar35

Cdmiller86 said:


> Engineers are endlessly tinkering… something specific you’re looking for along this topic? Anything I can share with the team?


I'd like to chime in. In viewing the PX1-Pro, I was impressed with its many positive attributes, especially its sharpness really.

I know that one was labeled "cinema" and not laser TV. In fact, there is a large dark-room dedicated theater audience. The interest in high contrast light paths and larger chips is not so much lodged in the interest for more resolution or sharpness but for those pining for more sequential contrast.

The technology is inherently sharp but the move to smaller chip sizes for those not using a dedicated ALR screen or multi-purposed rooms requires attendant modifications. Even better would be larger chips for standard throw PJ or even UST where the end-users could appreciate more native contrast.


----------



## Aztar35

Cdmiller86 said:


> I’m not aware of any active conversations on this topic. Happy to take note and dig in with the team.
> What specifically would you like to see? The *ability to drop laser luminance down* further than what’s currently allowed in the settings?


I appreciate it. I'll leave you with this point as you've answered so much already. 

So, the mode does that pretty well already but does so uniformly, bringing down bright elements as well. A more attendant gamma manipulation to extract brighter elements while the algo takes down the laser is something I would welcome.


----------



## bdht

Cdmiller86 said:


> Engineers are endlessly tinkering… something specific you’re looking for along this topic? Anything I can share with the team?


Yes:

High contrast lenses(typically increases contrast up to 2-3x at 60-70% efficiency)

Lens and/or light source irises(typically increases contrast up to 2-3x at 55% efficiency)

Dual TIR prisms(increases contrast 50x at 95% efficiency)





High contrast ratio prism design in a mini projector | Manualzz







manualzz.com





Fourier transform light steering using a single analog LCOS chip or DMD in a DLP light path 

and zonal illumination using a second 1080p DMD and 2million channel integrator rod array(increases contrast 1,000x at 50% efficiency).


----------



## Dave Harper

ProjectionHead said:


> Yeah, I’m really looking forward to checking that out. @Cdmiller86 - I’ll pay for your flight to bring it over


And I’ll offer free setup and calibration for the demo!


----------



## Ricoflashback

Cdmiller86 said:


> That’s up for me and a few others on my team to decide. My thought is that I’m less inclined to include a relatively low end sub with a ultra premium UST - that’s just low value bloat. Screen? Maybe, but again a high-end projector should be paired with an equally impressive screen and while the ones we include with our Laser TV packages are quite good, my inclination is to leave the screen decision up to the AV enthusiast that will research the heck out of all the options and make a choice best suited to their needs and desires


I think the PX1-Pro is going to be very popular. Hit folks with your best price and forget the bloat of any other unnecessary add-ons. Even at 2,200 lumens, with the right UST ALR screen, some ambient light in the room could be tolerated and it would really shine at night. Maybe this is a UST projector limitation but is there any way to have horizontal and vertical shift on a UST PJ? Maybe a limited, powered zoom for ease of installation?


----------



## Cdmiller86

Ricoflashback said:


> I think the PX1-Pro is going to be very popular. Hit folks with your best price and forget the bloat of any other unnecessary add-ons. Even at 2,200 lumens, with the right UST ALR screen, some ambient light in the room could be tolerated and it would really shine at night. Maybe this is a UST projector limitation but is there any way to have horizontal and vertical shift on a UST PJ? Maybe a limited, powered zoom for ease of installation?


The XGIMI Aura has some sort of H/V shift that I’ve already requested be added into the product. It really does make those small alignment adjustments super easy.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Cdmiller86 said:


> The XGIMI Aura has some sort of H/V shift that I’ve already requested be added into the product. It really does make those small alignment adjustments super easy.


Wonderful. Thanks for your response. Would this be a software upgrade? Or, a hardware modification in a subsequent model release? Having this feature/benefit will make it much easier to install your screen. And, any minor adjustments if the cat or kids bump the projector.


----------



## ajamils

Aztar35 said:


> Hi. Yes. However, I had some questions for Brian G. His company loaned it to me. I'll be giving my impressions to him soon.


Do you have L9G to compare as well? Like me there are many members here who have dedicated HT rooms and have purchased L9G and are waiting to know if it PX1-PRO offers enough improvements (specially with contrast) to make the switch. 
Coming from a three year old JVC, I love the convenience. quality and sharpness of the L9G but contrast leaves a lot to be desired so I'm hoping that PX1-Pro fixes that.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Do you have L9G to compare as well? Like me there are many members here who have dedicated HT rooms and have purchased L9G and are waiting to know if it PX1-PRO offers enough improvements (specially with contrast) to make the switch.
> Coming from a three year old JVC, I love the convenience. quality and sharpness of the L9G but contrast leaves a lot to be desired so I'm hoping that PX1-Pro fixes that.


Yes, I have it with me too. They will be going back to Brian G., @ProjectionHead , so he can compare them with my findings that I told him about. I suppose once he does that, he'll update us on what he finds in total.

I really would like to see an all out, aggressive dynamic dimming function like I have on my Optoma UHZ65, which the UHZ65, via its DD, is pretty contrast competitive with my JVC NX5, but don't know how that would look with tri lasers syncing.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Do you have L9G to compare as well? Like me there are many members here who have dedicated HT rooms and have purchased L9G and are waiting to know if it PX1-PRO offers enough improvements (specially with contrast) to make the switch.
> Coming from a three year old JVC, I love the convenience. quality and sharpness of the L9G but contrast leaves a lot to be desired so I'm hoping that PX1-Pro fixes that.


There are some things I found looked better on the PX1-Pro. 

As far as contrast, while my black reading was a little lower on the PX1-Pro than on the L9, I did not find that much of a discernable difference in sequential contrast performance onscreen. I was projecting on a .8 gain screen made for standard throw projectors, however.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> There are some things I found looked better on the PX1-Pro.
> 
> As far as contrast, while my black reading was a little lower on the PX1-Pro than on the L9, I did not find that much of a discernable difference in sequential contrast performance onscreen. I was projecting on a .8 gain screen made for standard throw projectors, however.


So a question, here. If you are in a bat cave environment, a standard throw, white projector screen will work fine with a UST PJ? Wouldn’t a gray or high contrast screen work better for black levels? And I assume if your are in a multipurpose room with ambient light in the daytime, an ALR specific UST screen would work best?


----------



## arsenalfc89

ajamils said:


> Do you have L9G to compare as well? Like me there are many members here who have dedicated HT rooms and have purchased L9G and are waiting to know if it PX1-PRO offers enough improvements (specially with contrast) to make the switch.
> Coming from a three year old JVC, I love the convenience. quality and sharpness of the L9G but contrast leaves a lot to be desired so I'm hoping that PX1-Pro fixes that.


If you want good native contrast on the current UST, you’re not going to find it with Hisense, Samsung, Benq, or LG. You have to go to the Xiaomi/Fengmi projectors. Vava too if calibrated.


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> So a question, here. If you are in a bat cave environment, a standard throw, white projector screen will work fine with a UST PJ? Wouldn’t a gray or high contrast screen work better for black levels? And I assume if your are in a multipurpose room with ambient light in the daytime, an ALR specific UST screen would work best?


I would prefer a dark fabric scree to bring down black levels.


----------



## Ricoflashback

arsenalfc89 said:


> If you want good native contrast on the current UST, you’re not going to find it with Hisense, Samsung, Benq, or LG. You have to go to the Xiaomi/Fengmi projectors. Vava too if calibrated.


They sell a number of Chinese models. Which ones would you recommend for good contrast (better than all the rest?). And why? Keep in mind that if anything goes wrong with the projector, you’re SOOL. If there isn’t an established U.S. Sales and Support channel - you’re rolling the dice. Looking forward to your recommended models and specs.

P.S. Besides coil whine on the Fengmi projectors, here’s an example of support problems:

“AliExpress seller says it's probably the chip and to send back to China, but just between shipping, repair, shipping back and paying taxes again it just doesn't sound feasible.” Plus the time you are out a projector!


----------



## slickrock

Aztar35 said:


> There are some things I found looked better on the PX1-Pro.
> 
> As far as contrast, while my black reading was a little lower on the PX1-Pro than on the L9, I did not find that much of a discernable difference in sequential contrast performance onscreen. I was projecting on a .8 gain screen made for standard throw projectors, however.


While I imagine most are curious about differences in contrast, I'm mainly concerned about perceived RBE improvement (if any). I have the L9G, recently getting back into the projector fray from 11 years ago using an old JVC RS10 and HP2.8 screen way back then. More than the loss of contrast compared to that old JVC, it's the RBE that's just killing me with the L9G. I was hoping without any color or phosphor wheels, that the by now the inherent RBE issues of single-chip DLP would be satisfactorily mitigated by now. Perhaps it's the laser time being affected by 4K-shift dithering that brings down the RBG refresh rate that is at issue here, but I'm really hoping that RBE improves (even marginally) with with this new projector. Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## Aztar35

slickrock said:


> While I imagine most are curious about differences in contrast, I'm mainly concerned about perceived RBE improvement (if any). I have the L9G, recently getting back into the projector fray from 11 years ago using an old JVC RS10 and HP2.8 screen way back then. More than the loss of contrast compared to that old JVC, it's the RBE that's just killing me with the L9G. I was hoping without any color or phosphor wheels, that the by now the inherent RBE issues of single-chip DLP would be satisfactorily mitigated by now. Perhaps it's the laser time being affected by 4K-shift dithering that brings down the RBG refresh rate that is at issue here, but I'm really hoping that RBE improves (even marginally) with with this new projector. Have you noticed any difference?


Yes. I too saw RBE on the L9 but it was not overwhelming for me. I did not see RBE on the PX1-Pro. However, if I moved my eyes rapidly side-to-side, I could force it on the PX1-Pro. So if it's been overwhelming for you on the L9, you might be able to see RBE on the Pro too.

I'm not sure why I saw it on one and not the other. The Pro does have less max lumens. But perhaps someone can ask the Hisense representative if the color cycling speed was increased on the Pro over the L9.


----------



## Aztar35

slickrock said:


> Perhaps it's the laser time being affected by 4K-shift dithering that brings down the RBG refresh rate that is at issue here, but I'm really hoping that RBE improves (even marginally) with with this new projector.


The lack of a color wheel won't immunize a single chip projector from color separation artifacts. The colors are not moving re: the single chip simultaneously. A key component here is the cycling speed needed to "de-prism" and bind the colors to the point separation is imperceptible.


----------



## ajamils

Aztar35 said:


> There are some things I found looked better on the PX1-Pro.
> 
> As far as contrast, while my black reading was a little lower on the PX1-Pro than on the L9, I did not find that much of a discernable difference in sequential contrast performance onscreen. I was projecting on a .8 gain screen made for standard throw projectors, however.


Interesting about black level being lower. I thought it would be better on PX1-Pro.

Hopefully, your testing can answer the $4000 question...whether it is worth replacing L9G with PX1-Pro1 or not (for people with dedicated HT room). 

Also, did you get a chance to check the latency? Any difference there? I've played BF2042 on L9G and I can definitely feel the latency. It's not bad to make it unplayable but noticeable


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Interesting about black level being lower. I thought it would be better on PX1-Pro.
> 
> Hopefully, your testing can answer the $4000 question...whether it is worth replacing L9G with PX1-Pro1 or not (for people with dedicated HT room).
> 
> Also, did you get a chance to check the latency? Any difference there? I've played BF2042 on L9G and I can definitely feel the latency. It's not bad to make it unplayable but noticeable


The black level measured a little lower on the PX1-Pro. Lower means better/darker black. It was a very slight measurement difference. 

I didn't check/measure the latency.


----------



## normang

For those that have had a chance to install the PX1, I have not spotted anything about measurements, ie... How far back from the wall does it take to achieve various screen sizes and how far above the stand does the bottom of the screen need to be to get things aligned? Is there a chart somewhere that I have overlooked.. Thanks


----------



## ajamils

@Aztar35, any more observations that you can share?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> @Aztar35, any more observations that you can share?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Hi. I did like the PX1-Pro more than the L9, but for me personally, if I already had the L9, I probably wouldn't part with it just to get the PX1-Pro.

For a darker room, the Pro is putting up less lumens and measured slightly better than the 9 with black levels, but I didn't find the differences in overall images to be night and day.

The biggest difference for me was that I couldn't see any RBE on the Pro but could see it on the L9. I also preferred the motion and brightness uniformity of the Pro. With a full white/100%IRE pattern, the L9 showed a very, very faint patch of magenta in a section of the screen. But oddly, with my meter, the L9 still calibrated to BT2020 with fewer DEs than the Pro but both projectors were nice and strong in that area.


----------



## Eddiscus1

Some really good info coming out of this forum. Looking for the testing results, comparisons and opinions when completed.
I have been using my L9 since late November. Right out of the gate I noticed the chromatic aberration and thought it was a defective unit. Tried a replacement and it was still there. Sent it back to Hisense and was informed that there would be a software update. They sent it back to me so I would not be without the projector and am awaiting the update that was mentioned earlier in the thread that reduces the chromatic aberration. I will say that there is a significant difference between wearing my eyeglasses (which have anti glare, progressive grind and transition lenses). Compared to my contacts the glasses really highlight the chromatic aberration.
When my unit was in the hands of FedEx. The dealer I purchased the L9 from was nice enough to loan me a LSP9T. There were some good and bad differences. I would say the killer for me was there is an issue with certain reds on the LSP9T. They almost become crimson in nature compared to the L9 which has a better overall color accuracy. The Samsung also had the chromatic aberration issue. 
That being said I have the 120" cinema screen with the L9 and with 16:9 content and mixed scenes blacks look fine. It is only with really dark scenes do you question if the black level could be made better. Which would be appreciated if they could lower the black level some more without hurting detail or imparting color shift. When viewing 2.35:1 and 1.85:1 movies the top and bottom bars are noticeable but for me do not kill the 100" viewing experience. Maybe a screen with top and bottom masking would help with the black bars.
If you are looking at either the L9 or the PX1-Pro i would say go with the PX1-Pro if you already have a screen. If this is your first into projectors the L9 is probably a better financial choice with their included screen.
Very interested to see what the future 8K UST projectors have to offer.


----------



## CabbageMan

Eddiscus1 said:


> Some really good info coming out of this forum. Looking for the testing results, comparisons and opinions when completed.
> I have been using my L9 since late November. Right out of the gate I noticed the chromatic aberration and thought it was a defective unit. Tried a replacement and it was still there. Sent it back to Hisense and was informed that there would be a software update. They sent it back to me so I would not be without the projector and am awaiting the update that was mentioned earlier in the thread that reduces the chromatic aberration. I will say that there is a significant difference between wearing my eyeglasses (which have anti glare, progressive grind and transition lenses). Compared to my contacts the glasses really highlight the chromatic aberration.
> When my unit was in the hands of FedEx. The dealer I purchased the L9 from was nice enough to loan me a LSP9T. There were some good and bad differences. I would say the killer for me was there is an issue with certain reds on the LSP9T. They almost become crimson in nature compared to the L9 which has a better overall color accuracy. The Samsung also had the chromatic aberration issue.
> That being said I have the 120" cinema screen with the L9 and with 16:9 content and mixed scenes blacks look fine. It is only with really dark scenes do you question if the black level could be made better. Which would be appreciated if they could lower the black level some more without hurting detail or imparting color shift. When viewing 2.35:1 and 1.85:1 movies the top and bottom bars are noticeable but for me do not kill the 100" viewing experience. Maybe a screen with top and bottom masking would help with the black bars.
> If you are looking at either the L9 or the PX1-Pro i would say go with the PX1-Pro if you already have a screen. If this is your first into projectors the L9 is probably a better financial choice with their included screen.
> Very interested to see what the future 8K UST projectors have to offer.


I am a first time buyer without a screen. How good is the bundled Hisense? Is it much better than buying the vava ALR screen that is only $650? Having a tough time deciding between the PX1-Pro, the L9G and the L5G. Will have it in a light controlled room but will also use for sports so there will be ambient light when watching that.


----------



## lattiboy

CabbageMan said:


> I am a first time buyer without a screen. How good is the bundled Hisense? Is it much better than buying the vava ALR screen that is only $650? Having a tough time deciding between the PX1-Pro, the L9G and the L5G. Will have it in a light controlled room but will also use for sports so there will be ambient light when watching that.


It is a rebranded Elite Screens CLR Starbright. Sells for $1500-1800 online. I kept mine when I sold the L5F and think I made out like a bandit


----------



## Eddiscus1

CabbageMan said:


> I am a first time buyer without a screen. How good is the bundled Hisense? Is it much better than buying the vava ALR screen that is only $650? Having a tough time deciding between the PX1-Pro, the L9G and the L5G. Will have it in a light controlled room but will also use for sports so there will be ambient light when watching that.


Coming from OLED and plasma this is my first UST. I like the build quality of the screen. Went together easily and is nice and flat. I have the cinema screen which has a lower gain but wider viewing angle than the daylight screen. I was concerned about possible Hotspot with my viewing distance and angle.
I am attaching a picture taken where the doors to the deck on the opposite side of the room are open letting full daylight into the room.


----------



## normang

Eddiscus1 said:


> Coming from OLED and plasma this is my first UST. I like the build quality of the screen. Went together easily and is nice and flat. I have the cinema screen which has a lower gain but wider viewing angle than the daylight screen. I was concerned about possible Hotspot with my viewing distance and angle.
> I am attaching a picture taken where the doors to the deck on the opposite side of the room are open letting full daylight into the room.


So thats the Hisense screen thats bundled with the L9.... looks pretty good do me..


----------



## Aztar35

Eddiscus1 said:


> Coming from OLED and plasma this is my first UST. I like the build quality of the screen. Went together easily and is nice and flat. I have the cinema screen which has a lower gain but wider viewing angle than the daylight screen. I was concerned about possible Hotspot with my viewing distance and angle.
> I am attaching a picture taken where the doors to the deck on the opposite side of the room are open letting full daylight into the room.


For me, I never had a UST projector, but I got to see the PX1-Pro first hand thanks to Brian G. and Projectorscreen.com. Of all the USTs I've seen in person, including the LSP9T, LSP7T, Optoma 1, Optoma 2, Hisense 5, Hisense L9G, LG, Epson LS500, VAVA single laser, and VAVA Chroma, which I finally got to see, I liked the PX1-Pro the best. And that changed my mind to where I would buy one.


----------



## toddmb

Aztar35 said:


> For me, I never had a UST projector, but I got to see the PX1-Pro first hand thanks to Brian G. and Projectorscreen.com. Of all the USTs I've seen in person, including the LSP9T, LSP7T, Optoma 1, Optoma 2, Hisense 5, Hisense L9G, LG, Epson LS500, VAVA single laser, and VAVA Chroma, which I finally got to see, I liked the PX1-Pro the best. And that changed my mind to where I would buy one.


That's great to hear, I just ordered the PX1-Pro with the 100" floor rising Vividstorm Screen. I hope it works out for my scenario. I have to say that Brian G is great. Can't wait to hear reviews of the PX1-Pro...I will definitely come back and add my impressions after I get it and have a chance to use it. I will be watching everything via my Apple TV 4K box and using a Sonos Arc with Sub and rear Sonos One Speakers.


----------



## normang

@Cdmiller86 
Do you think that you'll be making the screens that you bundle with other projectors available for the PX1? I don't recall seeing this asked anywhere? I was also looking for the measurements for distance to the screen for various sizes and how high above the stand a screen would be for the various sizes? is there a chart posted somewhere? thanks for any feedback..


----------



## CabbageMan

Eddiscus1 said:


> Coming from OLED and plasma this is my first UST. I like the build quality of the screen. Went together easily and is nice and flat. I have the cinema screen which has a lower gain but wider viewing angle than the daylight screen. I was concerned about possible Hotspot with my viewing distance and angle.
> I am attaching a picture taken where the doors to the deck on the opposite side of the room are open letting full daylight into the room.
> View attachment 3222341


how do you like the L9G? I see horror stories about the black levels which scare me but the added brightness would be nice for watching sports with some lights on. How do you feel about the black levels, especially coming from OLED? My only TV is a vizio e series from 2017 so honestly the L9Gs blacks probably won’t be any worse than what’s on that.


----------



## divertiti

Aztar35 said:


> For me, I never had a UST projector, but I got to see the PX1-Pro first hand thanks to Brian G. and Projectorscreen.com. Of all the USTs I've seen in person, including the LSP9T, LSP7T, Optoma 1, Optoma 2, Hisense 5, Hisense L9G, LG, Epson LS500, VAVA single laser, and VAVA Chroma, which I finally got to see, I liked the PX1-Pro the best. And that changed my mind to where I would buy one.


Thanks for sharing that perspective from your experience. Can you elaborate a bit on how Epson LS 500 fits in and compares to the rest of the line-up, and ultimately how it fairs in comparison to the PX1-Pro?


----------



## theavguy4

CabbageMan said:


> how do you like the L9G? I see horror stories about the black levels which scare me but the added brightness would be nice for watching sports with some lights on. How do you feel about the black levels, especially coming from OLED? My only TV is a vizio e series from 2017 so honestly the L9Gs blacks probably won’t be any worse than what’s on that.


Just my two cents here, I think the blacks are much more acceptable than people often say in many forums. Earlier in this and other threads there was a lot of trashing the L9G because of the perceived elevated blacks but that seemed largely before people discovered the active contrast feature. No better example of this than in the Projectorcentral review. They admitted that in the Value Electronics Shootout (where Rob the projector central editor was the MC and Mark, who later wrote their review of the L9G, was a judge) not only were the projectors not calibrated, but active contrast was not turned on in any of the picture modes. After reviewing the product they claim active contrast seemed to fix the elevated blacks in all modes (and especially in filmmaker mode) with no perceivable drawback. I agree with this finding in my personal experience with the unit. They also note that while Mark himself had ranked the Samsung LSP9T higher than the Hisense in the shootout, after reviewing the L9G and discovering active contrast he believes the L9G edges out the Samsung with some of its own faults. 

There is also a large subjective element to this conversation. Projection has a very matte look, in addition to the unique size offering. You definitely can't expect OLED blacks. But in my opinion, the image is no worse than OLED, just different. Others may disagree.


----------



## CabbageMan

theavguy4 said:


> Just my two cents here, I think the blacks are much more acceptable than people often say in many forums. Earlier in this and other threads there was a lot of trashing the L9G because of the perceived elevated blacks but that seemed largely before people discovered the active contrast feature. No better example of this than in the Projectorcentral review. They admitted that in the Value Electronics Shootout (where Rob the projector central editor was the MC and Mark, who later wrote their review of the L9G, was a judge) not only were the projectors not calibrated, but active contrast was not turned on in any of the picture modes. After reviewing the product they claim active contrast seemed to fix the elevated blacks in all modes (and especially in filmmaker mode) with no perceivable drawback. I agree with this finding in my personal experience with the unit. They also note that while Mark himself had ranked the Samsung LSP9T higher than the Hisense in the shootout, after reviewing the L9G and discovering active contrast he believes the L9G edges out the Samsung with some of its own faults.
> 
> There is also a large subjective element to this conversation. Projection has a very matte look, in addition to the unique size offering. You definitely can't expect OLED blacks. But in my opinion, the image is no worse than OLED, just different. Others may disagree.


Thanks for the response. Yeah I saw that setting in a Chris Majestic video and noticed on the shootout that they were turning it off while they were messing with the settings. I asked a question about it but they never responded, didn’t know they admitted to the L9G winning even though they nerfed it lol. That honestly makes me a lot more comfortable with going with the L9G. I also really just don’t want to deal with the screen hassle as I obviously don’t have one since this will be my first projector. Definitely not expecting blacks to be OLED quality, just want to make sure it’s not as bad as people are saying(had a hunch it wouldn’t be).


----------



## Eddiscus1

CabbageMan said:


> how do you like the L9G? I see horror stories about the black levels which scare me but the added brightness would be nice for watching sports with some lights on. How do you feel about the black levels, especially coming from OLED? My only TV is a vizio e series from 2017 so honestly the L9Gs blacks probably won’t be any worse than what’s on that.


I like the L9 but am interested to see the reviews and meter readings on the black level between the L9 and the PX1Pro. If the difference is significant i may upgrade. Otherwise I will wait on the next significant improvement. Just be mindful when coming from an emissive display to a projector which is a reflective screen. You will never have pure blacks. Even with ALR screens they will not reject 100% of the ambient light. Have not seen the Hisense Daylight screen which has a higher gain and more light rejection then the cinema screen. Another benefit to a projector screen is no glare or reflections like you can get with an emissive display.
I do have the theater day mode set with a higher Laser Luminance level then the theater night mode and brightness and contrast adjusted accordingly to each mode. So with ambient light in the room it still has an acceptable picture with most content.
I dont know how much darker they can go with the current Tri-laser system but a little bit lower would help the Theater night black level in overall dark scenes. In mixed content scenes the projector gets bright enough to cause your eye to see the blacks as black without sacrificing black level detail.
Ultimately a screen with top and bottom masking would help content that has top and bottom bars like 2.35:1 format vs 16:9 format.
Just be mindful that the L9 comes in two fixed focus configurations 100” and 120”. They need to be used with their respective screen size. The PX1-Pro has a variable focus from 90” to 130” which gives you more screen size options.

I also think the PX1-Pro fits a consumer base that already has a screen or wants a UST projector that they can project on to an existing wall (hopefully a white one or neutral grey). But any projector really performs better with the appropriate screen for the environment it is being used in.


----------



## Eddiscus1

theavguy4 said:


> Just my two cents here, I think the blacks are much more acceptable than people often say in many forums. Earlier in this and other threads there was a lot of trashing the L9G because of the perceived elevated blacks but that seemed largely before people discovered the active contrast feature. No better example of this than in the Projectorcentral review. They admitted that in the Value Electronics Shootout (where Rob the projector central editor was the MC and Mark, who later wrote their review of the L9G, was a judge) not only were the projectors not calibrated, but active contrast was not turned on in any of the picture modes. After reviewing the product they claim active contrast seemed to fix the elevated blacks in all modes (and especially in filmmaker mode) with no perceivable drawback. I agree with this finding in my personal experience with the unit. They also note that while Mark himself had ranked the Samsung LSP9T higher than the Hisense in the shootout, after reviewing the L9G and discovering active contrast he believes the L9G edges out the Samsung with some of its own faults.
> 
> There is also a large subjective element to this conversation. Projection has a very matte look, in addition to the unique size offering. You definitely can't expect OLED blacks. But in my opinion, the image is no worse than OLED, just different. Others may disagree.


I agree. With mine turned on during normal TV content. When a show cuts to a commercial the screen goes pitch black. It must turn of the Laser light but it comes back so quick once the commercial or show restarts you don't question its benefit. Now if they could just throttle the lower end some more during active content it would be killer.

Just to add I did some switching on the active contrast during a scene in the FBI Series. Observation seems Active Contrast on low does lower the black ever so slightly, Mid and High then seem to modulate the mid and high brightness content of the scene. I will try again with some test patterns to see if there is any clipping. But fom observation I would say it probably clips 1 bar on the low end. Did not perceive anything on the high end but will know better with a pattern.


----------



## ajamils

Can you guys post your Theater Night setting? I've mostly kept it default except for Active Contrast to low.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> @Cdmiller86
> Do you think that you'll be making the screens that you bundle with other projectors available for the PX1? I don't recall seeing this asked anywhere? I was also looking for the measurements for distance to the screen for various sizes and how high above the stand a screen would be for the various sizes? is there a chart posted somewhere? thanks for any feedback..


No immediate plans to sell standalone screens. The bundled screen underpins the entire value proposition of our Laser TV lineup - nice UST with a nice screen to get that TV-like use case. PX1-PRO is our answer to people that want a projector but don’t want our bundled screen.

As for measurements, the horizontal measurement from the wall is on the spec sheet. The vertical rise above the PJ to the bottom of the screen is missing because, oddly enough, that wasn’t included in the engineering documentation.

I’m getting some of my own measurements and can post here. I can offer a bounty to anyone that can get the vertical measurements off of your PX1-PRO for the various projection sizes. I’ll work with Brian G. at ProjectorScreen.com to get you something nice as a reward.


----------



## Aztar35

divertiti said:


> Thanks for sharing that perspective from your experience. Can you elaborate a bit on how Epson LS 500 fits in and compares to the rest of the line-up, and ultimately how it fairs in comparison to the PX1-Pro?


I have to correct that the Optomas that I saw were the Cinemax and the P2. 

Going from memory, the Epson LS500 put up a bright, clean image. 

How does it fair against the PX1-Pro? I didn't see them side-by-side, but again, from memory, I prefer the PX1-Pro. It has a certain appeal to its images, including a very uniform, solid image with excellent detail and intra-scene contrast. While its low APL contrast is relatively weak compared to the standard throw projectors I have, its intra-scene contrast, as you move up in average display luminance, is very strong.


----------



## normang

Cdmiller86 said:


> No immediate plans to sell standalone screens. The bundled screen underpins the entire value proposition of our Laser TV lineup - nice UST with a nice screen to get that TV-like use case. PX1-PRO is our answer to people that want a projector but don’t want our bundled screen.
> 
> As for measurements, the horizontal measurement from the wall is on the spec sheet. The vertical rise above the PJ to the bottom of the screen is missing because, oddly enough, that wasn’t included in the engineering documentation.
> 
> I’m getting some of my own measurements and can post here. I can offer a bounty to anyone that can get the vertical measurements off of your PX1-PRO for the various projection sizes. I’ll work with Brian G. at ProjectorScreen.com to get you something nice as a reward.


Thanks for that feedback, appreciate it... I'll check the spec sheet as I must have glanced over the horizontal measurements. though the vertical measurement seems more important, is one's screen going to hit the ceiling from one's favorite stand? Hopefully someone can note some measurements .... thanks again...


----------



## Aztar35

theavguy4 said:


> They admitted that in the Value Electronics Shootout (where Rob the projector central editor was the MC and Mark, who later wrote their review of the L9G, was a judge) not only were the projectors not calibrated, but active contrast was not turned on in any of the picture modes. After reviewing the product they claim *active contrast seemed to fix the elevated blacks in all modes* (and especially in filmmaker mode) with no perceivable drawback. .


I'm glad you used the word seemed. I did not attend that show, so I don't know what they did exactly. But I would point out that on my observation of the unit here, Active Contrast (AC) did not lower black levels. Setting the feature to low, medium, or high impacted gamma by extracting highlights. Perhaps Chris aka Cdmiller86 can confirm with the Hisense engineers, but AC appears to be an algorithm that manipulates gamma to make whites whiter and not a dynamic laser dimming function.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Can you guys post your Theater Night setting? I've mostly kept it default except for Active Contrast to low.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Theater Night is best for a dark room setting. Setting Laser Luminance to 10, turn on the Laser Light Shift function and set it to minus 2. All noise reduction settings to low, Contrast to 49, Brightness to 50, color to 52, AC to High. Gamma 2.2. Try setting your color setting for HDR content to DCI-P3 and report back.

Setting the laser to 10 and laser light shift down to -2 will dim the lasers to -2 for those dark scenes. I'm using a .8 gain screen so if your gain is lower, this may be too dim for you. Let me know how it looks.

I compared it with the VAVA Chroma, but we couldn't get the Chroma to display HDR. I don't know if it was a cable issue or what. But with the PX1-Pro displaying HDR and against the Chroma fed HDR but outputting SDR, if that makes sense, the Pro had the better low APL black levels to the eye. But take that with a grain of salt as it wasn't measured and the Chroma was hampered by the issue I mentioned.


EDIT: I just realized you have the L9G. Anyway, you can still try those.


----------



## ajamils

Aztar35 said:


> Theater Night is best for a dark room setting. Setting Laser Luminance to 10, turn on the Laser Light Shift function and set it to minus 2. All noise reduction settings to low, Contrast to 49, Brightness to 50, color to 52, AC to High. Gamma 2.2. Try setting your color setting for HDR content to DCI-P3 and report back.
> 
> Setting the laser to 10 and laser light shift down to -2 will dim the lasers to -2 for those dark scenes. I'm using a .8 gain screen so if your gain is lower, this may be too dim for you. Let me know how it looks.
> 
> I compared it with the VAVA Chroma, but we couldn't get the Chroma to display HDR. I don't know if it was a cable issue or what. But with the PX1-Pro displaying HDR and against the Chroma fed HDR but outputting SDR, if that makes sense, the Pro had the better low APL black levels to the eye. But take that with a grain of salt as it wasn't measured and the Chroma was hampered by the issue I mentioned.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just realized you have the L9G. Anyway, you can still try those.


That's weird. I don't even see Theater Dark anymore. I think it only shows up for different content/input. Also, Gamma setting is grayed out..

Here I have Panasonic UB420 connected and playing Fury 4k.

Lastly, since i am using the bundled screen with L9, should I select "Wide Angle ALR screen" (default) or High Gain?























Edit: Something weird I just noticed. Same 4k Blu-ray just a different scene and now "Theater Night" is available with more options that can be changed.

DCI-P3 mutes the color to almost B&W. Auto or BT.2020 seem to produce better pictures.

Also, at default settings I'm finding "Filmmaker mode" to be the best after changing laser luminance, AC and Noise reduction settings.
Though for some reason picture looks less sharp.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ajamils said:


> That's weird. I don't even see Theater Dark anymore. I think it only shows up for different content/input. Also, Gamma setting is grayed out..
> 
> Here I have Panasonic UB420 connected and playing Fury 4k.
> 
> Lastly, since i am using the bundled screen with L9, should I select "Wide Angle ALR screen" (default) or High Gain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Something weird I just noticed. Same 4k Blu-ray just a different scene and now "Theater Night" is available with more options that can be changed.
> 
> DCI-P3 mutes the color to almost B&W. Auto or BT.2020 seem to produce better pictures.
> 
> Also, at default settings I'm finding "Filmmaker mode" to be the best after changing laser luminance, AC and Noise reduction settings.
> Though for some reason picture looks less sharp.


If you have the soft "cinema screen" you should keep it at Wide Angle ALR screen.

You definitely shouldn't change the color space to DCI-P3. It should be left on Auto so that it automatically switches for SDR and HDR content. 

HDR movies use BT.2020, which displays a wider color gamut than DCI-P3 (that's why it looks muted, you're taking away some of the color). BT.2020 is one of this projector's strengths. It can display 100% of BT.2020. No TV can even do that.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> That's weird. I don't even see Theater Dark anymore. I think it only shows up for different content/input. Also, Gamma setting is grayed out..
> 
> Here I have Panasonic UB420 connected and playing Fury 4k.
> 
> Lastly, since i am using the bundled screen with L9, should I select "Wide Angle ALR screen" (default) or High Gain?
> 
> Edit: Something weird I just noticed. Same 4k Blu-ray just a different scene and now "Theater Night" is available with more options that can be changed.
> 
> DCI-P3 mutes the color to almost B&W. Auto or BT.2020 seem to produce better pictures.
> 
> Also, at default settings I'm finding "Filmmaker mode" to be the best after changing laser luminance, AC and Noise reduction settings.
> Though for some reason picture looks less sharp.


Try a UHD HDR Disc and see if Theater Night comes back. And the reason the color looks washed out is because the source you are using is mismatched to P3. Press info on your UB420 and make sure HDR BT2020 is going in and HDR BT2020 is going out. Forcing P3 on the Pro, the color looked the same or more saturated but not washed out. They looked washed out when feeding a rec709 source (narrower color space).

Once it's sorted out, you can then change it back to auto later, but I still would like you to try the DCI-P3 setting but with an HDR disc, and let us know how it looks. 



BatmanNewsChris said:


> If you have the soft "cinema screen" you should keep it at Wide Angle ALR screen.
> 
> You definitely shouldn't change the color space to DCI-P3. *It should be left on Auto so that it automatically switches for SDR and HDR content.*
> 
> HDR movies use BT.2020, which displays a wider color gamut than DCI-P3 (that's why it looks muted, you're taking away some of the color). BT.2020 is one of this projector's strengths. It can display 100% of BT.2020. No TV can even do that.


Yes, so my thinking is if his player is outputting correctly, of course he can later set it to auto. But in his previous posts, ajamils was talking about having everything in the default settings, except for AC. We want to make sure his player is sending HDR. That's why I wanted to hear back. By forcing P3 on the unit I have, the color looks the same or gets more saturated not less when receiving an HDR signal.

HDR movies use the BT2020 color space but that's the container. There's somewhat of a scarcity of content that extends beyond DCI-P3 let alone into full Rec/BT2020. Content harbored in the BT2020 container is graded mostly up to DCI-P3.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Also, at default settings I'm finding "Filmmaker mode" to be the best after changing laser luminance, AC and Noise reduction settings.
> Though for some reason picture looks less sharp.


Filmmaker mode defaults the sharpness to 0. But you can re-engage it. I know in standard mode it defaults to 25, but I set mine to 7.

And now that I know what type of disc player you have, I would leave all sharpness settings on that at zero but turn on the HDR optimizer for some content to compare. 

If everything seems to be in order then as @BatmanNewsChris suggested, set your L9G to match your screen.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Aztar35 said:


> HDR movies use the BT2020 color space but that's the container. There's somewhat of a scarcity of content that extends beyond DCI-P3 let alone into full Rec/BT2020. Content harbored in the BT2020 container is graded mostly up to DCI-P3.


That's true, but I saw the same results as him when I was playing with my L9G before I sent it back. Forcing DCI-P3 makes HDR content look washed out. It makes it look more like SDR. Setting it to "Auto" (which automatically sets it to BT.2020 when HDR content is played), makes everything looks like it should.


----------



## Aztar35

BatmanNewsChris said:


> That's true, but I saw the same results as him when I was playing with my L9G before I sent it back. Forcing DCI-P3 makes HDR content look washed out. It makes it look more like SDR. Setting it to "Auto" (which automatically sets it to BT.2020 when HDR content is played), makes everything looks like it should.


Interesting. It was doing the opposite on the PX1-Pro I have, except auto looked correct too. Well, now that we know he has the 420, he can just press the info button and see what the headers read in terms of signal in and signal out. Thanks for the info on this.


----------



## ProjectionHead

lattiboy said:


> It is a rebranded Elite Screens CLR Starbright. Sells for $1500-1800 online. I kept mine when I sold the L5F and think I made out like a bandit


First generation was rebranded CLR, I believe they changed sources.
That being said, I believe Elite did also as their is a lot of inconsistency with their products with the various shipments they import.


----------



## ravshine

Will the PX1 be sold through Best Buy at some point? I'm really interested in it, but we don't have many independent home theater resellers in the Atlanta area, and I've never bought a projector without seeing it in person.


----------



## ajamils

ravshine said:


> Will the PX1 be sold through Best Buy at some point? I'm really interested in it, but we don't have many independent home theater resellers in the Atlanta area, and I've never bought a projector without seeing it in person.


Not sure whether it will be or not but when it comes to projectors I highly recommend reaching out to @ProjectionHead (Brian) as he will be able to better guide you than any Bestbuy employee.

Also, since Brian has direct contact with Hisense he will be able to better assist you in case of any issue.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskthecat

ajamils said:


> Lastly, since i am using the bundled screen with L9, should I select "Wide Angle ALR screen" (default) or High Gain?


Might want to double-check you don't have the screen installed upside down. Looks like a lot of light bouncing off that thing in your image.


----------



## ajamils

whiskthecat said:


> Might want to double-check you don't have the screen installed upside down. Looks like a lot of light bouncing off that thing in your image.


Nope, it is mounted correctly.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravshine

ajamils said:


> Not sure whether it will be or not but when it comes to projectors I highly recommend reaching out to @ProjectionHead (Brian) as he will be able to better guide you than any Bestbuy employee.
> 
> Also, since Brian has direct contact with Hisense he will be able to better assist you in case of any issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I will probably purchase from Brian, but I won't buy AV equipment without seeing/hearing it in person. Atlanta just doesn't have many dealers.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

ajamils said:


> That's weird. I don't even see Theater Dark anymore. I think it only shows up for different content/input. Also, Gamma setting is grayed out..
> 
> Here I have Panasonic UB420 connected and playing Fury 4k.
> 
> Lastly, since i am using the bundled screen with L9, should I select "Wide Angle ALR screen" (default) or High Gain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Something weird I just noticed. Same 4k Blu-ray just a different scene and now "Theater Night" is available with more options that can be changed.
> 
> DCI-P3 mutes the color to almost B&W. Auto or BT.2020 seem to produce better pictures.
> 
> Also, at default settings I'm finding "Filmmaker mode" to be the best after changing laser luminance, AC and Noise reduction settings.
> Though for some reason picture looks less sharp.


I can share with you my settings. I'm extremely far for knowing if I'm doing things correctly, but I have the same setup as you (100" L9G paired with a Pana 420 and an Apple TV 4K) and after being playing with the Spears & Munsil UHD HDR benchmark I found a happy place with the content displayed by the Pana 420 (I'm still struggling with some content in the Apple TV, specially with Disney+). I'm at work but I will update this message later today with my settings.

Just to clarify some things, the Theater Day and Night are only available with SDR Content, thats why when you are playing Fury 4K you will only see the HDR modes. For both SDR and HDR I use "Filmmaker mode" and also I tweak a couple things on the Pana (which I love just because it allows it) and for my eyes the black levels are decent (as expected on a projector) and the bright scenes are lovely. I also use the Pana for Netflix, just because it also allows me to tweak the picture without moving the L9G settings, for other streaming content I use the Apple TV.

Which other 4K physical movies do you own? So we can compare how it looks like in my unit (I know pictures will never be the best reference, but its something) vs yours (I don't have Fury 4K lol). Cheers.


----------



## LouM5

Hi All,
I am also interested in the PX! solely for a dedicated HT.
David S at projector creens suggested this AT screen UST WSUST110HGM70EZMX from stewart.
Any of you have experience using an AT screen with this or any other UST screen.
Thanks for any help.
Lou


----------



## Alan C.

Hi All,

I have a question here. For most UST projectors, they have build in sound systems, good or so so. Is there anyway it can pair with a subwoofer without another sound system, like a soundbar or receiver? Thanks.


----------



## ajamils

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> I can share with you my settings. I'm extremely far for knowing if I'm doing things correctly, but I have the same setup as you (100" L9G paired with a Pana 420 and an Apple TV 4K) and after being playing with the Spears & Munsil UHD HDR benchmark I found a happy place with the content displayed by the Pana 420 (I'm still struggling with some content in the Apple TV, specially with Disney+). I'm at work but I will update this message later today with my settings.
> 
> Just to clarify some things, the Theater Day and Night are only available with SDR Content, thats why when you are playing Fury 4K you will only see the HDR modes. For both SDR and HDR I use "Filmmaker mode" and also I tweak a couple things on the Pana (which I love just because it allows it) and for my eyes the black levels are decent (as expected on a projector) and the bright scenes are lovely. I also use the Pana for Netflix, just because it also allows me to tweak the picture without moving the L9G settings, for other streaming content I use the Apple TV.
> 
> Which other 4K physical movies do you own? So we can compare how it looks like in my unit (I know pictures will never be the best reference, but its something) vs yours (I don't have Fury 4K lol). Cheers.


Please share the settings. I would love to try them out.

I also have the following 4k Blu-rays

Patriot
Bad Boys I, II, III
Saving Private Ryan
Top Gun
Hacksaw Ridge
Bohemian Rhapsody
1917
Black Hawk Down (you see the trend here )
The Revenant
Casino
John Wick 1, 2 and 3
300

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

ajamils said:


> Please share the settings. I would love to try them out.
> 
> I also have the following 4k Blu-rays
> 
> Patriot
> Bad Boys I, II, III
> Saving Private Ryan
> Top Gun
> Hacksaw Ridge
> Bohemian Rhapsody
> 1917
> Black Hawk Down (you see the trend here )
> The Revenant
> Casino
> John Wick 1, 2 and 3
> 300
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Hahaha got your trend. I think we can do good tests with John Wick movies for dark scenes (or Revenant) and Bad Boys 3 for bright. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## normang

ravshine said:


> I will probably purchase from Brian, but I won't buy AV equipment without seeing/hearing it in person. Atlanta just doesn't have many dealers.


Chances are your going to be waiting a long time if your interested in this projector. As you noted, there are not many dealers in your area that display projectors and even if one does, they may have a couple models at most and in many cases, they are not running. 

Most people are still buying TV's. If you walked into your BB this Christmas, you probably saw slews of boxed TV models all over the floors and aisles and perhaps somewhere near customer pickup racks of purchased TVs waiting for the customer that bought it online.

Also, most of the projectors BB carries or shows are still long throw models for the most part. So if you want a PX1 and a screen and you're willing to invest the cash for it and a screen, chances are you're going to be doing it sight unseen and like most, will be pleased with what they see when you get it setup.. so far the few that have them think they are really good. However if your hard to please, just make sure of the return policy before you buy, see what it might cost you to return it.. if anything.


----------



## normang

Alan C. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question here. For most UST projectors, they have build in sound systems, good or so so. Is there anyway it can pair with a subwoofer without another sound system, like a soundbar or receiver? Thanks.


you can use HDMI EARC to connect to other sound systems.


----------



## ravshine

normang said:


> Chances are your going to be waiting a long time if your interested in this projector. As you noted, there are not many dealers in your area that display projectors and even if one does, they may have a couple models at most and in many cases, they are not running.
> 
> Most people are still buying TV's. If you walked into your BB this Christmas, you probably saw slews of boxed TV models all over the floors and aisles and perhaps somewhere near customer pickup racks of purchased TVs waiting for the customer that bought it online.
> 
> Also, most of the projectors BB carries or shows are still long throw models for the most part. So if you want a PX1 and a screen and you're willing to invest the cash for it and a screen, chances are you're going to be doing it sight unseen and like most, will be pleased with what they see when you get it setup.. so far the few that have them think they are really good. However if your hard to please, just make sure of the return policy before you buy, see what it might cost you to return it.. if anything.


I'm coming from a 10+ year old Epson 8500UB, so most new PJs would be an upgrade. I've been looking at the JVC NZ7, but would rather not spend that much money. Problem is I bought a 77" Sony A9G OLED last year that sits on the wall to the left of the 8500UB and that has become my new benchmark for PQ, so I would like to get as close to perfect as I can for under $10k. OLED will spoil you.


----------



## Aztar35

ravshine said:


> I'm coming from a 10+ year old Epson 8500UB, so most new PJs would be an upgrade. * I've been looking at the JVC NZ7, but would rather not spend that much money. Problem is I bought a 77" Sony A9G OLED *last year that sits on the wall to the left of the 8500UB and that has become my new benchmark for PQ, so I would like to get as close to perfect as I can for under $10k. OLED will spoil you.


I understand there is a big difference in MSRP between this Hisense and the JVC NZ7 but unfortunately, I don't think any projector under $300,000 will produce black levels like those produced by your OLED TV.

I have a JVC NX5, and that should have nearly identical contrast performance to the NZ7. I also have the Hisense PX1-Pro here courtesy of Brian G. aka @ProjectionHead and Projectorscreen.com. Extrapolating from the NX5, I will tell you the NZ7 will have noticeably better black levels and low light scene contrast than the PX1-Pro. The NZ7 also uses a native 4K chipset. It also has a quite good built-in tone mapping solution for HDR if you don't use an external medium like Lumagen.

The Hisense PX1-Pro's strengths include its being tri-laser for native wide color. It has excellent intra-scene contrast and can be used with a dedicated screen to bring those blacks down. I found that the PX1-Pro's solidity and sharpness are more akin to an emissive display's/flat panel's, not unlike your OLED's, with future-proofed wider color all the way over 100% of BT2020. And it's thousands cheaper than the NZ7.


----------



## normang

ravshine said:


> I'm coming from a 10+ year old Epson 8500UB, so most new PJs would be an upgrade. I've been looking at the JVC NZ7, but would rather not spend that much money. Problem is I bought a 77" Sony A9G OLED last year that sits on the wall to the left of the 8500UB and that has become my new benchmark for PQ, so I would like to get as close to perfect as I can for under $10k. OLED will spoil you.


As Astar35 noted, you are not going to get OLED performance from any projector. Course the one you noted, is probably a great long throw thats almost 3 times the cost of the PX-1, and I am not sure where you would go to "see" one of those either... 

So your going to have to decide, do you want to stare at a 77" OLED with cool blacks, or a 90-130" screen with nice or OK blacks, and depending on what screen size you have, assuming it would work with a short throw, you would probably need to upgrade that as well.. Though even with a screen, you're still going to be less than that JVC, which also may need a new screen to be optimal.


----------



## ajamils

normang said:


> So your going to have to decide, do you want to stare at a 77" OLED with cool blacks, or a 90-130" screen with nice or OK blacks, and depending on what screen size you have, assuming it would work with a short throw, you would probably need to upgrade that as well.. Though even with a screen, you're still going to be less than that JVC, which also may need a new screen to be optimal.


Very well said. I might be in minority but other than having amazing blacks, I don't get the infatuation with OLEDs. I recently bought LG C1 and this is my first new TV in many years. No doubt it has great picture and amazing blacks but at the end of the day other than playing PS5, it does not get used at all.
Despite its many flaws (compared to OLED), I prefer watching movies/TV shows on projector by a big margin. There is just something more satisfying about watching content on 120" screen that cannot be replicated by TV.

Also, UST projector have become more convenient due to their instant status. It's just like tuning on a TV. That wasn't the case with my previous JVC abs because of that it was used a lot less.


----------



## Aztar35

ajamils said:


> Very well said. I might be in minority but other than having amazing blacks, I don't get the infatuation with OLEDs. I recently bought LG C1 and this is my first new TV in many years. No doubt it has great picture and amazing blacks but at the end of the day other than playing PS5, it does not get used at all.
> Despite its many flaws (compared to OLED), I prefer watching movies/TV shows on projector by a big margin. There is just something more satisfying about watching content on 120" screen that cannot be replicated by TV.
> 
> Also, UST projector have become more convenient due to their instant status. It's just like tuning on a TV. That wasn't the case with my previous JVC abs because of that it was used a lot less.


Were you able to get your settings to where you liked them?


----------



## ajamils

Aztar35 said:


> Were you able to get your settings to where you liked them?


Not yet. Still playing with them but for the most part they look decent.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Mathews

normang said:


> As Astar35 noted, *you are not going to get OLED performance from almost any projector. * Course the one you noted, is probably a great long throw thats almost 3 times the cost of the PX-1, and I am not sure where you would go to "see" one of those either...
> 
> So your going to have to decide, do you want to stare at a 77" OLED with cool blacks, or a 90-130" screen with* nice or OK blacks*, and depending on what screen size you have, assuming it would work with a short throw, you would probably need to upgrade that as well.. Though even with a screen, you're still going to be less than that JVC, which also may need a new screen to be optimal.


added "_almost_"

@Aztar35 likely mentioned $300,000 for a (20,000,000:1) reason, the Christie Eclipse. Agree not the same as OLED, but don't think I would be able to tell the difference performance wise.


*True HDR projector –* Christie Eclipse processes and reproduces true HDR imagery on-screen, at both high and low brightness levels and true 4K resolution, achieving an unparalleled contrast ratio of up to 20,000,000:1. The result is stunning imagery, with incredible detail in the extreme black and white ranges.
*Rec. 2100 –* Approaches the full Rec. 2020 / Rec. 2100 color space producing highly saturated color for ultra-realistic immersive experiences. What’s more, Eclipse exceeds Rec. 2100’s minimum 200,000:1 contrast ratio specification by 100x!
*Makes ‘video black’ a thing of the past –* Displays true blacks without any residual light, which increases image quality and significantly reduces system complexity, eliminating the need for black-level blending adjustments and masking in multi-projector arrays.

Agree its not a practical solution for almost everyone (including me lol) but it is a pretty darn cool projector.

edit: I would put my JVC RS3000 in your "nice" blacks category, but noticeably different from OLED and with less gamut coverage than the Hisense as Aztar35 notes.


----------



## Bytehoven

Aztar35 said:


> I understand there is a big difference in MSRP between this Hisense and the JVC NZ7 but unfortunately, I don't think any projector under $300,000 will produce black levels like those produced by your OLED TV.
> 
> I have a JVC NX5, and that should have nearly identical contrast performance to the NZ7. I also have the Hisense PX1-Pro here courtesy of Brian G. aka @ProjectionHead and Projectorscreen.com. Extrapolating from the NX5, I will tell you the NZ7 will have noticeably better black levels and low light scene contrast than the PX1-Pro. The NZ7 also uses a native 4K chipset. It also has a quite good built-in tone mapping solution for HDR if you don't use an external medium like Lumagen.
> 
> The Hisense PX1-Pro's strengths include its being tri-laser for native wide color. It has excellent intra-scene contrast and can be used with a dedicated screen to bring those blacks down. I found that the PX1-Pro's solidity and sharpness are more akin to an emissive display's/flat panel's, not unlike your OLED's, with future-proofed wider color all the way over 100% of BT2020. And it's thousands cheaper than the NZ7.


Hi aziz...

I'm trying to keep an open mind and would consider a reasonable compromise in contrast performance IF the projector does many or most other things very well. Especially if pricing of such an alternative, is closer to the ground rather than out of reach, rocketing into the stratosphere. 

A reasonable price on a projector solution, would allow me to have both a larger oled panel and a projection screen. Then I could easily choose between the two alternatives. 

That feels like better solution than putting all of my $$$ eggs in one basket.


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> Hi aziz...
> 
> I'm trying to keep an open mind and would consider a reasonable compromise in contrast performance IF the projector does many or most other things very well. Especially if pricing of such an alternative, is closer to the ground rather than out of reach, rocketing into the stratosphere.
> 
> A reasonable price on a projector solution, would allow me to have both a larger oled panel and a projection screen. Then I could easily choose between the two alternatives.
> 
> That feels like better solution than putting all of my $$$ eggs in one basket.


Hi, R.J. When you know I have the PX1-Pro here, there has to be at least something special about it. The big reason is its solidity and clarity of images, and the future proofing with those bright native wide colors is the icing on the cake. I can see why its predecessor won the projector shootout. And I like this one even better. You are welcome to come by and see it. Both my single chip laser UHZ65 and JVC NX5 looked blurry next to it. I'm not kidding.

Actually, its native contrast looks better than my UHZ65 even though the measurements were different, but the UHZ65 passes it with dynamic that hits 20,000:1 on my measurement anyway.


----------



## Bytehoven

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, R.J. When you know I have the PX1-Pro here, there has to be at least something special about it. The big reason is its solidity and clarity of images, and the future proofing with those bright native wide colors is the icing on the cake. I can see why its predecessor won the projector shootout. And I like this one even better. You are welcome to come by and see it. Both my single chip laser UHZ65 and JVC NX5 looked blurry next to it. I'm not kidding.


I'm so ready to check out this beast once the DV upgrade pops.


----------



## divertiti

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, R.J. When you know I have the PX1-Pro here, there has to be at least something special about it. The big reason is its solidity and clarity of images, and the future proofing with those bright native wide colors is the icing on the cake. I can see why its predecessor won the projector shootout. And I like this one even better. You are welcome to come by and see it. Both my single chip laser UHZ65 and JVC NX5 looked blurry next to it. I'm not kidding.
> 
> Actually, its native contrast looks better than my UHZ65 even though the measurements were different, but the UHZ65 passes it with dynamic that hits 20,000:1 on my measurement anyway.


Thanks for sharing all your impressions and the comparison vs. LS 500. Would you the PX1-Pro is about the best UST out there right now with a semi acceptable input lag? I know there are others like LG that have their strong points, but their input lag is 50ms and above so not tenable for mixed movie game usage.


----------



## Aztar35

divertiti said:


> Thanks for sharing all your impressions and the comparison vs. LS 500. Would you the PX1-Pro is about the best UST out there right now with a semi acceptable input lag? I know there are others like LG that have their strong points, but their input lag is 50ms and above so not tenable for mixed movie game usage.



I didn't test out latency, unfortunately. 

As far as whether it's the best UST, I can only say I prefer it to the USTs I've actually seen. And there have been some I haven't seen. For example, there are reports of the Chinese USTs and I haven't seen those projectors in person. Those reports suggest that they tend to have better black levels and on/off contrast. I don't know if they have the same clarity and other attributes the PX1-Pro has, but those reports are something to keep in mind.


----------



## ravshine

normang said:


> As Astar35 noted, you are not going to get OLED performance from any projector. Course the one you noted, is probably a great long throw thats almost 3 times the cost of the PX-1, and I am not sure where you would go to "see" one of those either...
> 
> So your going to have to decide, do you want to stare at a 77" OLED with cool blacks, or a 90-130" screen with nice or OK blacks, and depending on what screen size you have, assuming it would work with a short throw, you would probably need to upgrade that as well.. Though even with a screen, you're still going to be less than that JVC, which also may need a new screen to be optimal.


Thanks for the response Normanq


Aztar35 said:


> Were you able to get your settings to where you liked them?


Thanks for the great feedback Normang and Ajamils. Tough decision. My ideal setup would be to hang a second large OLED on the screen wall, and have a new motorized screen to drop down in front of it with a new PJ. I watch a lot of sports and tend to flip channels to watch multiple games at the same time, so a multi-TV setup (add 1x77" or 2x42" TVs above the OLED - Total 3 or 4) with a traditional PJ for movies, and big events is what I'm shooting for. I want to explore USTs as an option due to the cost of my total "ideal" setup. Here is my current setup:


----------



## Aztar35

ravshine said:


> Thanks for the response Normanq
> 
> Thanks for the great feedback Normang and Ajamils. Tough decision. My ideal setup would be to hang a second large OLED on the screen wall, and have a new motorized screen to drop down in front of it with a new PJ. I watch a lot of sports and tend to flip channels to watch multiple games at the same time, so a multi-TV setup (add 1x77" or 2x42" TVs above the OLED - Total 3 or 4) with a traditional PJ for movies, and big events is what I'm shooting for. I want to explore USTs as an option due to the cost of my total "ideal" setup. Here is my current setup:
> 
> View attachment 3223522



Hi. That's a nice space. But I don't know if you meant for me to respond because you quoted my post but then referenced Ajamils.


----------



## ravshine

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, R.J. When you know I have the PX1-Pro here, there has to be at least something special about it. The big reason is its solidity and clarity of images, and the future proofing with those bright native wide colors is the icing on the cake. I can see why its predecessor won the projector shootout. And I like this one even better. You are welcome to come by and see it. Both my single chip laser UHZ65 and JVC NX5 looked blurry next to it. I'm not kidding.
> 
> Actually, its native contrast looks better than my UHZ65 even though the measurements were different, but the UHZ65 passes it with dynamic that hits 20,000:1 on my measurement anyway.


Interesting, sharpness is important to me and I could deal with less black levels. It will be interesting to see reviews over the next few weeks. I have time to decide since my goal is to have everything in place before football starts this fall.


----------



## ravshine

Aztar35 said:


> Hi. That's a nice space. But I don't know if you meant for me to respond because you quoted my post but then referenced Ajamils.


It was for both of you, but I would like everyone's opinion. I've been off/on the forum since 2003 (under Vshine), and there isn't a better place than this to get advice.


----------



## Aztar35

ravshine said:


> Interesting, sharpness is important to me and *I could deal with less black levels.* It will be interesting to see reviews over the next few weeks. *I have time to decide since my goal is to have everything in place before football starts this fall.*



Actually, compared to the other USTs I've seen, the black levels are good in that context.

But if you need more brightness, perhaps consider the Hisense L9G.


----------



## normang

ravshine said:


> Thanks for the response Normanq
> 
> Thanks for the great feedback Normang and Ajamils. Tough decision. My ideal setup would be to hang a second large OLED on the screen wall, and have a new motorized screen to drop down in front of it with a new PJ. I watch a lot of sports and tend to flip channels to watch multiple games at the same time, so a multi-TV setup (add 1x77" or 2x42" TVs above the OLED - Total 3 or 4) with a traditional PJ for movies, and big events is what I'm shooting for. I want to explore USTs as an option due to the cost of my total "ideal" setup. Here is my current setup:


Thanks, You have an interesting space... The only thing I can think of in regards to using a drop down screen is how UST alignment might impacted unless it drops down very accurately each time it would be used, whereas a fixed frame is there permanently. I know some people have bought these vivid storms, which is not drop down, and they reportedly look good. I of course have no idea how stable they are over the long run as they move up and down.


----------



## ravshine

normang said:


> Thanks, You have an interesting space... The only thing I can think of in regards to using a drop down screen is how UST alignment might impacted unless it drops down very accurately each time it would be used, whereas a fixed frame is there permanently. I know some people have bought these vivid storms, which is not drop down, and they reportedly look good. I of course have no idea how stable they are over the long run as they move up and down.


Interesting as in good, or just interesting... I've been through 25 years of reconfiguring the room all the way back to rear projection TVs, and adaptation to technology over time to hopefully a media room/theater. The only negative I've seen for the drop down and UST are wrinkles in the screen will be exaggerated due to the angle of projection so I would need a high quality tensioned screen. I looked at the Vivid Storm but I wonder about stability.


----------



## driege

ravshine said:


> My ideal setup would be to hang a second large OLED on the screen wall, and have a new motorized screen to drop down in front of it with a new PJ. I watch a lot of sports and tend to flip channels to watch multiple games at the same time, so a multi-TV setup (add 1x77" or 2x42" TVs above the OLED - Total 3 or 4) with a traditional PJ for movies, and big events is what I'm shooting for. I want to explore USTs as an option due to the cost of my total "ideal" setup. Here is my current setup:


You might want to consider what I did. I also watch a ton of sports and wanted to watch multiple games at once. I bought a splitter/quadviewer where I can convert my 120" projector screen into four 60" Tvs (or one ~80inch TV + three 30inch TVs). I plug the quadviewer into one of the HDMI inputs in the projector, and then I have 4 different streaming devices (all with youtube TV/other apps) plugged into the HDMI inputs on the quadviewer. 

Benefits of this approach are: 

you don't have to orient your room towards 2 separate viewing directions
you can quickly toggle which "screen" has the sound (the quadviewer lets you choose which input gets the audio)
you can decide one game is more important and easily make it much larger

Downsides of this approach:
Good quadviewers are kind of expensive. I got mine on ebay for $500 (originally $1500) and it works well but there are some limitations: it's limited to 30hz which is kind of annoying (but worth it when I want to watch a lot of games) and each input can only be 1080p (but you can have 4 1080p images at once so the total output resolution can be 4k). I think there are better ones and they are likely coming down in price (I bought mine 2 years ago). But I wasn't willing to spend $3K+ to solve those annoyances.


----------



## ravshine

driege said:


> You might want to consider what I did. I also watch a ton of sports and wanted to watch multiple games at once. I bought a splitter/quadviewer where I can convert my 120" projector screen into four 60" Tvs (or one ~80inch TV + three 30inch TVs). I plug the quadviewer into one of the HDMI inputs in the projector, and then I have 4 different streaming devices (all with youtube TV/other apps) plugged into the HDMI inputs on the quadviewer.
> 
> Benefits of this approach are:
> 
> you don't have to orient your room towards 2 separate viewing directions
> you can quickly toggle which "screen" has the sound (the quadviewer lets you choose which input gets the audio)
> you can decide one game is more important and easily make it much larger
> 
> Downsides of this approach:
> Good quadviewers are kind of expensive. I got mine on ebay for $500 (originally $1500) and it works well but there are some limitations: it's limited to 30hz which is kind of annoying (but worth it when I want to watch a lot of games) and each input can only be 1080p (but you can have 4 1080p images at once so the total output resolution can be 4k). I think there are better ones and they are likely coming down in price (I bought mine 2 years ago). But I wasn't willing to spend $3K+ to solve those annoyances.
> 
> View attachment 3223644
> View attachment 3223645


Excellent idea! I would be using that setup as a secondary to keep track of secondary games, so the 30hz limitation is not an issue. I'll check it out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## normang

ravshine said:


> Interesting as in good, or just interesting... I've been through 25 years of reconfiguring the room all the way back to rear projection TVs, and adaptation to technology over time to hopefully a media room/theater. The only negative I've seen for the drop down and UST are wrinkles in the screen will be exaggerated due to the angle of projection so I would need a high quality tensioned screen. I looked at the Vivid Storm but I wonder about stability.


Interesting in as I would have never thought to have 2 display's on adjacent walls and then depending on where you sit I assume your watching one or the other.. I also have Atmos Surround, so my sound system only caters to one screen...

What you noted with wrinkles is my primary issue with moving screens for UST, either drop down or like the Vivid Storm (bottom up) is that even with tensioning, if you retract and deploy it frequently, that eventually issues will begin to appear that are not readily fixable, and they are relatively expensive screens. However that said, some people in some environments have had issues even with fixed frame screens that I've read about where the material may wrinkle and then the weather changes and it looks fine again... not sure how frequently that really occurs,.


----------



## Cdmiller86

driege said:


> You might want to consider what I did. I also watch a ton of sports and wanted to watch multiple games at once. I bought a splitter/quadviewer where I can convert my 120" projector screen into four 60" Tvs (or one ~80inch TV + three 30inch TVs). I plug the quadviewer into one of the HDMI inputs in the projector, and then I have 4 different streaming devices (all with youtube TV/other apps) plugged into the HDMI inputs on the quadviewer.
> 
> Benefits of this approach are:
> 
> you don't have to orient your room towards 2 separate viewing directions
> you can quickly toggle which "screen" has the sound (the quadviewer lets you choose which input gets the audio)
> you can decide one game is more important and easily make it much larger
> 
> Downsides of this approach:
> Good quadviewers are kind of expensive. I got mine on ebay for $500 (originally $1500) and it works well but there are some limitations: it's limited to 30hz which is kind of annoying (but worth it when I want to watch a lot of games) and each input can only be 1080p (but you can have 4 1080p images at once so the total output resolution can be 4k). I think there are better ones and they are likely coming down in price (I bought mine 2 years ago). But I wasn't willing to spend $3K+ to solve those annoyances.
> 
> View attachment 3223644
> View attachment 3223645


This is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACE844

driege said:


> You might want to consider what I did. I also watch a ton of sports and wanted to watch multiple games at once. I bought a splitter/quadviewer where I can convert my 120" projector screen into four 60" Tvs (or one ~80inch TV + three 30inch TVs). I plug the quadviewer into one of the HDMI inputs in the projector, and then I have 4 different streaming devices (all with youtube TV/other apps) plugged into the HDMI inputs on the quadviewer.
> 
> Benefits of this approach are:
> 
> you don't have to orient your room towards 2 separate viewing directions
> you can quickly toggle which "screen" has the sound (the quadviewer lets you choose which input gets the audio)
> you can decide one game is more important and easily make it much larger
> 
> Downsides of this approach:
> Good quadviewers are kind of expensive. I got mine on ebay for $500 (originally $1500) and it works well but there are some limitations: it's limited to 30hz which is kind of annoying (but worth it when I want to watch a lot of games) and each input can only be 1080p (but you can have 4 1080p images at once so the total output resolution can be 4k). I think there are better ones and they are likely coming down in price (I bought mine 2 years ago). But I wasn't willing to spend $3K+ to solve those annoyances.
> 
> View attachment 3223644
> View attachment 3223645


Depending on who you use for a TV provider another solution would be an android TV program called Tivimate. It has an option for a multi-view screen where you can view multiple channels. I get up to 9 with my shield pro and gig connection. It would be a more cost-effective solution to the problem.


----------



## vagos1103gr11

ProjectionHead said:


> The L5 replacement will not be better than the L9 as it will still only be a single laser.
> If you are getting RBE from the L9 is is possibly due to the laser timing, the L5 could cause rbe from the color wheel.
> The new PX1-Pro should have better black levels but at the expense of brightness and I won’t have a chance to test it until after the $1,000 sale ends.
> I’d honestly suggest sending back your L9, repurchasing at the sale price which ends on 12/27 and registering it again for a new 100 day guarantee (which ends on 12/31).
> Wait to see the testing and reviews on the new PX1-Pro and if it seems better for you send back the new L9 and get the PX1.


Be careful if you will buy again they will not honor the 100 day return. Is one per household.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ravshine said:


> I will probably purchase from Brian, but I won't buy AV equipment without seeing/hearing it in person. Atlanta just doesn't have many dealers.


Come to NJ, I’ll subsidize $200 of your plane ticket if you end up making a purchase


----------



## ProjectionHead

LouM5 said:


> Hi All,
> I am also interested in the PX! solely for a dedicated HT.
> David S at projector creens suggested this AT screen UST WSUST110HGM70EZMX from stewart.
> Any of you have experience using an AT screen with this or any other UST screen.
> Thanks for any help.
> Lou


That is the best AT screen to use. It’s not ALR but it’s low gain will prevent any hot spotting and enhance black levels.
Plus, it’s a Stewart (best brand) and rated to 16k+ and compatible with standard throw projectors as well in case you change your setup.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Alan C. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question here. For most UST projectors, they have build in sound systems, good or so so. Is there anyway it can pair with a subwoofer without another sound system, like a soundbar or receiver? Thanks.


The Hisense units are WiSA compatible so you can hook up to a wireless surround system (with subs) such as from Enclave.
We got introduced to enclave by Hisense and pair them up in the showroom. 
IMHO, no matter how good the built in sound is in any UST, having a 14” wide sound range under a 120” image just doesn’t cut the mustard and give you a cinematic experience.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Bytehoven said:


> I'm so ready to check out this beast once the DV upgrade pops.


I should at least 1 NZ series in the showroom by that time as well; you know you’ve got the open invite to come and play with all the toys!


----------



## Bytehoven

ProjectionHead said:


> I should at least 1 NZ series in the showroom by that time as well; you know you’ve got the open invite to come and play with all the toys!


Thank you Brian..

My nursing student daughter has been using our 2nd car for clinicals and working hospital shifts, so the trek to visit with you or aziz, is something of a juggling act in the near term. I am looking forward the visit.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

ajamils said:


> Please share the settings. I would love to try them out.
> 
> I also have the following 4k Blu-rays
> 
> Patriot
> Bad Boys I, II, III
> Saving Private Ryan
> Top Gun
> Hacksaw Ridge
> Bohemian Rhapsody
> 1917
> Black Hawk Down (you see the trend here )
> The Revenant
> Casino
> John Wick 1, 2 and 3
> 300
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Sorry the delay!

HDR
Filmmaker mode
Contrast 26
Brightness 55
Color 50
Tint 0
Sharpness 0
Advanced settings:
Color temperature low
Motion film
Noise low
Digital noise low
Active contrast medium
Color space auto
Calibration setting : as it is

on the pana for HDR
HDR optimizer On
Dynamic range adjustment -8 to -6 (depending on the movie but usually-6)
Brightness +1

SDR
Filmmaker mode
Contrast 34
Brightness 50
Color 50
Tint 0
Sharpness 0
Advanced settings:
Color temperature low
Motion film
Noise off
Digital noise off
Active contrast medium
Color space auto
Calibration setting :
Gamma 2.2

I’ll upload some pictures to show how it looks with certain movies. Cheers!


----------



## ravshine

normang said:


> Interesting in as I would have never thought to have 2 display's on adjacent walls and then depending on where you sit I assume your watching one or the other.. I also have Atmos Surround, so my sound system only caters to one screen...
> 
> What you noted with wrinkles is my primary issue with moving screens for UST, either drop down or like the Vivid Storm (bottom up) is that even with tensioning, if you retract and deploy it frequently, that eventually issues will begin to appear that are not readily fixable, and they are relatively expensive screens. However that said, some people in some environments have had issues even with fixed frame screens that I've read about where the material may wrinkle and then the weather changes and it looks fine again... not sure how frequently that really occurs,.


My plan was to add two 42" TVs, or one 77" above the existing OLED to watch other games, but I like the idea of a multi-viewer that Driege mentioned. I could upgrade my 92" Firehawk to 120" and keep up with 4 other games on the projector screen vs. adding more TVs. As far as sound goes, I have separate sound systems for the OLED and projector, so I just mute the one I'm not watching. Works well. The seating angle hasn't been an issue when viewing either screen.

Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## ravshine

ProjectionHead said:


> Come to NJ, I’ll subsidize $200 of your plane ticket if you end up making a purchase


That works, I've got plenty of SkyMiles. I spent a large portion of my career in northern NJ. No rush but probably over the next three months.


----------



## ProjectionHead

ravshine said:


> That works, I've got plenty of SkyMiles. I spent a large portion of my career in northern NJ. No rush but probably over the next three months.


Looking forward to meeting you and letting you play with all the toys!


----------



## kishunv

ProjectionHead said:


> Looking forward


Most probably you are in contact with manufacture.
When we can expect 0.95" shifter 3 laser?
2023? 2025?
For what reason all of them play over 0,47", price difference between 0,47 and 0.95 very small...
Just to keep business time?
When time coming?


----------



## tnaik4

Aztar35 said:


> I didn't test out latency, unfortunately.
> 
> As far as whether it's the best UST, I can only say I prefer it to the USTs I've actually seen. And there have been some I haven't seen. For example, there are reports of the Chinese USTs and I haven't seen those projectors in person. Those reports suggest that they tend to have better black levels and on/off contrast. I don't know if they have the same clarity and other attributes the PX1-Pro has, but those reports are something to keep in mind.


Ive been reading about the Fengmi T1, while it does seem to have native 3k:1 contrast, it still looks like its lacking many important features such as no laser slider to lower light output and surprisingly no cms or greyscale to calibrate it...


----------



## normang

ravshine said:


> My plan was to add two 42" TVs, or one 77" above the existing OLED to watch other games, but I like the idea of a multi-viewer that Driege mentioned. I could upgrade my 92" Firehawk to 120" and keep up with 4 other games on the projector screen vs. adding more TVs. As far as sound goes, I have separate sound systems for the OLED and projector, so I just mute the one I'm not watching. Works well. The seating angle hasn't been an issue when viewing either screen.
> 
> Thanks for the additional info!


No problem, my area will not readily accommodate multiple screens, and I have never really felt the need... Though I can see where some that are sports fans could really appreciate thee multiple view. good luck on the upgrades... always fun to get new stuff...


----------



## nocoyeti

@*ProjectionHead

I am in the middle of designing my basement home theater and I am curious about how high the bottom of a 120" screen would have to be with this projector. 

Thanks!*


----------



## Aztar35

tnaik4 said:


> Ive been reading about the Fengmi T1, while it does seem to have native 3k:1 contrast, it still looks like its lacking many important features such as no laser slider to lower light output and surprisingly no cms or greyscale to calibrate it...


I would like to see these USTs side-by-side. For example, I was excited about the VAVA Chroma. So I went to Brian G.'s showroom and Brian opened up a brand new VAVA Chroma right there. I was glad that a few of the guys at projectorscreen.com even came in and set it up next to another PX1-Pro on the same screen for me to compare. IT was very nice but I wasn't as impressed with the Chroma as I was with L9G I had seen and then of course the PX1-Pro. And there was a difficult time getting HDR to work on the Chroma for some reason. We suspected it could have been the splitter...not sure. I also saw RBE on the VAVA Chroma.

So, after that, I would really have to see them side-by-side before I draw my conclusions.


----------



## ajamils

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Sorry the delay!
> 
> HDR
> Filmmaker mode
> Contrast 26
> Brightness 55
> Color 50
> Tint 0
> Sharpness 0
> Advanced settings:
> Color temperature low
> Motion film
> Noise low
> Digital noise low
> Active contrast medium
> Color space auto
> Calibration setting : as it is
> 
> on the pana for HDR
> HDR optimizer On
> Dynamic range adjustment -8 to -6 (depending on the movie but usually-6)
> Brightness +1
> 
> SDR
> Filmmaker mode
> Contrast 34
> Brightness 50
> Color 50
> Tint 0
> Sharpness 0
> Advanced settings:
> Color temperature low
> Motion film
> Noise off
> Digital noise off
> Active contrast medium
> Color space auto
> Calibration setting :
> Gamma 2.2
> 
> I’ll upload some pictures to show how it looks with certain movies. Cheers!


Thank you for the details. 

Why do you have contrast set so low? Doesn't it produce muted colors?

I have played with any settings on Panasonic so will give them a try. Which movie did you test them on?

With combination of Laser Luminance settings, Filmmaker Mode and Active contrast I'm getting pretty decent results streaming on Chromecast TV.

Will try our settings with UHD Blu-ray.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Harper

driege said:


> You might want to consider what I did. I also watch a ton of sports and wanted to watch multiple games at once. I bought a splitter/quadviewer where I can convert my 120" projector screen into four 60" Tvs (or one ~80inch TV + three 30inch TVs). I plug the quadviewer into one of the HDMI inputs in the projector, and then I have 4 different streaming devices (all with youtube TV/other apps) plugged into the HDMI inputs on the quadviewer.
> 
> Benefits of this approach are:
> 
> you don't have to orient your room towards 2 separate viewing directions
> you can quickly toggle which "screen" has the sound (the quadviewer lets you choose which input gets the audio)
> you can decide one game is more important and easily make it much larger
> 
> Downsides of this approach:
> Good quadviewers are kind of expensive. I got mine on ebay for $500 (originally $1500) and it works well but there are some limitations: it's limited to 30hz which is kind of annoying (but worth it when I want to watch a lot of games) and each input can only be 1080p (but you can have 4 1080p images at once so the total output resolution can be 4k). I think there are better ones and they are likely coming down in price (I bought mine 2 years ago). But I wasn't willing to spend $3K+ to solve those annoyances.
> 
> View attachment 3223644
> View attachment 3223645





ravshine said:


> Excellent idea! I would be using that setup as a secondary to keep track of secondary games, so the 30hz limitation is not an issue. I'll check it out. Thanks for the info!





ACE844 said:


> Depending on who you use for a TV provider another solution would be an android TV program called Tivimate. It has an option for a multi-view screen where you can view multiple channels. I get up to 9 with my shield pro and gig connection. It would be a more cost-effective solution to the problem.


FuboTV also has quad viewing when used on an AppleTV with its app. It was incredible during the football season!



ProjectionHead said:


> Come to NJ, I’ll subsidize $200 of your plane ticket if you end up making a purchase


Man, I LOVE this guy!!!


----------



## normang

Does anyone have some thoughts on protecting this projector if you got one or are planning perhaps getting one?

I know many sellers offer plans, but is it worth it? Are there places the you could get a plan online instead of just getting the one from the seller? Which might be cheaper or have better coverage.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Does anyone have some thoughts on protecting this projector if you got one or are planning perhaps getting one?
> 
> I know many sellers offer plans, but is it worth it? Are there places the you could get a plan online instead of just getting the one from the seller? Which might be cheaper or have better coverage.


The Extend warranty is what I’d suggest. It has to be purchased with the projector but not only extends the manufacturer warranty, it also offers accidental damage protection.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> The Extend warranty is what I’d suggest. It has to be purchased with the projector but not only extends the manufacturer warranty, it also offers accidental damage protection.


Brian, How much does that cost and how long does it last, what kind of coverage can a buyer expect, are there any options to get it after purchase or only at the time of purchase?


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Brian, How much does that cost and how long does it last, what kind of coverage can a buyer expect, are there any options to get it after purchase or only at the time of purchase?


Hit me up via DM, I think getting into details about this in the thread would be against forum terms.


----------



## ravshine

Dave Harper said:


> FuboTV also has quad viewing when used on an AppleTV with its app. It was incredible during the football season!
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I LOVE this guy!!!


I didn't know that about FuboTV. I just switched from YouTube TV to DirecTV Stream so I could get the regional sports network for Atlanta, but I'll keep it in mind. That should be a feature for all streaming providers.


----------



## ravshine

ACE844 said:


> Depending on who you use for a TV provider another solution would be an android TV program called Tivimate. It has an option for a multi-view screen where you can view multiple channels. I get up to 9 with my shield pro and gig connection. It would be a more cost-effective solution to the problem.


I'll check it out to see if it works with DirecTV Stream.


----------



## ravshine

ravshine said:


> I'll check it out to see if it works with DirecTV Stream.


I'll pass on Tivimate. Looks like it is borderline legimate. I'll go with a multiviewer hardware solution.


----------



## Grumi

I'll be moving to a new place soon and it's the opportunity for me to finally go with a ust.
The px1-pro ticks all the boxes but I was wondering about the european version. It has been announced for the second semester at 4000 euros but also with a "peak brightness" of 3000 lumens. Is it a different version? 
Maybe Brian would know?


----------



## JackB

Aztar35 said:


> I would like to see these USTs side-by-side. For example, I was excited about the VAVA Chroma. So I went to Brian G.'s showroom and Brian opened up a brand new VAVA Chroma right there. I was glad that a few of the guys at projectorscreen.com even came in and set it up next to another PX1-Pro on the same screen for me to compare. IT was very nice but I wasn't as impressed with the Chroma as I was with L9G I had seen and then of course the PX1-Pro. And there was a difficult time getting HDR to work on the Chroma for some reason. We suspected it could have been the splitter...not sure. I also saw RBE on the VAVA Chroma.
> 
> So, after that, I would really have to see them side-by-side before I draw my conclusions.


It seems that the Vava Chroma thread has been discussing HDR issues with it. I think there has been one firmware update that has helped but it needs another one to fix the problem completely.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

ajamils said:


> Thank you for the details.
> 
> Why do you have contrast set so low? Doesn't it produce muted colors?
> 
> I have played with any settings on Panasonic so will give them a try. Which movie did you test them on?
> 
> With combination of Laser Luminance settings, Filmmaker Mode and Active contrast I'm getting pretty decent results streaming on Chromecast TV.
> 
> Will try our settings with UHD Blu-ray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Contrast is low because using the Spears & Munsil (without moving anything to the Panasonic) was the best balance for bright and dark for the contrast and brightness test and it allowed me to see more details on very bright scenes and the same for dark scenes. With the changes on the Pana I feel is more vibrant.

I tried with John Wick 2, and to my eyes looks great (a little bit dark but I like it that way and I think that was the intention for that movie, maybe I'm wrong). I also tested Luca, which on Disney +, there is a particular scene where the background is clipped vs the physical with the Pana, which is not as bright but the colors and the details are better (again for my not at all trained eye).


----------



## Ricoflashback

tnaik4 said:


> Ive been reading about the Fengmi T1, while it does seem to have native 3k:1 contrast, it still looks like its lacking many important features such as no laser slider to lower light output and surprisingly no cms or greyscale to calibrate it...


Definitely puzzling why Xiaomi wouldn’t include more control over the T1. But ALPD 4.0 (Appotronics) with this PJ has the most incredible black floor and colors from any DLP projector, either UST or regular throw, that I have researched on the internet in this price range. Gone is the “gas/mist” compared to other UST offerings. There are multiple picture modes including DV Day and DV Night and some others to choose from. Of course, no U.S. support but when I’m ready to buy in a couple months, this PJ will be high on my list. Take a gander over on the Formovie Fengmi T1 thread and look at lattiboy pics. Stone cold gorgeous.


----------



## tnaik4

Ricoflashback said:


> Definitely puzzling why Xiaomi wouldn’t include more control over the T1. But ALPD 4.0 (Appotronics) with this PJ has the most incredible black floor and colors from any DLP projector, either UST or regular throw, that I have researched on the internet in this price range. Gone is the “gas/mist” compared to other UST offerings. There are multiple picture modes including DV Day and DV Night and some others to choose from. Of course, no U.S. support but when I’m ready to buy in a couple months, this PJ will be high on my list. Take a gander over on the Formovie Fengmi T1 thread and look at lattiboy pics. Stone cold gorgeous.


I agree, but its really lazy not to include such basic settings, projectors 20-30 years older has lol, if u see lattiboy images, some scenes has really crushed blacks and if i m not mistaken it doesnt even have brightness/contrast controls.... i wouldve already bought one if it did have just the basic settings.
I like to calibrate my displays and have as accurate as an image as possible, DV isnt a selling point to me since no projector will beat MadVR in tone mapping but i use the htpc version and it applies only to movies i play through my pc, so i need minimal functions to improve content like netflix/gaming etc...


----------



## Bytehoven

tnaik4 said:


> I agree, but its really lazy not to include such basic settings, projectors 20-30 years older has lol, if u see lattiboy images, some scenes has really crushed blacks and if i m not mistaken it doesnt even have brightness/contrast controls.... i wouldve already bought one if it did have just the basic settings.
> I like to calibrate my displays and have as accurate as an image as possible, DV isnt a selling point to me since no projector will beat MadVR in tone mapping but i use the htpc version and it applies only to movies i play through my pc, so i need minimal functions to improve content like netflix/gaming etc...


If the projector can internally process DV and it meets the DV specifications, atleast you'd know your seeing image reproduction honoring creative intent. Where you go from there would be a subjective, asethetic choice, right?

I agree having adequate control of the HDR curve, is a good thing, if not as you say a requirement.


----------



## rjyap

kishunv said:


> Most probably you are in contact with manufacture.
> When we can expect 0.95" shifter 3 laser?
> 2023? 2025?
> For what reason all of them play over 0,47", price difference between 0,47 and 0.95 very small...
> Just to keep business time?
> When time coming?


It's not as simple as just replacing it with bigger chip. The light path and lens would need to be longer and bigger for upsize chip. Look at the camera design, there's no way to fit a full frame chip in compact camera.


----------



## Ricoflashback

tnaik4 said:


> I agree, but its really lazy not to include such basic settings, projectors 20-30 years older has lol, if u see lattiboy images, some scenes has really crushed blacks and if i m not mistaken it doesnt even have brightness/contrast controls.... i wouldve already bought one if it did have just the basic settings.
> I like to calibrate my displays and have as accurate as an image as possible, DV isnt a selling point to me since no projector will beat MadVR in tone mapping but i use the htpc version and it applies only to movies i play through my pc, so i need minimal functions to improve content like netflix/gaming etc...


Understood. But I exclusively stream and don’t even own a 4K Blu-ray player. Way too much fake 4K out there and I couldn’t see the difference anyway. Personal preference and convenience factor. If I win lotto, the madVR Pro would be high on my list. At its current price, the madVR Pro is equal to the cure being worse than the disease. I didn’t see a lot of black crush with lattiboy’s pics. Even so, much better than gray crush. Gone is the gas and mist of most DLP projectors. Even without minimal controls, if a UST projector is in your future - the T1 deserves consideration.

I’ve never been an accuracy guy and don’t want to spend the time and money to learn how to calibrate. Or, pay to have something calibrated and not be happy with the results. Like buying a new car and driving it off the lot and needing an immediate tuneup and wheel alignment. I’m all for the best out of the box experience with minor tweaks and then just enjoying the content. But I understand the importance to folks like you who have the time, tools, patience and expertise to calibrate their own projectors.


----------



## rjyap

tnaik4 said:


> I agree, but its really lazy not to include such basic settings, projectors 20-30 years older has lol, if u see lattiboy images, some scenes has really crushed blacks and if i m not mistaken it doesnt even have brightness/contrast controls.... i wouldve already bought one if it did have just the basic settings.
> I like to calibrate my displays and have as accurate as an image as possible, DV isnt a selling point to me since no projector will beat MadVR in tone mapping but i use the htpc version and it applies only to movies i play through my pc, so i need minimal functions to improve content like netflix/gaming etc...


If you are using MadVR, you can do a 3D LUT profile to get as accurate image as possible. Also, it's possible to apply 3D LUT to PC games using Reshade.


----------



## tnaik4

rjyap said:


> If you are using MadVR, you can do a 3D LUT profile to get as accurate image as possible. Also, it's possible to apply 3D LUT to PC games using Reshade.


Yes true, but that would apply only to movies i play through my pc, for streaming id like to have a good baseline hence the need for the basic settings.
Anyway i dont want to derail the thread from the px1-pro which looks like an excellent unit in itself.


----------



## Ricoflashback

tnaik4 said:


> Yes true, but that would apply only to movies i play through my pc, for streaming id like to have a good baseline hence the need for the basic settings.
> Anyway i dont want to derail the thread from the px1-pro which looks like an excellent unit in itself.


All good discussion. I haven’t seen much more info on the PX1-Pro. I was hoping for a shootout kind of review against other tri-laser projectors. But honestly, once I saw the black floor on the Fengmi T1, it‘s become very hard to look at any other UST PJ. I believe they are also looking at a keystone enhancement for the PX1-Pro to make it easier to align with your screen. That’s really needed as none of these UST projectors I’ve seen have any horizontal or vertical shift. I wonder if that’s a limitation of the technology, lens or short throw distance itself. Kinda dorky to be moving your PJ to and fro and then hoping it doesn’t get knocked off its location.


----------



## Bytehoven

Ricoflashback said:


> All good discussion. I haven’t seen much more info on the PX1-Pro. I was hoping for a shootout kind of review against other tri-laser projectors. But honestly, once I saw the black floor on the Fengmi T1, it‘s become very hard to look at any other UST PJ. I believe they are also looking at a keystone enhancement for the PX1-Pro to make it easier to align with your screen. That’s really needed as none of these UST projectors I’ve seen have any horizontal or vertical shift. I wonder if that’s a limitation of the technology, lens or short throw distance itself. Kinda dorky to be moving your PJ to and fro and then hoping it doesn’t get knocked off its location.


I was I terested in that alignment feature. I did note, one T1 seller also offered an adjustable base to assist with image/screen alignment.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Bytehoven said:


> I was I terested in that alignment feature. I did note, one T1 seller also offered an adjustable base to assist with image/screen alignment.


I’ve seen those adjustable bases. Nothingbutlabel, an Australian company, has lower cost bases available on their website. But I was thinking that if I pickup the T1, I might want a cooling pad underneath the projector to keep the temp down.


----------



## tnaik4

Ricoflashback said:


> All good discussion. I haven’t seen much more info on the PX1-Pro. I was hoping for a shootout kind of review against other tri-laser projectors. But honestly, once I saw the black floor on the Fengmi T1, it‘s become very hard to look at any other UST PJ. I believe they are also looking at a keystone enhancement for the PX1-Pro to make it easier to align with your screen. That’s really needed as none of these UST projectors I’ve seen have any horizontal or vertical shift. I wonder if that’s a limitation of the technology, lens or short throw distance itself. Kinda dorky to be moving your PJ to and fro and then hoping it doesn’t get knocked off its location.


Yes the contrast of the T1 seems to be the best, and it can be found for really good prices, i m still debating on which one of these ust to get but my main issue is my screen, i dont want to change it since i have other long throw projectors that excell with my white 1.1 gain screen, and i not sure the T1 will work with it, maybe i can get one of those electric screens that rise up.


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> All good discussion. I haven’t seen much more info on the PX1-Pro. I was hoping for a shootout kind of review against other tri-laser projectors. But honestly, once I saw the black floor on the Fengmi T1, it‘s become very hard to look at any other UST PJ. I believe they are also looking at a keystone enhancement for the PX1-Pro to make it easier to align with your screen. That’s really needed as none of these UST projectors I’ve seen have any horizontal or vertical shift. I wonder if that’s a limitation of the technology, lens or short throw distance itself. Kinda dorky to be moving your PJ to and fro and then hoping it doesn’t get knocked off its location.


Hello. I saw in your signature, it says you have an OLED, so I can appreciate that as a reference for you subjectively finding the T1 has a good black floor. But did anyone in the T1 thread measure/record a sequential contrast reading where single pixel/lasers not shutting off on the T1? What was the reading? I also wonder if black was measured/0 IRE pattern w/o the lasers shutting off.

Does the T1 run hot, given the comment about the cooling pad? I happened to touch the PX1-Pro after an hour of operation and it was cool to the touch. By the way, it also fit onto my 125 inch screen perfectly when I simply adjusted the PJ's legs.

I assume you've seen the PX1-Pro; how does its black floor compare with the T1's?


----------



## Aztar35

tnaik4 said:


> Yes the contrast of the* T1 seems to be the best, and it can be found for really good prices*, i m still debating on which one of these ust to get but my main issue is my screen, i dont want to change it since i have other long throw projectors that excell with my white 1.1 gain screen, and i not sure the T1 will work with it, maybe i can get one of those electric screens that rise up.



What is the MSRP on the T1?


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> Hello. I saw in your signature, it says you have an OLED, so I can appreciate that as a reference for you subjectively finding the T1 has a good black floor. But did anyone in the T1 thread measure/record a sequential contrast reading where single pixel/lasers not shutting off on the T1? What was the reading? I also wonder if black was measured/0 IRE pattern w/o the lasers shutting off.
> 
> Does the T1 run hot, given the comment about the cooling pad? I happened to touch the PX1-Pro after an hour of operation and it was cool to the touch. By the way, it also fit onto my 125 inch screen perfectly when I simply adjusted the PJ's legs.
> 
> I assume you've seen the PX1-Pro; how does its black floor compare with the T1's?


All excellent questions that I don't have an answer to. I don't have either projector as I'm researching before buying in a couple of months. From what I've read - - the T1 can run hot. And I suppose if you line it up correctly, you wouldn't have to use the keystone adjustment. Maybe lattiboy can provide some guidance here as he has been running his T1 through its paces. I also pinged AC Infinity Fans to see if they had any solutions for a side venting, UST model.

I don't know if anyone has gone to the extent to do any of the measurements you asked about. I'd love to see the PX1-Pro versus the Formovie Fengmi T1. My guess is that as more of these projectors get out in the wild, we'll see some empirical data. But how many sophisticated and technically capable folks have UST Projectors? I'd venture to say that anyone who is proficient at measuring and calibrating their projector will have a long throw - - a JVC on the high end or an Epson 5050/9300 or 6050/9400 on the lower end in their dedicated theater room.

Lastly - - I do have an OLED and it wipes the floor compared to my older Sony 900F LCD. And I don't expect any projector in this price range to be anywhere near a JVC level. Especially if it's in a multipurpose room. But from the pics I saw from lattiboy, getting rid of the gassy, DLP look is quite a contrast (pun intended) from the other UST PJ's out there. And as far as eye fatigue goes, I'd rate a projector, an OLED set and then a LCD set in that order. I can watch my low end, BenQ projector all night long and have zero eye fatigue. The LCD looks harsh by comparison. It's been resting on my wall since I've been watching my PJ more and more these days.


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> Lastly - - I do have an OLED and it wipes the floor compared to my older Sony 900F LCD. And I don't expect any projector in this price range to be anywhere near a JVC level. Especially if it's in a multipurpose room. But from the pics I saw from lattiboy, getting rid of the gassy, DLP look is quite a contrast (pun intended) from the other UST PJ's out there.


Thanks, Rico. I appreciate the responses. 

So you were going by his pics. Yes, definitely try to see it in person. When it comes to black levels, unless the pics are directly comparing two different units in the same environment, pics don't typically tell me much in that context.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> Thanks, Rico. I appreciate the responses.
> 
> So you were going by his pics. Yes, definitely try to see it in person. When it comes to black levels, unless the pics are directly comparing two different units in the same environment, pics don't typically tell me much in that context.


I appreciate your posts. MLP for these Chinese projectors? All over the board. Not exactly a science or established pricing like JVC. I've seen from a low of $2,200 to a high of $2,800 shipped to the U.S. But you might have to add customs fees to that. Where to buy? All Chinese vendors, for the most part, via the web as there are no U.S. distributors. Alibaba, Bangood, AliExpress and Nothingbutlabel, who is based in Australia. They speak English - - kind of. 

You almost have to have a leap of faith and buy the PJ and take some risk. Even with UST's like the PX1-Pro or even the BenQ V7050i - - there is no place that I know of in the greater Denver, Colorado area, to see these projectors. So I rely on projectorcentral.com or projectorscreen.com and Brian for evaluations. And a good return policy for U.S. acquired PJ's. Otherwise - - roll the Chinese dice, save money, and hope for no snake eyes.


----------



## Dave Harper

Ricoflashback said:


> All good discussion. I haven’t seen much more info on the PX1-Pro. I was hoping for a shootout kind of review against other tri-laser projectors. But honestly, once I saw the black floor on the Fengmi T1, it‘s become very hard to look at any other UST PJ. *I believe they are also looking at a keystone enhancement for the PX1-Pro to make it easier to align with your screen. *That’s really needed as none of these UST projectors I’ve seen have any horizontal or vertical shift. I wonder if that’s a limitation of the technology, lens or short throw distance itself. Kinda dorky to be moving your PJ to and fro and then hoping it doesn’t get knocked off its location.


Do NOT EVER use keystone correction on a home theater projector!!! You’re not projecting PowerPoint slides in a boardroom! It takes your “4K” projector and turns it into an aliasing and moire’ filled HD one really fast!!!


----------



## Ricoflashback

Dave Harper said:


> Do NOT EVER use keystone correction on a home theater projector!!! You’re not projecting PowerPoint slides in a boardroom! It takes your “4K” projector and turns it into an aliasing and moire’ filled HD one really fast!!!


Yes, I've heard that. In my case, I had to use it on my lower end, BenQ TK700STi. The picture still looks good to me but I am somewhat limited in my small man cave setup. I anticipate with a UST projector, I should be able to line it up perfectly if there aren't problems with the PJ uniformity to begin with.

P.S. - Moire sung to the tune of Volare.


----------



## nocoyeti

Ricoflashback said:


> I appreciate your posts. MLP for these Chinese projectors? All over the board. Not exactly a science or established pricing like JVC. I've seen from a low of $2,200 to a high of $2,800 shipped to the U.S. But you might have to add customs fees to that. Where to buy? All Chinese vendors, for the most part, via the web as there are no U.S. distributors. Alibaba, Bangood, AliExpress and Nothingbutlabel, who is based in Australia. They speak English - - kind of.
> 
> You almost have to have a leap of faith and buy the PJ and take some risk. Even with UST's like the PX1-Pro or even the BenQ V7050i - - there is no place that I know of in the greater Denver, Colorado area, to see these projectors. So I rely on projectorcentral.com or projectorscreen.com and Brian for evaluations. And a good return policy for U.S. acquired PJ's. Otherwise - - roll the Chinese dice, save money, and hope for no snake eyes.


Hey Rico,

I am in the Denver area as well and just started looking for a place to actually see any of the Hisense USTs. So thanks for the heads up of the lack of demo locations. If you find any demo sites please let me know and I will do the same.

Dan


----------



## tnaik4

Aztar35 said:


> What is the MSRP on the T1?


Its less than 3k, and i see many in its thread buying it for around $2100.


----------



## Ricoflashback

dancolt said:


> Hey Rico,
> 
> I am in the Denver area as well and just started looking for a place to actually see any of the Hisense USTs. So thanks for the heads up of the lack of demo locations. If you find any demo sites please let me know and I will do the same.
> 
> Dan


Will do. I'll check with some of the integrators I know. The high end folks won't have many, if any, UST Projectors. That's the problem - - no retail outlet has them in stock or even to demo at their showroom - - if they even have a showroom! All high end stuff with fat margins. Or fatter margins. No U.S. distributor for the Chinese projectors and Hisense sells via the web.

Is there a "User Projector Group" in Denver?


----------



## EvilEuro

Ricoflashback said:


> I’ve never been an accuracy guy and don’t want to spend the time and money to learn how to calibrate. Or, pay to have something calibrated and not be happy with the results. Like buying a new car and driving it off the lot and needing an immediate tuneup and wheel alignment. I’m all for the best out of the box experience with minor tweaks and then just enjoying the content. But I understand the importance to folks like you who have the time, tools, patience and expertise to calibrate their own projectors.


This is not personal against you. You are just the person who happened to mention it where it caught my eye.

I've never quite understood this mindset with regard to calibrating an item one just paid multi-thousands of dollars to purchase. If there were not improvements to be had there would be no real market for calibration services. 

While there are improvements to had by amateurs and ethusiasts who have a few of the items necessary to do some measurements (colorimeter, calibration disc, etc.), they pale in comparison to what can be improved via a full calibration that delves into the service menu to set a proper grayscale floor for any display, be it projector, OLED, rear projection DLP., etc.. 

I know because I used to be one of the enthusiastic amateurs who liked to calibrate my own stuff. I was happy with the look of things. More importantly, my wife was happy with how things looked after we did some stuff with a calibration disc and a colorimeter. But there was always this little bit of nagging in my mind that it could look better. After a few *years* of talking about it, my wife agreed to have a professional calibrator come out to do our Mitsubishi DLP TV. And so we did just that.

We started the calibration with my wife letting our calibrator know she was really happy with the look of the TV and didn't think it could really look much better, but she was willing to keep an open mind. In the middle of the calibration she let out an audible, "ohhhhhh!", and became a convert and advocate for calibration from that point forward. The changes were drastic and the knowledge, expertise, and most of all, the equipment was far beyond what we had available to us.

You have a point about the car. You expect a car to drive off the lot and "just work". And I wish that was the case with displays. But it's just not. After more than 10 years of looking at properly calibrated displays I immediately see flaws in other displays. We're dealing with visual items here and I just can't "unsee the flaws". 

The inability to access a service menu and make fundamental changes to the formovie Fengmi T1 is a serious roadblock to me purchasing one. And I say that as someone who has been very impressed by what I've seen of it in the other thread.

Bringing this back around to the Hisense PX1-Pro, the ability to have a real service menu and perform a true, full calibration is a driving reason why I will most likely end up with the PX1-Pro. 

What I would love to see is a calibration report on the PX1-Pro along with a report with the T1 as "calibrated" as it can be. That's the only way we can have a true, objective measure as to what each brings to the table and is capable of providing to us as end users.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ask and ye shall receive..... Placement diagram for PX1-Pro


----------



## Ricoflashback

EvilEuro said:


> This is not personal against you. You are just the person who happened to mention it where it caught my eye.
> 
> I've never quite understood this mindset with regard to calibrating an item one just paid multi-thousands of dollars to purchase. If there were not improvements to be had there would be no real market for calibration services.
> 
> While there are improvements to had by amateurs and ethusiasts who have a few of the items necessary to do some measurements (colorimeter, calibration disc, etc.), they pale in comparison to what can be improved via a full calibration that delves into the service menu to set a proper grayscale floor for any display, be it projector, OLED, rear projection DLP., etc..
> 
> I know because I used to be one of the enthusiastic amateurs who liked to calibrate my own stuff. I was happy with the look of things. More importantly, my wife was happy with how things looked after we did some stuff with a calibration disc and a colorimeter. But there was always this little bit of nagging in my mind that it could look better. After a few *years* of talking about it, my wife agreed to have a professional calibrator come out to do our Mitsubishi DLP TV. And so we did just that.
> 
> We started the calibration with my wife letting our calibrator know she was really happy with the look of the TV and didn't think it could really look much better, but she was willing to keep an open mind. In the middle of the calibration she let out an audible, "ohhhhhh!", and became a convert and advocate for calibration from that point forward. The changes were drastic and the knowledge, expertise, and most of all, the equipment was far beyond what we had available to us.
> 
> You have a point about the car. You expect a car to drive off the lot and "just work". And I wish that was the case with displays. But it's just not. After more than 10 years of looking at properly calibrated displays I immediately see flaws in other displays. We're dealing with visual items here and I just can't "unsee the flaws".
> 
> The inability to access a service menu and make fundamental changes to the formovie Fengmi T1 is a serious roadblock to me purchasing one. And I say that as someone who has been very impressed by what I've seen of it in the other thread.
> 
> Bringing this back around to the Hisense PX1-Pro, the ability to have a real service menu and perform a true, full calibration is a driving reason why I will most likely end up with the PX1-Pro.
> 
> What I would love to see is a calibration report on the PX1-Pro along with a report with the T1 as "calibrated" as it can be. That's the only way we can have a true, objective measure as to what each brings to the table and is capable of providing to us as end users.


I can understand your point. I’m lucky that I don’t have the disease, um, I mean the belief that I have to have 100% accuracy to enjoy my projector or TV. (You should hang out with “Z” if you’re looking for purity and 100% faithful reproduction, true to the artist and objective standards. You’d really enjoy each other’s company.) And I’m glad that I don‘t immediately see flaws in displays. I don‘t see rainbows, either, and I’m reminded of a story where a poster who didn’t see rainbows was taught by his “friend” how to see and identify them. He couldn’t watch his DLP projector anymore and I assume he sold it.

And here’s where we differ. My goal is not to have one sole, true, 100% accurate, objective measure or standard as my buying criteria. Not that any human element or calibrators can all achieve this goal with 100% accuracy and agreement anyway. Hence a subjective aspect to all calibrations unless this gets automated by a machine with zero variations. I buy what pleases my eye. If the Fengmi T1 has a deeper perceived black level that the PX1-Pro, then I’ll purchase the Fengmi T1. I have a Master Series, Sony 48” A9S OLED TV and the picture is superb without any calibration. I have no need or urge to have it calibrated. Call me wrong, call me not accurate and call me not 100% faithful to the artist’s true reproduction but color me happy with my choices.


----------



## JackB

ProjectionHead said:


> Ask and ye shall receive..... Placement diagram for PX1-Pro
> 
> View attachment 3225985


Brian,

I suggest you mention to your vendors that they provide the distance from the screen to the back of the UST projector instead of the front. The reason being that in many, at least mine, situations the unit will rest on a credenza of some sort and the distance from the back of the piece of furniture to the wall becomes very important, especially if it's in an alcove like mine. I had a unit for trial and returned it because it forced my credenza into the LR partially out of the alcove. This didn't pass my or the WAF factor. 

I know that one can look for the dimensions of the box and compute the total but having it up front would be very convenient.


----------



## normang

JackB said:


> Brian,
> 
> I suggest you mention to your vendors that they provide the distance from the screen to the back of the UST projector instead of the front. The reason being that in many, at least mine, situations the unit will rest on a credenza of some sort and the distance from the back of the piece of furniture to the wall becomes very important, especially if it's in an alcove like mine. I had a unit for trial and returned it because it forced my credenza into the LR partially out of the alcove. This didn't pass my or the WAF factor.
> 
> I know that one can look for the dimensions of the box and compute the total but having it up front would be very convenient.


Seems that Brian's web site is up to date on this, he posted here because people like me were asking about it.. If you look at the PX1 Page now it has this








where you can chose the size screen that you intend to install with it by clicking the appropriate button and get the placement dimensions..


----------



## Bytehoven

normang said:


> Seems that Brian's web site is up to date on this, he posted here because people like me were asking about it.. If you look at the PX1 Page now it has this
> View attachment 3226123
> 
> where you can chose the size screen that you intend to install with it by clicking the appropriate button and get the placement dimensions..





Aztar35 said:


> ...


Aziz... could you diagram, or describe your installation of the PX1 Pro with your scope screen? Your approach might be my preference with my 128" scope screen, and dedicating use for scope content only.

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectionHead

JackB said:


> Brian,
> 
> I suggest you mention to your vendors that they provide the distance from the screen to the back of the UST projector instead of the front. The reason being that in many, at least mine, situations the unit will rest on a credenza of some sort and the distance from the back of the piece of furniture to the wall becomes very important, especially if it's in an alcove like mine. I had a unit for trial and returned it because it forced my credenza into the LR partially out of the alcove. This didn't pass my or the WAF factor.
> 
> I know that one can look for the dimensions of the box and compute the total but having it up front would be very convenient.


I agree. The image I posted is from the hisense spec sheet. For my website, we make our own graphic with the dimension you are looking for.
@normang beat me to to posting it here


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> Aziz... could you diagram, or describe your installation of the PX1 Pro with your scope screen? Your approach might be my preference with my 128" scope screen, and dedicating use for scope content only.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, R.J. I have it projecting on a 125 inch scope screen on the floor, center of the screen, so it's under the center channel. It is about 18 inches below the screen and about 18 inches back. The back feet of the projector are extended a bit so the image fits just right. If you put a movie in and it has black bars above and below the screen, 2:39 aspect, the image fills the whole screen to where those bars are masked out.


----------



## Bytehoven

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, R.J. I have it projecting on a 125 inch scope screen on the floor, center of the screen, so it's under the center channel. It is about 18 inches below the screen and about 18 inches back. The back feet of the projector are extended a bit so the image fits just right. If you put a movie in and it has black bars above and below the screen, 2:39 aspect, the image fills the whole screen to where those bars are masked out.


Thanks... I thought you had greater vertical offset to the bottom of your scope screen, such that your px1 was positioned as if your screen was 16x9 format.


----------



## Dave Harper

EvilEuro said:


> ….What I would love to see is a calibration report on the PX1-Pro along with a report with the T1 as "calibrated" as it can be. That's the only way we can have a true, objective measure as to what each brings to the table and is capable of providing to us as end users.


I can hopefully provide the PX1-Pro report for everyone fairly soon, with some help from some “friends” in this thread of course!


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> Thanks... I thought you had greater vertical offset to the bottom of your scope screen, such that your px1 was positioned as if your screen was 16x9 format.


Hi. I had to double check and those are the measurements also if the screen were 16x9 133 inches.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, R.J. I have it projecting on a 125 inch scope screen on the floor, center of the screen, so it's under the center channel. It is about 18 inches below the screen and about 18 inches back. The back feet of the projector are extended a bit so the image fits just right. If you put a movie in and it has black bars above and below the screen, 2:39 aspect, the image fills the whole screen to where those bars are masked out.


Is this a temporary setup? PJ on the floor? I’m having a hard time visualizing it under the center channel. And obviously, your setup is only for movies and not any 16 x 9 content? Can you post a pic?


----------



## EvilEuro

Dave Harper said:


> I can hopefully provide the PX1-Pro report for everyone fairly soon, with some help from some “friends” in this thread of course!


You know, I had made the assumption that the PX1-Pro has a full blown advanced configuration menu and would thus be able to be fully calibrated. 

Does it??? Has anyone confirmed that yet?


----------



## Cdmiller86

EvilEuro said:


> You know, I had made the assumption that the PX1-Pro has a full blown advanced configuration menu and would thus be able to be fully calibrated.
> 
> Does it??? Has anyone confirmed that yet?


It has the same configuration / calibration options as the L9G and L5G, with the addition of an adjustable focus menu. Every SDR and HDR image present can be customized to your liking via simple controls like color temp, motion interpolation, color, contrast, sharpness, etc. but there are also advanced calibration controls including 2 point and 20 point white balance, gamma, and the like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> Is this a temporary setup? PJ on the floor? I’m having a hard time visualizing it under the center channel. And obviously, your setup is only for movies and not any 16 x 9 content? Can you post a pic?


Hi, Rico. As a UST projector, of course, it's very portable and bright enough for multiple uses. I now have it in a light controlled room that has B&W in-wall speakers.


----------



## EvilEuro

Cdmiller86 said:


> It has the same configuration / calibration options as the L9G and L5G, with the addition of an adjustable focus menu. Every SDR and HDR image present can be customized to your liking via simple controls like color temp, motion interpolation, color, contrast, sharpness, etc. but there are also advanced calibration controls including 2 point and 20 point white balance, gamma, and the like.


Great to hear that. Soooo tempted to get one now.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Rico. As a UST projector, of course, it's very portable and bright enough for multiple uses. I now have it in a light controlled room that has B&W in-wall speakers.


Ah, very cool. How do you like in-wall speakers? I've heard good and bad things about them. Certainly a much cleaner look. You might get a kick out of this. I've been researching directional speakers for use at night when everyone is asleep in the house. I'd rather not use headphones even though I have two sets that work very well, including Bluetooth versions, but my ears get tired of the pads. You'd have to buy two to get the the real stereo effect (not cheap) but an interesting technology. Especially as our ears get older from all the rock concerts we went to when we were younger.









X-Series Directional Speakers | Holosonics


Explore Holosonics' Audio Spotlight touchless audio speakers, AS-168iX, AS-16iX & AS-24iX. We specialize in directional speakers for retail, museums & more.




www.holosonics.com


----------



## Ricoflashback

Cdmiller86 said:


> It has the same configuration / calibration options as the L9G and L5G, with the addition of an adjustable focus menu. Every SDR and HDR image present can be customized to your liking via simple controls like color temp, motion interpolation, color, contrast, sharpness, etc. but there are also advanced calibration controls including 2 point and 20 point white balance, gamma, and the like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the work. Any pics to share?


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> Ah, very cool. *How do you like in-wall speakers?* I've heard good and bad things about them. Certainly a much cleaner look. You might get a kick out of this. I've been researching directional speakers for use at night when everyone is asleep in the house. I'd rather not use headphones even though I have two sets that work very well, including Bluetooth, my ears get tired of the pads. You'd have to buy two to get the the real stereo effect (not cheapo) but an interesting technology. Especially as our ears get older from all the rock concerts we went to when we were younger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-Series Directional Speakers | Holosonics
> 
> 
> Explore Holosonics' Audio Spotlight touchless audio speakers, AS-168iX, AS-16iX & AS-24iX. We specialize in directional speakers for retail, museums & more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.holosonics.com


They are great. They give the room such a clean look.


----------



## Ricoflashback

Aztar35 said:


> They are great. They give the room such a clean look.


Version of the speakers, if you don't mind? Nice solution for a UST projector. Really solves a lot of problems. 5.1, 7.1 or Dolby Atmos setup? Angled speakers toward the listening position? Thanks.


----------



## JackB

In one of the other threads on the latest chinese USTs that offered ALDP there was a You Tube video by Passion Cinema that showed side by side comparisons of this Hisense and the ALDP unit. There was an obvious positive for contrast on the ALDP projector. However, there was no mention of how much calibration was done on the Hisense Pro to optimize the black levels and contrast on it. We know that the ALDPs offer minimum calibration tools.

Any insight on this?


----------



## Aztar35

Ricoflashback said:


> Version of the speakers, if you don't mind? Nice solution for a UST projector. Really solves a lot of problems. 5.1, 7.1 or Dolby Atmos setup? Angled speakers toward the listening position? Thanks.



I'd have to look it up. The from center is a blue coned 6 series, left and right front speakers are blue cones 5 series, top two fronts 6 inch cones, top two backs 6 inch cones, rears are each 6 inches. The system is set up as 9 speakers and three subs, and set up as Atmos, yes.


----------



## Aztar35

JackB said:


> In one of the other threads on the latest chinese USTs that offered ALDP there was a You Tube video by Passion Cinema that showed side by side comparisons of this Hisense and the ALDP unit. There was an obvious positive for contrast on the ALDP projector. However, there was no mention of how much calibration was done on the Hisense Pro to optimize the black levels and contrast on it. We know that the ALDPs offer minimum calibration tools.
> 
> Any insight on this?


Link me to the video. I have to get back to what I was doing but will check back on later.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Cdmiller86 said:


> It has the same configuration / calibration options as the L9G and L5G, with the addition of an adjustable focus menu. Every SDR and HDR image present can be customized to your liking via simple controls like color temp, motion interpolation, color, contrast, sharpness, etc. but there are also advanced calibration controls including 2 point and 20 point white balance, gamma, and the like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you able to store “lens memories” using the variable focus?


----------



## Cdmiller86

Mikenificent1 said:


> are you able to store “lens memories” using the variable focus?


That’s a good question. There is no lens memory function. If you’ve got a 120” 16:9 screen, you dial in focus to that size and that’s it. 

What use cases are you thinking for this function? Moving the PJ from one room that has a 100” screen and then to another where you want to project at 130”? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikenificent1

Cdmiller86 said:


> That’s a good question. There is no lens memory function. If you’ve got a 120” 16:9 screen, you dial in focus to that size and that’s it.
> 
> What use cases are you thinking for this function? Moving the PJ from one room that has a 100” screen and then to another where you want to project at 130”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For someone with a 2.35 scope, or other aspect ratios such as 2.0 screen for example. You set up the projector so that it fills the width of the screen and hides the black bars when watching a 2.35 AR movie. Then when watching 16:9 TV you zoom out with variable zoom so that the picture shrinks and fills the height of the screen and you can see the whole picture.

Instead of having to do it manually all the time, just a button that has each zoom setting saved.


----------



## aerodynamics

Mikenificent1 said:


> For someone with a 2.35 scope, or other aspect ratios such as 2.0 screen for example. You set up the projector so that it fills the width of the screen and hides the black bars when watching a 2.35 AR movie. Then when watching 16:9 TV you zoom out with variable zoom so that the picture shrinks and fills the height of the screen and you can see the whole picture.
> 
> Instead of having to do it manually all the time, just a button that has each zoom setting saved.


Pretty sure it only has motorized focus, not zoom.


----------



## Ricoflashback

aerodynamics said:


> Pretty sure it only has motorized focus, not zoom.


I do not know of any UST projector with a zoom function for a scope screen. Certainly no lens memory that I’m aware of. Which makes it really puzzling to test the PX1-Pro with anything but a 16 x 9 screen. Any pics, yet? Black levels? Comparison to some of the Chinese projectors like the Formovie Fengmi T1?


----------



## normang

For some reason, this model does not seem to be getting much coverage from other YT channels that have covered other Hisense models in the past year, it would be nice to get some other perspectives on the PX1-Pro. I know @ProjectionHead has indicated that a comparison is coming eventually I believe. The only videos I am aware of at the moment are one's from Spare Change and a related channel, showing the PX1-Pro on a wall without a screen. Which looked really good.. But it would still be nice if there were more reviews around the corner...


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> For some reason, this model does not seem to be getting much coverage from other YT channels that have covered other Hisense models in the past year, it would be nice to get some other perspectives on the PX1-Pro. I know @ProjectionHead has indicated that a comparison is coming eventually I believe. The only videos I am aware of at the moment are one's from Spare Change and a related channel, showing the PX1-Pro on a wall without a screen. Which looked really good.. But it would still be nice if there were more reviews around the corner...


We've got a brief first look video that will be published today or tomorrow. We are doing brightness & contrast measurements today and then a full ISF calibration with before and after which will then be used in our more in-depth video to come shortly and then cycle the Px1-Pro into our UST shootout series comparing it to the L9G, Samsung LSP9T, LG HU85La and then trickle in some of the single laser units.
I may even get around to doing the Vava Chroma but that's toward the end of my list since we won't have it on the shelves until May from my last update from Vava.


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> We've got a brief first look video that will be published today or tomorrow. We are doing brightness & contrast measurements today and then a full ISF calibration with before and after which will then be used in our more in-depth video to come shortly and then cycle the Px1-Pro into our UST shootout series comparing it to the L9G, Samsung LSP9T, LG HU85La and then trickle in some of the single laser units.
> I may even get around to doing the Vava Chroma but that's toward the end of my list since we won't have it on the shelves until May from my last update from Vava.


Thank you Brian!


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> We've got a brief first look video that will be published today or tomorrow. We are doing brightness & contrast measurements today and then a full ISF calibration with before and after which will then be used in our more in-depth video to come shortly and then cycle the Px1-Pro into our UST shootout series comparing it to the L9G, Samsung LSP9T, LG HU85La and then trickle in some of the single laser units.
> I may even get around to doing the Vava Chroma but that's toward the end of my list since we won't have it on the shelves until May from my last update from Vava.


Fengmi T1. Fengmi T1. I wanna see those black level comparisons.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> Fengmi T1. Fengmi T1. I wanna see those black level comparisons.


If anyone here has a Fengmi and wants to send it to us to measure and compare, I'm happy to do so


----------



## ProjectionHead

Not my best work, but it was as rush job for y'all. Here is our first look video on the PX1-Pro:






As I mentioned earlier, we are doing measurements and calibrations today and will be doing a much more in-depth review shortly and cycling it into our UST shootout series.


----------



## Alan C.

Thanks, Brian. How is the sound? Compare with other UST?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Alan C. said:


> Thanks, Brian. How is the sound? Compare with other UST?


It's ok. It has less powerful speakers than the L9G. This is really a projector meant to go into a more dedicated theater space where one would assume that there is already a supplementary sound system being used.

No matter how good the built in speakers are, you'll never get a cinematic experience with such a small sound stage.

That being said, Hisense's older L10E (dual laser) model had the BEST built in audio of any UST we've ever heard and came with a wireless subwoofer as well.


----------



## Alan C.

ProjectionHead said:


> It's ok. It has less powerful speakers than the L9G. This is really a projector meant to go into a more dedicated theater space where one would assume that there is already a supplementary sound system being used.
> 
> No matter how good the built in speakers are, you'll never get a cinematic experience with such a small sound stage.
> 
> That being said, Hisense's older L10E (dual laser) model had the BEST built in audio of any UST we've ever heard and came with a wireless subwoofer as well.


Many thanks.


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> Not my best work, but it was as rush job for y'all. Here is our first look video on the PX1-Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, we are doing measurements and calibrations today and will be doing a much more in-depth review shortly and cycling it into our UST shootout series.


First off, thanks for the great video! 

I am currently designing my basement home theater and my question, being a total projector newbie, is does this UST projector with a ALR screen offer better, worse or the same black levels as a similarly price long throw projector in a light controlled room.

Thanks again and I can't wait to get my theater built and order placed!
Dan


----------



## ProjectionHead

dancolt said:


> First off, thanks for the great video!
> 
> I am currently designing my basement home theater and my question, being a total projector newbie, is does this UST projector with a ALR screen offer better, worse or the same black levels as a similarly price long throw projector in a light controlled room.
> 
> Thanks again and I can't wait to get my theater built and order placed!
> Dan


Some UST projectors measure better black levels than others and some are better/worse than standard throw. The screen will also play into the calculation; while a screen will not alter contrast, it can lower the black level floor (but the white level ceiling accordingly as well).

You also wont get independent RGB lasers in a standard throw projector at the same price class as any UST that has them right now, which will affect color.

Too many factors in 2 piece projection that play with each other for me to be able to give you a simple yes or no on this one, but there are certainly plenty of knowledgable and opinionated people here who will have no problem doing so


----------



## Ricoflashback

dancolt said:


> First off, thanks for the great video!
> 
> I am currently designing my basement home theater and my question, being a total projector newbie, is does this UST projector with a ALR screen offer better, worse or the same black levels as a similarly price long throw projector in a light controlled room.
> 
> Thanks again and I can't wait to get my theater built and order placed!
> Dan


I’ll throw my two cents in. If you have the room and especially a basement theater where you can control the light - going with a regular throw projector will give you more screen options and flexibility in setting up your projector as well as the placement of your center channel. Yes - mounting a projector involves a little more work but once it’s done - you’re set. You can also look at options like a Cinemascope screen and projectors with lens memory and horizontal and vertical shift. You can go with higher gain screens, fixed or electronic. PJ’s like the Epson 5050/6050 have very good black levels. Better than most UST projectors. The newer Epson 12000 laser projector will be here in the U.S. soon. You can upgrade, later, to the blackest of black projectors - JVC when your budget allows.

And another important point. Sound is everything for that Cinematic experience. If you can, plan for a Dolby Atmos layout. You’ll end up with a theater the whole family and friends will enjoy. Once the lights go down, you‘ll enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> Some UST projectors measure better black levels than others and some are better/worse than standard throw. The screen will also play into the calculation; while a screen will not alter contrast, it can lower the black level floor (but the white level ceiling accordingly as well).
> 
> You also wont get independent RGB lasers in a standard throw projector at the same price class as any UST that has them right now, which will affect color.
> 
> Too many factors in 2 piece projection that play with each other for me to be able to give you a simple yes or no on this one, but there are certainly plenty of knowledgable and opinionated people here who will have no problem doing so


Thanks Brian, every little bit of info helps.


----------



## nocoyeti

Ricoflashback said:


> I’ll throw my two cents in. If you have the room and especially a basement theater where you can control the light - going with a regular throw projector will give you more screen options and flexibility in setting up your projector as well as the placement of your center channel. Yes - mounting a projector involves a little more work but once it’s done - you’re set. You can also look at options like a Cinemascope screen and projectors with lens memory and horizontal and vertical shift. You can go with higher gain screens, fixed or electronic. PJ’s like the Epson 5050/6050 have very good black levels. Better than most UST projectors. The newer Epson 12000 laser projector will be here in the U.S. soon. You can upgrade, later, to the blackest of black projectors - JVC when your budget allows.
> 
> And another important point. Sound is everything for that Cinematic experience. If you can, plan for a Dolby Atmos layout. You’ll end up with a theater the whole family and friends will enjoy. Once the lights go down, you‘ll enjoy every minute of it.


Hey Rico,

Thanks for the info. Definitely going with Atmos (7.2.4) and know what you are saying about the center speaker, what a pain the a$$! 

Where can I get info on the Epson 12000 laser? I just googled it and found nothing.


----------



## ProjectionHead

dancolt said:


> Hey Rico,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Definitely going with Atmos (7.2.4) and know what you are saying about the center speaker, what a pain the a$$!
> 
> Where can I get info on the Epson 12000 laser? I just googled it and found nothing.











Epson LS12000: The Most Advanced 4K Laser Cinema Projector From Epson


UPDATE: Epson Releases Their Most Advanced 4K Laser Projector to Date. The Epson LS12000 Introducing the newest Epson Pro Cinema Projectors the Epson LS12000. We heard it was going to be released and we were right! (As we usually are.) The...




www.projectorscreen.com





Don't expect to get the "real" deal until they lift their embargo, but we were allowed to share this speculation as it was from info they published on their international sites.
You can expect me to drop the news here the moment they allow it


----------



## Ricoflashback

dancolt said:


> Hey Rico,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Definitely going with Atmos (7.2.4) and know what you are saying about the center speaker, what a pain the a$$!
> 
> Where can I get info on the Epson 12000 laser? I just googled it and found nothing.


Brian, besides being suave and debonair, is one of the best online dealers you can work with. Honest with competitive pricing - he’ll work with you to find the right solution for your needs. I’m really looking forward to the Epson 12000 arrival in the states. If I was able to have a dedicated theater room in our next place, that laser PJ would be high on my list. It’s getting great but limited reviews in the U.K. and Europe. Check out the AV Forums across the pond.

Is your basement finished or partially finished? There is a great ”Dolby Atmos” forum on AVSForum where folks provide their layouts and get great advice on maximizing their Atmos setup. I’d start there. How big is the room? Where could you put a mounted projector? How big is the wall for a screen? Throw distance? Projectorcentral.com is a fabulous website to gain valuable information on throw distances and projector reviews. Take your time. Do it right. I envy you. One of the most enjoyable experiences I’ve had in my life is in building out my modest home theater. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## nocoyeti

Ricoflashback said:


> Brian, besides being suave and debonair, is one of the best online dealers you can work with. Honest with competitive pricing - he’ll work with you to find the right solution for your needs. I’m really looking forward to the Epson 12000 arrival in the states. If I was able to have a dedicated theater room in our next place, that laser PJ would be high on my list. It’s getting great but limited reviews in the U.K. and Europe. Check out the AV Forums across the pond.
> 
> Is your basement finished or partially finished? There is a great ”Dolby Atmos” forum on AVSForum where folks provide their layouts and get great advice on maximizing their Atmos setup. I’d start there. How big is the room? Where could you put a mounted projector? How big is the wall for a screen? Throw distance? Projectorcentral.com is a fabulous website to gain valuable information on throw distances and projector reviews. Take your time. Do it right. I envy you. One of the most enjoyable experiences I’ve had in my life is in building out my modest home theater. Enjoy the journey!


Rico, thank you the recommendation, I fully intend to purchase my projector and screen from Brian. That's the easy part. 

The basement is unfinished and a little over 2,000 sqft which I will be finishing about 3/4 of it. This is my first basement ever so I am excited and overwhelmed at the same time.

As you can see below my theater right now is roughly 15' x 19' x 8.5' but I have the "Unknown Area" behind it that could add another 9' to the length. Do you think that 15' x 27' would be too long? I am concerned that the rear surrounds would be too far back. If I don't add that area to the theater it will be used to extend our "Speakeasy". 

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
Dan


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> Epson LS12000: The Most Advanced 4K Laser Cinema Projector From Epson
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Epson Releases Their Most Advanced 4K Laser Projector to Date. The Epson LS12000 Introducing the newest Epson Pro Cinema Projectors the Epson LS12000. We heard it was going to be released and we were right! (As we usually are.) The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect to get the "real" deal until they lift their embargo, but we were allowed to share this speculation as it was from info they published on their international sites.
> You can expect me to drop the news here the moment they allow it


Wow that might be something special. I have signed up for notifications on your site. I wonder about someone getting up and accidentally looking at the projector. 🎇. Ouch!


----------



## Ricoflashback

dancolt said:


> Rico, thank you the recommendation, I fully intend to purchase my projector and screen from Brian. That's the easy part.
> 
> The basement is unfinished and a little over 2,000 sqft which I will be finishing about 3/4 of it. This is my first basement ever so I am excited and overwhelmed at the same time.
> 
> As you can see below my theater right now is roughly 15' x 19' x 8.5' but I have the "Unknown Area" behind it that could add another 9' to the length. Do you think that 15' x 27' would be too long? I am concerned that the rear surrounds would be too far back. If I don't add that area to the theater it will be used to extend our "Speakeasy".
> 
> Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> Dan
> 
> View attachment 3227113


I want your basement! What a great canvas to start with. Try the new build thread and other forums outside of the AVS Forum.


----------



## CabbageMan

JackB said:


> In one of the other threads on the latest chinese USTs that offered ALDP there was a You Tube video by Passion Cinema that showed side by side comparisons of this Hisense and the ALDP unit. There was an obvious positive for contrast on the ALDP projector. However, there was no mention of how much calibration was done on the Hisense Pro to optimize the black levels and contrast on it. We know that the ALDPs offer minimum calibration tools.
> 
> Any insight on this?


Can you link this? I’d like to see the video.


----------



## ajamils

Can we just go back to discussing the projector that this thread is about instead of random stuff?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elucigan

Hey Everyone,

I am just getting into home theater. I am finishing up renovations to a new house I bought. I have a 22' x 20' room to use as a theater. It is light controlled and I will have a 7.2.4 atmos system. Trying to find a projector to go with it. There is a bulk head that runs through the middle of the room that makes a standard projector problematic. I was looking at UST projectors. 

Mostly I had been looking at the BenQ V7050i and the Hisense PX1 Pro. Looks like the PX1 Pro has better black levels which I do place value in. It also appears to have better input lag for gaming (not my top priority but nice). I have been reading the forum and wondering if anyone has a recommendation or could guide me to something I am not considering?

Thank you!


----------



## Ricoflashback

CabbageMan said:


> Can you link this? I’d like to see the video.


Maybe someone can post a link on the ALPD versus the Hisense projector. Brian mentioned in his review of the PX1-Pro that the black levels were very good in a darkened room. I don’t think any calibration on any projector will greatly affect contrast or the black floor. It is what it is in terms of the inherent capabilities of any PJ. I’m not sure when the PX1-Pro will ship or how many of them are out there now. I imagine there will be a PX1-Pro owners thread when enough hit the street.

Regarding ALPD technology - I don’t know what’s in the secret sauce. Since Xiaomi and Fengmi do not have an American distribution channel, the only way to get one is to order through a Chinese or Australian website. It would be great to see if projectorscreen.com or projectorcentral.com could get their hands on one and post findings. I can say this from the pics I’ve seen from the ALPD 4.0 versions - by far the best black levels and removal of “gas and mist” compared to any other UST projector I’ve researched. That includes the expensive models from Samsung and other vendors like BenQ and Hisense.


----------



## JackB

CabbageMan said:


> Can you link this? I’d like to see the video.


----------



## JackB

Ricoflashback said:


> Maybe someone can post a link on the ALPD versus the Hisense projector. Brian mentioned in his review of the PX1-Pro that the black levels were very good in a darkened room. I don’t think any calibration on any projector will greatly affect contrast or the black floor. It is what it is in terms of the inherent capabilities of any PJ. I’m not sure when the PX1-Pro will ship or how many of them are out there now. I imagine there will be a PX1-Pro owners thread when enough hit the street.
> 
> Regarding ALPD technology - I don’t know what’s in the secret sauce. Since Xiaomi and Fengmi do not have an American distribution channel, the only way to get one is to order through a Chinese or Australian website. It would be great to see if projectorscreen.com or projectorcentral.com could get their hands on one and post findings. I can say this from the pics I’ve seen from the ALPD 4.0 versions - by far the best black levels and removal of “gas and mist” compared to any other UST projector I’ve researched. That includes the expensive models from Samsung and other vendors like BenQ and Hisense.


If this ALDP is so good I wonder why the main manufacturers, including Hisense, haven’t used it in their projectors. There has to be a reason.


----------



## Ricoflashback

JackB said:


> If this ALDP is so good I wonder why the main manufacturers, including Hisense, haven’t used it in their projectors. There has to be a reason.


Well, it’s the Chinese and they are very protective of their technology (while gladly stealing other technology but that’s another story.) Appotronics is the creator of ALPD and in 2016, they entered into an agreement with the huge congomerate Xiaomi and established Fengmi Technology. To my knowledge, no one else has licensed ALPD where the real picture difference is with the C2 (ALPD 3.0 RB, DV/HDR10) and T1 (ALPD 4.0 RGB, DV/HDR10/HDR10+) UST projectors. Why they haven’t licensed it to another Chinese company like Hisense, I don’t know. Maybe competition between the two groups.


----------



## bennutt

ProjectionHead said:


> It's ok. It has less powerful speakers than the L9G. This is really a projector meant to go into a more dedicated theater space where one would assume that there is already a supplementary sound system being used.
> 
> No matter how good the built in speakers are, you'll never get a cinematic experience with such a small sound stage.
> 
> That being said, Hisense's older L10E (dual laser) model had the BEST built in audio of any UST we've ever heard and came with a wireless subwoofer as well.


When I ask about sound I couldn’t care less about the speakers. I want to know if I can hear it humming at 10 - 12 feet away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> Maybe someone can post a link on the ALPD versus the Hisense projector. Brian mentioned in his review of the PX1-Pro that the black levels were very good in a darkened room. I don’t think any calibration on any projector will greatly affect contrast or the black floor. It is what it is in terms of the inherent capabilities of any PJ. I’m not sure when the PX1-Pro will ship or how many of them are out there now. I imagine there will be a PX1-Pro owners thread when enough hit the street.
> 
> Regarding ALPD technology - I don’t know what’s in the secret sauce. Since Xiaomi and Fengmi do not have an American distribution channel, the only way to get one is to order through a Chinese or Australian website. It would be great to see if projectorscreen.com or projectorcentral.com could get their hands on one and post findings. I can say this from the pics I’ve seen from the ALPD 4.0 versions - by far the best black levels and removal of “gas and mist” compared to any other UST projector I’ve researched. That includes the expensive models from Samsung and other vendors like BenQ and Hisense.


The new Vava Chroma uses ALDP 4.0. I’ve got one and it’s in the queue for testing and measurement.
I’ll let y’all know how it stacks up soon.


----------



## Ricoflashback

ProjectionHead said:


> The new Vava Chroma uses ALDP 4.0. I’ve got one and it’s in the queue for testing and measurement.
> I’ll let y’all know how it stacks up soon.


Great! I’ve read that Vava’s implementation of ALPD 4.0 is a little different than the Fengmi T1. But still - nice to have something with this technology to compare with the PX1-Pro and other UST PJ’s you are testing. Do you have the PX1-Pro in stock, Brian? If not, anticipated date?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Ricoflashback said:


> Great! I’ve read that Vava’s implementation of ALPD 4.0 is a little different than the Fengmi T1. But still - nice to have something with this technology to compare with the PX1-Pro and other UST PJ’s you are testing. Do you have the PX1-Pro in stock, Brian? If not, anticipated date?


I have ALL the PX1-Pros in stock .
After the huge success of the L9G and previewing this unit, I new this was going to be a winner so we gobbled most of em all up from Hisense.


----------



## JackB

ProjectionHead said:


> The new Vava Chroma uses ALDP 4.0. I’ve got one and it’s in the queue for testing and measurement.
> I’ll let y’all know how it stacks up soon.


Brian, some have said that perhaps the reason the UST's with ALDP seem to have much better contrast is because they may have them set to or only measured with some form of dynamic contrast turned on. Could you check this out with the Vava? One of the two standards of today(Xiaomi & Fengmi @3,000+:1) was tested by Passion Home Cinema and there was no measured contrast difference between the normal setting and dynamic setting. So either the dynamic was broken, or who knows what was going on. 

To me your findings on this are very important. Because of its hardware and software features the new Hisense seems to be the solution to our needs. But if contrast is king, then maybe not.


----------



## ProjectionHead

JackB said:


> Brian, some have said that perhaps the reason the UST's with ALDP seem to have much better contrast is because they may have them set to or only measured with some form of dynamic contrast turned on. Could you check this out with the Vava? One of the two standards of today(Xiaomi & Fengmi @3,000+:1) was tested by Passion Home Cinema and there was no measured contrast difference between the normal setting and dynamic setting. So either the dynamic was broken, or who knows what was going on.
> 
> To me your findings on this are very important. Because of its hardware and software features the new Hisense seems to be the solution to our needs. But if contrast is king, then maybe not.


The Vava chroma is on the list to be done and I will get it head to head with the PX1-Pro in the near future.


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> The Vava chroma is on the list to be done and I will get it head to head with the PX1-Pro in the near future.


Excellent!

Thanks


----------



## ProjectionHead

bennutt said:


> When I ask about sound I couldn’t care less about the speakers. I want to know if I can hear it humming at 10 - 12 feet away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, in this case you most certainly cannot.


----------



## bennutt

ProjectionHead said:


> lol, in this case you most certainly cannot.


Well that is awesome news. One of my only complaints with the LG HU85LA is that I can hear it when turning it on or quiet movie sections.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

Elucigan said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am just getting into home theater. I am finishing up renovations to a new house I bought. I have a 22' x 20' room to use as a theater. It is light controlled and I will have a 7.2.4 atmos system. Trying to find a projector to go with it. There is a bulk head that runs through the middle of the room that makes a standard projector problematic. I was looking at UST projectors.
> 
> Mostly I had been looking at the BenQ V7050i and the Hisense PX1 Pro. Looks like the PX1 Pro has better black levels which I do place value in. It also appears to have better input lag for gaming (not my top priority but nice). I have been reading the forum and wondering if anyone has a recommendation or could guide me to something I am not considering?
> 
> Thank you!


We will be doing a shootout between the two models soon, but if you want the quick answer - I'd suggest the PX1-Pro.


----------



## Grumi

Sorry if it has been asked before but the px1-pro is usually advertised with a 60Hz refresh rate despite having two [email protected] Hz hdmi ports. 
I'm confused, so I'm wondering if it's limited to 60 Hz?

Looking forward to the shootout videos anyway!


----------



## ajamils

Grumi said:


> Sorry if it has been asked before but the px1-pro is usually advertised with a 60Hz refresh rate despite having two [email protected] Hz hdmi ports.
> I'm confused, so I'm wondering if it's limited to 60 Hz?
> 
> Looking forward to the shootout videos anyway!


Like L9, it accepts 4k 120 but it does not output that. I believe it has something to do with the chip limitation.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brajesh

VAVA Chroma's black level is decent, but no match for Xiaomi/Wemax. My plan initially was to upgrade from Wemax A300 to Chroma, but after a couple of weeks of use/comparison, ended up keeping the A300 and eBay'ing off the Chroma.


----------



## Aztar35

Brajesh said:


> VAVA Chroma's black level is decent, but no match for Xiaomi/Wemax. My plan initially was to upgrade from Wemax A300 to Chroma, but after a couple of weeks of use/comparison, ended up keeping the A300 and eBay'ing off the Chroma.


I was able to see rainbow effect on the VAVA Chroma. Do you also notice any? Also, is there any rainbow effect that you saw on the Wemax?


----------



## JackB

Brajesh said:


> VAVA Chroma's black level is decent, but no match for Xiaomi/Wemax. My plan initially was to upgrade from Wemax A300 to Chroma, but after a couple of weeks of use/comparison, ended up keeping the A300 and eBay'ing off the Chroma.


Brajesh,

If the Vava is also ALDP like the Xiamoi why do you think it can't match the black level/contrast?


----------



## Brajesh

It is ALPD, but there's something in the implementation Appotronics is sharing with Xiaomi/Fengmi/Wemax that it isn't w/other manufacturers (VAVA, Bomaker) using the same chip. The difference is significantly better blacks and contrast, especially considering all are using the same .47 TI DLP chip.


----------



## flyguyjake

ProjectionHead said:


> We will be doing a shootout between the two models soon, but if you want the quick answer - I'd suggest the PX1-Pro.


No ALPD 4.0 in a standard throw projector?


----------



## Aztar35

flyguyjake said:


> No ALPD 4.0 in a standard throw projector?


You can check the specs on the model you're interested in to see. I'm not aware of one offhand, but I also haven't looked into it.


----------



## Gatorbama

ajamils said:


> @ProjectionHead since you are in touch with Hisense, could you please request them to include Netflix in new projector? Hate using a separate device for one app.


I asked about this on Twitter. The response:

All certified products made available in the North American market require certification from many of the application developers prior to licensing. This certification process has stringent requirements for testing of the application within the televisions eco-system, as well as regional volumes that must be met.

As a premium, niche product, the Hisense Laser TV is only available in limited quantities in selected markets that unfortunately, do not meet the certification criteria of certain streaming services.

They went on to say they are working on certs and will push out when obtained


----------



## ajamils

Gatorbama said:


> I asked about this on Twitter. The response:
> 
> All certified products made available in the North American market require certification from many of the application developers prior to licensing. This certification process has stringent requirements for testing of the application within the televisions eco-system, as well as regional volumes that must be met.
> 
> As a premium, niche product, the Hisense Laser TV is only available in limited quantities in selected markets that unfortunately, do not meet the certification criteria of certain streaming services.
> 
> They went on to say they are working on certs and will push out when obtained


Thanks for the update.

On second thought, since I just bought (another) Nvidia Shield, I rather have no apps and a cheaper projector 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Mathews

ajamils said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> On second thought, since I just bought (another) Nvidia Shield, I rather have no apps and a cheaper projector
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Or alternatively no apps, and an even better projector.

i.e. put the money into improving native contrast instead of into apps that are already on roku, shield, htpc etc. PX1-Pro's color gamut etc looks appealing, but native contrast still a concern.

Lots of higher end projectors have no apps


----------



## Gatorbama

Maybe someone can help me with this: I have had my lg oled unplugged for a while and recently plugged it back in for use. The power button on the LG remote now turns off and on my LG9 and I am not sure how to stop it. I am guessing if I turn off eArc, maybe that would but they are not connected and I would lose the benefit of the other items on eARC


----------



## yesti

Does anyone know if you able to use the 3.5mm audio output simultaneously with eARC? Or can you only pick one audio output at a time?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

Gatorbama said:


> Maybe someone can help me with this: I have had my lg oled unplugged for a while and recently plugged it back in for use. The power button on the LG remote now turns off and on my LG9 and I am not sure how to stop it. I am guessing if I turn off eArc, maybe that would but they are not connected and I would lose the benefit of the other items on eARC


The Hisense remote can control the lg old tv. Probably has the same infrared code with the lg. I had the same problem with my L9g.


----------



## vagos1103gr1

yesti said:


> Does anyone know if you able to use the 3.5mm audio output simultaneously with eARC? Or can you only pick one audio output at a time?


I use an active subwoofer with my L9g through the 3.5 and the internal speaker and working fine


----------



## yesti

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I use an active subwoofer with my L9g through the 3.5 and the internal speaker and working fine


Thanks! So the 3.5mm port is always active? I don't know what the menu options are but I was thinking of using my existing 5.1 system through the 3.5mm and add Atmos height speakers via eARC and WISA. Would that work?


----------



## vagos1103gr1

I don’t know if is gonna work together with earc as I dont have anything connected on earc except an Apple TV . I want to buy the Sonos arc but I am hesitated cause Sonos has only one hdmi and if I am gonna use one on my l9g I will remain with only 2 and that is not enoug. I have a Xbox serit’s x and ps5 plus an Apple TV


----------



## yesti

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I don’t know if is gonna work together with earc as I dont have anything connected on earc except an Apple TV . I want to buy the Sonos arc but I am hesitated cause Sonos has only one hdmi and if I am gonna use one on my l9g I will remain with only 2 and that is not enoug. I have a Xbox serit’s x and ps5 plus an Apple TV


Yah, I'm thinking it's a long shot. At least you have 3 on the L9G, the PX1-Pro only has 2! gotta google some HDMI selector boxes i guess.


----------



## CabbageMan

vagos1103gr1 said:


> I don’t know if is gonna work together with earc as I dont have anything connected on earc except an Apple TV . I want to buy the Sonos arc but I am hesitated cause Sonos has only one hdmi and if I am gonna use one on my l9g I will remain with only 2 and that is not enoug. I have a Xbox serit’s x and ps5 plus an Apple TV


Does the Sonos have an HDMI In? Can’t you plug your Apple TV into that and it’ll pass through to your tv? Leaving the other two HDMI slots for PS5 and Xbox


----------



## vagos1103gr1

CabbageMan said:


> Does the Sonos have an HDMI In? Can’t you plug your Apple TV into that and it’ll pass through to your tv? Leaving the other two HDMI slots for PS5 and Xbox


no just one ear hdmi


----------



## Ricoflashback

FYI - check around for pricing on the PX1-Pro and other UST projectors. It seems that there are a lot of great deals on many UST PJ's. I don't know if that's just the availability of UST projectors or whether there are so many new models being introduced. All I know is that it's great for consumers as this technology has really taken off and new features and benefits are being added every year. My wish list for UST? Horizontal and vertical lens shift with zoom memory. I don't know if this is possible but it would open up "scope" screens for folks that want to go in that direction.


----------



## CabbageMan

Ricoflashback said:


> FYI - check around for pricing on the PX1-Pro and other UST projectors. It seems that there are a lot of great deals on many UST PJ's. I don't know if that's just the availability of UST projectors or whether there are so many new models being introduced. All I know is that it's great for consumers as this technology has really taken off and new features and benefits are being added every year. My wish list for UST? Horizontal and vertical lens shift with zoom memory. I don't know if this is possible but it would open up "scope" screens for folks that want to go in that direction.


Are you seeing prices on the PX1-Pro lower than $3,500? if so, where?


----------



## Ricoflashback

CabbageMan said:


> Are you seeing prices on the PX1-Pro lower than $3,500? if so, where?


I can't speak to pricing specifics but my post was meant generally towards all the UST Projectors. Sorry if I confused folks. It seems that the UST Projector release "cycle" is much faster than regular throw PJ's. Add the Chinese UST Projectors to the mix and you have a lot of options.


----------



## calvinwalfred

CabbageMan said:


> Are you seeing prices on the PX1-Pro lower than $3,500? if so, where?


If it ever goes under 3000, I’ll purchase one. I wonder if any of them shipped that may have been purchased during the price mistake at Amazon.


----------



## CabbageMan

calvinwalfred said:


> If it ever goes under 3000, I’ll purchase one. I wonder if any of them shipped that may have been purchased during the price mistake at Amazon.


I wish it was on Greentoe, Would love to put an offer in at $2,800 to see if anyone would take that but its not on there yet. I never saw that price mistake. What was it selling for?


----------



## calvinwalfred

CabbageMan said:


> I wish it was on Greentoe, Would love to put an offer in at $2,800 to see if anyone would take that but its not on there yet. I never saw that price mistake. What was it selling for?


Like 2700, Amazon had jumped the gun and put it up before the official release date. Then they took it down.


----------



## vidiot33

ProjectionHead said:


> That is the best AT screen to use. It’s not ALR but it’s low gain will prevent any hot spotting and enhance black levels.
> Plus, it’s a Stewart (best brand) and rated to 16k+ and compatible with standard throw projectors as well in case you change your setup.


How much for a 120” diagonal 16:9?


----------



## Gatorbama

vagos1103gr1 said:


> The Hisense remote can control the lg old tv. Probably has the same infrared code with the lg. I had the same problem with my L9g.


 so the LG is doing the opposite and controller my projector. Is there a way to stop it


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I totally missed the discounted Vava Chroma... i'm really sad now. Are there any good or better alternatives on the market at this price. I'm totally new to Laser TV's.


----------



## CabbageMan

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I totally missed the discounted Vava Chroma... i'm really sad now. Are there any good or better alternatives on the market at this price. I'm totally new to Laser TV's.


I just placed an order for the Fengmi T1. You can also check out the Xiomi C2. 

Here is the AVS Thread for the T1: Formovie Fengmi T1


----------



## Gordon Parr

<———waiting patiently for some Projection Screen comparison videos…or did i miss them somewhere?


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> Brian, how is the contrast on this one? The specs say it has a dynamic contrast system, so I'm expecting better blacks down low when compared with the LSP9T. However, I'd have to see its native contrast otherwise since the PX1-Pro uses the smaller .47 chip and the LSP9T uses the larger .66/.67 chip type.


I know that in another post you mentioned that you had a preference for the PX1-Pro over the LSP9T, but I'm wondering specifically on the subject of black floor and shadow detail, do you recall your subjective impressions compared to the LSP9T?


----------



## Aztar35

JereyWolf said:


> I know that in another post you mentioned that you had a preference for the PX1-Pro over the LSP9T, but I'm wondering specifically on the subject of black floor and shadow detail, do you recall your subjective impressions compared to the LSP9T?


PM sent.


----------



## divertiti

Does anyone know of a setup and calibration guide for this unit? I have had it for a week and the color is great, just that coming from a 77 inch OLED, the brightness and highlights are somewhat muted in comparison in HDR content, giving the image a slightly dim quality. I'm using a Vivid Storm ALR screen in a light controlled dedicated room. The settings I'm using is HDR theater, contrast 48, brightness 58, color 52, active contrast high, luminescence 10, auto light sensor on


----------



## Eddiscus1

divertiti said:


> Does anyone know of a setup and calibration guide for this unit? I have had it for a week and the color is great, just that coming from a 77 inch OLED, the brightness and highlights are somewhat muted in comparison in HDR content, giving the image a slightly dim quality. I'm using a Vivid Storm ALR screen in a light controlled dedicated room. The settings I'm using is HDR theater, contrast 48, brightness 58, color 52, active contrast high, luminescence 10, auto light sensor on


I have noticed this as well on my L9G and feel it has to do with the tone Mapping of HDR either in the display or the content or maybe both. Maybe the next firmware version will address it. I have seen it worse with certain studio's releases compared to others. Below are two images with my projector calibrated both in SDR and HDR. You will notice that the UHD version of the film is better than the HDR version.

UHD Version










HDR Version


----------



## nocoyeti

Well that's a bummer. I am hoping there is a settings fix for the PX1 Pro.


----------



## Bytehoven

Eddiscus1 said:


> I have noticed this as well on my L9G and feel it has to do with the tone Mapping of HDR either in the display or the content or maybe both. Maybe the next firmware version will address it. I have seen it worse with certain studio's releases compared to others. Below are two images with my projector calibrated both in SDR and HDR. You will notice that the UHD version of the film is better than the HDR version.
> 
> UHD Version
> View attachment 3234007
> 
> 
> 
> HDR Version
> View attachment 3234009


My hope would be, as Hisense releases the Dolby Vision upgade for image processing, the tone mapping approach could inform some tweaks for how they can handle hdr10. 

What do you think Chris? (Cdmiller86)


----------



## nocoyeti

Bytehoven said:


> My hope would be, as Hisense releases the Dolby Vision upgade for image processing, the tone mapping approach could inform some tweaks for how they can handle hdr10.
> 
> What do you think Chris? (Cdmiller86)


Does anyone know an ETA for the Dolby Vision update?


----------



## Bytehoven

dancolt said:


> Does anyone know an ETA for the Dolby Vision update?


???


----------



## nocoyeti

Here is a video showing 4K HDR gaming on the PX1-Pro and it doesn't seem to have the same issue with brightness and highlights. Looks pretty damn good.


----------



## normang

Sometimes I think issue arise from the source material. I think @Cdmiller86 did mention something about a DolbyVision update, but gave no ETA.. Perhaps if he drops back in, he'll have an update.. 

However some shows, or streams can clearly look better than others. Its always a personal preference it seems, and you can probably tweak shows to look good, which then affects others of course and your tweaking again....


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

divertiti said:


> Does anyone know of a setup and calibration guide for this unit? I have had it for a week and the color is great, just that coming from a 77 inch OLED, the brightness and highlights are somewhat muted in comparison in HDR content, giving the image a slightly dim quality. I'm using a Vivid Storm ALR screen in a light controlled dedicated room. The settings I'm using is HDR theater, contrast 48, brightness 58, color 52, active contrast high, luminescence 10, auto light sensor on


Turn off the "Automatic Light Sensor" and keep the "Laser Luminance Level" set to 10 for the maximum brightness.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Eddiscus1 said:


> I have noticed this as well on my L9G and feel it has to do with the tone Mapping of HDR either in the display or the content or maybe both. Maybe the next firmware version will address it. I have seen it worse with certain studio's releases compared to others. Below are two images with my projector calibrated both in SDR and HDR. You will notice that the UHD version of the film is better than the HDR version.
> 
> UHD Version
> View attachment 3234007
> 
> 
> 
> HDR Version
> View attachment 3234009


Is that Eternals? That's a very dim movie, even on an OLED or LED TV, so it's not going to look great on a projector.


----------



## divertiti

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Is that Eternals? That's a very dim movie, even on an OLED or LED TV, so it's not going to look great on a projector.


Do you know why the UHD version looks so much better and more balanced on the same projector than the HDR version?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

divertiti said:


> Do you know why the UHD version looks so much better and more balanced on the same projector than the HDR version?


One of the biggest knocks against the L9G is its HDR tone mapping, so it could be related to that.

If the Dolby Vision update actually gets released it should improve things. And hopefully it includes a tone mapping update for HDR10 content as well.


----------



## JereyWolf

I got my order in for the PX1-Pro. Hoping to receive it by the end of next week. I've been using an LSP9T since November 2020, so I'll be able to give my impressions relative to the Samsung's performance.


----------



## ajamils

Any l9g owners switched to this projector? If so, what are the impressions? 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoyeti

JereyWolf said:


> I got my order in for the PX1-Pro. Hoping to receive it by the end of next week. I've been using an LSP9T since November 2020, so I'll be able to give my impressions relative to the Samsung's performance.


Awesome! 

Can't wait to hear your review/comparison.


----------



## TomGivan

ajamils said:


> Any l9g owners switched to this projector? If so, what are the impressions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, I did. To me it boiled down to the PX1 putting out a sharper image because of the focus adjustment. There was a noticeable difference. The L9G was also almost too bright in some situations in my light controlled room. So the PX1 was perfect for my needs. The colors/picture appear to be similar but the PX1 is just sharper. If anyone wants a slightly used L9G for a decent price, send me a PM.


----------



## nocoyeti

TomGivan said:


> Yes, I did. To me it boiled down to the PX1 putting out a sharper image because of the focus adjustment. There was a noticeable difference. The L9G was also almost too bright in some situations in my light controlled room. So the PX1 was perfect for my needs. The colors/picture appear to be similar but the PX1 is just sharper. If anyone wants a slightly used L9G for a decent price, send me a PM.


Thank you for the insight. How is HDR on the PX1?


----------



## TomGivan

dancolt said:


> Thank you for the insight. How is HDR on the PX1?


I've found that the HDR Standard setting looks best. It is definitely darker than standard content. That said, I think it looks fantastic thanks to the help of the focus.


----------



## nocoyeti

TomGivan said:


> I've found that the HDR Standard setting looks best. It is definitely darker than standard content. That said, I think it looks fantastic thanks to the help of the focus.


Hey Tom, question. Did you ever own a standard projector? If so, in your opinion how do standard projectors compare to ultra short throws?

Dan


----------



## TomGivan

dancolt said:


> Hey Tom, question. Did you ever own a standard projector? If so, in your opinion how do standard projectors compare to ultra short throws?
> 
> Dan


Yes, I have, but it's been a decade, LOL. 

I can really only compare it to my 65" LG OLED and I'm thrilled with the picture quality in comparison. One thing that I like is that the picture settings are very accessible and it's pretty easy to tinker with the picture without getting lost in menus. Minor, I know, but I like to tinker.


----------



## nocoyeti

TomGivan said:


> Yes, I have, but it's been a decade, LOL.
> 
> I can really only compare it to my 65" LG OLED and I'm thrilled with the picture quality in comparison. One thing that I like is that the picture settings are very accessible and it's pretty easy to tinker with the picture without getting lost in menus. Minor, I know, but I like to tinker.


I also have a 65" OLED (Sony). I am always messing around with the picture settings so the fact they are easily accessible is a big plus for me.


----------



## Eddiscus1

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Is that Eternals? That's a very dim movie, even on an OLED or LED TV, so it's not going to look great on a projector.


Yes it is Eternals. Yes there are a lot of dark scenes. But it almost looks like someone left a neutral density filter on the camera lens for the HDR version. 
I know a projector cannot compare to a display when it comes to HDR movies. But I did the following test. My K-Scape player has set of test picture check patterns. After verifying Brightness and contrast using the appropriate patterns (4k HDR 2.35 format). I played the series of windowed greyscale patterns. The projector displayed all the patterns from 0.01 nits up to 2000nits without issue. After 2000 nits there was no perceived change in the pattern. So somewhere between a 1000nit and 2000nit signal the projector flattens out. But it should be adequate to display HDR correctly if the mapping is correct on the source. Just note I did not measure the actual level of the pattern and given the peak advertised 3000 Lumen rating of the projector I am sure it was not reaching 2000 nit's . But the 1000 nit window was plenty bright and there was a visible step up in brightness when going from 1000 to 2000 nits. Not much of an increase but a visible increase.
Just note the movie Eternals on my projector is watchable and probably fine for most but i sometimes get too critical.


----------



## divertiti

There's definitely something off about the HDR implementation, SDR content streamed from Netflix and Amazon look much brighter and better than the HDR content which looks muted. That's not the case on my OLED. @Cdmiller86 any internal recognition and feedback on this?


----------



## Demetri Zuev

ProjectionHead said:


> We will be doing a shootout between the two models soon, but if you want the quick answer - I'd suggest the PX1-Pro.


Hope the shootout is around the corner 

I have the exact same choice to make. What seems appealing with BenQ is color accuracy, calibration setting variety and overall brand experience in the field. But PX1-Pro seems to be a dark horse that may win the race. I'm using a 77 inch OLED in a completely dark room now, but the screen size started to feel small.

With PX1-Pro and V7050i costing literally the same now, this comparison is very much needed.


----------



## yesti

yesti said:


> Does anyone know if you able to use the 3.5mm audio output simultaneously with eARC? Or can you only pick one audio output at a time?


OK, here is the results of my tinkering. No, you cannot use optical/3.5mm and ARC on the projector. They are mutually exclusive in menu/sound output.

I'm using an outboard eARC HDMI switch to supply Platin Monaco speakers (for front Atmos) and if I then I use the optical on the projector for the existing 5.1 system I am unable to compensate for the audio lag as the Monaco maxes out at 200ms delay.

I'm going to try a HDMI->optical extractor box before the projector to get the 5.1 for the existing stereo, arriving shortly. This way I can also use only the projector internal speaker and 3.5mm to a subwoofer if I don't want to fire up the whole surround system. Will let you know if it works!

Streamer -> eARC HDMI switch -> HDMI optical splitter (to 5.1)/eARC to Monaco -> PX1-Pro


----------



## normang

Demetri Zuev said:


> Hope the shootout is around the corner
> 
> I have the exact same choice to make. What seems appealing with BenQ is color accuracy, calibration setting variety and overall brand experience in the field. But PX1-Pro seems to be a dark horse that may win the race. I'm using a 77 inch OLED in a completely dark room now, but the screen size started to feel small.
> 
> With PX1-Pro and V7050i costing literally the same now, this comparison is very much needed.


Considering that the Benq is a single laser and the PX1-Pro is a 3 Color Laser, there really isn't much comparison on that level. Your going to get far better color from the Hisense. 

One can nit-pick these things to death, but at the end of the day, at some point, you have to watch the show and stop looking for the nuances that really aren't that big a deal in most cases.


----------



## zaselim

Hey guys, I have a question. I've been hearing that almost all laser projectors(specially tri-laser ones) have speckle which you can notice in light areas specially in still mode(when paused). Is it true? And does PX1 also have them? If yes then does it hinder the experience?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

zaselim said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I've been hearing that almost all laser projectors(specially tri-laser ones) have speckle which you can notice in light areas specially in still mode(when paused). Is it true? And does PX1 also have them? If yes then does it hinder the experience?


Yes, you can see it even when it isn't paused. I only notice it when there's large white areas on screen. It doesn't hinder the experience for me. Especially since I notice it at my local IMAX with Laser movie theater too.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

normang said:


> Considering that the Benq is a single laser and the PX1-Pro is a 3 Color Laser, there really isn't much comparison on that level. Your going to get far better color from the Hisense.
> 
> One can nit-pick these things to death, but at the end of the day, at some point, you have to watch the show and stop looking for the nuances that really aren't that big a deal in most cases.


I don't have a habit of picking hairs and obsessing over reviews, it's just that with either of them I will have to import without any official warranty or ability to return, so I'd like to see at least one real life professional comparison before making a decision.

*EDIT. * I know it's not scientific, but in the absence of other comparison options at the moment and being locked home due to Covid, I ran through Projectorscreen vids for both V7050i and PX1-Pro and did a couple of screenshots of the exact same scenes in regular HDR10 mode.

What seems weird to me is that it looks like PX1-Pro image has a magenta cast over it, which is especially noticeable in the bow man shot. 

*PX1-Pro*










*V7050i*










*PX1-Pro










V7050i*










I also ran the same test disk on my professionally calibrated 77 inch OLED and here is how the bow man shot looks on it. I double checked the photo to make sure it looks as close to the image on screen as possible.

*LG OLED77C9 Calibrated








*


The P1X-Pro presentation kind of reminded me of early Samsung OLED smartphone screens, where everything was overly saturated to get that color pop effect. Anyway, there's definitely something wrong with the bow man shot on PX1-Pro in terms of color. Whether that is due to absence of calibration or just wrong capture settings on camera, I hope we'll find out soon.


----------



## normang

Demetri Zuev said:


> I don't have a habit of picking hairs and obsessing over reviews, it's just that with either of them I will have to import without any official warranty or ability to return, so I'd like to see at least one real life professional comparison before making a decision.
> 
> It kind of reminded me of early Samsung OLED smartphone screens, where everything was overly saturated to get that color pop effect. Anyway, there's definitely something wrong with the bow man shot on PX1-Pro in terms of color. Whether that is due to absence of calibration or just wrong capture settings on camera, I hope we'll find out soon.


While its always nice to be able to see things in person, specially when returns are hard or can cost something perhaps, for many items these days, its nearly impossible. I bought some speaker mounts recently, I thought they'd work fine, when I got them and tried to install them, could not make them work the way I wanted. So the return was easy, the shipping, was not free. So it cost me.. 

I am sure that if taken the time, the color variance between the two projectors could have been adjusted to be nearly the same ithey were two different reviews.. Without clear details of whether they were or how if, calibrated, you just cannot take some screen grabs from a video and say one projector is better or worse than the other.. The other factor that will impact a setup is what screen you may intend to install or already have?. Some screens of course will work better than others and it depends on your room, dark, somewhat dark, controlled lighting, when you watch etc, etc..


----------



## Demetri Zuev

normang said:


> While its always nice to be able to see things in person, specially when returns are hard or can cost something perhaps, for many items these days, its nearly impossible. I bought some speaker mounts recently, I thought they'd work fine, when I got them and tried to install them, could not make them work the way I wanted. So the return was easy, the shipping, was not free. So it cost me..
> 
> I am sure that if taken the time, the color variance between the two projectors could have been adjusted to be nearly the same ithey were two different reviews.. Without clear details of whether they were or how if, calibrated, you just cannot take some screen grabs from a video and say one projector is better or worse than the other.. The other factor that will impact a setup is what screen you may intend to install or already have?. Some screens of course will work better than others and it depends on your room, dark, somewhat dark, controlled lighting, when you watch etc, etc..


I'm not saying the P1X-Pro is better or worse, it just caught my attention, so I decided to share, especially since I can see a kind of a "reference" image of the same shot on my OLED. And I do realize that this is completely unscientific.

Why did that happen - the creator of the video is in this thread, so I'm sure we'll find out soon enough

I quickly adjusted the Tint slider in Preview on Mac and the image from PX1-Pro already looks much closer to OLED even with a YouTube screenshot source


----------



## JereyWolf

Demetri Zuev said:


> I don't have a habit of picking hairs and obsessing over reviews, it's just that with either of them I will have to import without any official warranty or ability to return, so I'd like to see at least one real life professional comparison before making a decision.
> 
> *EDIT. * I know it's not scientific, but in the absence of other comparison options at the moment, I ran through Projectorscreen vids for both V7050i and PX1-Pro and did a couple of screenshots of the exact same scenes in regular HDR10 mode.
> 
> What seems weird to me is that it looks like PX1-Pro image has a magenta cast over it, which is especially noticeable in the bow man shot. Yes it is more saturated and contrasty, but the colors seem more accurate on BenQ, despite it being just a single laser UST.
> 
> *PX1-Pro*
> 
> View attachment 3236133
> 
> 
> *V7050i*
> 
> View attachment 3236138
> 
> 
> *PX1-Pro
> 
> View attachment 3236135
> 
> 
> V7050i*
> 
> View attachment 3236139
> 
> 
> I also ran the same test disk on my professionally calibrated 77 inch OLED and here is how the bow man shot looks on it. I double checked the photo to make sure it looks as close to the image on screen as possible.
> 
> *LG OLED77C9 Calibrated
> 
> View attachment 3236160
> *
> 
> 
> The P1X-Pro presentation kind of reminded me of early Samsung OLED smartphone screens, where everything was overly saturated to get that color pop effect. Anyway, there's definitely something wrong with the bow man shot on PX1-Pro in terms of color. Whether that is due to absence of calibration or just wrong capture settings on camera, I hope we'll find out soon.


Some of that magenta cast may be due to the tri laser effect on camera sensors. Almost every image I've seen of the LSP9T also had that same sort of tint, it seems very difficult to overcome with standard cameras.


----------



## Dave Harper

^^^THIS^^^

The green laser in an RGB laser projector has a much wider gamut at around BT2020. The camera used to capture that image can’t render the green fully saturated, so it clips earlier than the Red and Blue do, and those two colors (less green) when mixed equal magenta. 

The camera may only be able to capture Rec709 or P3 level colors. If you compare all the gamut charts you’ll see that full red and blue are all not very far off from each other. The main color that changes the most between BT2020, DCI-P3 and Rec709 is green. So when your camera can’t capture that wider gamut, it loses green, causing that magenta hue. 



Demetri Zuev said:


> I don't have a habit of picking hairs and obsessing over reviews, it's just that with either of them I will have to import without any official warranty or ability to return, so I'd like to see at least one real life professional comparison before making a decision.
> 
> *EDIT. * I know it's not scientific, but in the absence of other comparison options at the moment and being locked home due to Covid, I ran through Projectorscreen vids for both V7050i and PX1-Pro and did a couple of screenshots of the exact same scenes in regular HDR10 mode.
> 
> What seems weird to me is that it looks like PX1-Pro image has a magenta cast over it, which is especially noticeable in the bow man shot.
> 
> *PX1-Pro*
> 
> View attachment 3236133
> 
> 
> *V7050i*
> 
> View attachment 3236138
> 
> 
> *PX1-Pro
> 
> View attachment 3236135
> 
> 
> V7050i*
> 
> View attachment 3236139
> 
> 
> I also ran the same test disk on my professionally calibrated 77 inch OLED and here is how the bow man shot looks on it. I double checked the photo to make sure it looks as close to the image on screen as possible.
> 
> *LG OLED77C9 Calibrated
> 
> View attachment 3236160
> *
> 
> 
> The P1X-Pro presentation kind of reminded me of early Samsung OLED smartphone screens, where everything was overly saturated to get that color pop effect. Anyway, there's definitely something wrong with the bow man shot on PX1-Pro in terms of color. Whether that is due to absence of calibration or just wrong capture settings on camera, I hope we'll find out soon.


I’ve calibrated and tested both. You want the PX1-Pro.


----------



## JereyWolf

Dave Harper said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> The green laser in an RGB laser projector has a much wider gamut at around BT2020. The camera used to capture that image can’t render the green fully saturated, so it clips earlier than the Red and Blue do, and those two colors (less green) when mixed equal magenta.
> 
> The camera may only be able to capture Rec709 or P3 level colors. If you compare all the gamut charts you’ll see that full red and blue are all not very far off from each other. The main color that changes the most between BT2020, DCI-P3 and Rec709 is green. So when your camera can’t capture that wider gamut, it loses green, causing that magenta hue.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve calibrated and tested both. You want the PX1-Pro.


Thanks for sharing that Dave, it's nice to know the reason behind the phenomenon.


----------



## nocoyeti

Dave Harper said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> The green laser in an RGB laser projector has a much wider gamut at around BT2020. The camera used to capture that image can’t render the green fully saturated, so it clips earlier than the Red and Blue do, and those two colors (less green) when mixed equal magenta.
> 
> The camera may only be able to capture Rec709 or P3 level colors. If you compare all the gamut charts you’ll see that full red and blue are all not very far off from each other. The main color that changes the most between BT2020, DCI-P3 and Rec709 is green. So when your camera can’t capture that wider gamut, it loses green, causing that magenta hue.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve calibrated and tested both. You want the PX1-Pro.


Thanks for the info and opinion.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Dave Harper said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> The green laser in an RGB laser projector has a much wider gamut at around BT2020. The camera used to capture that image can’t render the green fully saturated, so it clips earlier than the Red and Blue do, and those two colors (less green) when mixed equal magenta.
> 
> The camera may only be able to capture Rec709 or P3 level colors. If you compare all the gamut charts you’ll see that full red and blue are all not very far off from each other. The main color that changes the most between BT2020, DCI-P3 and Rec709 is green. So when your camera can’t capture that wider gamut, it loses green, causing that magenta hue.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve calibrated and tested both. You want the PX1-Pro.


Thank you for the explanation. I checked the input lag of BenQ and it seems to be horrible, which leaves me with PX1-Pro


----------



## xythian04

I'm a current Hisense L9G owner that's considering using my 100 day trial window to move to a PX1-Pro. If I do so, then I'll need to get a screen to replace the bundled screen from the L9G. I have the 0.6 gain, wide viewing angle, "cinema" screen for the L9G. What's recommended for the PX1-Pro?

I'm pretty sure the L9G comes with the Elite StarBright CLR screen. Should I just repurchase this screen or consider another option like something from the Grandview Dynamique series? What screen are you all using in your light controlled environments?


----------



## normang

xythian04 said:


> I'm a current Hisense L9G owner that's considering using my 100 day trial window to move to a PX1-Pro. If I do so, then I'll need to get a screen to replace the bundled screen from the L9G. I have the 0.6 gain, wide viewing angle, "cinema" screen for the L9G. What's recommended for the PX1-Pro?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the L9G comes with the Elite StarBright CLR screen. Should I just repurchase this screen or consider another option like something from the Grandview Dynamique series? What screen are you all using in your light controlled environments?


If @ProjectionHead drops in, he would recommend the Grandview


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> I’ve calibrated and tested both. *You want the PX1-Pro.*


I agree. The PX1-Pro is the best of all the UST projectors I've seen so far. Excellent all-around performance for that platform, and it isn't just all about the colors.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Has anyone seen the LG9 next to the PX1-Pro? I'm curious if you lower the L9G brightness so it's equal to that of the PX1-Pro, if there's a noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> If @ProjectionHead drops in, he would recommend the Grandview


The Dynamique has been our standard for a while as we feel it has the best value for the dollar. We are bringing in a new brand who performs on the same level but has an easier to assemble frame with adjustable brackets.

@normang - you will get a DM with info on that shortly


----------



## ProjectionHead

xythian04 said:


> I'm a current Hisense L9G owner that's considering using my 100 day trial window to move to a PX1-Pro. If I do so, then I'll need to get a screen to replace the bundled screen from the L9G. I have the 0.6 gain, wide viewing angle, "cinema" screen for the L9G. What's recommended for the PX1-Pro?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the L9G comes with the Elite StarBright CLR screen. Should I just repurchase this screen or consider another option like something from the Grandview Dynamique series? What screen are you all using in your light controlled environments?


It used to be the CLR when they first started shipping their screens. Hisense says they are no longer using them.
From Elite, the DarkUST is their top of the line (NOT DarkUST2) and performs on par with the Grandview Dynamique.
I’ve been working with a new brand as well and will be debuting their screen in around 2 weeks.
Goes toe to toe with Dynamique and DarkUST but with better frame and mounting and priced comparably to Dynamique (perhaps even lower as part of launch to gain feedback)


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> The Dynamique has been our standard for a while as we feel it has the best value for the dollar. We are bringing in a new brand who performs on the same level but has an easier to assemble frame with adjustable brackets.
> 
> @normang - you will get a DM with info on that shortly


Morning Brian, I'll be on the lookout for that message... easier to assemble and adjustable is a plus in aiding to lining things up..


----------



## Gordon Parr

normang said:


> Morning Brian, I'll be on the lookout for that message... easier to assemble and adjustable is a plus in aiding to lining things up..


Ditto! Feel free to DM me info on this new screen company, etc.


----------



## nocoyeti

Gordon Parr said:


> Ditto! Feel free to DM me info on this new screen company, etc.


Ditto here. I need to start researching now. 

Thinking of going with the PX1 but can't decide on 120 or 130 or something in-between. 

I am wondering home much brightness you loose going from 120 to 130.


----------



## Mikenificent1

Aztar35 said:


> I agree. The PX1-Pro is the best of all the UST projectors I've seen so far. Excellent all-around performance for that platform, and it isn't just all about the colors.


Can you comment on how the black levels compare to your JVC and Optoma on the Stewart screen (I.e. not artificially “enhanced” on a UST screen)?


----------



## Aztar35

Mikenificent1 said:


> Can you comment on how the black levels compare to your JVC and Optoma on the Stewart screen (I.e. not artificially “enhanced” on a UST screen)?


To the eye, black levels are higher than the JVC's and higher than Optoma's with the Optoma's dynamic dimming active in mode 2 on a Stewart Tiburon screen. Without external tone mapping/using HDR in very low APL, the PX1-Pro's blacks comparatively look more of a dark gray, especially when no other bright highlights are in the scene. If you use a Panasonic UB820 with the optimizer and adjust the gradations out of black with the slider, the result is much better. SDR is even better yet since you can use a power law gamma, and 2.2 looked very good. Also, lowering the laser output to around 1 or 2 definitely improves the black levels but also lowers the bright output.

Still, out of the USTs I've seen, the PX1-pro was in the top tier for black level. I haven't seen the Fengmi T1 or some of the other USTs similar to it from China though. Remember, with USTs, they are right up at the screen. Even the Sony VZ1000ES had a contrast ratio of around 4,000:1.

All that being said, I prefer the PX1-pro for a lot of content. It can put out some solid, robust images with strong motion handling for the technology.


----------



## Aztar35

When I said for the technology, I meant motion looked really good for projection in general.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Considering that the Benq is a single laser and the PX1-Pro is a 3 Color Laser, there really isn't much comparison on that level. Your going to get far better color from the Hisense.
> 
> One can nit-pick these things to death, but at the end of the day, at some point, you have to watch the show and stop looking for the nuances that really aren't that big a deal in most cases.





Gordon Parr said:


> Ditto! Feel free to DM me info on this new screen company, etc.


Will do. We want to wait for our inventory to arrive (prob 2-3 weeks) and test some random samples to make sure they are all as quality as the units we built and tested. It is advertised at 0.5 but measured around 4.7 with limited tools and had black levels and ALR % on point with Grandview. Black velvet frame with special adjustable mounting brackets. 
Solid unit and if our additional QC inspections all pass, we will be gladly carrying it. Probably even offer an AVS special to help get some feedback and option for anyone on the Grandview backorder to switch over if the new line is available earlier.


----------



## Gordon Parr

Awesome!


----------



## xythian04

ProjectionHead said:


> The Dynamique has been our standard for a while as we feel it has the best value for the dollar. We are bringing in a new brand who performs on the same level but has an easier to assemble frame with adjustable brackets.


You can sign me up as someone interested in the new screen. What's the best way to know when and if you're ready to sell the new screens?


----------



## ProjectionHead

xythian04 said:


> You can sign me up as someone interested in the new screen. What's the best way to know when and if you're ready to sell the new screens?


I will be posting a new thread in my vendor sub forum about them once I am confident they are something we can stand behind. All initial tests are pointing that way and I feel relatively confident that this new brand is a winner.
Don’t want to give them the exposure quite yet however until I am ready to endorse, after further QC.


----------



## ProjectionHead

dancolt said:


> Ditto here. I need to start researching now.
> 
> Thinking of going with the PX1 but can't decide on 120 or 130 or something in-between.
> 
> I am wondering home much brightness you loose going from 120 to 130.


Use the footlambert calculator here to play with different screen size values to see how the brightness changes:








Projector Calculator | Projector Screen Calculator | Aspect Ratio Calculator | Screen Size Calculator | Distance Calculator - Projector Screen | Projection Screen


With our free projector screen calculator, you can find the perfect screen size for your needs by calculating viewing distance, aspect ratio, and more. Get started today!




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## Tallon

ProjectionHead said:


> Use the footlambert calculator here to play with different screen size values to see how the brightness changes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projector Calculator | Projector Screen Calculator | Aspect Ratio Calculator | Screen Size Calculator | Distance Calculator - Projector Screen | Projection Screen
> 
> 
> With our free projector screen calculator, you can find the perfect screen size for your needs by calculating viewing distance, aspect ratio, and more. Get started today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


What is the vertical offset required for 120" projection? The tool doesn't have that info and it's critical for me to make a decision between this and the L9G.


Edit: Sorry, I see now it was posted earlier in the thread!


----------



## normang

Tallon said:


> What is the vertical offset required for 120" projection? The tool doesn't have that info and it's critical for me to make a decision between this and the L9G.


I posted this graphic earlier in the thread.. you can select which size screen your using to get the needed setup dimensions. Its on the product page on ProjectorScreen.com










Generally its beginning to look to me that most UST's have very similar setup dimensions which varies slightly depending on the specific throw ratio.


----------



## JereyWolf

Has anyone seen a .PDF of the full manual?


----------



## normang

JereyWolf said:


> Has anyone seen a .PDF of the full manual?


The Hisense site from the product page has links to the product support site that has a quick start guide and spec sheet you can download..


----------



## xythian04

What's an appropriate foot lambert goal for a UST in light controlled space? A 120" L9G with the .6 gain cinema screen running at max laser will output 42 FTL. A Px1-Pro on a 120" 0.4 gain Grandview screen with max laser drops to 20 FTL.

Is the only issue here the amount of ambient light that the projector can handle? Or, will picture quality suffer with that much FTL loss between the two setups in a light controlled room? 

Does HDR content have a higher FTL goal than SDR?


----------



## JereyWolf

normang said:


> The Hisense site from the product page has links to the product support site that has a quick start guide and spec sheet you can download..


Maybe that's the extent of what's available. I was hoping for a more complete User Manual.


----------



## normang

JereyWolf said:


> Maybe that's the extent of what's available. I was hoping for a more complete User Manual.


Unless someone with a PX1 installed can indicate whether there is more than a quick start manual in the box, that maybe it..


----------



## JereyWolf

normang said:


> Unless someone with a PX1 installed can indicate whether there is more than a quick start manual in the box, that maybe it..


Maybe that or it's accessible digitally through the projector.


----------



## Brajesh

@ProjectionHead, did you receive your Fengmi T1? Curious how it compares to PX1-PRO.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Brajesh said:


> @ProjectionHead, did you receive your Fengmi T1? Curious how it compares to PX1-PRO.


Not yet


----------



## Alan C.

ProjectionHead said:


> Not yet


Brain, when will you get more PX1? I placed my order, not shipped yet.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Alan C. said:


> Brain, when will you get more PX1? I placed my order, not shipped yet.


Hisense said they were received in yesterday and are being released this week. Hopefully we will have in hand by Friday.


----------



## Tallon

Ok, I switched my order from the L9G to the PX1 Pro and a 120" Stewart Wallscreen UST. My use case is light controlled basement movie theater in my new construction home. Scheduled install is 3/4 with WorldWideStereo (local company). Deciding factor was primarily the (reportedly) improved black levels for low light usage.

Very excited!


----------



## Dave Harper

xythian04 said:


> What's an appropriate foot lambert goal for a UST in light controlled space? A 120" L9G with the .6 gain cinema screen running at max laser will output 42 FTL. A Px1-Pro on a 120" 0.4 gain Grandview screen with max laser drops to 20 FTL.
> 
> Is the only issue here the amount of ambient light that the projector can handle? Or, will picture quality suffer with that much FTL loss between the two setups in a light controlled room?
> *
> Does HDR content have a higher FTL goal than SDR?*


Yes SDR is usually calibrated to 14-16 FL (although many including me like 20-25), and it is said that you should have a minimum of 30FL for HDR, but with decent tone mapping you can go lower.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Hisense said they were received in yesterday and are being released this week. Hopefully we will have in hand by Friday.


You were all sold out? I don't think I've seen that kind of turn-around since the last time I passed a hotcakes stand.

EDIT: That was a compliment.


----------



## Aztar35

Alan C. said:


> *Brain*, when will you get more PX1? I placed my order, not shipped yet.


Yes, he is knowledgeable about this stuff indeed.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Finally decided on getting the PX1-Pro, but man, I wish Hisense put more effort in designing their USTs. I know that this thing is going to be obscured in darkness most of the time anyway, but BenQ v7050i (another discarded option) looks so much better designed, especially with that sliding cover 😓


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Aztar35 said:


> To the eye, black levels are higher than the JVC's and higher than Optoma's with the Optoma's dynamic dimming active in mode 2 on a Stewart Tiburon screen. Without external tone mapping/using HDR in very low APL, the PX1-Pro's blacks comparatively look more of a dark gray, especially when no other bright highlights are in the scene. If you use a Panasonic UB820 with the optimizer and adjust the gradations out of black with the slider, the result is much better. SDR is even better yet since you can use a power law gamma, and 2.2 looked very good. Also, lowering the laser output to around 1 or 2 definitely improves the black levels but also lowers the bright output.
> 
> Still, out of the USTs I've seen, the PX1-pro was in the top tier for black level. I haven't seen the Fengmi T1 or some of the other USTs similar to it from China though. Remember, with USTs, they are right up at the screen. Even the Sony VZ1000ES had a contrast ratio of around 4,000:1.
> 
> All that being said, I prefer the PX1-pro for a lot of content. It can put out some solid, robust images with strong motion handling for the technology.


Hi! Quick question, were you able to compare the L9G and the PX1-Pro? If the answer is yes, what are the pros and cons of each one? I have the L9G still within the 100 days promotion, so not sure if I should return it and buy the PX1-Pro or just keep the L9G if the differences are not that much apart. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Aztar35

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Hi! Quick question, were you able to compare the L9G and the PX1-Pro? If the answer is yes, what are the pros and cons of each one? I have the L9G still within the 100 days promotion, so not sure if I should return it and buy the PX1-Pro or just keep the L9G if the differences are not that much apart. Thank you in advance!


I didn't think the differences were that much apart really. I found the black level on the PX1-Pro to be a little bit better and the image a little cleaner on the samples I looked at, but some of that could be due to the difference in brightness.


----------



## ProjectionHead

** Update 2-11-22 - LONG Awaited In-depth review: Hisense PX1-Pro Ultra Short Throw Projector Review with help from the legendary @Dave Harper who will be happy to respond to comments and assist me with answering questions.
Hisense PX1-Pro Triple Laser 4K Projector - Unboxing...
If any of the questions are sales related please do so in the link above in my vendor sub so we can reply without violating any forum rules.


----------



## nocoyeti

ProjectionHead said:


> ** Update 2-11-22 - LONG Awaited In-depth review: Hisense PX1-Pro Ultra Short Throw Projector Review with help from the legendary @Dave Harper who will be happy to respond to comments and assist me with answering questions.
> Hisense PX1-Pro Triple Laser 4K Projector - Unboxing...
> If any of the questions are sales related please do so in the link above in my vendor sub so we can reply without violating any forum rules.


\

Quick question, your review says you recommend putting it in SDR mode when watching HDR wouldn't that turn off the wider color gamit?


----------



## Dave Harper

dancolt said:


> \
> 
> Quick question, your review says you recommend putting it in SDR mode when watching HDR wouldn't that turn off the wider color gamit?


I believe and recall you can send SDR/BT2020 to it and it’ll maintain the wider color gamut. This is what you can send from sources such as a Radiance Pro or Envy video processor, and possibly spoof the EDID with an HDFury if the source complies. 

I only recommend that if you want full fade to black with the lasers. Otherwise HDR still looks extremely good regardless. 

I can double check all this next week when I have access to it again.


----------



## nocoyeti

Dave Harper said:


> I believe and recall you can send SDR/BT2020 to it and it’ll maintain the wider color gamut. This is what you can send from sources such as a Radiance Pro or Envy video processor, and possibly spoof the EDID with an HDFury of the source complies.
> 
> I only recommend that if you want full fade to black with the lasers. Otherwise HDR still looks extremely good regardless.
> 
> I can double check all this next week when I have access to it again.


Thanks Dave for the quick reply. I guess fade to black isn't that important to me. Hopefully.


----------



## ProjectionHead

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Hi! Quick question, were you able to compare the L9G and the PX1-Pro? If the answer is yes, what are the pros and cons of each one? I have the L9G still within the 100 days promotion, so not sure if I should return it and buy the PX1-Pro or just keep the L9G if the differences are not that much apart. Thank you in advance!


Assuming you got the L9 at the sale price and don't plan on changing image size or going to a motorized screen, you may be best suited to keep it. If you didn't get the sale price, you may wind up with a better value on the PX1-Pro and another screen if you don't require the extra brightness offered by the L9


----------



## ProjectionHead

Aztar35 said:


> You were all sold out? I don't think I've seen that kind of turn-around since the last time I passed a hotcakes stand.
> 
> EDIT: That was a compliment.


Sold out VERY quickly and I had over 50% of all the original shipment Hisense brought into the country. Have another huge batch on the way expected to land next week (as of last update)


----------



## xythian04

Dave Harper said:


> I believe and recall you can send SDR/BT2020 to it and it’ll maintain the wider color gamut. This is what you can send from sources such as a Radiance Pro or Envy video processor, and possibly spoof the EDID with an HDFury if the source complies.


I'm curious to hear more about using a HDFury device to spoof HDR > SDR BT2020 without the Oppo as a way to test the 'native' processing of the SDR BT2020 image. The current review is also a test of the Oppo's DTM and doesn't isolate the PX1-Pro. Thank you for the review and answering Qs!


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> I believe and recall you can send SDR/BT2020 to it and it’ll maintain the wider color gamut. This is what you can send from sources such as a Radiance Pro or Envy video processor, and possibly spoof the EDID with an HDFury if the source complies.
> 
> I only recommend that if you want full fade to black with the lasers. Otherwise HDR still looks extremely good regardless.
> 
> I can double check all this next week when I have access to it again.


Hi, Dave. For those that lack the Radiance or Envy, one of the things I noticed was that the images had more dynamism when external TM was performed/ via SDR. Could that be due to the PX1-Pro using a power law gamma as opposed to defaulting to its 1886 curve? For example, Theater Night vs. HDR Theater, I tried with a PL gamma of 2.2.


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Sold out VERY quickly and I had over 50% of all the original shipment Hisense brought into the country. Have another huge batch on the way expected to land next week (as of last update)


Nice. You're becoming a bit of a celebrity round here.


----------



## nocoyeti

I am looking forward to see what Dolby Vision will do to improve the HDR performance.


----------



## yesti

JereyWolf said:


> Maybe that or it's accessible digitally through the projector.


On the projector there is a link to an E-Manual. The UI seems hard coded to a mobile device so the zoom is all wonky on a laptop (zoom to 25% in browser to see entire page).



E-Manual


----------



## yesti

Forgive the possibly stupid question, but I'm stupid to all this. If you duplicate the settings for FILMMAKER, for example, to the Standard preset is it identical? Or are there some static settings/processing logic embedded in each preset? I'm using Vivid for day and FILMMAKER for night and it'd be nice to just scroll down one to Standard versus all the way to the bottom.


----------



## Dave Harper

xythian04 said:


> I'm curious to hear more about using a HDFury device to spoof HDR > SDR BT2020 without the Oppo as a way to test the 'native' processing of the SDR BT2020 image. The current review is also a test of the Oppo's DTM and doesn't isolate the PX1-Pro. Thank you for the review and answering Qs!


Well you’re not really tone mapping HDR to SDR/BT2020 like the RP and Envy do. You’re just telling the source that “hey, I’m a display and I can accept an SDR signal that contains BT2020 colors”. Then it is up to the source device to be able to send such a signal with whatever processing it’s able to do with such a signal. Then it’s up to the actual display device to be able to actually display it with a true BT2020 color gamut. 

Lots of factors here and you’d have to test your particular setup to see what happens. 

Something like Custom EDID 14, which lists 4K60 4:4:4 BT2020 support without HDR could be a good one to start with, or anything similar but at lower bandwidths depending on what your display can handle:













Aztar35 said:


> Hi, Dave. For those that lack the Radiance or Envy, one of the things I noticed was that the images had more dynamism when external TM was performed/ via SDR. Could that be due to the PX1-Pro using a power law gamma as opposed to defaulting to its 1886 curve? For example, Theater Night vs. HDR Theater, I tried with a PL gamma of 2.2.


Well the RP and Envy are based on starting at 2.2 gamma as default when you do HDR to SDR/BT2020 tone mapping, so you could be onto something there. 

BT1886 was borne out of trying to emulate what a CRT does down in the low level black areas and how fast it transitions out of black. On digital displays/flat panels that generally have worse black floors (at least initially), BT1886 was used to compensate for this to avoid details being crushed in blacks, so it has a faster rise time. 

I’m not sure what you’re really asking though. Did you mean “vs HDR Theater defaulting to an ST2084 curve”, instead of BT1886?



yesti said:


> Forgive the possibly stupid question, but I'm stupid to all this. If you duplicate the settings for FILMMAKER, for example, to the Standard preset is it identical? Or are there some static settings/processing logic embedded in each preset? I'm using Vivid for day and FILMMAKER for night and it'd be nice to just scroll down one to Standard versus all the way to the bottom.


Not it’s not identical amongst modes. Each mode is set with different parameters from the manufacturer based on how they want it to react and look in certain environments and scenarios.


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> I’m not sure what you’re really asking though. Did you mean “vs HDR Theater defaulting to an ST2084 curve”, instead of BT1886?


I was just wondering if gamma was another benefit for your SDR recommendation in addition to FFTB.


----------



## yesti

Dave Harper said:


> Not it’s not identical amongst modes. Each mode is set with different parameters from the manufacturer based on how they want it to react and look in certain environments and scenarios.


Is there anyway to know what those parameters are or are they proprietary information?


----------



## Dave Harper

Aztar35 said:


> I was just wondering if gamma was another benefit for your SDR recommendation in addition to FFTB.


No the only thing I noticed and really tested was to see if I could get it to go FFTB when in HDR mode, when I stumbled on it doing it for SDR. Nothing I did would get it to do that. 

All my subsequent calibration and testing was in HDR mode, so I didn’t compare the two. 

If I have time maybe I’ll try that. Or you can since you have one! ;-) 



yesti said:


> Is there anyway to know what those parameters are or are they proprietary information?


I don’t think there’s a way to know actual data values or points, but doing a quick Pre-Cal Analysis on each mode shows the differences visually at least. 

I always run through each mode and then pick the one that’s closest to standard to begin my calibration from. Although sometimes I do experiment to see if I can get good results in crazy modes like Vivid. Sometimes the result surprises me!


----------



## JackB

I saw DV support mentioned in a post above. I didn't think this projector had it. Am I wrong?


----------



## normang

JackB said:


> I saw DV support mentioned in a post above. I didn't think this projector had it. Am I wrong?


A Hisense rep said an update for DV is reportedly coming, time will tell.


----------



## rooterha

JackB said:


> I saw DV support mentioned in a post above. I didn't think this projector had it. Am I wrong?


Being patched in. Awaiting certification from Dolby. No timeline. Was announced a month ago.


----------



## ProjectionHead

rooterha said:


> Being patched in. Awaiting certification from Dolby. No timeline. Was announced a month ago.


“Later this year” is what they told me today. A bit open ended but it is priority for them so I’m
optimistic it will be soon.


----------



## rooterha

ProjectionHead said:


> “Later this year” is what they told me today. A bit open ended but it is priority for them so I’m
> optimistic it will be soon.


That's a pretty rough estimate. If that's what they are saying a month after announcing that they were selling Dolby Vision projectors (which IMO seems like borderline false advertising the way it was announced), I may just need to use my 100 day guarantee and get a T1 or that new indiegogo UST depending on your impressions.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

ProjectionHead said:


> ** Update 2-11-22 - LONG Awaited In-depth review: Hisense PX1-Pro Ultra Short Throw Projector Review with help from the legendary @Dave Harper who will be happy to respond to comments and assist me with answering questions.
> Hisense PX1-Pro Triple Laser 4K Projector - Unboxing...
> If any of the questions are sales related please do so in the link above in my vendor sub so we can reply without violating any forum rules.


Thanks for the review!

I wonder if the ALLM mode kicks in when a console is connected to the projector through a AV-receiver and not directly? Is there an option to toggle it on manually in the menu?

Also, my main movie source is Kodi installed on both my Nvidia Shield and PC. So I suppose the SDR BT.2020 trick is going to be unavailable to me and the best option will be a calibrated HDR profile?


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> That's a pretty rough estimate. If that's what they are saying a month after announcing that they were selling Dolby Vision projectors (which IMO seems like borderline false advertising the way it was announced), I may just need to use my 100 day guarantee and get a T1 or that new indiegogo UST depending on your impressions.


I think its a really rough estimate because DolbyVision doesn't seem to hand out their name to just anything it seems. 

To me Hisense is not advertising anything, they are saying here they are working to get this model with a software update approved for DolbyVision. I think there is a difference.. if all you are concerned about are logos, then it would seem that if you want something now with one of those logos, you need to look at something else.. because at the moment there is no clear date as to when a DolbyVision software update might arrive if you owned a PX1.

However I think that there is more to a projector then just set of logos on the box.. Because some have many or all of them and in some cases, don't review that great.


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> I think its a really rough estimate because DolbyVision doesn't seem to hand out their name to just anything it seems.
> 
> To me Hisense is not advertising anything, they are saying here they are working to get this model with a software update approved for DolbyVision. I think there is a difference.. if all you are concerned about are logos, then it would seem that if you want something now with one of those logos, you need to look at something else.. because at the moment there is no clear date as to when a DolbyVision software update might arrive if you owned a PX1.
> 
> However I think that there is more to a projector then just set of logos on the box.. Because some have many or all of them and in some cases, don't review that great.


Yes, the issue is that the L9G has MAJOR issues with HDR processing. Dark scenes are borderline unwatchable on a lot of movies.

Something like MadVR makes it a 9/10 projector, but without that it flubs hard on almost any dark HDR movie.

The hope is that DV support would fix most of those issues for DV and maybe the same update will fix some of the other tone mapping problems.

How does Fengmi get DV certification? Is it easier outside of the US?


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> Yes, the issue is that the L9G has MAJOR issues with HDR processing. Dark scenes are borderline unwatchable on a lot of movies.
> 
> Something like MadVR makes it a 9/10 projector, but without that it flubs hard on almost any dark HDR movie.
> 
> The hope is that DV support would fix most of those issues for DV and maybe the same update will fix some of the other tone mapping problems.
> 
> How does Fengmi get DV certification? Is it easier outside of the US?


the PX1 is not the L9, in any event it’s a waiting game to see if and when updates will come out. 
IMHO , the source materials can also play into how it gets displayed 

as for what Fengmi did to get the logo might all have been a decision from the start, who knows?


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> the PX1 is not the L9, in any event it’s a waiting game to see if and when updates will come out.
> IMHO , the source materials can also play into how it gets displayed
> 
> as for what Fengmi did to get the logo might all have been a decision from the start, who knows?


PX1 and L9 are both awaiting DV certification and from Dave's review it has the exact same issues with HDR tone mapping that the L9 does. Probably has nearly identical firmware and very similar hardware.


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> PX1 and L9 are both awaiting DV certification and from Dave's review it has the exact same issues with HDR tone mapping that the L9 does. Probably has nearly identical firmware and very similar hardware.


Sure, ok.... I guess I don't try and watch my shows evaluating every scene as to whether the device in question, a projector, tv, etc, is producing the optimal colors or blacks or grays. Most of the time I am focusing on the story or the show depending on what it is, not whether some black is black enough or whether something is darker then it should be... if this is all one does, you'll never be satisfied. Course, you can try and adjust for every show you watch, perhaps you can optimize it for each one..

Ultimately its a waiting game, when the update shows up, we'll see how it gets re-evaluated at that time. In the mean time, I prefer to enjoy the view, even if it isn't absolutely perfect. (which it never will be)


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> Sure, ok.... I guess I don't try and watch my shows evaluating every scene as to whether the device in question, a projector, tv, etc, is producing the optimal colors or blacks or grays. Most of the time I am focusing on the story or the show depending on what it is, not whether some black is black enough or whether something is darker then it should be... if this is all one does, you'll never be satisfied. Course, you can try and adjust for every show you watch, perhaps you can optimize it for each one..
> 
> Ultimately its a waiting game, when the update shows up, we'll see how it gets re-evaluated at that time. In the mean time, I prefer to enjoy the view, even if it isn't absolutely perfect. (which it never will be)


I mean that's great and all but you're on an enthusiast forum and we're talking about $3000+ projectors. So yes, it does matter.

I'm not that picky at all. I don't even really care about black levels that much if they are decent. But dark HDR scenes being an unwatchable mess is not good for any projector let alone an expensive one.

I had the BenQ HT3550 in a blacked out room before I moved and needed something brighter. The HDR PRO tone mapping in that is NIGHT AND DAY better in almost all scenes but especially dark ones versus the Hisense USTs. No excuse for that.

Go watch the Muppets Haunted Mansion on Disney+ with the L9G or PX1-Pro. The dark scenes are literally almost an unwatchable haze.


----------



## m0j0

rooterha said:


> I mean that's great and all but you're on an enthusiast forum and we're talking about $3000+ projectors. So yes, it does matter.
> 
> I'm not that picky at all. I don't even really care about black levels that much if they are decent. But dark HDR scenes being an unwatchable mess is not good for any projector let alone an expensive one.
> 
> I had the BenQ HT3550 in a blacked out room before I moved and needed something brighter. The HDR PRO tone mapping in that is NIGHT AND DAY better in almost all scenes but especially dark ones versus the Hisense USTs. No excuse for that.
> 
> Go watch the Muppets Haunted Mansion on Disney+ with the L9G or PX1-Pro. The dark scenes are literally almost an unwatchable haze.


I feel you. I couldn't watch HDR on my HiSense 100L5F as it was way too dark, but with the Vertex2 and using a player that forces DV (ATV4K, Sony X800M2, etc.) that problem goes away. The nice, bright, colorful punchy stuff I was getting in SDR mode before I now also get in HDR modes.


----------



## rooterha

m0j0 said:


> I feel you. I couldn't watch HDR on my HiSense 100L5F as it was way too dark, but with the Vertex2 and using a player that forces DV (ATV4K, Sony X800M2, etc.) that problem goes away. The nice, bright, colorful punchy stuff I was getting in SDR mode before I now also get in HDR modes.


Unfortunately the Vertex 2 didn't get us there on the L9G  Seems to defeat the LLDV tone mapping somehow. Hoping the official update helps!


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> I mean that's great and all but you're on an enthusiast forum and we're talking about $3000+ projectors. So yes, it does matter.
> 
> I'm not that picky at all. I don't even really care about black levels that much if they are decent. But dark HDR scenes being an unwatchable mess is not good for any projector let alone an expensive one.
> 
> I had the BenQ HT3550 in a blacked out room before I moved and needed something brighter. The HDR PRO tone mapping in that is NIGHT AND DAY better in almost all scenes but especially dark ones versus the Hisense USTs. No excuse for that.
> 
> Go watch the Muppets Haunted Mansion on Disney+ with the L9G or PX1-Pro. The dark scenes are literally almost an unwatchable haze.


This with the built in app or are you using any external device to stream?


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> This with the built in app or are you using any external device to stream?


I've tried apple 4k, roku, Xbox series x


----------



## yesti

Demetri Zuev said:


> I wonder if the ALLM mode kicks in when a console is connected to the projector through a AV-receiver and not directly? Is there an option to toggle it on manually in the menu?


There is an advanced picture setting available in all presents called "Instant Game Response" which can be toggled between "Auto", "Off", "On". There is also a "Game" picture setting where IGR is set to On with no option to disable it. Exactly what IGR does in non-game mode does versus what Game mode does additionally (besides seeing what settings are greyed out in the options) is.....mystery?

Turning on IGR in Vivid (my daytime mode) throws off lip sync a bit (very hard to get perfect across all sources namely those that don't allow you to adjust A/V sync since I'm using passthrough audio on the PX1) so it is cutting a noticeable amount of lag. The lip sync error is less in Game mode but still there.

From the online manual:
In the Game Mode:

Reducing input lag to make sure every press or click matches what's happening on the screen;
Improving responsiveness to produce very little motion blur;
Processing YUV 4:4:4 format signals precisely to present accurate image colors.
Instant game response:
You can enjoy a smooth viewing experience with external device connected to the TV when Instant Game Response is turned on.

EDIT: Moving audio decoding to the PX1 does not improve lip sync when IGR is on in Vivid. The only way to get it back is to bypass the PX1 and send audio to my Soundsend via optical.


----------



## Alaniz

rooterha said:


> I mean that's great and all but you're on an enthusiast forum and we're talking about $3000+ projectors. So yes, it does matter.
> 
> I'm not that picky at all. I don't even really care about black levels that much if they are decent. But dark HDR scenes being an unwatchable mess is not good for any projector let alone an expensive one.
> 
> I had the BenQ HT3550 in a blacked out room before I moved and needed something brighter. The HDR PRO tone mapping in that is NIGHT AND DAY better in almost all scenes but especially dark ones versus the Hisense USTs. No excuse for that.
> 
> Go watch the Muppets Haunted Mansion on Disney+ with the L9G or PX1-Pro. The dark scenes are literally almost an unwatchable haze.


I own a px1 and I didn’t have any issues with black levels on the Muppets Haunted Mansion. My px1 in my opinion has fantastic black levels. I’m comparing it to my Samsung Q80R which is a step down from the flagship tv. Now I say fantastic black levels because the OLED has perfect blacks. 
The Muppet movie in my opinion does not have the best black levels, but definitely not unwatchable. I think it’s the source. I say that because I compared other movies with dark scenes like Blade Runner, Casino, Last Night in Soho and various others and black levels were on par with my Samsung or better.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Did anyone have a chance to compare PX1-Pro to Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 (C2) that officially has Dolby Vision already?

For some reason C2 and Fengmi T1 are excluded from UST comparisons, but if what I've seen for the past day from sources like Gregory's "Passion Home Cinema" and others is true, these ALPD USTs are very much on par if not better than PX1-Pro (with T1 being a software mess, but that's another story).


----------



## Bytehoven

Demetri Zuev said:


> Did anyone have a chance to compare PX1-Pro to Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2 (C2) that officially has Dolby Vision already?
> 
> For some reason C2 and Fengmi T1 are excluded from UST comparisons, but if what I've seen for the past day from sources like Gregory's "Passion Home Cinema" and others is true, these ALPD USTs are very much on par if not better than PX1-Pro (with T1 being a software mess, but that's another story).


I think @Aztar35 will be comparing these two units, so I'm curious to hear his observations.


----------



## nocoyeti

Alaniz said:


> I own a px1 and I didn’t have any issues with black levels on the Muppets Haunted Mansion. My px1 in my opinion has fantastic black levels. I’m comparing it to my Samsung Q80R which is a step down from the flagship tv. Now I say fantastic black levels because the OLED has perfect blacks.
> The Muppet movie in my opinion does not have the best black levels, but definitely not unwatchable. I think it’s the source. I say that because I compared other movies with dark scenes like Blade Runner, Casino, Last Night in Soho and various others and black levels were on par with my Samsung or better.


Alaniz thanks for the insight. Did you watch all of these movies in HDR?


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> I think @Aztar35 will be comparing these two units, so I'm curious to hear his observations.


Hi, RJ. I recently learned that Brian/ @ProjectionHead will have a Fengmi T1 arriving probably next week and will have several projectors set up to compare. Perhaps it may be time for us to take a trip to his showroom.


----------



## rooterha

Alaniz said:


> I own a px1 and I didn’t have any issues with black levels on the Muppets Haunted Mansion. My px1 in my opinion has fantastic black levels. I’m comparing it to my Samsung Q80R which is a step down from the flagship tv. Now I say fantastic black levels because the OLED has perfect blacks.
> The Muppet movie in my opinion does not have the best black levels, but definitely not unwatchable. I think it’s the source. I say that because I compared other movies with dark scenes like Blade Runner, Casino, Last Night in Soho and various others and black levels were on par with my Samsung or better.


I wasn't talking about the black levels in haunted mansion... lol


----------



## Dave Harper

Aztar35 said:


> Hi, RJ. I recently learned that Brian/ @ProjectionHead will have a Fengmi T1 arriving probably next week and will have several projectors set up to compare. Perhaps it may be time for us to take a trip to his showroom.


It’ll be worth it just to see the new AWOL UST!!!


----------



## JereyWolf

Dave Harper said:


> It’ll be worth it just to see the new AWOL UST!!!


I'm hoping that AWOL UST lives up to the hype. Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## bennutt

rooterha said:


> That's a pretty rough estimate. If that's what they are saying a month after announcing that they were selling Dolby Vision projectors (which IMO seems like borderline false advertising the way it was announced), I may just need to use my 100 day guarantee and get a T1 or that new indiegogo UST depending on your impressions.


A few years back we had the opportunity to buy FALD 85” tv’s from LeEco here in the states for $3000. It also had Dolby Vision on the box and promised availability with a future firmware update.
The only way that ever worked was by loading Chinese firmware and switching the language to English. It destroyed all the internal apps, but the picture it delivered from sources like Oppo or Apple TV were the best it ever looked.
I’m not sure the false advertising rules apply with a different country of origin. Consider it “hopeful advertising”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rooterha

bennutt said:


> A few years back we had the opportunity to buy FALD 85” tv’s from LeEco here in the states for $3000. It also had Dolby Vision on the box and promised availability with a future firmware update.
> The only way that ever worked was by loading Chinese firmware and switching the language to English. It destroyed all the internal apps, but the picture it delivered from sources like Oppo or Apple TV were the best it ever looked.
> I’m not sure the false advertising rules apply with a different country of origin. Consider it “hopeful advertising”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Hisense USA announced it at CES. It was just the way they phrased it in the press release and show that was a little misleading


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> It’ll be worth it just to see the new AWOL UST!!!


How do you like that one and what are some of its highlights?


----------



## JackB

I’m sorry. What is AWOL UST?


----------



## Bytehoven

JackB said:


> I’m sorry. What is AWOL UST?


AWOL Vision Projection


----------



## normang

The AWOL Vision appears to have similar specs to the other Tri-Chroma models it appears, though it is brighter than a all or most models, brighter than the PX1, however it doesn't appear to be available yet, unless the Indigo sales have begun and I didn't notice the link. And even then, how long would take to actually get one.. 

It seems to me that at some point, you need to see what works best for you and stick with it, otherwise your perpetually spending big bucks for potentially subtle enhancements. Course if you can afford to do that......


----------



## Aztar35

normang said:


> The AWOL Vision appears to have similar specs to the other Tri-Chroma models it appears, though it is brighter than a all or most models, brighter than the PX1, however it doesn't appear to be available yet, unless the Indigo sales have begun and I didn't notice the link. And even then, how long would take to actually get one..
> 
> It seems to me that at some point, you need to see what works best for you and stick with it, otherwise your perpetually spending big bucks for potentially subtle enhancements. Course if you can afford to do that......


Good point. Some like spending more time watching out for the next projectors and the projectors themselves rather than watching the content the machines are capable of producing.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

For some reason Hisense thinks their TriChroma USTs are 8K capable... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491109642835230721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491361899162013696


----------



## rooterha

BatmanNewsChris said:


> For some reason Hisense thinks their TriChroma USTs are 8K capable...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491109642835230721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491361899162013696


Lol. They did announce one:









Hisense Announces 8K Laser TV Projector - Projector Reviews


News of a new 8K laser television projector that was announced by Hisense. Includes details on how it works and what's in store for 2022.




www.projectorreviews.com





They also announced all of their new USTs now support Dolby Vision, even though they are now saying later this year... so.


----------



## m0j0

BatmanNewsChris said:


> For some reason Hisense thinks their TriChroma USTs are 8K capable...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491109642835230721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491361899162013696


That must be the "Hi" part of HiSense...


----------



## jnation

Bytehoven said:


> AWOL Vision Projection
> 
> View attachment 3239739


That's funny 😂 There I was thinking AWOL UST was some inside joke I'd missed out on wrt to a new projector and then you go and link to a website. Let's hope they don't go *A*bsent *W*ith*O*ut *L*eave


----------



## normang

The 8k on twitter is just a poll of some sort. Not Hisense saying their projectors are able to do 8k


----------



## Alaniz

dancolt said:


> Alaniz thanks for the insight. Did you watch all of these movies in HDR?


Yes. It was all in HDR


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> The 8k on twitter is just a poll of some sort. Not Hisense saying their projectors are able to do 8k


I mean it literally says it can project at that resolution


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> I mean it literally says it can project at that resolution


Still just a poll


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> Still just a poll


Yes we can all see that. So what was your point again?


----------



## normang

rooterha said:


> Yes we can all see that. So what was your point again?


It’s meaningless


----------



## rooterha

normang said:


> It’s meaningless


Much like most of your posts! The wet blanket of avsforum.


----------



## normang

Guess all one can expect from you is rude


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

normang said:


> The 8k on twitter is just a poll of some sort. Not Hisense saying their projectors are able to do 8k


It was more like a quiz. They asked the question "At what epic definition can the Hisense TriChroma Laser TV project at?" and then revealed the answer to be "8K" in a follow-up tweet.

The Hisense TriChroma Laser TV _cannot_ project at 8K.


----------



## normang

BatmanNewsChris said:


> It was more like a quiz. They asked the question "At what epic definition can the Hisense TriChroma Laser TV project at?" and then revealed the answer to be "8K" in a follow-up tweet.
> 
> The Hisense TriChroma Laser TV _cannot_ project at 8K.


I guess I did not look close enough at.. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dave Harper

Aztar35 said:


> How do you like that one and what are some of its highlights?





JereyWolf said:


> I'm hoping that AWOL UST lives up to the hype. Looking forward to your impressions.


All I can say so far is


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Dave Harper said:


> I believe and recall you can send SDR/BT2020 to it and it’ll maintain the wider color gamut. This is what you can send from sources such as a Radiance Pro or Envy video processor, and possibly spoof the EDID with an HDFury if the source complies.
> 
> I only recommend that if you want full fade to black with the lasers. Otherwise HDR still looks extremely good regardless.
> 
> I can double check all this next week when I have access to it again.


So for example, the panasonic ub420 can output HDR as SDR BT.2020. That would be your recommendation? (I don't own the PX1 but the L9G).


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

ProjectionHead said:


> Assuming you got the L9 at the sale price and don't plan on changing image size or going to a motorized screen, you may be best suited to keep it. If you didn't get the sale price, you may wind up with a better value on the PX1-Pro and another screen if you don't require the extra brightness offered by the L9


Thanks for answering, my space is kind of bright during the day (even tho some how I can block a lot of light, but still is a living room), so I'm not sure if the PX1 with less brightness instead of looking better will look worse. In regards of the price, I don't know which was the sale price, but currently I can get the same model (L9G 100") for 1k less that I bought it. So that puts me on the fence of repurchasing the L9G and saving that money or putting a little more $$ and buying the PX1 + extra screen.


----------



## Dave Harper

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> So for example, the panasonic ub420 can output HDR as SDR BT.2020. That would be your recommendation? (I don't own the PX1 but the L9G).


Yes that would work, but a dynamic tone mapping capable device outputting SDR/BT2020 would be better.


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> Yes that would work, but a dynamic tone mapping capable device outputting SDR/BT2020 would be better.


Hopefully, Dolby Vision will be added to the PX1-Pro soon.


----------



## Brett Goolsby

Dave Harper said:


> All I can say so far is


 Has anyone actually seen the AWOL yet? Testers, reviewers?


----------



## rooterha

Brett Goolsby said:


> Has anyone actually seen the AWOL yet? Testers, reviewers?


Brian and Dave seem to. Im assuming there's some kind of launch date for the indiegogo they are embargoed until.


----------



## Brett Goolsby

rooterha said:


> Brian and Dave seem to. Im assuming there's some kind of launch date for the indiegogo they are embargoed until.


min in the early process of researching the possibility of upgrading my very old Infocus IN83 and not in the biggest rush so waiting another few months to see if anyone gets their hands on one for a review or comparison to the Hisense L9 is not an issue


----------



## Aztar35

*Initial Impressions: PX1-PRO versus Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2*

Hello, all. My Xiaomi arrived today from Washington State. Thanks to member @lattiboy. I just did a quick head-to-head/A/B between the Hisense PX1-Pro and the Xiaomi Laser C2 just to get the information to you quickly.

1) Color- *advantage PX1*
The Chinese series Laser C2 is an R+to blue color lasers. The PX1 we know is full RGB. In fact, I found the green push of PX1 more relaxing on the eyes than the Xiaomi, which has a strong blue push. Both can be adjusted, but I found I might have to get more used to the Xiaomi as it was giving me some eye fatigue --could be due to scrutinizing the image for testing too though.

2) Motion -*advantage PX1*
Native motion I thought the PX1 had a slight edge. Setting the PX1 in custom at judder 2 and blurr 2 had no Soap opera effect (SOE) and gave outstanding motion appearance. The Xiaomi even in its lowest setting for interpolation showed (SOE).

3) Detail -*advantage PX1 *
I was seeing a slight detail advantage in the PX1 but mostly in scenes where objects cast shadows. It could be due to better processing or better shadow detail, but because it was mostly shadow detail, it could be in part due to the Xiaomi's black levels (discussed below).

4) Brightness --*tie*
Although the Xioami is rated a few hundred lumens brighter than the PX1, onscreen, I could not see a perceptual difference in brightness at their brightest settings.

5) Calibration tools --*advantage PX1*
The PX1 has a litany of calibration features from gamma to full CMS. The Xiaomi has a few too but is more or less picture presets.

6) Sharpness --*tie*

7) Black levels --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
As good as the blacks looked on the PX1 by UST standards, the Xiaomi handedly and noticeably outperformed the PX1 in low light level scenes. It was no contest here, really. There was also some dynamic function I turned on and that might have helped, but not sure. I didn't have time to measure. But these are the best blacks I've seen from any DLP, UST or otherwise, since the Runco LS5. The blacks looked deep and this surprised me given it was projecting on a standard projection .8 gain screen!

8) Contrast --*?*
This one was a bit tricky. While the Xiaomi had its way with the PX1 with dark, low APL/ADL content, when it came to upper level mid and brighter scenes, the PX1 had slightly more depth and dimension, which led me to conclude the PX1 had better intra-scene contrast. But again, these are just initial impressions, and I didn't measure the Xiaomi yet.

9) Tone Mapping --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
The Xiaomi came with Dolby Vision. One word --wow!

10) Lag --
I didn't test this.


----------



## Aztar35

I should add that I did not see any rainbows -- I saw zero rainbow effect on the Xiaomi.


----------



## lattiboy

Aztar35 said:


> *Initial Impressions: PX1-PRO versus Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2*
> 
> Hello, all. My Xiaomi arrived today from Washington State. Thanks to member @lattiboy. I just did a quick head-to-head/A/B between the Hisense PX1-Pro and the Xiaomi Laser C2 just to get the information to you quickly.
> 
> 1) Color- *advantage PX1*
> The Chinese series Laser C2 is an R+to blue color lasers. The PX1 we know is full RGB. In fact, I found the green push of PX1 more relaxing on the eyes than the Xiaomi, which has a strong blue push. Both can be adjusted, but I found I might have to get more used to the Xiaomi as it was giving me some eye fatigue --could be due to scrutinizing the image for testing too though.
> 
> 2) Motion -*advantage PX1*
> Native motion I thought the PX1 had a slight edge. Setting the PX1 in custom at judder 2 and blurr 2 had no Soap opera effect (SOE) and gave outstanding motion appearance. The Xiaomi even in its lowest setting for interpolation showed (SOE).
> 
> 3) Detail -*advantage PX1 *
> I was seeing a slight detail advantage in the PX1 but mostly in scenes where objects cast shadows. It could be due to better processing or better shadow detail, but because it was mostly shadow detail, it could be in part due to the Xiaomi's black levels (discussed below).
> 
> 4) Brightness --*tie*
> Although the Xioami is rated a few hundred lumens brighter than the PX1, onscreen, I could not see a perceptual difference in brightness at their brightest settings.
> 
> 5) Calibration tools --*advantage PX1*
> The PX1 has a litany of calibration features from gamma to full CMS. The Xiaomi has a few too but is more or less picture presets.
> 
> 6) Sharpness --*tie*
> 
> 7) Black levels --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> As good as the blacks looked on the PX1 by UST standards, the Xiaomi handedly and noticeably outperformed the PX1 in low light level scenes. It was no contest here, really. There was also some dynamic function I turned on and that might have helped, but not sure. I didn't have time to measure. But these are the best blacks I've seen from any DLP, UST or otherwise, since the Runco LS5. The blacks looked deep and this surprised me given it was projecting on a standard projection .8 gain screen!
> 
> 8) Contrast --*?*
> This one was a bit tricky. While the Xiaomi had its way with the PX1 with dark, low APL/ADL content, when it came to upper level mid and brighter scenes, the PX1 had slightly more depth and dimension, which led me to conclude the PX1 had better intra-scene contrast. But again, these are just initial impressions, and I didn't measure the Xiaomi yet.
> 
> 9) Tone Mapping --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> The Xiaomi came with Dolby Vision. One word --wow!
> 
> 10) Lag --
> I didn't test this.


Glad it got to you okay!

I really appreciate the comparison, it’s very evenhanded and helpful as I had been tempted by the PX1 knowing how good the Hisense is with options and processing. I’m glad I didn’t oversell you on the black levels and contrast, it is really hard to go back once you’ve seen the Chinese ALPD stuff. I’ve also heard .4 screens with these units is insane. Approaching the big, expensive boys range of black level performance. My .6 CLR was incredibly good and had no speckle. 

There is a dynamic contrast setting under image parameters and “more”. I tends to really deepen blacks at the expense of some shadow detail, but it’s pretty subtle in most scenes.

A fun trick you can do with a Roku ultra or an Apple TV 4K is to turn HDR always on after setting the display to Dolby Vision. This makes all content process with Dolby Vision and honestly it looks pretty great to my eyes. Especially standard HDR stuff. You still have some latitude with the brightness modes and the dark versus bright Dolby option.

On a side note, im supposed to be getting an Alpha software update to test for Fengmi on the T1 which is supposed to address the bad Dolby Vision implementation. I’ll let you know if it ever gets as good as the C1 in that regard. Highly recommend checking out the suicide squad on HBO Max or inside out on Disney+ and The Witcher on Netflix. All of them stellar Dolby Vision content. Inside Out especially is an assault of color in Dolby Vision.

PS Gregory measured lag in game mode at about 40ms on the Xiaomi C2. In other modes it’s above 100ms


----------



## Demetri Zuev

Aztar35 said:


> *Initial Impressions: PX1-PRO versus Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2*
> 
> Hello, all. My Xiaomi arrived today from Washington State. Thanks to member @lattiboy. I just did a quick head-to-head/A/B between the Hisense PX1-Pro and the Xiaomi Laser C2 just to get the information to you quickly.
> 
> 1) Color- *advantage PX1*
> The Chinese series Laser C2 is an R+to blue color lasers. The PX1 we know is full RGB. In fact, I found the green push of PX1 more relaxing on the eyes than the Xiaomi, which has a strong blue push. Both can be adjusted, but I found I might have to get more used to the Xiaomi as it was giving me some eye fatigue --could be due to scrutinizing the image for testing too though.
> 
> 2) Motion -*advantage PX1*
> Native motion I thought the PX1 had a slight edge. Setting the PX1 in custom at judder 2 and blurr 2 had no Soap opera effect (SOE) and gave outstanding motion appearance. The Xiaomi even in its lowest setting for interpolation showed (SOE).
> 
> 3) Detail -*advantage PX1 *
> I was seeing a slight detail advantage in the PX1 but mostly in scenes where objects cast shadows. It could be due to better processing or better shadow detail, but because it was mostly shadow detail, it could be in part due to the Xiaomi's black levels (discussed below).
> 
> 4) Brightness --*tie*
> Although the Xioami is rated a few hundred lumens brighter than the PX1, onscreen, I could not see a perceptual difference in brightness at their brightest settings.
> 
> 5) Calibration tools --*advantage PX1*
> The PX1 has a litany of calibration features from gamma to full CMS. The Xiaomi has a few too but is more or less picture presets.
> 
> 6) Sharpness --*tie*
> 
> 7) Black levels --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> As good as the blacks looked on the PX1 by UST standards, the Xiaomi handedly and noticeably outperformed the PX1 in low light level scenes. It was no contest here, really. There was also some dynamic function I turned on and that might have helped, but not sure. I didn't have time to measure. But these are the best blacks I've seen from any DLP, UST or otherwise, since the Runco LS5. The blacks looked deep and this surprised me given it was projecting on a standard projection .8 gain screen!
> 
> 8) Contrast --*?*
> This one was a bit tricky. While the Xiaomi had its way with the PX1 with dark, low APL/ADL content, when it came to upper level mid and brighter scenes, the PX1 had slightly more depth and dimension, which led me to conclude the PX1 had better intra-scene contrast. But again, these are just initial impressions, and I didn't measure the Xiaomi yet.
> 
> 9) Tone Mapping --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> The Xiaomi came with Dolby Vision. One word --wow!
> 
> 10) Lag --
> I didn't test this.


Now this is a very valuable piece of info, kudos for that!

I would also mention that Xiaomi cost almost a $1000 less than PX1-Pro and would love to hear your opinion on if it is worth it to spend that that much more on Hisense after you have more time to compare the two and live with them side by side


----------



## aplant92

ProjectionHead said:


> Sold out VERY quickly and I had over 50% of all the original shipment Hisense brought into the country. Have another huge batch on the way expected to land next week (as of last update)


Hey Brian,

Any updates on how these are traveling?


----------



## ProjectionHead

aplant92 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Any updates on how these are traveling?


Another big shipment on the way to us right now. “Expecting” in hands next week.


----------



## Aztar35

Demetri Zuev said:


> Now this is a very valuable piece of info, kudos for that!
> 
> I would also mention that Xiaomi cost almost a $1000 less than PX1-Pro and *would love to hear your opinion on if it is worth it to spend that that much more on Hisense after you have more time to compare the two and live with them side by side*


Yes, these are of course early impressions. But I can tell you right off the bat, the Hisense's processing is excellent and it has great optics. Even on the subject of black levels where it lost to the Xiaomi, the PX1-Pro has a lot of controls to help dial things in and if you turn down the laser to 1, you can bring black closer to the Xiaomi Laser C2's; but brightness matched, the two projectors' blacks are noticeably different.

Remember, by UST standards, the PX1-Pro is a favorite of all the USTs I've seen. And you will likely use it on a dedicated dark screen where this will be less of a concern. And it isn't that its blacks are not competitive compared to those other USTs I mentioned in earlier posts; it's that the Xiaomi Laser C2 is so freakish in that department. Lattiboy even told me the C2's blacks outperform his new Fengmi T1's.


----------



## lattiboy

Aztar35 said:


> Remember, by UST standards, the PX1-Pro is a favorite of all the USTs I've seen. And you will likely use it on a dedicated dark screen where this will be less of a concern. And it isn't that its blacks are not competitive compared to those other USTs I mentioned in earlier posts; it's that the Xiaomi Laser C2 is so freakish in that department. Lattiboy even told me the C2's blacks outperform his new Fengmi T1's.


While the Xiaomi C2 does have exceptional contrast/black performance, it is pretty much in line with all the ALPD stuff coming from Xiaomi and Fengmi. In fact the even cheaper Fengmi C2 measured a little better than yours, but has a raft of usability issues around HDR. I would say the Fengmi T1 *may* have better "intra scene" contrast as it's a bit brighter in the highlights, but the difference is not much.

I hate how I've ventured into being almost conspiratorial on this point, but there seems to be a concerted blackout from most prominent A/V media (save for Gregory and interest from @ProjectionHead) about these Chinese UST manufacturers. I would argue the Xiaomi C2 is the current best projector available: exceptional black level/contrast performance, exceptional DV handling, quiet as a church mouse, and a only a few button presses to achieve 6500K and a Delta E of 2.5 at 2200 lumens.... if anybody here can inform me of another product at literally any price that offers this I would honestly be interested. If anybody can give me an answer around $2000 I'll give you a cookie.

PS The naming conventions for Chinese USTs are *very* confusing. You see, there is a Fengmi C2 and a Xiaomi C2.... which is also sometimes called the Xiaomi Laser TV 2.... which is also sometimes called the Xiaomi Cinema 2..... which you don't want to confuse with the Fengmi Cinema Pro 4K..... which is an entirely different model than either of the ones we're talking about here. Xiaomi / Fengmi are "sister companies".... which who knows what that means in China.


----------



## ProjectionHead

lattiboy said:


> While the Xiaomi C2 does have exceptional contrast/black performance, it is pretty much in line with all the ALPD stuff coming from Xiaomi and Fengmi. In fact the even cheaper Fengmi C2 measured a little better than yours, but has a raft of usability issues around HDR. I would say the Fengmi T1 *may* have better "intra scene" contrast as it's a bit brighter in the highlights, but the difference is not much.
> 
> I hate how I've ventured into being almost conspiratorial on this point, but there seems to be a concerted blackout from most prominent A/V media (save for our own @ProjectionHead) about these Chinese UST manufacturers. I would argue the Xiaomi C2 is the current best projector available: exceptional black level/contrast performance, exceptional DV handling, quiet as a church mouse, and a only a few button presses to achieve 6500K and a Delta E of 2.5 at 2200 lumens.... if anybody here can inform me of another product at literally any price that offers this I would honestly be interested. If anybody can give me an answer around $2000 I'll give you a cookie.
> 
> PS The naming conventions for Chinese USTs are *very* confusing. You see, there is a Fengmi C2 and a Xiaomi C2.... which is also sometimes called the Xiaomi Laser TV 2.... which is also sometimes called the Xiaomi Cinema 2..... which you don't want to confuse with the Fengmi Cinema Pro 4K..... which is an entirely different model than either of the ones we're talking about here. Xiaomi / Fengmi are "sister companies".... which who knows what that means in China.


Don’t forget about their “American” sibling, Wemax. This is the brand that’s “supposed” to be here in the USA hence why there is more coverage on it than Xioami/Fengmi.
Appotronics has been very eager for me to give them a shot. Reviews on the Wemax nova are really “meh” right now so I’m not jumping at the opportunity, but all the hype around here on the Fengmi T1 piqued my interest.
I’m sure I’ll be seeing @Aztar35 soon with his C2 to put up against my incoming T1 and the rest of the USTs I’ve got in the showroom.
That all being said, this is a thread on the PX1-Pro which currently sits as my top pick for 2022; we’ve got other threads existing for discussing other items.


----------



## lattiboy

ProjectionHead said:


> Don’t forget about their “American” sibling, Wemax. This is the brand that’s “supposed” to be here in the USA hence why there is more coverage on it than Xioami/Fengmi.
> Appotronics has been very eager for me to give them a shot. Reviews on the Wemax nova are really “meh” right now so I’m not jumping at the opportunity, but all the hype around here on the Fengmi T1 piqued my interest.
> I’m sure I’ll be seeing @Aztar35 soon with his C2 to put up against my incoming T1 and the rest of the USTs I’ve got in the showroom.
> That all being said, this is a thread on the PX1-Pro which currently sits as my top pick for 2022; we’ve got other threads existing for discussing other items.


A few posts discussing a direct competitor which outperforms the PX-1 Pro in many areas coming in at $1000 less is not off-topic. I appreciate your input and a lot of your content, but you are not a disinterested party or any kind of reviewer. Your livelihood depends on selling the highest margin products from companies you get good pricing from. 

This isn't your advertising board, it's for enthusiasts to discuss the products they use and the C2 is of interest to everybody looking at the PX1-Pro.


----------



## ProjectionHead

lattiboy said:


> A few posts discussing a direct competitor which outperforms the PX-1 Pro in many areas coming in at $1000 less is not off-topic. I appreciate your input and a lot of your content, but you are not a disinterested party or any kind of reviewer. Your livelihood depends on selling the highest margin products from companies you get good pricing from.
> 
> This isn't your advertising board, it's for enthusiasts to discuss the products they use and the C2 is of interest to everybody looking at the PX1-Pro.


I guess we have to agree to disagree. Direct comparisons of the px1-pro make sense, talk in general about other brands doesn’t IMHO in a product specific thread. I’m not suggesting you stop talking about them, just suggesting we do so in the proper forum.
You’re also making some assumptions about me, my business and motivations that I don’t happen to agree with as well.
Heck, I’m even buying T1 to understand myself what all the hype is about and share my thoughts and inviting other forum
members to bring in their units to compare, with no benefit other than education.


----------



## lattiboy

ProjectionHead said:


> I guess we have to agree to disagree. Direct comparisons of the px1-pro make sense, talk in general about other brands doesn’t IMHO in a product specific thread. I’m not suggesting you stop talking about them, just suggesting we do so in the proper forum.
> You’re also making some assumptions about me, my business and motivations that I don’t happen to agree with as well.
> Heck, I’m even buying T1 to understand myself what all the hype is about and share my thoughts with no benefit other than education.


This is not an attack on you to be clear, but your livelihood partly depends on selling PX1-Pros (you've literally sold more than anybody!), so your evaluation as "my pick of 2022" should hold near zero weight with people looking for independent opinions.* It is impossible to disentangle your financial interests in these products from your "views"* and it is ethically questionable how active you are on this board and Reddit in starting threads and attempting to steer conversations. I honestly believe all posts from retailers and vendors should be marked as *"advertisements"* on this and other forums and social media.

You are not a user, you are a brand. A quite good brand, which seems to provide good service, but a brand nonetheless. But if Hisense suddenly cut your margins by 90% or changed the terms of your distribution contract (things none of us are privy to) *you would immediately change your "best of 2022" because you have bills to pay*, and if you didn't you would soon be bankrupt. 

None of this is new stuff and the SEC exists for this exact reason.


----------



## Bytehoven

...


----------



## ProjectionHead

lattiboy said:


> This is not an attack on you to be clear, but your livelihood partly depends on selling PX1-Pros (you've literally sold more than anybody!), so your evaluation as "my pick of 2022" should hold near zero weight with people looking for independent opinions.* It is impossible to disentangle your financial interests in these products from your "views"* and it is ethically questionable how active you are on this board and Reddit in starting threads and attempting to steer conversations. I honestly believe all posts from retailers and vendors should be marked as *"advertisements"* on this and other forums and social media.
> 
> You are not a user, you are a brand. A quite good brand, which seems to provide good service, but a brand nonetheless. But if Hisense suddenly cut your margins by 90% or changed the terms of your distribution contract (things none of us are privy to) *you would immediately change your "best of 2022" because you have bills to pay*, and if you didn't you would soon be bankrupt.
> 
> None of this is new stuff and the SEC exists for this exact reason.


Again, I happen to disagree with you and some of your assumptions (but I do agree with your positive sentiments). I make a LOT more money selling a Samsung LSP9T at 2x the price of a PX1-Pro but that isn't my current top dog despite the financial incentive. Perhaps part of my success selling the PX1-Pro is that I am so passionate about it as being a great unit, *despite* it being far from the most expensive or profitable.

Based on the significant number of DMs & emails I get here, reddit and elsewhere it would seem that there are many people who value my opinion and give them some weight and that doesn't include all of the engagement I have with the manufacturers directly about their products and future roadmaps.

It's cool if you don't feel the same, dont believe me, don't like me, think I'm a shill or whatnot, I still have love for you and all things projection. 🥰


----------



## Bressoniac

Aztar35 said:


> *Initial Impressions: PX1-PRO versus Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2*
> 
> 2) Motion -*advantage PX1*
> Native motion I thought the PX1 had a slight edge. Setting the PX1 in custom at judder 2 and blurr 2 had no Soap opera effect (SOE) and gave outstanding motion appearance. The Xiaomi even in its lowest setting for interpolation showed (SOE).


This is a bit concerning to me! I was starting to seriously consider the Xiaomi since I really value deep black levels for the type of viewing I do, but if there's one thing that supersedes the importance of black levels for me, it's having no soap opera effect. I watch primarily cinema, and the idea of seeing SOE motion, or even motion that doesn't look like 24P, would mean an immediate return. Can you go a little deeper on this, or perhaps others who have used this projector can chime in as well? Are we really dealing with a projector here that can't "turn off" interpolation/SOE? In that case, even with lesser black levels, the PX1-Pro might be more my speed...


----------



## Aztar35

lattiboy said:


> A few posts discussing a direct competitor which outperforms the PX-1 Pro in many areas coming in at $1000 less is not off-topic. I appreciate your input and a lot of your content, but you are not a disinterested party or any kind of reviewer. Your livelihood depends on selling the highest margin products from companies you get good pricing from.
> 
> This isn't your advertising board, it's for enthusiasts to discuss the products they use and the C2 is of interest to everybody looking at the PX1-Pro.


If you knew Brian, you wouldn't think that though --great guy! The reality is Brian is intrigued by those Chinese projectors and wants to know how they stack up. In fact, I know he went out of his way to buy a Fengmi T1, so he could do a real-time comparison. 

And if anything, these PX1-Pros sell themselves. I can tell you that.


----------



## Aztar35

Bressoniac said:


> This is a bit concerning to me! I was starting to seriously consider the Xiaomi since I really value deep black levels for the type of viewing I do, but if there's one thing that supersedes the importance of black levels for me, it's having no soap opera effect. I watch primarily cinema, and the idea of seeing SOE motion, or even motion that doesn't look like 24P, would mean an immediate return. Can you go a little deeper on this, or perhaps others who have used this projector can chime in as well? Are we really dealing with a projector here that can't "turn off" interpolation/SOE? In that case, even with lesser black levels, the PX1-Pro might be more my speed...


There is only SOE if you turn on frame interpolation in the Xiaomi. It's a DLP, so for projection, motion is pretty good without it. It's just that the PX1 edged it out slightly. If you use FI, then the PX1 has custom FI adjustments that help avoid SOE.


----------



## rooterha

lattiboy said:


> This is not an attack on you to be clear, but your livelihood partly depends on selling PX1-Pros (you've literally sold more than anybody!), so your evaluation as "my pick of 2022" should hold near zero weight with people looking for independent opinions.* It is impossible to disentangle your financial interests in these products from your "views"* and it is ethically questionable how active you are on this board and Reddit in starting threads and attempting to steer conversations. I honestly believe all posts from retailers and vendors should be marked as *"advertisements"* on this and other forums and social media.
> 
> You are not a user, you are a brand. A quite good brand, which seems to provide good service, but a brand nonetheless. But if Hisense suddenly cut your margins by 90% or changed the terms of your distribution contract (things none of us are privy to) *you would immediately change your "best of 2022" because you have bills to pay*, and if you didn't you would soon be bankrupt.
> 
> None of this is new stuff and the SEC exists for this exact reason.


You're going a little hard bro - are we sure you don't have some financial stake in fengmi/xiaomi?

btw didn't he just praise the crap out of the AWOL ust then encourage us to buy it from the indiegogo so we save money over buying it from him?🤔


----------



## Aztar35

ProjectionHead said:


> Again, I happen to disagree with you and some of your assumptions (but I do agree with your positive sentiments). I make a LOT more money selling a Samsung LSP9T at 2x the price of a PX1-Pro but that isn't my current top dog despite the financial incentive. Perhaps part of my success selling the PX1-Pro is that I am so passionate about it as being a great unit, *despite* it being far from the most expensive or profitable.
> 
> Based on the significant number of DMs & emails I get here, reddit and elsewhere it would seem that there are many people who value my opinion and give them some weight and that doesn't include all of the engagement I have with the manufacturer's directly about their products and future roadmaps.
> 
> It's cool if you don't feel the same, dont believe me, don't like me, think I'm a shill or whatnot, I still have love for you and all things projection. 🥰


I will get back to topic but I first just wanted to add one last point; and then, I'll move on. So, I know I've bought products from your company. Besides having had an absolutely outstanding purchasing experience every time, I enjoyed our long "geeky" conversations even more. 😄


----------



## lattiboy

rooterha said:


> You're going a little hard bro - are we sure you don't have some financial stake in fengmi/xiaomi?
> 
> btw didn't he just praise the crap out of the AWOL ust then encourage us to buy it from the indiegogo so we save money over buying it from him?🤔


No, I don’t. Which is why it is my actual opinion, however flawed it may be. Again, there are quite serious laws about this if you care to look them up. It’s the reason “paid content” has to be thrown on reviewers who keep units or are sponsored.

Brian is acting as a company with financial interests and it’s impressive that he’s convinced you and others he isn’t. The man’s livelihood depends on a bunch of contracts you and I will never know about, and his opinion is influenced by the financial reality of distribution. 

He could demo the worlds greatest projector and if the manufacturer that sells it is uninterested in him distributing it, I promise you it will not be a projector he recommends over one he makes a few hundred $$$ a pop on.

This isn’t an insult to him, he’s a businessman. His content should be treated the same as any other paid content, and that isn’t unfair. 

I am going to step away now, but this is an issue I believe the moderators of this forum and Redditshould be dealing with more seriously.


----------



## Aztar35

rooterha said:


> You're going a little hard bro - are we sure you don't have some financial stake in fengmi/xiaomi?
> 
> btw didn't he just praise the crap out of the AWOL ust then encourage us to buy it from the indiegogo so we save money over buying it from him?🤔


Brian had advised me of promotions like that in the past too. He's great like that.


----------



## Aztar35

lattiboy said:


> No, I don’t. Which is why it is my actual opinion, however flawed it may be. Again, there are quite serious laws about this if you care to look them up. It’s the reason “paid content” has to be thrown on reviewers who keep units or are sponsored.
> 
> Brian is acting as a company with financial interests and it’s impressive that he’s convinced you and others he isn’t. The man’s livelihood depends on a bunch of contracts you and I will never know about, and his opinion is influenced by the financial reality of distribution.
> 
> He could demo the worlds greatest projector and if the manufacturer that sells it is uninterested in him distributing it, I promise you it will not be a projector he recommends over one he makes a few hundred $$$ a pop on.
> 
> This isn’t an insult to him, he’s a businessman. His content should be treated the same as any other paid content, and that isn’t unfair.
> 
> I am going to step away now, but this is an issue I believe the moderators of this forum and Redditshould be dealing with more seriously.


No one is saying he is not in the business of selling A/V products. But there's a difference between someone who is in the business who cares and someone who is in the business who can care less.

I can tell you Brian cares. And I would add as far as him being a dealer, he's not trying to pull the wool over anybody's eyes about that either. He's open and lists that. Those guys pay for that and help keep the lights turned on around here.


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> ...


?


----------



## rooterha

lattiboy said:


> No, I don’t. Which is why it is my actual opinion, however flawed it may be. Again, there are quite serious laws about this if you care to look them up. It’s the reason “paid content” has to be thrown on reviewers who keep units or are sponsored.
> 
> Brian is acting as a company with financial interests and it’s impressive that he’s convinced you and others he isn’t. The man’s livelihood depends on a bunch of contracts you and I will never know about, and his opinion is influenced by the financial reality of distribution.
> 
> He could demo the worlds greatest projector and if the manufacturer that sells it is uninterested in him distributing it, I promise you it will not be a projector he recommends over one he makes a few hundred $$$ a pop on.
> 
> This isn’t an insult to him, he’s a businessman. His content should be treated the same as any other paid content, and that isn’t unfair.
> 
> I am going to step away now, but this is an issue I believe the moderators of this forum and Redditshould be dealing with more seriously.


i think it would be far more likely that Brian would find a way to distribute a superior projector rather than pushing one that is inferior.

you probably should step away, because you're throwing around a lot of accusations with little to back it up.

If Brian praises the T1 but doesn't sell it what will you say? 🤔


----------



## Bressoniac

Aztar35 said:


> There is only SOE if you turn on frame interpolation in the Xiaomi. It's a DLP, so for projection, motion is pretty good without it. It's just that the PX1 edged it out slightly. If you use FI, then the PX1 has custom FI adjustments that help avoid SOE.


Ah, I get it. So with "FI aka SOE mode" enabled, the PX1 is less offensive than the Xiaomi.  But for weirdos like me who actually like the film-like motion of 24p and all that comes with that, we wouldn't touch that setting anyway. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## tnaik4

Aztar35 said:


> ?


Sorry i quoted a random post.

Aziz u should really consider an HTPC with MadVR.
If u like DV that much, u ll be blown away how MadVR handles all HDR content on the projectors u have which are great.
I watched last night "Infinit" an ok movie at best but looked absolutely gorgeous on my RS440 with MadVR.


----------



## ProjectionHead

rooterha said:


> If Brian praises the T1 but doesn't sell it what will you say? 🤔


My corporate overlords will never let me do that









j/k. If I think it’s a good product and have a good support channel, I may decide to carry it. Lord knows Appotronics has been trying to get to me for a while…

I appreciate all the positive sentiment here; not sure how suggesting that we move non PX1-Pro related conversations to a different thread caused @lattiboy to go off the rails on me, but it’s all good.
Perhaps I should start a new thread where y’all can debate my authenticity and we can get back to the PX1-Pro here


----------



## Bytehoven

Aztar35 said:


> ?


I was gonna post latti sounded like someone else on an alt account.  But that would reveal more what i think of some other members, rather than latti.

But in anycase, there might be much more fertile soil for latti to investigate than the B-man.  

At the very least, @ProjectionHead is actually helping pay the bills around, rather than free loading and clinging to past forum associations.


----------



## ajamils

There is nothing hidden about Brian/@ProjectionHead being a business owner but having known him for some time I don't think he is kinda guy who will push you to buy bad product just so that he can more money. If that was the case and if he was only interested in single sale he wouldn't be hanging around here (or reddit) where people can call him out and result in him losing future business.

With that said, as much as I value everyone's opinion, as the OP of this thread could we please move back to discussing the projector?


----------



## David Mathews

I'll just say that was very interested in picking up a PX1-PRO just to check out color gamut with some movies that go beyond P3.

Say what you will about watching LA LA Land without your significant other, but the pool party sequence looks to intentionally be a Hollywood "alternate reality" accentuated by extended gamut objects and clothing seemingly everywhere.

I can see the difference in gamut on my rs3000 with color filter on/off, but its subtle. A calibrated PX1-PRO with some extended rec2020 capability would be really interesting to see what the content creator was really up to.

But seeing the PX1-PRO contrast numbers not even approaching Epson 5040ub contrast pretty much put me on fence waiting for another extended rec2020 capable display. 



Edit: that said, will still keep an eye out on Hisense, they seem to really want to provide real technical capability at an affordable price. I'm sure some scenes and content look very very good


----------



## Aztar35

Bytehoven said:


> I was gonna post latti sounded like someone else on an alt account.  But that would reveal more what i think of some other members, rather than latti.
> 
> But in anycase, there might be much more fertile soil for latti to investigate than the B-man.
> 
> At the very least, @ProjectionHead is actually helping pay the bills around, rather than free loading and clinging to past forum associations.


Lolz...if someone actually ever did that,

Anyway, I do think lattiboy is an enthusiast just trying to help keep things about enthusiasts. But if he knew Brian better, he likely would feel different about Brian's post.

The cool thing is that both lattiboy and Brian own a Fengmi T1, which I can't wait to see in action. I expect it will have elements from the PX1-Pro and the Laser C2.


----------



## JereyWolf

I'll give some general impressions for the PX1-Pro vs LSP9T.
I had the LSP9T for about 14 months.
Just the noteworthy points here;
PX1 has slightly less speckle. Not a major concern for me anyway.
PX1 calibration controls are better, specifically the 20 point gamma and white balance. I haven't experimented with CMS yet.
The light border that I always had around my screen with the LSP9T is much less severe with the PX1, still there but not a bother at all.
The terrible green hot spot effect of the LSP9T is non-existent on the PX1 and the brightness of the top and bottom letter box appear to be nearly identical. This is a big plus for me with the PX1. Those were both really annoying and distracting features of the LSP9T.
Black level seems to visibly the same to me, although the PX1 is at a lower luminance overall, so not an equal comparison.
Shadow detail seems a little bit better on the PX1, which I was surprised by. The active contrast on the PX1 seems to have a different function than the contrast enhancer on LSP9T. The active contrast seems to increase shadow detail without lifting the black floor....but has an overall harsh effect on the picture and I prefer it to be off.

At least my unit seems to have a serious bug of flickering/sharpening artifacts. I haven't been able to find the root cause yet and no combination of settings I've tried so far has got rid of it. Sharpness at 0, active contrast off, instant game response off and on, noise reduction settings off and on, even filmmaker mode has it. I've seen it from multiple sources too.

The lower input lag of the PX1 vs the LSP9T is noticeable on PC.

HDR from the LSP9T was very good...but the PX1 seems to have a serious problem with HDR. The overall luminance is way reduced and the image just looks flat, it just seems like poor tone mapping. I've decided to set my HDMI format to standard so that HDR is never engaged. Watching the same content in the SDR mode is so much better. I'm really hoping the DV update fixes this for all HDR.

After calibration and with my 0.4 gain screen, I measure max luminance to be about 45 nits. This is roughly what I expected and it works pretty well at night but I definitely preferred the 65 nits I had from the LSP9T.


----------



## rooterha

JereyWolf said:


> I'll give some general impressions for the PX1-Pro vs LSP9T.
> I had the LSP9T for about 18 months.
> Just the noteworthy points here;
> PX1 has slightly less speckle. Not a major concern for me anyway.
> PX1 calibration controls are better, specifically the 20 point gamma and white balance. I haven't experimented with CMS yet.
> The light border that I always had around my screen with the LSP9T is much less severe with the PX1, still there but not a bother at all.
> The terrible green hot spot effect of the LSP9T is non-existent on the PX1 and the brightness of the top and bottom letter box appear to be nearly identical. This is a big plus for me with the PX1. Those were both really annoying and distracting features of the LSP9T.
> Black level seems to visibly the same to me, although the PX1 is at a lower luminance overall, so not an equal comparison.
> Shadow detail seems a little bit better on the PX1, which I was surprised by. The active contrast on the PX1 seems to have a different function than the contrast enhancer on LSP9T. The active contrast seems to increase shadow detail without lifting the black floor....but has an overall harsh effect on the picture and I prefer it to be off.
> 
> At least my unit seems to have a serious bug of flickering/sharpening artifacts. I haven't been able to find the root cause yet and no combination of settings I've tried so far has got rid of it. Sharpness at 0, active contrast off, instant game response off and on, noise reduction settings off and on, even filmmaker mode has it. I've seen it from multiple sources too.
> 
> The lower input lag of the PX1 vs the LSP9T is noticeable on PC.
> 
> HDR from the LSP9T was very good...but the PX1 seems to have a serious problem with HDR. The overall luminance is way reduced and the image just looks flat, it just seems like poor tone mapping. I've decided to set my HDMI format to standard so that HDR is never engaged. Watching the same content in the SDR mode is so much better. I'm really hoping the DV update fixes this for all HDR.
> 
> After calibration and with my 0.4 gain screen, I measure max luminance to be about 45 nits. This is roughly what I expected and it works pretty well at night but I definitely preferred the 65 nits I had from the LSP9T.


Yeah the tone mapping sucks on the l9g and the px1-pro. I do wonder why no reviewers call it out. My $1400 benq had far far superior tone mapping.


----------



## Aztar35

JereyWolf said:


> I'll give some general impressions for the PX1-Pro vs LSP9T.
> I had the LSP9T for about 18 months.
> Just the noteworthy points here;
> PX1 has slightly less speckle. Not a major concern for me anyway.
> PX1 calibration controls are better, specifically the 20 point gamma and white balance. I haven't experimented with CMS yet.
> The light border that I always had around my screen with the LSP9T is much less severe with the PX1, still there but not a bother at all.
> The terrible green hot spot effect of the LSP9T is non-existent on the PX1 and the brightness of the top and bottom letter box appear to be nearly identical. This is a big plus for me with the PX1. Those were both really annoying and distracting features of the LSP9T.
> Black level seems to visibly the same to me, although the PX1 is at a lower luminance overall, so not an equal comparison.
> Shadow detail seems a little bit better on the PX1, which I was surprised by. The active contrast on the PX1 seems to have a different function than the contrast enhancer on LSP9T. The active contrast seems to increase shadow detail without lifting the black floor....but has an overall harsh effect on the picture and I prefer it to be off.
> 
> At least my unit seems to have a serious bug of flickering/sharpening artifacts. I haven't been able to find the root cause yet and no combination of settings I've tried so far has got rid of it. Sharpness at 0, active contrast off, instant game response off and on, noise reduction settings off and on, even filmmaker mode has it. I've seen it from multiple sources too.
> 
> The lower input lag of the PX1 vs the LSP9T is noticeable on PC.
> 
> HDR from the LSP9T was very good...but the PX1 seems to have a serious problem with HDR. The overall luminance is way reduced and the image just looks flat, it just seems like poor tone mapping. I've decided to set my HDMI format to standard so that HDR is never engaged. Watching the same content in the SDR mode is so much better. I'm really hoping the DV update fixes this for all HDR.
> 
> After calibration and with my 0.4 gain screen, I measure max luminance to be about 45 nits. This is roughly what I expected and it works pretty well at night but I definitely preferred the 65 nits I had from the LSP9T.


Nice, review Jerry. 



rooterha said:


> Yeah the tone mapping sucks on the l9g and the px1-pro. I do wonder why no reviewers call it out. My $1400 benq had far far superior tone mapping.


I had actually written early on in this thread how I definitely preferred a power law gamma over the PX1-Pro's 1886 curve. For SDR, try going into the gamma settings, set to on 2.2 and make two point adjustments where needed. 

I'm hoping these get DV soon.


----------



## TomGivan

What did you guys do to get rid of the major red/fuchsia color push of this thing? I'm a novice when it comes to tinkering with the settings so any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Dave Harper

Aztar35 said:


> Nice, review Jerry.
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually written early on in this thread how *I definitely preferred a power law gamma over the PX1-Pro's 1886 curve. *For SDR, try going into the gamma settings, set to on 2.2 and make two point adjustments where needed.
> 
> I'm hoping these get DV soon.


Do you mean ST2084 curve (HDR), not BT1886?



TomGivan said:


> What did you guys do to get rid of the major red/fuchsia color push of this thing? I'm a novice when it comes to tinkering with the settings so any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


Calibration.


----------



## Dave Harper

JereyWolf said:


> …….After calibration and with my 0.4 gain screen, I measure max luminance to be about 45 nits. This is roughly what I expected and it works pretty well at night but I definitely preferred the 65 nits I had from the LSP9T.


I think you just answered your own question as to why you think it looks flat. Good HDR needs around 100 nits (~33 Fl) to present well, especially without dynamic tone mapping


----------



## JereyWolf

Dave Harper said:


> I think you just answered your own question as to why you think it looks flat. Good HDR needs around 100 nits (~33 Fl) to present well, especially without dynamic tone mapping


Yeah I get it, so maybe if I wasn't using a 0.4 gain screen I wouldn't be so disappointed. But even at ~65 nits without DTM the Samsung had a much better presentation.

To be honest, I don't really think the poor HDR performance I see is much of an issue for me. I was already using HDR -> SDR conversion with MadVR, and I can easily get around HDR from Nvidia Shield by just using the "Standard" HDMI setting on the projector.

And maybe since the target audience of this projector is more for a dedicated theater room, they're not really planning for such low gain screens to be used. 

These photos show DTM for 45 nits and for 175 nits (roughly what you could possibly get from the PX1-PRO on a neutral gain, 120" screen). This is a general view of how SDR and HDR look for me on the PX1.


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> Do you mean ST2084 curve (HDR), not BT1886?


Yes, the HDR curve in the machine.

EDIT:
Never mind. I just re-read what I wrote. I was talking about PL gamma and choosing 2.2 for SDR. But thanks for asking for clarification, always appreciate keeping things clear.


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> I think you just answered your own question as to why you think it looks flat. Good HDR needs around 100 nits (~33 Fl) to present well, especially without dynamic tone mapping


HDR is much more consistently impressive on the BenQ HT3550 and it's nowhere near as bright. It's 100% the shoddy tone mapping.


----------



## yesti

TomGivan said:


> What did you guys do to get rid of the major red/fuchsia color push of this thing? I'm a novice when it comes to tinkering with the settings so any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


you can turn down saturation of red in the color tuner section of calibration settings in the picture menu as a start.


----------



## ted_b

I'm a longtime projector user (Runco then Samsung then JVC pjs in former Ohio theater room) but not a very technical (calibration, etc) user. I only say that cuz I was not at all looking at USTs when I finished our new Denver-area home lower level HT/audio room. Now my likely target is the PX1 (although the Xiaomi C2 talk has me interested in that I am not interested in watching Tie Fighters fly through the "grayness" of space). BUT....I am, first and foremost, an audiophile, and I want my screen out of the way when listening to stereo and multichannel music only (70% of the room use). SO...I need a motorized screen and have two setup choices:
1) buy a motorized Stewart Luxus AT screen at 2x the cost of the PX1 and hope, at 11 ft viewing, that I' not bothered by perforations;
2) Buy a non-AT Stewart screen at 1.2X the pj cost and leave my center channel below the screen. This option may have issues with projector placement and possibly combing for off-axis users (not a huge issue but exists nonetheless, since center channel Aerial LR5 is a classic stand mount vertical design...speaker mfg says no real issue on axis if horizontal).

Although this post is more about screens than the PX1 I wanted to ask PX1 users/viewers if I am going about this correctly. Months ago I asked if AT screens work with USTs and everyone said no (likely cuz USTs had their own mated fixed screen bundles and the angles were too severe), but this has changed and I wanted to hear from folks. I can also go standard pj (HDMI pre-wired to classic ceiling mount pj position slightly behind me) but PX1 gives me less noise, more flexibility to change out HDMi cables for possibly needed bandwidth, running ethernet easily to pj rather than rely on wifi (forgot to wire ethernet to ceiling area), etc. 

The pictures show my two options. The screen (110" diag) would drop down between the main speakers (Aerial 20T V2s) and in front of the center (option 1) or to the top of the center (option 2).

If this is too OT, point me to a better thread. Thx
Ted


----------



## nocoyeti

Just a semi-related observation.... I went to 2 different Best Buy Magnolia Design Centers over the weekend hoping to see a UST or two. 

One Best Buy had the Hisense L9 in a semi-lit environment with the lights off in the immediate area and the blacks were a light to medium shade of grey at best. 

At another store there was an Epson UST in a totally light controlled room with a JVC projector (I don't know the model but it was $5,999). The Epson was better/brighter but the contrast was very disappointing. 

Then unfortunately they fired up the JVC with a $5k or $6k screen and damn! The image was bright and the blacks were..... well, black. 

Anyway, long story short, I may just get an 85" Sony for now and when the 95" OLED gets down to a reasonable price (years from now), I will then put the 85" in the living room and enjoy the OLED in my theater.

Dan


----------



## ProjectionHead

ted_b said:


> I'm a longtime projector user (Runco then Samsung then JVC pjs in former Ohio theater room) but not a very technical (calibration, etc) user. I only say that cuz I was not at all looking at USTs when I finished our new Denver-area home lower level HT/audio room. Now my likely target is the PX1 (although the Xiaomi C2 talk has me interested in that I am not interested in watching Tie Fighters fly through the "grayness" of space). BUT....I am, first and foremost, an audiophile, and I want my screen out of the way when listening to stereo and multichannel music only (70% of the room use). SO...I need a motorized screen and have two setup choices:
> 1) buy a motorized Stewart Luxus AT screen at 2x the cost of the PX1 and hope, at 11 ft viewing, that I' not bothered by perforations;
> 2) Buy a non-AT Stewart screen at 1.2X the pj cost and leave my center channel below the screen. This option may have issues with projector placement and possibly combing for off-axis users (not a huge issue but exists nonetheless, since center channel Aerial LR5 is a classic stand mount vertical design...speaker mfg says no real issue on axis if horizontal).
> 
> Although this post is more about screens than the PX1 I wanted to ask PX1 users/viewers if I am going about this correctly. Months ago I asked if AT screens work with USTs and everyone said no (likely cuz USTs had their own mated fixed screen bundles and the angles were too severe), but this has changed and I wanted to hear from folks. I can also go standard pj (HDMI pre-wired to classic ceiling mount pj position slightly behind me) but PX1 gives me less noise, more flexibility to change out HDMi cables for possibly needed bandwidth, running ethernet easily to pj rather than rely on wifi (forgot to wire ethernet to ceiling area), etc.
> 
> The pictures show my two options. The screen (110" diag) would drop down between the main speakers (Aerial 20T V2s) and in front of the center (option 1) or to the top of the center (option 2).
> 
> If this is too OT, point me to a better thread. Thx
> Ted
> View attachment 3244186
> View attachment 3244187


Sounds like you’d prefer AT; I’m happy to send you some perf samples to tape up and see if you can notice the perf from your seating distance. If you don’t see them, and don’t mind the additional expense, that lets you keep your center channel vertical.


----------



## JackB

Aztar35 said:


> *Initial Impressions: PX1-PRO versus Xiaomi Laser Cinema 2*
> 
> Hello, all. My Xiaomi arrived today from Washington State. Thanks to member @lattiboy. I just did a quick head-to-head/A/B between the Hisense PX1-Pro and the Xiaomi Laser C2 just to get the information to you quickly.
> 
> 1) Color- *advantage PX1*
> The Chinese series Laser C2 is an R+to blue color lasers. The PX1 we know is full RGB. In fact, I found the green push of PX1 more relaxing on the eyes than the Xiaomi, which has a strong blue push. Both can be adjusted, but I found I might have to get more used to the Xiaomi as it was giving me some eye fatigue --could be due to scrutinizing the image for testing too though.
> 
> 2) Motion -*advantage PX1*
> Native motion I thought the PX1 had a slight edge. Setting the PX1 in custom at judder 2 and blurr 2 had no Soap opera effect (SOE) and gave outstanding motion appearance. The Xiaomi even in its lowest setting for interpolation showed (SOE).
> 
> 3) Detail -*advantage PX1 *
> I was seeing a slight detail advantage in the PX1 but mostly in scenes where objects cast shadows. It could be due to better processing or better shadow detail, but because it was mostly shadow detail, it could be in part due to the Xiaomi's black levels (discussed below).
> 
> 4) Brightness --*tie*
> Although the Xioami is rated a few hundred lumens brighter than the PX1, onscreen, I could not see a perceptual difference in brightness at their brightest settings.
> 
> 5) Calibration tools --*advantage PX1*
> The PX1 has a litany of calibration features from gamma to full CMS. The Xiaomi has a few too but is more or less picture presets.
> 
> 6) Sharpness --*tie*
> 
> 7) Black levels --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> As good as the blacks looked on the PX1 by UST standards, the Xiaomi handedly and noticeably outperformed the PX1 in low light level scenes. It was no contest here, really. There was also some dynamic function I turned on and that might have helped, but not sure. I didn't have time to measure. But these are the best blacks I've seen from any DLP, UST or otherwise, since the Runco LS5. The blacks looked deep and this surprised me given it was projecting on a standard projection .8 gain screen!
> 
> 8) Contrast --*?*
> This one was a bit tricky. While the Xiaomi had its way with the PX1 with dark, low APL/ADL content, when it came to upper level mid and brighter scenes, the PX1 had slightly more depth and dimension, which led me to conclude the PX1 had better intra-scene contrast. But again, these are just initial impressions, and I didn't measure the Xiaomi yet.
> 
> 9) Tone Mapping --*advantage Xiaomi Laser C2*
> The Xiaomi came with Dolby Vision. One word --wow!
> 
> 10) Lag --
> I didn't test this.


I guess I should go get my Runco LS-5 out of the closet!


----------



## JackB

ProjectionHead said:


> My corporate overlords will never let me do that
> View attachment 3242778
> 
> 
> j/k. If I think it’s a good product and have a good support channel, I may decide to carry it. Lord knows Appotronics has been trying to get to me for a while…
> 
> I appreciate all the positive sentiment here; not sure how suggesting that we move non PX1-Pro related conversations to a different thread caused @lattiboy to go off the rails on me, but it’s all good.
> Perhaps I should start a new thread where y’all can debate my authenticity and we can get back to the PX1-Pro here


Brian, I suspect that there are a whole bunch of guys on these forums that would love to buy one of these Appo machines but don't because the sellers are in Hong Kong with inherent risks and expense on warranty service. If you were to carry the Xiaomi C2, for instance, I'm sure you would sell a ton of them.


----------



## JackB

Aztar35, when you got the Hisense did you calibrate it using Calman or one of those isf programs? I'm wondering if the lesser black levels you mentioned, compared to the Xiaomi, were there after a real calibration.


----------



## ProjectionHead

JackB said:


> Brian, I suspect that there are a whole bunch of guys on these forums that would love to buy one of these Appo machines but don't because the sellers are in Hong Kong with inherent risks and expense on warranty service. If you were to carry the Xiaomi C2, for instance, I'm sure you would sell a ton of them.


Yeah, but then I'd be stuck dealing with all the problems of buying from Hong Kong with no domestic support, warranty, repair, etc; those same risks transfer over to me and I'm the one who has to back it all up to all of the customers.

Maybe one day....but for now Alibaba and Banggood are happy to take your money and offer their level of support


----------



## Aztar35

JackB said:


> I guess I should go get my Runco LS-5 out of the closet!


Is that a joke or are you being serous? I thought the LS5 was a great projector, but now only 1080 and was only around 1,000 lumens max.


----------



## Aztar35

JackB said:


> Aztar35, when you got the Hisense did you calibrate it using Calman or one of those isf programs? I'm wondering if the lesser black levels you mentioned, compared to the Xiaomi, were there after a real calibration.


Yes, I calibrated the PX1-Pro. Its blacks in low laser were better than the L9G and not inconsistent and even better than some standard throw XPR DLPs. It's just that the Xioami Laser C2 is so freakish in that category.

Below, I have some screen shots of black level measurements from a few standard throw DLPs and even included one from the Sony 695ES, Lcos, to compare.

Look at the top number for black reading. All projectors were measured only for native (no dynamic contrast feature activated) contrast here, calibrated but not brightness matched to each other. I'll list the Xiaomi Laser C2 last. It was cal'd to c. 2,100 lumens.

Sony 695ES native black reading on full open aperture, native:









XPR series .66/67 chip size BenQ, model HT9060, native:









XPR Optoma UHZ65, native:









ALDP UST, model Xiaomi Laser C2, native:


----------



## Aztar35

I wanted to add that with the PX1, I like how you can control the laser brightness; you really can't do that with the Laser C2 without having to mess with gamma. 

I still have not had a demo of the AWOL. But as things stand now, I still think the PX1-Pro with a dedicated screen is so well-rounded that in that regard, it's still one of the main USTs to beat.


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> I wanted to add that with the PX1, I like how you can control the laser brightness; you really can't do that with the Laser C2 without having to mess with gamma.
> 
> I still have not had a demo of the AWOL. But as things stand now, I still think the PX1-Pro with a dedicated screen is so well-rounded that in that regard, it's still one of the main USTs to beat.


I agree with this. Having a master luminance control for each pre-set is a very nice feature of the PX1. Also the 20 point gamma control vs. having a single slider adjustment for gamma like the LSP9T. I'm hoping the AWOL has a similar level available adjustments as the PX1.


----------



## JereyWolf

Another thing that I forgot to previously mention in my comparison to the LSP9T is chromatic abberation. Both of my LSP9T units had it to the same degree and it was always visible when very close to the screen but I could never see it from my seating position.

Sadly I think the PX1 is slightly worse in this category. The amount of CA is slightly higher, at least on mine and I can actually see it from my seat. While looking at white text on a dark background from my seat, the red and blue of the CA are not super obvious...but it makes the text appear less sharp.


----------



## Cdmiller86

JereyWolf said:


> Another thing that I forgot to previously mention in my comparison to the LSP9T is chromatic abberation. Both of my LSP9T units had it to the same degree and it was always visible when very close to the screen but I could never see it from my seating position.
> 
> Sadly I think the PX1 is slightly worse in this category. The amount of CA is slightly higher, at least on mine and I can actually see it from my seat. While looking at white text on a dark background from my seat, the red and blue of the CA are not super obvious...but it makes the text appear less sharp.
> 
> View attachment 3245465
> View attachment 3245466
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245467
> View attachment 3245468


There’s an update in the works for the CA on the L9G and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it in internal labs and it was a dramatic improvement - only the outermost parts of the displayed image showed any signs of abberation, everything in the main 80% center of the image looked almost flawless. 

Right now they’re working on a delivery method - currently it’s a USB firmware update that has to be manually loaded by the user. For this crowd, I assured them it would be no problem, but I got pushback and they stated they want to make it an OTA update and avoid potential problems with USB updates. As soon as I have a confirmed timeline, it’ll be made known here.


----------



## Bytehoven

Cdmiller86 said:


> There’s an update in the works for the CA on the L9G and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it in internal labs and it was a dramatic improvement - only the outermost parts of the displayed image showed any signs of abberation, everything in the main 80% center of the image looked almost flawless.
> 
> Right now they’re working on a delivery method - currently it’s a USB firmware update that has to be manually loaded by the user. For this crowd, I assured them it would be no problem, but I got pushback and they stated they want to make it an OTA update and avoid potential problems with USB updates. As soon as I have a confirmed timeline, it’ll be made known here.


Chris... a great opportunity to establish a firmware upgrade framework, paying dividends in the future.


----------



## kishunv

Aztar35 said:


> only around 1,000 lumens max.





Aztar35 said:


> It was cal'd to c. 2,100 lumens.



How looks personally scenes like this with 2100 lumens? What you use to keep ansi with this brightness on screen?
Do you measure ANSI on any 0.47" unit?


----------



## JereyWolf

If any other owners could test this original YouTube video and look for a flickering effect that's shown in my video, I'd appreciate it. I haven't been able to get rid of this effect by changing settings.

Original video. Start around 5:38

Video of my screen


----------



## Aztar35

Hello. 



kishunv said:


> How looks personally scenes like this with 2100 lumens?


Great.



kishunv said:


> What you use to keep ansi with this brightness on screen?


A good room.



kishunv said:


> Do you measure ANSI on any 0.47" unit?


Yes.


----------



## kishunv

Aztar35 said:


> Yes


Do you post it allready?


----------



## ajamils

Cdmiller86 said:


> There’s an update in the works for the CA on the L9G and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it in internal labs and it was a dramatic improvement - only the outermost parts of the displayed image showed any signs of abberation, everything in the main 80% center of the image looked almost flawless.
> 
> Right now they’re working on a delivery method - currently it’s a USB firmware update that has to be manually loaded by the user. For this crowd, I assured them it would be no problem, but I got pushback and they stated they want to make it an OTA update and avoid potential problems with USB updates. As soon as I have a confirmed timeline, it’ll be made known here.


That's great to know. Will there be a fix for tone mapping/contrast in L9G? I'm close to 100 days return and if the firmware is not coming soon then I'll rather return and wait till things get sorted out.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdmiller86

ajamils said:


> That's great to know. Will there be a fix for tone mapping/contrast in L9G? I'm close to 100 days return and if the firmware is not coming soon then I'll rather return and wait till things get sorted out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Resources are focused on getting Dolby Vision in place and ready for an OTA update. I’m pressing on addressing HDR tone mapping outside of Dolby Vision and am expecting feedback from engineering in the coming weeks.


----------



## Cdmiller86

JereyWolf said:


> If any other owners could test this original YouTube video and look for a flickering effect that's shown in my video, I'd appreciate it. I haven't been able to get rid of this effect by changing settings.
> 
> Original video. Start around 5:38
> 
> Video of my screen


This is a video taken (on a phone camera) of the PX1-PRO playing a YouTube video? I definitely see the flickering - want to make sure I understand what’s happening so I can pass along to engineering for investigation.


----------



## JereyWolf

Cdmiller86 said:


> This is a video taken (on a phone camera) of the PX1-PRO playing a YouTube video? I definitely see the flickering - want to make sure I understand what’s happening so I can pass along to engineering for investigation.


Yes on a phone's camera... that's why the colors are off. The flickering is happening mostly in dark areas for me, I've seen it on a lot of different content and from different input sources. Thank you looking into it.


----------



## Cdmiller86

JereyWolf said:


> Yes on a phone's camera... that's why the colors are off. The flickering is happening mostly in dark areas for me, I've seen it on a lot of different content and from different input sources. Thank you looking into it.


Any specific picture modes (i.e. Standard, Theater Day, Theater Night, etc.) or is it all of them? 

Any other settings I should know about to report? Active Contrast, Gamma, Laser Luminance…


----------



## rooterha

Cdmiller86 said:


> There’s an update in the works for the CA on the L9G and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it in internal labs and it was a dramatic improvement - only the outermost parts of the displayed image showed any signs of abberation, everything in the main 80% center of the image looked almost flawless.
> 
> Right now they’re working on a delivery method - currently it’s a USB firmware update that has to be manually loaded by the user. For this crowd, I assured them it would be no problem, but I got pushback and they stated they want to make it an OTA update and avoid potential problems with USB updates. As soon as I have a confirmed timeline, it’ll be made known here.


Will we ever get tone mapping or DV update? I'm about to take advantage of the 100 day guarantee because it's honestly pathetic that you guys haven't addressed a single issue since release. Meanwhile Fengmi has already fixed the HDR/DV issues with the T1 in a month and they don't even have a US presence.

If there's any way I can get any kind of alpha/beta access to test new updates, please PM me. If not, I will be ordering a T1 here soon.

EDIT: Sorry, just saw the above. But yes, if you can get some type of testing access (even via USB update) for the L9G I would consider keeping it.


----------



## Cdmiller86

rooterha said:


> Will we ever get tone mapping or DV update? I'm about to take advantage of the 100 day guarantee because it's honestly pathetic that you guys haven't addressed a single issue since release. Meanwhile Fengmi has already fixed the HDR/DV issues with the T1 in a month and they don't even have a US presence.
> 
> If there's any way I can get any kind of alpha/beta access to test new updates, please PM me. If not, I will be ordering a T1 here soon.


Yes we will get Dolby Vision on L9 and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it and it’s a dramatic improvement. I can’t speak to rollout schedule, because I don’t have that information. 

I’ve made as much noise as I know how within the organization to push for getting these updates ready and rest-assured the US will get them before anyone else. 

I’ll inquire about beta access and report back here when I have something concrete on that topic.


----------



## aplant92

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yes we will get Dolby Vision on L9 and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it and it’s a dramatic improvement. I can’t speak to rollout schedule, because I don’t have that information.
> 
> I’ve made as much noise as I know how within the organization to push for getting these updates ready and rest-assured the US will get them before anyone else.
> 
> I’ll inquire about beta access and report back here when I have something concrete on that topic.


Out of curiosity - when you say the US will get this update first, is that locked behind network location? I.e. if I buy a projector from the US and use it in Aus, will I be unable to update without some sort of VPN setup? Or is it more updates for US units?


----------



## JereyWolf

Cdmiller86 said:


> Any specific picture modes (i.e. Standard, Theater Day, Theater Night, etc.) or is it all of them?
> 
> Any other settings I should know about to report? Active Contrast, Gamma, Laser Luminance…


I noticed it happening the first day I set it up with default settings. I've tested the same content from external sources and from YouTube app on the projector. I've tried every optional setting off and on. I just checked again and it's happening on every preset while using the built-in YouTube app.


----------



## Cdmiller86

aplant92 said:


> Out of curiosity - when you say the US will get this update first, is that locked behind network location? I.e. if I buy a projector from the US and use it in Aus, will I be unable to update without some sort of VPN setup? Or is it more updates for US units?


All I meant by it is that outside of China, the US is generally first to get new Laser products and feature rollouts. 

I’m unsure how the updates are made available, technically - whether they’re region locked via network location as you’ve described or if it’s something else.


----------



## Cdmiller86

JereyWolf said:


> I noticed it happening the first day I set it up with default settings. I've tested the same content from external sources and from YouTube app on the projector. I've tried every optional setting off and on. I just checked again and it's happening on every preset while using the built-in YouTube app.


Got it. I’ll get this in for investigation.


----------



## Eddiscus1

JereyWolf said:


> I noticed it happening the first day I set it up with default settings. I've tested the same content from external sources and from YouTube app on the projector. I've tried every optional setting off and on. I just checked again and it's happening on every preset while using the built-in YouTube app.


Just thought I would add what i observed when I checked the same video and noticed the same flicker when viewing through the internal app. But the same video is fine if streamed through my Nvidia shield.
The differences I see is the signal format.
The shield sent 10bit ,YUV420 ,BT709 ,H264
The hisense internal app signal was
8bit, YUV420, BT709, VP8


----------



## ajamils

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yes we will get Dolby Vision on L9 and PX1-PRO. I’ve seen it and it’s a dramatic improvement. I can’t speak to rollout schedule, because I don’t have that information.
> 
> I’ve made as much noise as I know how within the organization to push for getting these updates ready and rest-assured the US will get them before anyone else.
> 
> I’ll inquire about beta access and report back here when I have something concrete on that topic.


I will definitely be interested in testing out the update instead of going through the whole return process. 

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackB

Aztar35 said:


> Is that a joke or are you being serous? I thought the LS5 was a great projector, but now only 1080 and was only around 1,000 lumens max.


I’m serious. In fact, I pulled the LS-5 out of the garage and set it up to replace the DPI. It’s in the LR and had replaced the LS-5 with the DPI because the latter was about three times brighter. But the DPI could never match the contrast and color of the Runco. It had the infamous white section of the color wheel for the added brightness. After hooking it up I was amazed at how colorful and contrasty the Runco was. I had forgotten. If the lens throw wasn’t so long it would go in my HT where I have four projectors, a RS540, a Q750i, a X7, and a VP15S1. The LS -5’s picture is better than the all but the RS540.


----------



## JereyWolf

Eddiscus1 said:


> Just thought I would add what i observed when I checked the same video and noticed the same flicker when viewing through the internal app. But the same video is fine if streamed through my Nvidia shield.
> The differences I see is the signal format.
> The shield sent 10bit ,YUV420 ,BT709 ,H264
> The hisense internal app signal was
> 8bit, YUV420, BT709, VP8


Thanks for testing. I'm also using Nvidia shield and I have the flickering with each source.


----------



## Eddiscus1

JereyWolf said:


> Thanks for testing. I'm also using Nvidia shield and I have the flickering with each source.


What does the hisense register as the input signal when you feed it from the shield.
On the hisense go into menu down to about then down to I believe it is signal information ( it is the bottom of the 3 choices)


----------



## JereyWolf

Eddiscus1 said:


> What does the hisense register as the input signal when you feed it from the shield.
> On the hisense go into menu down to about then down to I believe it is signal information ( it is the bottom of the 3 choices)


Thank you for explaining how to get to signal information. I didn't realize that was available. I'll check mine out tonight.


----------



## JereyWolf

JereyWolf said:


> Thank you for explaining how to get to signal information. I didn't realize that was available. I'll check mine out tonight.


I tested and I got the exact same signal information you had from your shield. Unfortunately I still have the flickering. It's much more severe than shown in my video too....kind of tough for me to capture.


----------



## Cdmiller86

JereyWolf said:


> I tested and I got the exact same signal information you had from your shield. Unfortunately I still have the flickering. It's much more severe than shown in my video too....kind of tough for me to capture.


I shared this selection of posts with engineering today and demanded they put this into testing immediately. Will update here once I’ve got anything to report.


----------



## JereyWolf

Cdmiller86 said:


> I shared this selection of posts with engineering today and demanded they put this into testing immediately. Will update here once I’ve got anything to report.


Thanks again. Do you have access to a PX1 Pro where you were able to verify it too?


----------



## Eddiscus1

JereyWolf said:


> Thank you for explaining how to get to signal information. I didn't realize that was available. I'll check mine out tonight.





JereyWolf said:


> I tested and I got the exact same signal information you had from your shield. Unfortunately I still have the flickering. It's much more severe than shown in my video too....kind of tough for me to capture.


Had a chance to do some more playing of that clip on different displays. I will have to revisit the Nvidia shield but that for some reason showed the flickering the least.
The following is on the displays internal youtube app.
My LG OLED showed the flickering about the same as the Hisense L9G internal youtube app.
My sony LED/LCD display showed flickering as well but not as apparent as the LG Oled or Hisense Tri Laser.

My Alienware laptop running an external video card on a quality monitor showed the flickering as well but very little.

Being that it seems to be present on so many devices (more obvious on some than others) I am starting to think it is an issue with the source content or camera used to shoot the video resolving gradients of black and dark grey. I have not really noticed any of what this clip portrays on other youtube videos that I have watched using the internal youtube app in the hisense ust projector.


----------



## JereyWolf

Eddiscus1 said:


> Had a chance to do some more playing of that clip on different displays. I will have to revisit the Nvidia shield but that for some reason showed the flickering the least.
> The following is on the displays internal youtube app.
> My LG OLED showed the flickering about the same as the Hisense L9G internal youtube app.
> My sony LED/LCD display showed flickering as well but not as apparent as the LG Oled or Hisense Tri Laser.
> 
> My Alienware laptop running an external video card on a quality monitor showed the flickering as well but very little.
> 
> Being that it seems to be present on so many devices (more obvious on some than others) I am starting to think it is an issue with the source content or camera used to shoot the video resolving gradients of black and dark grey. I have not really noticed any of what this clip portrays on other youtube videos that I have watched using the internal youtube app in the hisense ust projector.


Thanks for taking the time thoroughly check this out. It's a relief to hear that it's not specific to this projector. If I see a similar effect happen on anything else I'll be a bit more skeptical that the projector is at fault. I did notice it happening a lot more in other content durinh the first few days that I had it set up and the presets we're closer to default settings and I was using active contrast.


----------



## Aztar35

Hello, everyone. After spending more time with the Xiaomi Laser C2, I wanted to follow up on my observations. I'm noticing the skin tones are better on the PX1-Pro. We come in contact with people in everyday life, so we are very familiar with what skin tones should look like and that's something we notice right away. The PX1-Pro has so much more calibration tools to dial skin tones in for accuracy.

Also, although the Xiaomi is R+B laser, its reds, I'm finding, are not as vivid as the PX1's. The reds on the PX1-Pro just look more intense.

One further point, I want to update the black level and contrast I measured. The white value reading in my earlier post was not on par with the other projectors I was comparing for contrast and black level. So, with the meter diffuser in place, I brought the meter much closer to the C2's lens, about a foot away, to get a comparable white value. While that raised the black measurement to 0.11, it also raised the total contrast measurement to 3,600:1. See the picture below.

However, from farther away, the black reading was indeed lower than that. Also, taking off the diffuser and using standard measuring mode in the software from that same foot away but off the screen consistently produced contrast readings of c. 3,200:1 and black readings of c. 0.017. For comparison's sake, under the same conditions, a foot away from the screen, the Hisense L9G tri laser UST DLP measured a black reading of 0.55 and contrast around 1,000:1 off the screen.


But here is that photo with the comparable white value to those standard throw projectors I compared early, here measuring the C2 a foot away off the lens.


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> Hello, everyone. After spending more time with the Xiaomi Laser C2, I wanted to follow up on my observations. I'm noticing the skin tones are better on the PX1-Pro. We come in contact with people in everyday life, so we are very familiar with what skin tones should look like and that's something we notice right away. The PX1-Pro has so much more calibration tools to dial skin tones in for accuracy.
> 
> Also, although the Xiaomi is R+B laser, its reds, I'm finding, are not as vivid as the PX1's. The reds on the PX1-Pro just look more intense.
> 
> One further point, I want to update the black level and contrast I measured. The white value reading in my earlier post was not on par with the other projectors I was comparing for contrast and black level. So, with the meter diffuser in place, I brought the meter much closer to the C2's lens, about a foot away, to get a comparable white value. While that raised the black measurement to 0.11, it also raised the total contrast measurement to 3,600:1. See the picture below.
> 
> However, from farther away, the black reading was indeed lower than that. Also, taking off the diffuser and using standard measuring mode in the software from that same foot away but off the screen consistently produced contrast readings of c. 3,200:1 and black readings of c. 0.017. For comparison's sake, under the same conditions, a foot away from the screen, the Hisense L9G tri laser UST DLP measured a black reading of 0.55 and contrast around 1,000:1 off the screen.
> 
> 
> But here is that photo with the comparable white value to those standard throw projectors I compared early, here measuring the C2 a foot away off the lens.
> 
> View attachment 3246550


Very nice update!
Any other general impressions for picture quality differences? Doses the big gap in native contrast translate into much different performance in low light scenes?


----------



## Aztar35

JereyWolf said:


> Very nice update!
> Any other general impressions for picture quality differences? Doses the big gap in native contrast translate into much different performance in low light scenes?


Thanks.

Yes. I noticed some fleeting RBE on the C2, It was very, very rare, but still should be noted. I didn't notice RBE on the PX1-Pro, but the qualifier there is I ran the PX1 mostly at super low light output to help improve black levels.

EDITED to add:

Yes, while the difference is indeed noticeable in low light scenes, mostly due to black level differences, the size of that difference will also depend on your screen type. Keep in mind I'm using a standard throw screen. If you use a dark/dedicated UST screen, that helps.


----------



## Aztar35

Also, I would add that if you use the PX1-Pro by turning down its laser power output to 1 or 2, you also close the gap more to bring the black levels a little closer to the C2's. So the difference is reduced when you do that.


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> Also, I would add that if you use the PX1-Pro by turning down its laser power output to 1 or 2, you also close the gap more to bring the black levels a little closer to the C2's. So the difference is reduced when you do that.


So in your opinion does the higher Native contrast of the C2, roughly 3x the native contrast of the PX1 Pro increase visible detail in dark scenes...or is it the case the the lower native contrast does not have an impact directly on shadow details. Is it more of a direct indicator of how high your max luminance can be, while maintaining a lower black floor?

I know that the LSP9T has roughly 2x the native contrast of the PX1, but in the time I've spent with the PX1 recently, my impression is that's it's slightly better in showing detail during low light scenes...while also having a much lower max luminance.


----------



## Aztar35

JereyWolf said:


> So in your opinion does the higher Native contrast of the C2, roughly 3x the native contrast of the PX1 Pro increase visible detail in dark scenes...or is it the case the the lower native contrast does not have an impact directly on shadow details. Is it more of a direct indicator of how high your max luminance can be, while maintaining a lower black floor?
> 
> I know that the LSP9T has roughly 2x the native contrast of the PX1, but in the time I've spent with the PX1 recently, my impression is that's it's slightly better in showing detail during low light scenes...while also having a much lower max luminance.


As far as I'm concerned, going from memory, dark scenes looked similar on both the PX1 and the LSP9T and despite the larger chip on the LSP9T, I thought dialed down the PX1 had better black levels, but I don't think I measured the Samsung to confirm this.

I can tell you that the dark scenes on the C2 show noticeably better blacks than on both of those other projectors. And we have to be careful when talking about shadow detail because sometimes a projector with less deep blacks can show more shadow detail but obscure dark scenes with gradations of gray. If you mean there's less gray obscuring detail in the C2, then yes.


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, going from memory, dark scenes looked similar on both the PX1 and the LSP9T and despite the larger chip on the LSP9T, I thought dialed down the PX1 had better black levels, but I don't think I measured the Samsung to confirm this.
> 
> I can tell you that the dark scenes on the C2 show noticeably better blacks than on both of those other projectors. And we have to be careful when talking about shadow detail because sometimes a projector with less deep blacks can show more shadow detail but obscure dark scenes with gradations of gray. If you mean there's less gray obscuring detail in the C2, then yes.


Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## JereyWolf

Aztar35 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, going from memory, dark scenes looked similar on both the PX1 and the LSP9T and despite the larger chip on the LSP9T, I thought dialed down the PX1 had better black levels, but I don't think I measured the Samsung to confirm this.
> 
> I can tell you that the dark scenes on the C2 show noticeably better blacks than on both of those other projectors. And we have to be careful when talking about shadow detail because sometimes a projector with less deep blacks can show more shadow detail but obscure dark scenes with gradations of gray. If you mean there's less gray obscuring detail in the C2, then yes.


Do you have any opinions on general user experience with the C2 vs the the other USTs? 

I'm think along the lines of HDMI CEC control or handshake issues, availability of useful features, did you feel the need to make picture setting adjustments based on content or were there any other things not strictly related to picture quality but more so how a Chinese export projector _feels_ relative to it's US available competitors?


----------



## Gatorbama

Does anyone here happen to have good Calibration settings for L9G and If so for which option?


----------



## ajamils

Gatorbama said:


> Does anyone here happen to have good Calibration settings for L9G and If so for which option?


This is PX1-PRO thread.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorbama

ajamils said:


> This is PX1-PRO thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


With a lot of discussions and comparisons involving L9G as well as other projectors so...


----------



## kingskp

Gatorbama said:


> Does anyone here happen to have good Calibration settings for L9G and If so for which option?


You can try this but doesn't help much with tone mapping. 








Hisense L9G TriChroma UST Laser TV with Cinema Screen Review


The Hisense L9G Laser TV is an all-inclusive package of UST tri-laser projector and ALR screen that performs exceptionally well, offering high brightness, sharp images, and super-wide Rec.2020 color gamut.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Gatorbama

kingskp said:


> You can try this but doesn't help much with tone mapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense L9G TriChroma UST Laser TV with Cinema Screen Review
> 
> 
> The Hisense L9G Laser TV is an all-inclusive package of UST tri-laser projector and ALR screen that performs exceptionally well, offering high brightness, sharp images, and super-wide Rec.2020 color gamut.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


Thank you


----------



## ajamils

Who has the best calibration settings for PX1?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JereyWolf

ajamils said:


> Who has the best calibration settings for PX1?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


This is what I'm using with Theater night mode on my 0.4 gain screen. The 20 point white balance and gamma controls that are not shows have no adjustments made to them.

The high point adjustments seem extreme but they were necessary to bring in the top white RGB balance and to make a flat 2.2 gamma.


----------



## ajamils

JereyWolf said:


> This is what I'm using with Theater night mode on my 0.4 gain screen. The 20 point white balance and gamma controls that are not shows have no adjustments made to them.
> 
> View attachment 3247593
> View attachment 3247595
> View attachment 3247596
> View attachment 3247597
> View attachment 3247598
> View attachment 3247599
> View attachment 3247600


Thank you. Will try them when I receive mine in few days. 

How are you liking the pj?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JereyWolf

ajamils said:


> Thank you. Will try them when I receive mine in few days.
> 
> How are you liking the pj?
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


It's really nice compared to the LSP9T. My major complaint would be that the HDR tone mapping is not good, basically unusable for me with my 0.4 gain screen.


----------



## aplant92

For anyone with a PX1 on a 120" screen - how do you find the brightness? I'm about to swap my L5F for a PX1 Pro, although we regularly play games on the projector with our downlights dimmed to their lowest settings.

I'm wondering if the PX1 Pro will still be usable in these conditions?


----------



## ajamils

aplant92 said:


> For anyone with a PX1 on a 120" screen - how do you find the brightness? I'm about to swap my L5F for a PX1 Pro, although we regularly play games on the projector with our downlights dimmed to their lowest settings.
> 
> I'm wondering if the PX1 Pro will still be usable in these conditions?


Hoping to find out soon. I have a 120" screen and having PX1 coming.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JereyWolf

aplant92 said:


> For anyone with a PX1 on a 120" screen - how do you find the brightness? I'm about to swap my L5F for a PX1 Pro, although we regularly play games on the projector with our downlights dimmed to their lowest settings.
> 
> I'm wondering if the PX1 Pro will still be usable in these conditions?


Check out the review here:








Hisense PX1-Pro Ultra Short Throw Projector Review


Our projection experts reviewed the Hisense PX1-Pro. Find out what they thought of this Ultra Short Throw projector. ::Spoiler Alert:: It's fantastic! Learn why you should order this new Hisense Laser TV for your home theater




www.projectorscreen.com




There's a section for how many lumens each preset should output. 

My personal experience, using a 120" 0.4 gain lenticular screen is that's it's _bright enough_ for a dark room and decent in a room with moderate ambient light. 
After calibration my max luminance is about 45 nits on my screen, roughly 1400 lumens.


----------



## aplant92

JereyWolf said:


> Check out the review here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-Pro Ultra Short Throw Projector Review
> 
> 
> Our projection experts reviewed the Hisense PX1-Pro. Find out what they thought of this Ultra Short Throw projector. ::Spoiler Alert:: It's fantastic! Learn why you should order this new Hisense Laser TV for your home theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a section for how many lumens each preset should output.
> 
> My personal experience, using a 120" 0.4 gain lenticular screen is that's it's _bright enough_ for a dark room and decent in a room with moderate ambient light.
> After calibration my max luminance is about 45 nits on my screen, roughly 1400 lumens.


Awesome thank you - I'd read that review but missed the lumens for 120"!

I've got the screen that was originally paired with the Hisense L5F - you wouldn't happen to know what gain that has would you?


----------



## JereyWolf

aplant92 said:


> Awesome thank you - I'd read that review but missed the lumens for 120"!
> 
> I've got the screen that was originally paired with the Hisense L5F - you wouldn't happen to know what gain that has would you?


Not sure about the gain on the Hisense screen, @ProjectionHead might be able to say what it's rated at.

I have a Grandview Dynamique.


----------



## arsenalfc89

I was reading the review on projector screen and wondering what is the benefit of the projector going full fade to black with SDR? @ProjectionHead


----------



## Dave Harper

arsenalfc89 said:


> I was reading the review on projector screen and wondering what is the benefit of the projector going full fade to black with SDR? @ProjectionHead


It’s really just a thing that invokes some emotions when the screen goes completely black in your bat cave theater, rather than a low grey glowing screen emanating in front of you. 

It all boils down to how good it is actually doing it. If the step from the final lit image to completely black is too large, it can be rather jarring. Think of it like the last physical step on a staircase missing and you go from what would be the second stair step to the floor in one fell swoop. This usually causes you to stumble and maybe fall. 

If the manufacturer does it right, it should be a nice, gradual fade into complete blackness. Think ……5%, 4%, 3%, 2%, 1%, 0% (black) as it dims. 

This projector and no other I’ve measured do it this way completely right. Some get close, like the RS4500 by JVC and the LK990 by BenQ, with some skilled manipulation. 

To sum it up, until it’s done completely right, it’s a neat trick that wows you.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

The L9G goes completely black in HDR too. I've only noticed it during the end credits of movies.


----------



## arsenalfc89

Dave Harper said:


> It’s really just a thing that invokes some emotions when the screen goes completely black in your bat cave theater, rather than a low grey glowing screen emanating in front of you.
> 
> It all boils down to how good it is actually doing it. If the step from the final lit image to completely black is too large, it can be rather jarring. Think of it like the last physical step on a staircase missing and you go from what would be the second stair step to the floor in one fell swoop. This usually causes you to stumble and maybe fall.
> 
> If the manufacturer does it right, it should be a nice, gradual fade into complete blackness. Think ……5%, 4%, 3%, 2%, 1%, 0% (black) as it dims.
> 
> This projector and no other I’ve measured do it this way completely right. Some get close, like the RS4500 by JVC and the LK990 by BenQ, with some skilled manipulation.
> 
> To sum it up, until it’s done completely right, it’s a neat trick that wows you.


Oh okay got it. I’ll have to see it person then lol


----------



## aplant92

On the tone mapping issues people have mentioned - is the result of this just colors that look off?

I've seen mention of turning off HDR metadata or forcing HDR content to convert into SDR - how does one go about this? We have a Google TV (separate device) and a Panasonic UB420 - can you do either of these things with these devices?


----------



## Dave Harper

aplant92 said:


> On the tone mapping issues people have mentioned - is the result of this just colors that look off?
> 
> I've seen mention of turning off HDR metadata or forcing HDR content to convert into SDR - how does one go about this? We have a Google TV (separate device) and a Panasonic UB420 - can you do either of these things with these devices?


The UB420 can do it. Not sure about the GTV.


----------



## aplant92

Dave Harper said:


> The UB420 can do it. Not sure about the GTV.


Is this done by selecting SDR BT.2020 from the HDR output menu setting?


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

aplant92 said:


> Is this done by selecting SDR BT.2020 from the HDR output menu setting?


Yes, thats how I'm doing it (not sure if its the correct setting but it looks nice)


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Have someone tried to use any HD fury device to deal with the tone mapping issue for the L9G? I'm getting one that I was able to score really cheap (the HD Fury Diva) but not sure if that will actually help.


----------



## Dave Harper

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Have someone tried to use any HD fury device to deal with the tone mapping issue for the L9G? I'm getting one that I was able to score really cheap (the HD Fury Diva) but not sure if that will actually help.


It should make a big difference but it really depends on what your source device is and whether it can convert everything to LLDV or just native DV to LLDV.


----------



## rooterha

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Have someone tried to use any HD fury device to deal with the tone mapping issue for the L9G? I'm getting one that I was able to score really cheap (the HD Fury Diva) but not sure if that will actually help.


It doesn't seem to do anything for the L9G - Dave has a lot of great info but a bunch of us have tested this and had no luck. If Dave has some settings that work for the L9G I'd love to hear them.

I've tried LLDV with an AppleTV 4k and Xbox Series X and whatever Hisense is doing their tonemapping overrides the DV and it still looks the same.

Got tired of waiting - ordered a T1 because at least they successfully turned around an update in a month or so after people complained. 

Hisense still zero updates.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Cdmiller86 said:


> I shared this selection of posts with engineering today and demanded they put this into testing immediately. Will update here once I’ve got anything to report.


Hi, by any chance do you also share the problems with the tone mapping on the L9G? I have found so many users complaining about it and it would be nice to get some support for it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cdmiller86

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Hi, by any chance do you also share the problems with the tone mapping on the L9G? I have found so many users complaining about it and it would be nice to get some support for it. Thank you in advance!


Yes absolutely. I’m relaying any and all feedback that I see here on any Hisense products. Dolby Vision release remains priority #1 on L9G and PX1-PRO. 

I have my meeting with engineering tomorrow morning and am looking forward to an update on beta testing the big firmware update that addresses Chromatic Abberation, Tone Mapping, and DV support.


----------



## Tallon

Taking delivery of my PX1 tomorrow. New theater in a new house. Can't wait!


----------



## Alan C.

Chromatic Aberration is the only complain I have.


----------



## Dave Harper

rooterha said:


> It doesn't seem to do anything for the L9G - Dave has a lot of great info but a bunch of us have tested this and had no luck. If Dave has some settings that work for the L9G I'd love to hear them.
> 
> I've tried LLDV with an AppleTV 4k and Xbox Series X and whatever Hisense is doing their tonemapping overrides the DV and it still looks the same.
> 
> Got tired of waiting - ordered a T1 because at least they successfully turned around an update in a month or so after people complained.
> 
> Hisense still zero updates.


I haven’t even seen an L9G in action yet, let alone have any HDFury settings for it. Sorry.


----------



## Aztar35

Hopefully DV will be released soon for both the PX1-Pro and the L9G.


----------



## Aztar35

rooterha said:


> It doesn't seem to do anything for the L9G - Dave has a lot of great info but a bunch of us have tested this and had no luck. If Dave has some settings that work for the L9G I'd love to hear them.
> 
> I've tried LLDV with an AppleTV 4k and Xbox Series X and whatever Hisense is doing their tonemapping overrides the DV and it still looks the same.
> 
> Got tired of waiting - ordered a T1 because at least they successfully turned around an update in a month or so after people complained.
> 
> Hisense still zero updates.


In general, the subject here is how the machine moves out of black. HDR10 and even Dolby Vision are going to function to raise and extract highlights. Let's assume you're using a true lambertian surface/isotropic surface. And let's say the black value onscreen at 0IRE, using a four-corner pixel barrage, is .3. And viewing HDR10 content, you're finding the ST2084 curve in the display is insufficiently creating the gradations out of black. The trick is working your way up from the display's black floor to create those gradations because no matter what, in our example, you're not going to get better than .3 black unless the lasers turn off. Dolby Vision will do a better job with that but in either case, both are operating to also extract highlights. Last point, keep in mind that there are also situations where the content itself is graded with elevated blacks.

Here are some simple things you can do to improve movement out of black.

If any of you have any of the Panny UB players (420, 820, 9000), set it to basic luminance, then as mentioned in someone else's post above, go into the advanced settings and choose SDR/BT2020. Set your signal in the player to 4K/60hz. Run HDR content and then go into the Option menu. For those using a .4 gain screen, for example, turn on the optimizer and set the slider to 3+ (to start) and then set white to -3 and black to 3+. Select the PX1-Pro's HDR Theater picture mode (make sure color set to auto does not wash out because that would mean you're not getting the wide color) and set the laser output to 2. Select 2.2 gamma in the PX1.

Unfortunately, these player settings will not impact external sources like GTV or ATV. But you can still do some other basic things to improve the outcome. The machine tends to push green and that can give dark scenes a milky cast. Grab yourselves a Spears & Munsil disc or any color calibration disc that includes HDR calibration and use it to adjust the colors.

For those more into meters and measurements, go into white balance and set RGB and then go into the CMS and adjust your Rec 709 and P3 color spaces. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Tallon

normang said:


> I posted this graphic earlier in the thread.. you can select which size screen your using to get the needed setup dimensions. Its on the product page on ProjectorScreen.com
> View attachment 3237292
> 
> 
> 
> Generally its beginning to look to me that most UST's have very similar setup dimensions which varies slightly depending on the specific throw ratio.


There's no way this is right. A 120" screen is 58.75" high, and we're having to set my PX1 Pro at ~14" from the wall to get that size image. 16.75" from the wall results in a far bigger image. 

Can anyone else confirm the distance from the projector to the wall/screen that is resulting in an exactly 120" diagonal image?

I should add - it is EXTREMELY disappointing that Hisense doesn't publish any of this information themselves in the manual or on the product page. Unbelievable that basic, required install info isn't available.


----------



## normang

Tallon said:


> There's no way this is right. A 120" screen is 58.75" high, and we're having to set my PX1 Pro at ~14" from the wall to get that size image. 16.75" from the wall results in a far bigger image.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the distance from the projector to the wall/screen that is resulting in an exactly 120" diagonal image?


I received my PX1 about a week ago, and I have not received my screen yet, but looking at the measurements, the chart does seem to be incorrect. 

There seems to be subtle measurement differences depending on whose making a 120" screen, but since I don't have screen yet, (coming today reportedly) I've been tossing up on a wall that works ok, but its not perfect by any stretch. But I noted that when i measured the image, 120" diagonal was at 14 3/4" and that appears next to the 110" screen on that chart.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Tallon said:


> There's no way this is right. A 120" screen is 58.75" high, and we're having to set my PX1 Pro at ~14" from the wall to get that size image. 16.75" from the wall results in a far bigger image.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the distance from the projector to the wall/screen that is resulting in an exactly 120" diagonal image?
> 
> I should add - it is EXTREMELY disappointing that Hisense doesn't publish any of this information themselves in the manual or on the product page. Unbelievable that basic, required install info isn't available.


They did publish this in their spec sheet; that's where we got it from for our own graphic:










I think it may be wrong however since it doesn't match the L9G - @Cdmiller86 - HMU


----------



## normang

@Cdmiller86, it would be nice if there was a more detailed manual for the projector operations, there are menu items that one may wonder whether they should be selected as there is no definition of what they do, one small example is I think the difference between HDMI standard and HDMI Enhanced. How to implement an update when you get around to releasing one... 

Also, what menu items get disabled when you make certain selections, such as ARC or CEC. For a while, I was getting two volume control displays, one for the projector and one from the Apple TV or AV until I noted to set a TV Sound option to off.. It would be handy to be aware of these things because they are described in a manual. The E-Manual that is buried on the about menu if I recall, can help a little, but needs improvement..


----------



## Aztar35

Dave Harper said:


> It should make a big difference *but it really depends on what your source device is* and whether it can convert everything to LLDV or just native DV to LLDV.


This is a great segue into another point. It's a good idea to have optimal HDR "fall-back" settings anyway notwithstanding the anticipated Dolby Vision Firmware release.

PX1-Pro owners should keep in mind that when the Dolby Vision firmware gets installed, the PX1-Pro will likely engage Dolby Vision only for Dolby Vision (DV) graded content. Luckily, there's already plenty of DV content available, including both on disc and streaming. But there's also a large number of HDR content graded to HDR10 and no more, and in that case, the machine will likely default to HDR10 tone-mapping. Setting the machine as optimally as possible will always keep you prepared for a better a HDR10 tone-mapping experience, when you run into non-DV HDR graded content.


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> I haven’t even seen an L9G in action yet, let alone have any HDFury settings for it. Sorry.


Got ya, just weird you keep saying this every time even though a half dozen of us have tried HDFury LLDV on the L9G with no success (and you have acknowledged that in previous threads). Not a great idea to encourage people to spend $500+ on a device that won't have any noticeable improvement to their issues.


----------



## Tallon

Screen is a couple weeks out yet, and I need to get a custom cabinet built, but even on a wall this baby looks amazing!!


----------



## draxinum

Tallon said:


> Screen is a couple weeks out yet, and I need to get a custom cabinet built, but even on a wall this baby looks amazing!!


Is there a place that sells reasonable pieces of furniture that can hold the UST off the ground and also have a little shelf on top to hold the center channel?

All I can find is super cheap looking stuff or custom furniture that costs several thousand dollars


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yes absolutely. I’m relaying any and all feedback that I see here on any Hisense products. Dolby Vision release remains priority #1 on L9G and PX1-PRO.
> 
> I have my meeting with engineering tomorrow morning and am looking forward to an update on beta testing the big firmware update that addresses Chromatic Abberation, Tone Mapping, and DV support.


Thanks for your answer! Let us know how the meeting went. On board with the beta testing if you need testers for the L9G.


----------



## rooterha

I did some further testing with LLDV on the L9G with a Vertex 2 using a Roku Ultra and an Nvidia shield...

It _does_ sort of work (didnt seem to on the Apple TV 4k). Colors are noticeably more vibrant in DV and some scenes look better but not to the level I would expect from DV. Tried a bunch of different combinations of settings including Daves and some I saw people using for the T1. 

Will be waiting to try the actual DV update and see if it's similar or significantly better.

I'm also curious if the DV update will also make LLDV work better so at that point it may still be a better option depending on how well Hisense's DV implementation works.


----------



## Dave Harper

rooterha said:


> Got ya, just weird you keep saying this every time even though a half dozen of us have tried HDFury LLDV on the L9G with no success (and you have acknowledged that in previous threads). Not a great idea to encourage people to spend $500+ on a device that won't have any noticeable improvement to their issues.


All I’m saying is that for every device I’ve tried it on, I was able to see a positive difference after some experimenting and testing and tweaking. With time, I am sure I could find the sweet spot on ANY display using it. The question is, how much time and is it worth my time and effort since I don’t get paid for this?



rooterha said:


> I did some further testing with LLDV on the L9G with a Vertex 2 using a Roku Ultra and an Nvidia shield...
> 
> It _does_ sort of work (didnt seem to on the Apple TV 4k). *Colors are noticeably more vibrant in DV and some scenes look better but not to the level I would expect from DV. *Tried a bunch of different combinations of settings including Daves and some I saw people using for the T1.
> 
> Will be waiting to try the actual DV update and see if it's similar or significantly better.
> 
> I'm also curious if the DV update will also make LLDV work better so at that point it may still be a better option depending on how well Hisense's DV implementation works.


I don’t know, but it sounds to me like there was some positive impact. So if the image is better, even slightly, isn’t it still _“better”_ than without it, or am I missing something?

I was able to give a decent good impact on the AU810 with not a ton of work. Maybe I’ll see if I can grab an L9G to see what I can do?


----------



## ProjectionHead

Dave Harper said:


> I’ll see if I can grab an L9G to see what I can do?


Ask and ye shall receive….
I’ve got your L9


----------



## rooterha

Dave Harper said:


> All I’m saying is that for every device I’ve tried it on, I was able to see a positive difference after some experimenting and testing and tweaking. With time, I am sure I could find the sweet spot on ANY display using it. The question is, how much time and is it worth my time and effort since I don’t get paid for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know, but it sounds to me like there was some positive impact. So if the image is better, even slightly, isn’t it still _“better”_ than without it, or am I missing something?
> 
> I was able to give a decent good impact on the AU810 with not a ton of work. Maybe I’ll see if I can grab an L9G to see what I can do?


As I said the appletv didn't which is why I got others to test

it still doesn't impact the primary issues with the l9gs tone mapping - it just made some colors more vibrant.

but interested to see what you can do!


----------



## ProjectionHead

For those of you interested in attending - the First Annual AVS Forum & ProjectorScreen.com UST Showcase:








First Annual AVS Forum & ProjectorScreen.com UST...


Title says it all. Hisense is our platinum sponsor and will be providing the food and drinks plus hosting an online Q&A at noon EST on the 18th from the event (link forthcoming) together with me, projectionhead, and guests like That Home Theater Dude. So even if you can’t make it in person you...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## draxinum

According to Hisense PX1-PRO Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size

The manufacturers estimate is 26 fL on a 120” 0.5 gain screen…which is great brightness for a black room

However the websites own estimate is 17 fL

which I’m concerned will be disappointing, even in a black room


----------



## normang

draxinum said:


> According to Hisense PX1-PRO Projection Calculator - Throw Distance and Screen Size
> 
> The manufacturers estimate is 26 fL on a 120” 0.5 gain screen…which is great brightness for a black room
> 
> However the websites own estimate is 17 fL
> 
> which I’m concerned will be disappointing, even in a black room


In a dark to dim room, with a good ALR Screen, I do not see any issues with brightness, your mileage may vary, it also depends on the content, if you're watching material thats always dark, perhaps a brighter model would be better?? During the day I have some light coming in until I deploy darker drapes on a sliding glass door, to lower that more during the day. I can see that the light is affecting the image, but I have no issues watching it.


----------



## normang

I am wondering for those that already have a PX1 and set it up with their screen, the process you used to do the alignment? 

Right now I have an image from my Apple TV that fills the screen and looks really good, however I am also seeing what seems like overscan around some edges, and not quite sure if thats normal or if somehow I have the image filling the screen, but something i still not aligned correctly.. feedback appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## Tallon

normang said:


> I am wondering for those that already have a PX1 and set it up with their screen, the process you used to do the alignment?
> 
> Right now I have an image from my Apple TV that fills the screen and looks really good, however I am also seeing what seems like overscan around some edges, and not quite sure if thats normal or if somehow I have the image filling the screen, but something i still not aligned correctly.. feedback appreciated.. Thanks


I don't have my screen yet, but measuring for the screen & frame dimensions has left me wondering the same thing. In this image, for example, you can see where I believe the edge of the projected image is vs where the edge of light hitting the wall is. 










Given that the screen's borders are meant to catch and hide the extra projected light, I believe I should be measuring just the pink area here for the "projected image" size of 58.5" vertical.


----------



## normang

Tallon said:


> I don't have my screen yet, but measuring for the screen & frame dimensions has left me wondering the same thing. In this image, for example, you can see where I believe the edge of the projected image is vs where the edge of light hitting the wall is.
> 
> 
> 
> Given that the screen's borders are meant to catch and hide the extra projected light, I believe I should be measuring just the pink area here for the "projected image" size of 58.5" vertical.


I saw that before the screen arrived. The screen changes how that looks, you have to adjust the projector to the screen, and the screen is flat, but its not flat against the wall. It sticks out from the wall an inch, maybe more depending on the model screen. 

So part of my question to others that perhaps already have the PX1, whether there is some adjustment that is being overlooked, or whether thats just the way it is.. I'll try and post an image tomorrow showing how that seems to show up with the screen installed..


----------



## aplant92

Holy hell, haven't even got this set up fully yet (had it half on my ALR screen, half off with my existing L5F already setup), and I can already say the difference is night and day.

Colors look absolutely fantastic out of the box, without any tweaking (so likely look even better with some tweaking or following the settings in the projectorscreen review).

Brightness wise - seems great to me. In a dark room the colors still pop and content looks great, while the darks also look better than my previous L5F. With overheard downlights on and dimmed (5 of them) can still comfortably play games or watch TV.

The image looks incredibly clear and crisp too - everything just looks so much clearer and focused (and again, this is before I've even gone through and set it up properly/dialled it in!).

Haven't even set this up fully yet, but all signs are pointing to this being an incredible UST projector (to my eye anyway).

On the border mentioned above - my feeling was this is just 'extra', and the alignment should be done on the image itself (like @Tallon suggested). Still, I'd be curious what the explanation is for this border sitting outside the image - is there a way to get rid of it I wonder?

Will send some photos through of the setup once I have everything dialled in more!


----------



## ToadThumper

Tallon said:


> Screen is a couple weeks out yet, and I need to get a custom cabinet built, but even on a wall this baby looks amazing!!


Curious, what screen did you end up purchasing? I'm looking to throw down on the PX1 and am looking for suggestions. Was hoping to find something decent under $1K, but I'm thinking for a 100" dedicated UST screen that may not be feasible. Hoping someone can prove me wrong.


----------



## Tallon

ToadThumper said:


> Curious, what screen did you end up purchasing? I'm looking to throw down on the PX1 and am looking for suggestions. Was hoping to find something decent under $1K, but I'm thinking for a 100" dedicated UST screen that may not be feasible. Hoping someone can prove me wrong.


Well I certainly didn't do that. There are definitely options out there on Amazon. Originally when I got my order quoted a year ago I had an Elite screen specced out, but WorldWideStereo (local company I bought from) has switched over to Stewart screens. They seem to be blowing up lately as a brand, so I paid the extra for the WSUST120HST10EZX model which is ~$2500. Stewart WallScreen UST 3.75 Fixed Frame 120" HDTV Projector Screen (StudioTek 100) is how it's listed on their website.


----------



## normang

I've been


ToadThumper said:


> Curious, what screen did you end up purchasing? I'm looking to throw down on the PX1 and am looking for suggestions. Was hoping to find something decent under $1K, but I'm thinking for a 100" dedicated UST screen that may not be feasible. Hoping someone can prove me wrong.


ProjectorScreen.com has started selling Spectra, and you're probably not going to get an ALR screen for under 1K, and the Spectra depending on size can go up to about $2K for 120" and around $1300 for 100". 

I maybe one of the first to briefly discuss the screen, it looks great, its a little heavier than I was expecting, has mounts that give you some adjustment to insure it being level. I plan to post more about it after I've spent more time dialing things in... which is the subject of another msg..


----------



## normang

Morning all

I am still trying to dial in the settings for PX1 and the Spectra 120 screen, and while it looks good, I do see this splash of over scan or whatever it might be called, plus in the lower right, a finger of something? See pic below, I know its not jumping out, but its there...









Not sure if this is merely adjustment still or whether there is some other issue, thoughts, comments?

thanks


----------



## aplant92

Got the screen just about perfect (after an hour of agonizing over it), and the picture continues to impress!

Here's some shots both with and without our overhead lights turned on (but dimmed all the way down) - perfectly usable in both scenarios as far as I'm concerned!


















I think my biggest issue is being used to a super saturated image - seems HDR takes a bit of the edge off in favor of accurate colors (unless I'm missing something or course), so my perceived lack of quality vs SDR is probably more owing to what I'm used to seeing.

Either way - confident this projector has that 'pop' I was initially hoping for in a UST projector, while being versatile enough to use in slightly more challenging light conditions!


----------



## aplant92

P.S. if anyone has test patterns or scenes they'd like to see, feel free to let me know and I can get some shots for you!


----------



## aplant92

Tallon said:


> There's no way this is right. A 120" screen is 58.75" high, and we're having to set my PX1 Pro at ~14" from the wall to get that size image. 16.75" from the wall results in a far bigger image.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the distance from the projector to the wall/screen that is resulting in an exactly 120" diagonal image?
> 
> I should add - it is EXTREMELY disappointing that Hisense doesn't publish any of this information themselves in the manual or on the product page. Unbelievable that basic, required install info isn't available.


On this - I just measured and I'm roughly 16.5ish inches from the wall to the back of the projector. The edges of the projected screen (which look like light bleed) are positioned outside of the physical screen itself, so that only the actual image being displayed sits within the frame.

Could be the difference if you have the light bleed edges sitting within the projector screen (i.e. you should move the projector back further to move the light bleed out)?


----------



## ajamils

aplant92 said:


> On this - I just measured and I'm roughly 16.5ish inches from the wall to the back of the projector. The edges of the projected screen (which look like light bleed) are positioned outside of the physical screen itself, so that only the actual image being displayed sits within the frame.
> 
> Could be the difference if you have the light bleed edges sitting within the projector screen (i.e. you should move the projector back further to move the light bleed out)?


I have EXACTLY the same issue. I thought that I was doing something wrong and spent hours trying to position the projector but still the image on both side on the bottom are out of the screen. If I try to fix it, the image goes outside from top as well.

Also, I seem to have a strange bow in for middle of the image at the bottom where image is lower in the middle but higher at both edges.

I though that it is my screen and I have taken it down and inspected multiple times but that doesn't seem to be source of problem.

Interestingly I did not have the same issue with L9120, using same screen.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## normang

aplant92 said:


> P.S. if anyone has test patterns or scenes they'd like to see, feel free to let me know and I can get some shots for you!


Looks great, which screen are you using? The video your showing there coming from a streamer or some other source?


----------



## normang

ajamils said:


> I have EXACTLY the same issue. I thought that I was doing something wrong and spent hours trying to position the projector but still the image on both side on the bottom are out of the screen. If I try to fix it, the image goes outside from top as well.
> 
> Also, I seem to have a strange bow in for middle of the image at the bottom where image is lower in the middle but higher at both edges.
> 
> I though that it is my screen and I have taken it down and inspected multiple times but that doesn't seem to be source of problem.
> 
> Interestingly I did not have the same issue with L9120, using same screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I can get the image centered in the screen, I had to make some height adjustments to resolve some of the issues I had posted about earlier. But there is still some overscan it appears, even though the actual viewable image is centered on the screen. 

I still think I need to make a couple more tweaks as I overlooked the height measurement from the stand to the screen and I am still perhaps a little low.. should be 16" if I recall, or 16 3/4, would have look again for the Spectra 120 I installed.. but I think there is going to be some sort of overscan no matter what and I am not sure if this is a problem or just the way it is or whether there are some other adjustments that can be made that are not obvious..


----------



## aplant92

normang said:


> Looks great, which screen are you using? The video your showing there coming from a streamer or some other source?


This is just the screen that came bundled with the L5F - seems like quite a decent screen! And I was just streaming a 4k HDR video of of my separate google TV device (so even though that in itself wasn't optimal, the picture still looked fantastic).



ajamils said:


> I have EXACTLY the same issue. I thought that I was doing something wrong and spent hours trying to position the projector but still the image on both side on the bottom are out of the screen. If I try to fix it, the image goes outside from top as well.
> 
> Also, I seem to have a strange bow in for middle of the image at the bottom where image is lower in the middle but higher at both edges.
> 
> I though that it is my screen and I have taken it down and inspected multiple times but that doesn't seem to be source of problem.
> 
> Interestingly I did not have the same issue with L9120, using same screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I noticed the same thing with the middle bottom of the screen seemingly pushing further down than the sides (so the screen forming a slight U shape). I don't know what I did, but I'm fairly certain this somehow sorted itself out while I was adjusting the projector to fit the screen correctly.

I'll look again today to make sure I'm not missing something, but if it was slightly bowed still, I didn't notice it when watching 4k videos that took up the entire screen.

That being said - I have noticed some interesting light bleed (showing up on an adjacent wall around 1m away from the screen, plus two little slivers on the left and right hand side). Not sure if this is to be expected or not, but so far not bothering us


----------



## normang

aplant92 said:


> This is just the screen that came bundled with the L5F - seems like quite a decent screen! And I was just streaming a 4k HDR video of of my separate google TV device (so even though that in itself wasn't optimal, the picture still looked fantastic).
> 
> I noticed the same thing with the middle bottom of the screen seemingly pushing further down than the sides (so the screen forming a slight U shape). I don't know what I did, but I'm fairly certain this somehow sorted itself out while I was adjusting the projector to fit the screen correctly.
> 
> I'll look again today to make sure I'm not missing something, but if it was slightly bowed still, I didn't notice it when watching 4k videos that took up the entire screen.
> 
> That being said - I have noticed some interesting light bleed (showing up on an adjacent wall around 1m away from the screen, plus two little slivers on the left and right hand side). Not sure if this is to be expected or not, but so far not bothering us


Yes, I think the Hisense bundled screens were using StarBright CLR, read that somewhere.. Not sure what the gain on those maybe. though it looks pretty bright... is it more white than gray?

I was going into Auto Geometric correction after getting it as close as I could by moving the projector around on my stand to center it. Then implementing the auto correction with taking the photo and uploading to the projector, that would almost perfectly center it, perhaps a minor tweak in some corner maybe... 

I still think I need to raise my stand because I don't think I am going to futz with the screen, though it has some adjustment room to lower it.. As I think I am still about 1" too low and while I am getting it centered, not sure what impact having the preferred dimensions off a little bit.. 

However, no matter what I've done, I always see some overscan if you want to call it that beyond the program image on the screen.


----------



## aplant92

normang said:


> Yes, I think the Hisense bundled screens were using StarBright CLR, read that somewhere.. Not sure what the gain on those maybe. though it looks pretty bright... is it more white than gray?
> 
> I was going into Auto Geometric correction after getting it as close as I could by moving the projector around on my stand to center it. Then implementing the auto correction with taking the photo and uploading to the projector, that would almost perfectly center it, perhaps a minor tweak in some corner maybe...
> 
> I still think I need to raise my stand because I don't think I am going to futz with the screen, though it has some adjustment room to lower it.. As I think I am still about 1" too low and while I am getting it centered, not sure what impact having the preferred dimensions off a little bit..
> 
> However, no matter what I've done, I always see some overscan if you want to call it that beyond the program image on the screen.


I mean looking front on at it, it looks pretty grey? I think I read somewhere it was 0.4-0.5 gain, although not sure if that's correct.

With the correction stuff, I avoided that completely (apparently it will stuff the quality of the image as it shrinks and moves the image around to fit). I went completely manual this time around, using the geometric correction pattern as a guide, then aligning stuff based on that. When it looked OK, I then went into the focus settings and made sure the text looked aligned as well.

Doing it that way seems (fingers crossed) to have resulted in a well aligned image, and that's coming from someone that would not be able to deal with a tiny bit of imperfection! I didn't realize there were back feet too - these seem to be used if after you align the top corners of the image, you find one or both sides being slightly shorter than the top of the screen (in our case I noticed the left was maybe 2-3mm under the top of the frame, at which point a full turn of the back left foot fixed this).


----------



## normang

aplant92 said:


> I mean looking front on at it, it looks pretty grey? I think I read somewhere it was 0.4-0.5 gain, although not sure if that's correct.
> 
> With the correction stuff, I avoided that completely (apparently it will stuff the quality of the image as it shrinks and moves the image around to fit). I went completely manual this time around, using the geometric correction pattern as a guide, then aligning stuff based on that. When it looked OK, I then went into the focus settings and made sure the text looked aligned as well.
> 
> Doing it that way seems (fingers crossed) to have resulted in a well aligned image, and that's coming from someone that would not be able to deal with a tiny bit of imperfection! I didn't realize there were back feet too - these seem to be used if after you align the top corners of the image, you find one or both sides being slightly shorter than the top of the screen (in our case I noticed the left was maybe 2-3mm under the top of the frame, at which point a full turn of the back left foot fixed this).


I do not notice using the auto geometric correction what I would consider an impact on the image quality, though perhaps there could be some.. I there is, its hard to spot.. specially if your viewing say some of these BBC earth shows in 4K (if you have access to any) that have all sorts of detail in some of those close up images..

However, I think it's still a work in progress. Like I've noted, I think my height measurement from stand to screen is still a little low and that could make the difference in getting it better aligned manually. Fortunately its not to hard to make these minor adjustments.. So going to give that one more measure and boost the feet on the stand to get there and then see if I can get a solid manual alignment if I get closer and do need to fine tune perhaps with the Auto adjust, if it looks good, I'll go with it.


----------



## aplant92

Just to update my comment earlier....the bottom middle of the screen was still sagging (where the left and right sides were perfectly fitting).

I ended up just manually correcting that using geometric correction, however I'm not sure how to avoid that sagging middle without geometric correction? I don't remember having this problem with the other projector so I'm not sure what's going on here...

Probably the only issue I have so far (if you can call it that - assume the minor geometric correction doesn't destroy image quality)


----------



## ajamils

aplant92 said:


> Just to update my comment earlier....the bottom middle of the screen was still sagging (where the left and right sides were perfectly fitting).
> 
> I ended up just manually correcting that using geometric correction, however I'm not sure how to avoid that sagging middle without geometric correction? I don't remember having this problem with the other projector so I'm not sure what's going on here...
> 
> Probably the only issue I have so far (if you can call it that - assume the minor geometric correction doesn't destroy image quality)


I have the same sagging issue and not sure what to do. I'm using the screen that came bundled with L9.

On separate note, how do you set focus? I've probably gone 50 clicks up and down and I can't tell if it is getting better or worse. In previous projectors there were lines across the screen which made it a lot easier to set focus.

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aplant92

ajamils said:


> I have the same sagging issue and not sure what to do. I'm using the screen that came bundled with L9.
> 
> On separate note, how do you set focus? I've probably gone 50 clicks up and down and I can't tell if it is getting better or worse. In previous projectors there were lines across the screen which made it a lot easier to set focus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


I'm hoping that a small amount of geometric correction doesn't destroy image quality, because as it stands it seems like the only way to solve the sagging (which is on the top and bottom it seems).

With focus - I just stood close to the screen and looked at the corners, the focus changes seemed more pronounced there, and made it easier to tell where the focus needed to be


----------



## normang

aplant92 said:


> I'm hoping that a small amount of geometric correction doesn't destroy image quality, because as it stands it seems like the only way to solve the sagging (which is on the top and bottom it seems).
> 
> With focus - I just stood close to the screen and looked at the corners, the focus changes seemed more pronounced there, and made it easier to tell where the focus needed to be


I have seen it routinely noted in various videos that manual geometric changes cause issues. However I am hard pressed to see any change in image quality other than centering the image to almost perfect, if not perfectly fit to the screen when using the automatic geometric process on the PX1 as long as your really close to begin with


----------



## Aztar35

Has anyone shined a bright LED flashlight into the lens of their UST projector to see if dust accumulated on the mirror inside? Of course, only do that with the projector off to protect your eyes. I'm asking because I looked in my Xiaomi UST and found some dust particles on the mirror.

Mind you, what's on the mirror has absolutely no noticeable effect on the image whatsoever. But I wonder if my projector was assembled with that or if that portion of the light path allows dust enter into it.

The reason for my concern is that if it's the latter, then I'll make more effort on additional steps to protect the projector from dust to avoid excessive dust buildup on the mirror and interior lens piece over time.


----------



## ajamils

Is there any documentation on what Laser Luminosity settings actually do and what are the recommended settings? Should it be set to auto?

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## normang

Aztar35 said:


> Has anyone shined a bright LED flashlight into the lens of their UST projector to see if dust accumulated on the mirror inside? Of course, only do that with the projector off to protect your eyes. I'm asking because I looked in my Xiaomi UST and found some dust particles on the mirror.
> 
> Mind you, what's on the mirror has absolutely no noticeable effect on the image whatsoever. But I wonder if my projector was assembled with that or if that portion of the light path allows dust enter into it.
> 
> The reason for my concern is that if it's the latter, then I'll make more effort on additional steps to protect the projector from dust to avoid excessive dust buildup on the mirror and interior lens piece over time.


I have not tried to look at that, though the PX1 does include a air bulb and fine brush to clean that external area at the top.. 

You do have the cooling fans not sure where air flows in is filtered or not. 

Though perhaps a cover of some sort could be used to place on top of the projector when not in use to reduce dust accumulation.


----------



## Aztar35

normang said:


> I have not tried to look at that, though the PX1 does include a air bulb and fine brush to clean that external area at the top.. Y
> 
> ou do have the cooling fans not sure where air flows in is filtered or not.
> 
> Though perhaps a cover of some sort could be used to place on top of the projector when not in use to reduce dust accumulation.


Hi. Thanks.

I was wondering about when it's operating, where it sucks in dust. But I don't know if it's getting to the inside mirror and inside lens portion.


----------



## ciosad

My installer is recommending this projector in my living room (great light control when I want it). I saw the L9G explicitly advertises Control4 integration, but I did not see this advertised for the PX1-PRO. Any idea if this projector is going to fold nicely into my home automation?


----------



## Cdmiller86

ciosad said:


> My installer is recommending this projector in my living room (great light control when I want it). I saw the L9G explicitly advertises Control4 integration, but I did not see this advertised for the PX1-PRO. Any idea if this projector is going to fold nicely into my home automation?


PX1-PRO has the same chipset as the L9G so yes, The C4 drivers are there. If the link below doesn’t take you to the right page, just do a Google search for “Hisense Control4 Drivers”



Control4 Driver Search


----------



## ilmousta

@Cdmiller86 any rough date on when PX1 may reach europe? or at least european amazon sites? thanks


----------



## aplant92

I'm curious if anyone has thoughts on the pincushioning that seems to happen on the bottom of this projector - as far as I can tell, the screen is flat, as is my wall, so seems strange this is happening (and happening to others as well).

Is this just a quirk of some projectors?


----------



## mprother

Hello everyone, I currently have the L9G with the 120" 0.4 CLR screen. I am quite disappointed with the black levels with movies like the Eternals streaming from the built-in Disney app which had so many scenes where the shadow detail was lost. 

So I am considering returning this project/screen and getting the PX1-pro with a different screen. My main question is what type of screen should I pair with the PX1-pro to get the best shadow details and HDR performance. My room is a living room with no windows and viewing is done at night so the room can get black with all lights off. However I have white ceilings and white walls and this will not change.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## JereyWolf

Had anyone noticed sharpening that can't seem to be removed even with sharpness set to 0, but when instant game response is set to on, the sharpening goes away?


----------



## humax

mprother said:


> So I am considering returning this project/screen and getting the PX1-pro with a different screen. My main question is what type of screen should I pair with the PX1-pro to get the best shadow details and HDR performance.



Your screen already has the lowest gain there is for an ALR screen, so it is fine. However, no screen can magically make a weak contrast projector into a JVC. If you want better blacks, you need to look into other projector options, like the ALPD units.


----------



## Tallon

My new projector has a hair or an eyelash or something inside. Hoping the company I bought from can get it out. Anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## normang

Tallon said:


> My new projector has a hair or an eyelash or something inside. Hoping the company I bought from can get it out. Anyone dealt with this before?


If that is indeed something sitting in the light path or lens, and its new of course, I would work to get it replaced. You'd probably need to get some return authorization, and then see how fast it can be turned around, assuming they still have stock. Even if you elected to try and have it repaired, you maybe without it whatever the turn around time would be either way. If you could swing it, perhaps you could arrange for advance replacement then send the one with the problem back, but they'll probably charge you and credit you when the return arrived.


----------



## Tallon

normang said:


> If that is indeed something sitting in the light path or lens, and its new of course, I would work to get it replaced. You'd probably need to get some return authorization, and then see how fast it can be turned around, assuming they still have stock. Even if you elected to try and have it repaired, you maybe without it whatever the turn around time would be either way. If you could swing it, perhaps you could arrange for advance replacement then send the one with the problem back, but they'll probably charge you and credit you when the return arrived.


I'm pretty sure it is. I used the air and brush on the top and it didn't come off. I bought local so hopefully they can bring one out and swap it if that's the case.


----------



## mprother

humax said:


> Your screen already has the lowest gain there is for an ALR screen, so it is fine. However, no screen can magically make a weak contrast projector into a JVC. If you want better blacks, you need to look into other projector options, like the ALPD units.


Thanks Humax, but we if I return the L9G the screen is going with it since was part of a package. Also my understanding is that in a darkened room low gain is not going to make blacks/ shadow detail better since even a white screen can look black in a dark room. Therefore I was wondering if it might be better to have a higher gain CLR screen to help with the peak brightness for HDR. 

The real question is should I get a 0.6 gain CLR or a 0.8 gain CLR? I s primarily looking at Elite screens since they seem to be the best value in CLR.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Dave Harper

Tallon said:


> My new projector has a hair or an eyelash or something inside. Hoping the company I bought from can get it out. Anyone dealt with this before?


I had this issue with my LSP9T. It was a flying insect that I saw in the light path and the poor little guy got too close to the lens and fried himself on it!

I bought a LensPen from Best Buy and used that to wipe it off and now all is well. 

Are you 100% sure it’s on the inside and not the surface of the lens?


----------



## Tallon

Dave Harper said:


> I had this issue with my LSP9T. It was a flying insect that I saw in the light path and the poor little guy got too close to the lens and fried himself on it!
> 
> I bought a LensPen from Best Buy and used that to wipe it off and now all is well.
> 
> Are you 100% sure it’s on the inside and not the surface of the lens?


I guess that depends what you mean by "inside." It is not on the exterior surface of the projector, I used an air blower and a brush on where the light comes out and it didn't improve. I haven't looked in the manual for any way to open it up and access the internals where it might be able to be removed (akin to a bulb replacement). I suppose I should check the manual and see if that's something I can easily do myself!


edit: Just checked the manual online and there is no mention of how to open it up or access the internals. Guessing that means it's a no-go to do myself.


----------



## normang

Tallon said:


> I guess that depends what you mean by "inside." It is not on the exterior surface of the projector, I used an air blower and a brush on where the light comes out and it didn't improve. I haven't looked in the manual for any way to open it up and access the internals where it might be able to be removed (akin to a bulb replacement). I suppose I should check the manual and see if that's something I can easily do myself!
> edit: Just checked the manual online and there is no mention of how to open it up or access the internals. Guessing that means it's a no-go to do myself.


I am assuming that opening the case would be a instant warranty void.... Based on Dave's suggestion, perhaps you already did this, get a bright LED flashlight and look in the lens area and see if there is anything that you've overlooked. Its possible it's some streak on the surface and its just hard to see unless well illuminated and not by the projector. If not, back to the other options..


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

Cdmiller86 said:


> PX1-PRO has the same chipset as the L9G so yes, The C4 drivers are there. If the link below doesn’t take you to the right page, just do a Google search for “Hisense Control4 Drivers”
> 
> 
> 
> Control4 Driver Search


Hi, by any chance do you who I can contact for a L9G return under the 100 day promotion. It's been more than 1 month and I haven't received my prepaid label, so I'm already talking to my bank (which shouldn't be that way because is the seller whom is going to take that loss and not Hisense) so I can dispute the purchase. Is just absurd that it takes that much time to get any kind of help (already sent a lot of emails and called several times to the promotion support team). Thank you in davance.


----------



## Cdmiller86

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Hi, by any chance do you who I can contact for a L9G return under the 100 day promotion. It's been more than 1 month and I haven't received my prepaid label, so I'm already talking to my bank (which shouldn't be that way because is the seller whom is going to take that loss and not Hisense) so I can dispute the purchase. Is just absurd that it takes that much time to get any kind of help (already sent a lot of emails and called several times to the promotion support team). Thank you in davance.


Check your DMs.


----------



## ciosad

I'm still learning on this subject, so apologies if I've grossly misinterpreted something fundamentally important. The projected image's brightness seems to be mind boggling high.

Input:
Projector: PX1-PRO
Size: 100"
Gain: 1.1

Output:
Per Spec: 82 fL
Per Estimate: 55 fL

If the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) recommends as little as 16 fL in a dark movie theater with other recommendations rising to say 40 fL for moderate levels of ambient light. ...would brightness levels baselining at 55 fL & potentially hitting 82 fL create a Raiders of the Lost Ark situation?










Seriously though... Wanted to check on others' experiences with this projector in various deployments. My room will have some ambient light from time to time, but direct sunlight may never actually hit the screen or the walls around the screen. ...and I'll certainly have total light control when I want it.

Curious if excessive brightness has made for an uncomfortable viewing experience with any of the owners in this thread, and whether anyone has found a way to appropriately & easily manage this projector's output for a discrete number of viewing conditions.


----------



## JereyWolf

ciosad said:


> I'm still learning on this subject, so apologies if I've grossly misinterpreted something fundamentally important. The projected image's brightness seems to be mind boggling high.
> 
> Input:
> Projector: PX1-PRO
> Size: 100"
> Gain: 1.1
> 
> Output:
> Per Spec: 82 fL
> Per Estimate: 55 fL
> 
> If the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) recommends as little as 16 fL in a dark movie theater with other recommendations rising to say 40 fL for moderate levels of ambient light. ...would brightness levels baselining at 55 fL & potentially hitting 82 fL create a Raiders of the Lost Ark situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though... Wanted to check on others' experiences with this projector in various deployments. My room will have some ambient light from time to time, but direct sunlight may never actually hit the screen or the walls around the screen. ...and I'll certainly have total light control when I want it.
> 
> Curious if excessive brightness has made for an uncomfortable viewing experience with any of the owners in this thread, and whether anyone has found a way to appropriately & easily manage this projector's output for a discrete number of viewing conditions.


Your estimate numbers are accurate and yeah, it would probably seem blinding in a nice dark room.
Calibrated Lumens output for me is about 1400. I use a 0.4 gain 120" screen, so I only get about 13FL, 45 nits.

Hisense included a luminance control which is great for people who have the headroom to turn down the brightness.
I'm wondering if anyone here has measured the drop in light output from MAX to MIN luminance settings.


----------



## normang

ciosad said:


> I'm still learning on this subject, so apologies if I've grossly misinterpreted something fundamentally important. The projected image's brightness seems to be mind boggling high.
> 
> Input:
> Projector: PX1-PRO
> Size: 100"
> Gain: 1.1
> 
> Output:
> Per Spec: 82 fL
> Per Estimate: 55 fL
> 
> If the Society of Motion Picture and Television Engineers (SMPTE) recommends as little as 16 fL in a dark movie theater with other recommendations rising to say 40 fL for moderate levels of ambient light. ...would brightness levels baselining at 55 fL & potentially hitting 82 fL create a Raiders of the Lost Ark situation?
> 
> 
> Seriously though... Wanted to check on others' experiences with this projector in various deployments. My room will have some ambient light from time to time, but direct sunlight may never actually hit the screen or the walls around the screen. ...and I'll certainly have total light control when I want it.
> 
> Curious if excessive brightness had made for an uncomfortable viewing experience with any of the owners in this thread, and whether anyone has found a way to appropriately & easily manage this projector's output for a discrete number of viewing conditions.


I am not having any issues with brightness, it sounds like your lighting situation is similar to mine, no direct light, some ambient light, controlled lighting, and when its dark out, its can be made dark where the projector & screen is.. The other primary factor is your screen and how much gain it may have and what kind it is as to how bright it might be.

The only issue I am seeing is some streaming services are in denial of less than stellar HDR , IMHO, some Disney+ shows look poor, but move to a disc or another source, looks fine.. I've found threads discussing that many people think Disney+ for some shows are just dark. Some have noted some HDR issues, and that a hopefully soon upcoming update to add DV will make improvements. But most shows look fine, some better than others.. there is some inconsistency perhaps.

I do not have a way to take measurements and not going down that road. For me, trying to translate something measured in foot lamberts or nits as to whether it looks good or bad becomes complicated. I could switch my Apple TV from HDR to SDR and see how it looks, have not tried it to see whether that makes any difference to go that way yet as most things look fine to me and I see no significant issues with brightness.. Others may have differing opinions..


----------



## Dave Harper

Tallon said:


> I guess that depends what you mean by "inside." It is not on the exterior surface of the projector, I used an air blower and a brush on where the light comes out and it didn't improve. I haven't looked in the manual for any way to open it up and access the internals where it might be able to be removed (akin to a bulb replacement). I suppose I should check the manual and see if that's something I can easily do myself!
> 
> 
> edit: Just checked the manual online and there is no mention of how to open it up or access the internals. Guessing that means it's a no-go to do myself.





normang said:


> I am assuming that opening the case would be a instant warranty void.... Based on Dave's suggestion, perhaps you already did this, get a bright LED flashlight and look in the lens area and see if there is anything that you've overlooked. Its possible it's some streak on the surface and its just hard to see unless well illuminated and not by the projector. If not, back to the other options..


I don’t believe just using a blower and brush would’ve been enough to get the burned on insect off the lens in my case, so it may be the same for you. That’s what I was trying to convey to you. 

It’s like trying to clean off burned on food in a pan with a blower and brush. Ain’t gonna happen! You need a more powerful cleaning device, which is why I suggested the LensPen. It’s cheap enough to be worth a try before going through the hassles of a return, in my humble opinion anyway.


----------



## ciosad

@JereyWolf 



JereyWolf said:


> ...it would probably seem blinding in a nice dark room...


This was my concern. Never really thought much about it until last night. We got new displays for the first time in a very long time, and I think our 75" Sony X95J might actually be a bit too bright for my tastes when watching at night in a dark room.

A quick Google search seems to indicate that display might be closer to 1,000 nits which appears to be way...way...brighter than the much more reasonable 275 nits with this projector / screen combo. ...used this converter.



JereyWolf said:


> Calibrated Lumens output for me is about 1400. I use a 0.4 gain 120" screen, so I only get about 13FL, 45 nits.


Mind if I PM you about this process?

@normang 

I'll let you know how my experience goes... The PX1 is going to be connected to a Marantz SR6015, and the sources are fairly limited. Will be streaming content from a Nvidia Shield Pro, and will be using a Panasonic DP-UB9000 to handle physical media.

Definitely will be posting pictures in a separate thread when the project hits its next milestone, and then will update it when it is finished. ...supply chain, right?


----------



## normang

ciosad said:


> @normang
> 
> I'll let you know how my experience goes... The PX1 is going to be connected to a Marantz SR6015, and the sources are fairly limited. Will be streaming content from a Nvidia Shield Pro, and will be using a Panasonic DP-UB9000 to handle physical media.
> 
> Definitely will be posting pictures in a separate thread when the project hits its next milestone, and then will update it when it is finished. ...supply chain, right?


Standard panels that you briefly noted in the other reply, can be quite bright nit wise in comparison to projectors, and in darkened rooms, can probably be considered very bright. There probably isn't a real comparison.. Even the brightest home projector may not be as bright as some panels.

Not sure if you need to post pics in another thread if its PX1 related.. Course, it does seem that some items these days are harder to come by or take longer to get here thats for sure..


----------



## JereyWolf

ciosad said:


> @JereyWolf
> 
> 
> 
> This was my concern. Never really thought much about it until last night. We got new displays for the first time in a very long time, and I think our 75" Sony X95J might actually be a bit too bright for my tastes when watching at night in a dark room.
> 
> A quick Google search seems to indicate that display might be closer to 1,000 nits which appears to be way...way...brighter than the much more reasonable 275 nits with this projector / screen combo. ...used this converter.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I PM you about this process?
> 
> @normang
> 
> I'll let you know how my experience goes... The PX1 is going to be connected to a Marantz SR6015, and the sources are fairly limited. Will be streaming content from a Nvidia Shield Pro, and will be using a Panasonic DP-UB9000 to handle physical media.
> 
> Definitely will be posting pictures in a separate thread when the project hits its next milestone, and then will update it when it is finished. ...supply chain, right?


Just note, I'm not saying that a 1.1 gain screen will be too bright *when the projector is calibrated and you dial back the luminance control*. It will probably be great. 

I know there's some good scientific reasoning on perceived brightness relative to screen size and distance that makes the comparison of a 1000 nit flat panel and a 100 nit projector not very linear.

I'd be happy to help you in a DM. 
I'm actually curious now to measure the drop in light output at the MIN and MAX luminance settings.


----------



## mprother

Anyone have any good recommendations for a 120" 16x9 screen for the PX1-PRO? I would prefer a lenticular type screen and would like to be in the $2K price range unless it is really worth the extra money.

Thanks,
-Mike


----------



## normang

mprother said:


> Anyone have any good recommendations for a 120" 16x9 screen for the PX1-PRO? I would prefer a lenticular type screen and would like to be in the $2K price range unless it is really worth the extra money.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Mike


I just got the this one from ProjectorScreen.com
Spectra 120

that @ProjectionHead recommended and I really like... Worth a look.


----------



## DunMunro

And another review:









Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema Review - Projector Reviews


Is the Hisense PX1-PRO triChroma laser cinema worthy of consideration for your theater. Read on to find out!




www.projectorreviews.com





and preview review:








Preview Laser TV Hisense L9G 4K trilaser


Il nuovo Laser TV Hisense TriChroma L9G ha un flusso luminoso massimo di 3.000 lumen, dichiara una copertura del 107% dello spazio colore REC BT.2020 e si candida a nuovo riferimento nella proiezione a tiro ultra-corto, non solo per le caratteristiche ma per le prestazioni reali, piacevolmente...



www.avmagazine.it




(use google translate for language of choice)


----------



## Aztar35

normang said:


> I just got the this one from ProjectorScreen.com
> Spectra 120
> 
> that @ProjectionHead recommended and I really like... Worth a look.


Congrats! That screens looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Tallon

Dave Harper said:


> I don’t believe just using a blower and brush would’ve been enough to get the burned on insect off the lens in my case, so it may be the same for you. That’s what I was trying to convey to you.
> 
> It’s like trying to clean off burned on food in a pan with a blower and brush. Ain’t gonna happen! You need a more powerful cleaning device, which is why I suggested the LensPen. It’s cheap enough to be worth a try before going through the hassles of a return, in my humble opinion anyway.


You were 100% correct! The cleaning kit I bought on Amazon had a pen and I had already used it, but as it turns out there was the tiniest little speck on the glass, barely visible to the naked eye. I guess it's just due to the extreme projection angles that it appeared very much to be an eyelash or small hair which was very clearly not present. The pen alone wasn't enough to get it off, but I got a microfiber cloth lightly damp and wiped, then took the pen to it and was able to remove it.

THANK YOU!


----------



## JereyWolf

JereyWolf said:


> Your estimate numbers are accurate and yeah, it would probably seem blinding in a nice dark room.
> Calibrated Lumens output for me is about 1400. I use a 0.4 gain 120" screen, so I only get about 13FL, 45 nits.
> 
> Hisense included a luminance control which is great for people who have the headroom to turn down the brightness.
> I'm wondering if anyone here has measured the drop in light output from MAX to MIN luminance settings.


A follow up to this post, I wanted to see the change in brightness between the max and minimum settings on the "Laser Luminance" slider. I took measurements (Xrite i1 display pro) of a 100% white, full screen test pattern in the center of my 120", 0.4 gain Grandview Dynamique screen and came up with these numbers. I'm relying on the screen manufacturer's 0.4 gain spec for the calculations, so keep that in mind. 
The theater day and night modes have adjustments made for calibration but I set the other modes back to default for these measurements. Only the left columns labeled "nits-measured" were based on recorded measurements. The other rows are calculated for a neutral gain screen. I believe these calculated numbers are close to accurate based on the manufacturer's claimed specs.


----------



## ciosad

JereyWolf said:


> A follow up to this post, I wanted to see the change in brightness between the max and minimum settings...


Wow! Thank you for doing this. Looks like there is more than a fair amount of range for dialing down the light if needed.


----------



## normang

I've been tweaking to try and optimize the display and am wondering how others that have their PX1 now are making geometric adjustments? 

The quick-start does not mention whether to use the image that you can get from the auto geometric adjust or to use the image from the manual geometric adjust, which of course are different. or whether to just use the image from the home screen or something else?? What is optimal? The picture looks really good, though I feel like I am making minor improvements.. So I figured I'd see too, if there are any tips that others have used to perhaps get things well aligned... Thanks


----------



## yesti

normang said:


> I am wondering for those that already have a PX1 and set it up with their screen, the process you used to do the alignment?


Y'all might've worked this out already, but here's my 2 cents. My 90" Spectra screen sits 3/16" further from the wall on the bottom edge versus the top using the provided mounting hardware. The projector is level. Positioning the projector, with all feet fully screwed in, to get the bottom edge of the image level, the top right corner of the image was higher than the top left. I adjusted both right feet and rotated the projector to get the top corners equal. I also had to move the projector to the right to re-center the image. This resulted in a slight bow in the top center of the image. As far as I can tell, there is no more physical adjustment that will make that better so I pulled the projector further from the wall to hide most of it without using software correction.


----------



## normang

yesti said:


> Y'all might've worked this out already, but here's my 2 cents. My 90" Spectra screen sits 3/16" further from the wall on the bottom edge versus the top using the provided mounting hardware. The projector is level. Positioning the projector, with all feet fully screwed in, to get the bottom edge of the image level, the top right corner of the image was higher than the top left. I adjusted both right feet and rotated the projector to get the top corners equal. I also had to move the projector to the right to re-center the image. This resulted in a slight bow in the top center of the image. As far as I can tell, there is no more physical adjustment that will make that better so I pulled the projector further from the wall to hide most of it without using software correction.


Thats interesting that your screen winds up being farther from the wall at the bottom than my 120 did, I had to do a little tweaking there to get the face "level" with the wall.. 

However, I may give your suggestion a try and perhaps level the feet and then dial it in again and see how it goes.. However, were you using one of the geometric screen images to align or where you just using the Home screen image or something else? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## yesti

I found a ~2GB multi-audio test track:

Bitstream test file, multiple audio tracks

I copied it to a USB 3.0 stick and plugged it in the back of the unit. Playing audio track 8 (Bailando in Atmos) the song plays fine until right before the end ~4 min mark. The projector "buffers" for a few seconds then continues till the song ends. I think track 2 does the same thing around the same timestamp, but track 1 plays fine all the way through. I tested track 8 with the "audio only" feature enabled and it played through till the end. So the unit cannot keep up with both audio/video via the USB 3.0 port? I get the same result using the USB 2.0 port of the side. The video is a judder test with 3 rows of vertical lines moving horizontally across the screen.


----------



## yesti

normang said:


> Thats interesting that your screen winds up being farther from the wall at the bottom than my 120 did, I had to do a little tweaking there to get the face "level" with the wall..
> 
> However, I may give your suggestion a try and perhaps level the feet and then dial it in again and see how it goes.. However, were you using one of the geometric screen images to align or where you just using the Home screen image or something else? Thanks for the feedback.


I was surprised the 3/16" didn't cause more problems, maybe you need a little bottom edge bias to get the picture to line up easier? Too much and the bottom corners would keystone inwards so you know when you've gone too far.

I use whatever full screen content happens to be on the screen from either my 720p cable box or Amazon 4k stick. I found a "overscan" test video on youtube and the outermost lines are within the viewable area so I'm not going to tweak it any further.


----------



## Dave Harper

Tallon said:


> You were 100% correct! The cleaning kit I bought on Amazon had a pen and I had already used it, but as it turns out there was the tiniest little speck on the glass, barely visible to the naked eye. I guess it's just due to the extreme projection angles that it appeared very much to be an eyelash or small hair which was very clearly not present. The pen alone wasn't enough to get it off, but I got a microfiber cloth lightly damp and wiped, then took the pen to it and was able to remove it.
> 
> THANK YOU!


You’re very welcome. Glad I could help!


----------



## MGF07

Hi all, I’m fairly new to projectors but have used this forum to help pick out TVs over the past 14 years or so. Deep blacks have always been important to me but I’m willing to compromise to get a bigger screen size for sports and movies. My space is game room with one window but open to a hallway. I do have plantation shutters that can block out most of the light but can still have a sliver of light that comes through… it’s definitely not a home theater situation. The shutters will likely be open for games but would close for movies. I’ve attached some photos below to show what I dealing with (taken at mid to late afternoon when ambient light is the worst)… ignore the paint touchups as I’ll be repainting.

I’m debating between the PX1 and AWOL. I’ve read through the forums in both, but I’m still conflicted. It doesn’t help that there hasn’t been much on AWOL except for Brian’s glowing review. I would pull the trigger on AWOL, but there’s no returns.

Is there any guidance, recommendations, and/or comparisons you all could provide on the projectors above? Also, I’ve read some of the positive comments on the T1 and C2, so I would also be curious if folks thought those were a better choice for my space and intent. And what about the supportability of those brands since they don’t have a US presence?


















window shutters closed…


----------



## yesti

MGF07 said:


> Deep blacks have always been important to me but I’m willing to compromise to get a bigger screen size for sports and movies. My space is game room with one window but open to a hallway. I do have plantation shutters that can block out most of the light but can still have a sliver of light that comes through… it’s definitely not a home theater situation. The shutters will likely be open for games but would close for movies.
> 
> I’m debating between the PX1 and AWOL. I’ve read through the forums in both, but I’m still conflicted. It doesn’t help that there hasn’t been much on AWOL except for Brian’s glowing review. I would pull the trigger on AWOL, but there’s no returns.
> 
> Is there any guidance, recommendations, and/or comparisons you all could provide on the projectors above?


Since you don't already have a screen, have you considered the L9G?. It's brighter than the PX1-Pro and comes with a matched screen of 100 or 120 inches. Regarding black levels, I've read people have had good results with Active Contrast set to medium. I have also observed this with the PX1-Pro.


----------



## normang

MGF07 said:


> Hi all, I’m fairly new to projectors but have used this forum to help pick out TVs over the past 14 years or so. Deep blacks have always been important to me but I’m willing to compromise to get a bigger screen size for sports and movies. My space is game room with one window but open to a hallway. I do have plantation shutters that can block out most of the light but can still have a sliver of light that comes through… it’s definitely not a home theater situation. The shutters will likely be open for games but would close for movies. I’ve attached some photos below to show what I dealing with (taken at mid to late afternoon when ambient light is the worst)… ignore the paint touchups as I’ll be repainting.
> 
> I’m debating between the PX1 and AWOL. I’ve read through the forums in both, but I’m still conflicted. It doesn’t help that there hasn’t been much on AWOL except for Brian’s glowing review. I would pull the trigger on AWOL, but there’s no returns.
> 
> Is there any guidance, recommendations, and/or comparisons you all could provide on the projectors above? Also, I’ve read some of the positive comments on the T1 and C2, so I would also be curious if folks thought those were a better choice for my space and intent. And what about the supportability of those brands since they don’t have a US presence?


 Projectors are not going to give you what an OLED can do.. If that is your standard of reference. If you can manage the light from the various sources in that room, a PX1 may work just fine, but an L9G, as noted, is brighter and comes with the screen. If you get a PX1, you'll be deciding on a screen. You'll really want an ALR CLR screen would seem for the potential ambient light in that area. It will may cost you about the same either way, depending on what your budget is? But depending on the screen, the PX1 may save you some, or cost you more.


----------



## MGF07

yesti said:


> Since you don't already have a screen, have you considered the L9G?. It's brighter than the PX1-Pro and comes with a matched screen of 100 or 120 inches. Regarding black levels, I've read people have had good results with Active Contrast set to medium. I have also observed this with the PX1-Pro.


The L9G is on my list and I know it puts out more Lumens, but it drives me nuts the the PQ is not as good as the PX1. This is why I got interested in the AWOL. The native black levels are about the same as the PX1, but has higher ANSI contrast. Also, it seems the sharpness and pop is every bit as good if not better than the PX1. The CA and speckle is non-existent. That all said, AWOL is the new guy, so I want to understand if the PX1 has a chance given the level of ambient light in my room.


----------



## yesti

MGF07 said:


> I want to understand if the PX1 has a chance given the level of ambient light in my room.


I would suspect so. I downloaded a free lux meter for my android phone and the picture is viewable up to ~500 lux during the day. I have a 6x6 foot glass sliding door 6 feet to the right of the seating position, which is 9 feet away from the screen, where I took the measurement aiming the phone at the door.

476 lux daytime spectra screen


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yes absolutely. I’m relaying any and all feedback that I see here on any Hisense products. Dolby Vision release remains priority #1 on L9G and PX1-PRO.
> 
> I have my meeting with engineering tomorrow morning and am looking forward to an update on beta testing the big firmware update that addresses Chromatic Abberation, Tone Mapping, and DV support.


So how did that meeting go?

It'd be awesome if the L9G's Dolby Vision and HDR10 Tone mapping firmware was ready in time for The Batman's April 19th release on HBO Max. Even if it was just beta firmware.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

So it looks like the Dolby Vision update won't be ready until October/November, though some retailers already have it working and you can see it in their showrooms (41:11 mark on the video below):






Seems like Dolby approving this is the only real holdup. I hope they do sooner rather than later.


----------



## Cdmiller86

BatmanNewsChris said:


> So how did that meeting go?
> 
> It'd be awesome if the L9G's Dolby Vision and HDR10 Tone mapping firmware was ready in time for The Batman's April 19th release on HBO Max. Even if it was just beta firmware.


Won’t be April. I’m hearing Summer. I have the DV beta firmware and may be able to share with interested parties.


----------



## Cdmiller86

BatmanNewsChris said:


> So it looks like the Dolby Vision update won't be ready until October/November, though some retailers already have it working and you can see it in their showrooms (41:11 mark on the video below):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Dolby approving this is the only real holdup. I hope they do sooner rather than later.


PX1-PRO and L9G will get Dolby Vision support.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Cdmiller86 said:


> Won’t be April. I’m hearing Summer. I have the DV beta firmware and may be able to share with interested parties.


Thanks for the update! There are a lot of people here who would be happy to test out the DV beta firmware.


----------



## normang

Cdmiller86 said:


> Won’t be April. I’m hearing Summer. I have the DV beta firmware and may be able to share with interested parties.


What does one have to do to be an interested party? How easy is the update to install? Is there a risk to install it?


----------



## aplant92

Cdmiller86 said:


> Won’t be April. I’m hearing Summer. I have the DV beta firmware and may be able to share with interested parties.


Is there a way we can put our name into the ring for testing the beta firmware? Got my PX1 Pro setup already so would be happy to test it out...


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> What does one have to do to be an interested party? How easy is the update to install? Is there a risk to install it?


The only DV firmware beta I’ve got is for a 100L9. Not compatible with any other models. 

It’s a pretty simple process - load a USB drive with the package and then boot the system into the factory menu. The installer completes in about 7-8 minutes and then the L9 has you redo the first time setup routine. 

Everything seems pretty stable except I’ve found that the geometric correction functions don’t seem to work properly and sometimes the volume slider onscreen seems to stick longer than it should. Apart from those annoyances, everything works fine and I don’t think there’s any risk of damage. 

The factory menu also has some PQ settings that aren’t accessible through the normal menu system. I changed the min and max values for brightness and contrast and got some nice results - deeper blacks than what I’ve previously been able to achieve. 

If anyone’s interested and would be willing to share feedback with me, DM me and I’ll send you the details.


----------



## normang

Cdmiller86 said:


> The only DV firmware beta I’ve got is for a 100L9. Not compatible with any other models.
> 
> It’s a pretty simple process - load a USB drive with the package and then boot the system into the factory menu. The installer completes in about 7-8 minutes and then the L9 has you redo the first time setup routine.
> 
> Everything seems pretty stable except I’ve found that the geometric correction functions don’t seem to work properly and sometimes the volume slider onscreen seems to stick longer than it should. Apart from those annoyances, everything works fine and I don’t think there’s any risk of damage.
> 
> The factory menu also has some PQ settings that aren’t accessible through the normal menu system. I changed the min and max values for brightness and contrast and got some nice results - deeper blacks than what I’ve previously been able to achieve.
> 
> If anyone’s interested and would be willing to share feedback with me, DM me and I’ll send you the details.


So I guess the PX1 is still not available. Though perhaps some L9X owners can perhaps take the dive if they are brave and willing to deal with the couple perhaps noted anomalies. If a PX1 Beta comes along that you can potentially share, that would be great.


----------



## kingskp

Cdmiller86 said:


> The only DV firmware beta I’ve got is for a 100L9. Not compatible with any other models.
> 
> It’s a pretty simple process - load a USB drive with the package and then boot the system into the factory menu. The installer completes in about 7-8 minutes and then the L9 has you redo the first time setup routine.
> 
> Everything seems pretty stable except I’ve found that the geometric correction functions don’t seem to work properly and sometimes the volume slider onscreen seems to stick longer than it should. Apart from those annoyances, everything works fine and I don’t think there’s any risk of damage.
> 
> The factory menu also has some PQ settings that aren’t accessible through the normal menu system. I changed the min and max values for brightness and contrast and got some nice results - deeper blacks than what I’ve previously been able to achieve.
> 
> If anyone’s interested and would be willing to share feedback with me, DM me and I’ll send you the details.


Great news @Cdmiller86. Will this beta work for 120L9? I would like to give it a try.


----------



## normang

There is one thing you noted @Cdmiller86 that raised another question, and perhaps its not something that is readily shared?? I have not seen anything in any docs yet, that tell you how to how to boot into Factory mode? It does seem like having that posted just anywhere would allow people access to settings that could perhaps cause issues with their unit? Is this the case, or can that info be posted? Is it the same for PX`1 & L9X?


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> There is one thing you noted @Cdmiller86 that raised another question, and perhaps its not something that is readily shared?? I have not seen anything in any docs yet, that tell you how to how to boot into Factory mode? It does seem like having that posted just anywhere would allow people access to settings that could perhaps cause issues with their unit? Is this the case, or can that info be posted? Is it the same for PX`1 & L9X?


Yeah that’s not published anywhere. There are a number of settings that can royally screw up your system if you go in there and tinker aimlessly. 

Sleuthers of YouTube can find videos of Factory menus on Hisense ULED TVs. Lots of the shared functionality with our Laser TV models.


----------



## normang

Cdmiller86 said:


> Yeah that’s not published anywhere. There are a number of settings that can royally screw up your system if you go in there and tinker aimlessly.
> 
> Sleuthers of YouTube can find videos of Factory menus on Hisense ULED TVs. Lots of the shared functionality with our Laser TV models.


Yeah, that looks like a place to avoid unless you have specific instructions on how to do what needs to be done... thanks for the feedback


----------



## t333

Can anyone tell me if px1 will be better than vava chroma for movies.. as its less lumens (2200 vs 2500 and lack of ALPD?


----------



## ciosad

Projector installation is just about complete! Hopefully have some pictures to share today or tomorrow.

I've noticed posts referencing two types of picture modes. An example would be Vivid vs. HDR Vivid. My projector is only showing the modes without HDR out front... My sources definitely accommodate HDR (e.g., Nvidia Shield Pro & Panasonic DP-UB9000), and was curious if maybe a recent firmware changed the labels or if an important setting has been missed.


----------



## Cdmiller86

ciosad said:


> Projector installation is just about complete! Hopefully have some pictures to share today or tomorrow.
> 
> I've noticed posts referencing two types of picture modes. An example would be Vivid vs. HDR Vivid. My projector is only showing the modes without HDR out front... My sources definitely accommodate HDR (e.g., Nvidia Shield Pro & Panasonic DP-UB9000), and was curious if maybe a recent firmware changed the labels or if an important setting has been missed.


Change HDMI format from standard to Advanced, then you’ll get HDR. It’s in the menu settings of the projector.


----------



## ciosad

Cdmiller86 said:


> Change HDMI format from standard to Advanced, then you’ll get HDR. It’s in the menu settings of the projector.


Thank you! I've tried changing from Standard to Enhanced a few times, but I never seem to acquire a signal after confirming the selection. Could this possibly be a HDMI cable issue?

In case it is relevant... The sources are coming to the projector from a Marantz SR6015.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ciosad said:


> In case it is relevant... The sources are coming to the projector from a Marantz SR6015.


Make sure the HDMI format is set to "Enhanced" on your Marantz receiver's settings too

Also, try restarting your NVIDIA Shield now that you have HDMI "Enhanced" turned on on the projector.


----------



## DunMunro

ProjectorCentral reviews the PX1-Pro and they were impressed!









Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema UST Review


The Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma laser ultra-short throw projector might seem like a less capable option next to the L9G according to specs, but in actuality it over-delivers to be the best UST in its price range.



www.projectorcentral.com


----------



## Halewafa

Hi all. I have a bit of a random question. I'm really interested in getting this projector, but I'm having the hardest time time finding an entertainment center that would work well with a UST projector and a large center channel speaker (Klipsch RC 62 II). I tried another UST that I returned (poor input lag for gaming), I placed it on top of my center channel but it made the image so high up on the wall. I've found quite a few that would work, but they're all around 16" deep, which would mean that it would be quite far off the wall in order to get a 120" image, my wife isn't a fan of that gap. Any recommendations out there?


----------



## normang

Halewafa said:


> Hi all. I have a bit of a random question. I'm really interested in getting this projector, but I'm having the hardest time time finding an entertainment center that would work well with a UST projector and a large center channel speaker (Klipsch RC 62 II). I tried another UST that I returned (poor input lag for gaming), I placed it on top of my center channel but it made the image so high up on the wall. I've found quite a few that would work, but they're all around 16" deep, which would mean that it would be quite far off the wall in order to get a 120" image, my wife isn't a fan of that gap. Any recommendations out there?


The projector is 13” deep for a round number, the distance from the front of the projector to the front of the screen is 16,75“ per spec, add 1,5 to 2 inches for the depth of the screen and that’s the distance required, this is about 29.5” to the back of the projector to the front of the screen . You also need 17” from the bottom of the projector to the bottom of the screen for a 120”:diag screen,

there is no way around these dimensions, they are the specs for alignment.

i built a stand where the projector is of course on top, space for the center speaker I have which is a Klipsch too. My receiver is on the bottom shelf. However, my Center is not as tall as yours.

if you have the ceiling height, you maybe able to find a 3 shelf stand that is perhaps 19,5-20” high that will accommodate the projector and speaker, etc, and mount the screen so that it meets the 17” from bottom of the projector to the bottom of the screen, but there is still going to be a "sizable gap" from the front of the stand to the wall, no matter what for a 120 screen. This will be true for most any UST projector you purchase. A 120” diag screen is 5’ tall for a round number, so it’s about 80” from the floor to top of the screen. Depending on ceiling height, you should have a some clearance above the screen to the ceiling.

hope this helps


----------



## bennutt

Halewafa said:


> Hi all. I have a bit of a random question. I'm really interested in getting this projector, but I'm having the hardest time time finding an entertainment center that would work well with a UST projector and a large center channel speaker (Klipsch RC 62 II). I tried another UST that I returned (poor input lag for gaming), I placed it on top of my center channel but it made the image so high up on the wall. I've found quite a few that would work, but they're all around 16" deep, which would mean that it would be quite far off the wall in order to get a 120" image, my wife isn't a fan of that gap. Any recommendations out there?


Anytime I post this I get grief from people that just can’t fathom the speaker position.
Same issue, giant Paradigm center channel. I placed it at the bottom, barely angled it up, balanced the distance with Audyssey. I promise it still sounds great. Dropping that speaker a foot down makes zero difference, voices all still balance as they should.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yesti

DunMunro said:


> ProjectorCentral reviews the PX1-Pro and they were impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema UST Review
> 
> 
> The Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma laser ultra-short throw projector might seem like a less capable option next to the L9G according to specs, but in actuality it over-delivers to be the best UST in its price range.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


I appreciate the emphasis on lumens on paper versus lumens when calibrated to a "good" looking picture. Even though the article recommends against, I am able to use Vivid/HDR Vivid for both day and night viewing (in other words, not change it at all) via the light sensor settings (10/5 SDR, 10/4 HDR). I agree active contrast is not needed for SDR and low/medium is a good setting for HDR. I use color temp low medium for SDR to counter the red saturation a bit and low for HDR as well as suggestions from Brian @ projectorscreen for calibration settings.


----------



## lattiboy

DunMunro said:


> ProjectorCentral reviews the PX1-Pro and they were impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema UST Review
> 
> 
> The Hisense PX1-PRO TriChroma laser ultra-short throw projector might seem like a less capable option next to the L9G according to specs, but in actuality it over-delivers to be the best UST in its price range.
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorcentral.com


So is 208:1 native contrast? I’m confused as to what actual contrast measurements are. The Samsung L9 is in the 2000s, the Chinese ALPDs are in the 3000s, the JVCs in the 20-30,000. Is there an equivalent measurement for this I’m missing or can you extrapolate based on that number?


----------



## rooterha

lattiboy said:


> So is 208:1 native contrast? I’m confused as to what actual contrast measurements are. The Samsung L9 is in the 2000s, the Chinese ALPDs are in the 3000s, the JVCs in the 20-30,000. Is there an equivalent measurement for this I’m missing or can you extrapolate based on that number?


Their reviews are kind of a joke... almost impossible to find a projector that didn't score a 4 or higher


----------



## Brajesh

> I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, which ain't bad at all


----------



## arsenalfc89

Brajesh said:


>


Lol it’s a checkerboard pattern not the full on/off ANSI contrast.


----------



## humax

arsenalfc89 said:


> Lol it’s a checkerboard pattern not the full on/off ANSI contrast.



Excerpt from the review:

"Measured using a 3x4 checkerboard pattern (same as you'd use to perform an ANSI contrast measurement) and the lenticular UST screen, I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, which ain't bad at all, and perceptually looks like bright white and deep black squares. The result could be higher if my room were not so reflective, and please note, this is not an ANSI contrast measurement."

It is rather confusing. It sounds like he is measuring off the screen?


Gregory has measured a previous Hisense at 767:1 off the lens.

Hisense 88L5VG Laser TV test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


----------



## arsenalfc89

humax said:


> Excerpt from the review:
> 
> "Measured using a 3x4 checkerboard pattern (same as you'd use to perform an ANSI contrast measurement) and the lenticular UST screen, I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, which ain't bad at all, and perceptually looks like bright white and deep black squares. The result could be higher if my room were not so reflective, and please note, this is not an ANSI contrast measurement."
> 
> It is rather confusing. It sounds like he is measuring off the screen?
> 
> 
> Gregory has measured a previous Hisense at 767:1 off the lens.
> 
> Hisense 88L5VG Laser TV test: Gregory's opinion. – – The PHC Blog – (passionhomecinema.fr)


Yes he’s measuring off the screen using a checkerboard pattern so those numbers are in line with most UST including ALPD but this is actually impressive because it was taken in a white-walled room. The Chroma is rated (not sure how accurate this is) at 300:1 in a controlled environment but in my white walled room it was 50:1. This measurement is highly affected by the room. Full on/off is where you get those higher contrast numbers.


----------



## DunMunro

lattiboy said:


> So is 208:1 native contrast? I’m confused as to what actual contrast measurements are. The Samsung L9 is in the 2000s, the Chinese ALPDs are in the 3000s, the JVCs in the 20-30,000. Is there an equivalent measurement for this I’m missing or can you extrapolate based on that number?


208-1 was the measured psuedo ANSI (checkerboard test):

"Before we get into SDR or HDR performance, I'd like to highlight one of the more impressive feats of this projector, which is the level of contrast it achieved in my white-walled living room. Measured using a 3x4 checkerboard pattern (same as you'd use to perform an ANSI contrast measurement) and the lenticular UST screen, I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, which ain't bad at all, and perceptually looks like bright white and deep black squares. The result could be higher if my room were not so reflective, and please note, this is not an ANSI contrast measurement."

208-1 with those testing conditions and test target is very impressive.


----------



## Halewafa

bennutt said:


> Anytime I post this I get grief from people that just can’t fathom the speaker position.
> Same issue, giant Paradigm center channel. I placed it at the bottom, barely angled it up, balanced the distance with Audyssey. I promise it still sounds great. Dropping that speaker a foot down makes zero difference, voices all still balance as they should.


Thanks for that! I've made a rough sketch of what would be the perfect shelf for me. I've never really done much wood work, but seems like it shouldn't be too hard to make. I may attempt it in the next few weeks. The projector would sit up on top with my center right below it. The receiver and series X would be on the side shelves. Might post in my neighborhood app to see if anyone would be interested in building it.


----------



## Halewafa

Anyone have any experience with the Elite Screens Aeon CLR 3 (0.8 gain)? Is it worth a few hundred extra to get the Spectra Projection Vantage 120" ARL CLR?


----------



## normang

Halewafa said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Elite Screens Aeon CLR 3 (0.8 gain)? Is it worth a few hundred extra to get the Spectra Projection Vantage 120" ARL CLR?


If you chat at @ProjectionHead about this, he'll probably note that he has had quality and support issues if I recall with Elite. They started shipping the Spectra because they tested it and found it equivalent or better than the the Grandview that used to be their favorite, until it appeared they were having issues getting orders filled. never heard why.. 

I have a Spectra and am happy with it.. Assembled relatively easily, adjustable height-wise a little bit for leveling and alignment. Course its up to you what you want to spend and you may have no issues with the Elite you receive, and with that gain, it maybe a touch brighter..


----------



## Halewafa

normang said:


> If you chat at @ProjectionHead about this, he'll probably note that he has had quality and support issues if I recall with Elite. They started shipping the Spectra because they tested it and found it equivalent or better than the the Grandview that used to be their favorite, until it appeared they were having issues getting orders filled. never heard why..
> 
> I have a Spectra and am happy with it.. Assembled relatively easily, adjustable height-wise a little bit for leveling and alignment. Course its up to you what you want to spend and you may have no issues with the Elite you receive, and with that gain, it maybe a touch brighter..


Awesome, thanks for the feedback! I was thinking the slightly higher gain might be better since its in a multipurpose room, but the person I spoke with at ProjectorScreen.com said that it wouldn't be noticeable on a UST screen. I don't think they carry the Aeon CLR 3, so with the bundled discount if I buy the projector from them, the prices are close to the same. If that gain difference really doesn't make a difference, then I might as well go with the Spectra.


----------



## ProjectionHead

Halewafa said:


> Awesome, thanks for the feedback! I was thinking the slightly higher gain might be better since its in a multipurpose room, but the person I spoke with at ProjectorScreen.com said that it wouldn't be noticeable on a UST screen. I don't think they carry the Aeon CLR 3, so with the bundled discount if I buy the projector from them, the prices are close to the same. If that gain difference really doesn't make a difference, then I might as well go with the Spectra.


Here is a photo showing the Spectra (bottom left) against various other surfaces including the CLR3 directly to it's right. The Spectra blows it away from an ALR & black level perspective. You may get a "brighter image" in a well lit room from the CLR but it will be washed out compared to the Spectra or Elite DarkUST


----------



## Aztar35

lattiboy said:


> So is 208:1 native contrast? I’m confused as to what actual contrast measurements are. The Samsung L9 is in the 2000s, the Chinese ALPDs are in the 3000s, the JVCs in the 20-30,000. Is there an equivalent measurement for this I’m missing or can you extrapolate based on that number?





rooterha said:


> Their reviews are kind of a joke... almost impossible to find a projector that didn't score a 4 or higher





Brajesh said:


>


Gentleman, that was their ANSI measurement. But caveat -- this is what the reviewer said:

"... _I'd like to highlight one of the more impressive feats of this projector, which is the level of contrast it achieved in my white-walled living room. Measured using a 3x4 checkerboard pattern (same as you'd use to perform an ANSI contrast measurement) and the lenticular UST screen, I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, ...."_

ANSI measurements are 50% ADL. They're very difficult to capture. He measured in a white-walled room, which hurts ANSI but he did use a UST screen. Presumably, this was to simulate how some or even most end-users would use it. I had the PX1 here and I can tell you my sample had excellent intra-scene contrast. In a controlled room, its ANSI should get into the 300-400 range and more.


----------



## Aztar35

DunMunro said:


> 208-1 was the measured psuedo ANSI (checkerboard test):
> 
> "Before we get into SDR or HDR performance, I'd like to highlight one of the more impressive feats of this projector, which is the level of contrast it achieved in my white-walled living room. Measured using a 3x4 checkerboard pattern (same as you'd use to perform an ANSI contrast measurement) and the lenticular UST screen, I came up with a contrast ratio of 208:1, which ain't bad at all, and perceptually looks like bright white and deep black squares. The result could be higher if my room were not so reflective, and please note, this is not an ANSI contrast measurement."
> 
> 208-1 with those testing conditions and test target is very impressive.


Right, under those testing conditions...pretty good. And I should have read all the posts right after before posting.


----------



## Halewafa

ProjectionHead said:


> Here is a photo showing the Spectra (bottom left) against various other surfaces including the CLR3 directly to it's right. The Spectra blows it away from an ALR & black level perspective. You may get a "brighter image" in a well lit room from the CLR but it will be washed out compared to the Spectra or Elite DarkUST
> 
> View attachment 3262972


That's fantastic, thank you so much. Really helpful that they're right next to each other. Spectra it is!


----------



## kwenar

Hi everyone

I am looking for some input from people that have this projector or have tested it.

I currently have the Samsung 7 which throws a half inch light border in a light grey color around its image which on my .4 inch bezeled 110 inch ALR screen makes it bleed a decent amount of light on the top and sides of my screen if I try to fill the entire screen.

This really bugs me and I have have been using it with the sides and top tapered off so i don't get a full imagine on my screen to try mitigate the light bleed. I even went as far has having the install company come back and reinstall my screen as it wasn't quite at the manufacture placement specs but still I have this annoying light bleed.

My question is since I read earlier in this forum that it has less of this border will this eliminate this issue I am having or do all UST projectors have light bleed?

I am willing to purchase one if this makes it a non issue going forward but curious from everyone that has either had or tested a Samsung 7 or 9 as well has had experience with this new Hisense.

Hope my questions make sense to everyone.


----------



## asharma

Hi folks, is the tone mapping for HDR metadata based (static) or is it frame by frame?


----------



## rooterha

asharma said:


> Hi folks, is the tone mapping for HDR metadata based (static) or is it frame by frame?


Static - and the HDR tone mapping is abysmal on the px1 and l9g although all of the reviews barely touch on just how bad it is.

Dolby vision update should help a lot.


----------



## asharma

rooterha said:


> Static - and the HDR tone mapping is abysmal on the px1 and l9g although all of the reviews barely touch on just how bad it is.
> 
> Dolby vision update should help a lot.


Yes it should, what will happen with non DV UHD discs? Still static?


----------



## Aztar35

asharma said:


> Yes it should, what will happen with non DV UHD discs? Still static?


With my Laser C2, which has Dolby Vision, it does fantastic tone mapping for non-DV graded stuff. I have yet to notice something blown out with the HDR10 graded material. So, I'm expecting the PX1, when it actually gets DV, to be more similar.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

asharma said:


> Yes it should, what will happen with non DV UHD discs? Still static?


Still static. Unless they also release an update for HDR10 tone-mapping along with the Dolby Vision update.


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

kwenar said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for some input from people that have this projector or have tested it.
> 
> I currently have the Samsung 7 which throws a half inch light border in a light grey color around its image which on my .4 inch bezeled 110 inch ALR screen makes it bleed a decent amount of light on the top and sides of my screen if I try to fill the entire screen.
> 
> This really bugs me and I have have been using it with the sides and top tapered off so i don't get a full imagine on my screen to try mitigate the light bleed. I even went as far has having the install company come back and reinstall my screen as it wasn't quite at the manufacture placement specs but still I have this annoying light bleed.
> 
> My question is since I read earlier in this forum that it has less of this border will this eliminate this issue I am having or do all UST projectors have light bleed?
> 
> I am willing to purchase one if this makes it a non issue going forward but curious from everyone that has either had or tested a Samsung 7 or 9 as well has had experience with this new Hisense.
> 
> Hope my questions make sense to everyone.


Can you share a picture? I don’t own this new one however with the L9G it used to happen until I spend a good chunk of time trying to “fixed” which at the end I think I got pretty good results.


----------



## kwenar

René Serrato Enriquez said:


> Can you share a picture? I don’t own this new one however with the L9G it used to happen until I spend a good chunk of time trying to “fixed” which at the end I think I got pretty good results.


Here is what it looks like when I try push it out to the edges


----------



## ajamils

Those of you who have been completely satisfied with the PQ of this projector, are you using out of box settings or have calibrated it?

If calibrated, what settings are you using? I've tried calibrating it but keep reverting back to Filmaker mode with following settings. Everything else is default. 


Laser Luminance: 6 or 7
Color Temp: Mid-Low
Active Contrast: Low

I'm getting inconsistent results. Colors are good but contrast and black levels fluctuates from being excellent to mediocre (same level as L9G before). I see this behavior in both streaming (using Nvdia Shield Pro) as well as mkv rips (using Plex on Shield) on both SDR and HDR.

Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## normang

ajamils said:


> Those of you who have been completely satisfied with the PQ of this projector, are you using out of box settings or have calibrated it?
> 
> If calibrated, what settings are you using? I've tried calibrating it but keep reverting back to Filmaker mode with following settings. Everything else is default.
> 
> Laser Luminance: 6 or 7
> Color Temp: Mid-Low
> Active Contrast: Low
> I'm getting inconsistent results. Colors are good but contrast and black levels fluctuates from being excellent to mediocre (same level as L9G before). I see this behavior in both streaming (using Nvdia Shield Pro) as well as mkv rips (using Plex on Shield) on both SDR and HDR.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Everyone has their own preferences, and the settings can vary based on the screen your using. Some like the Vivid profile.. I have noticed depending on the source, the quality perhaps of the picture can vary a lot. Some TV shows look dark and contrasty, though they are 1080 or less. Some 4K video streams look great. But not all.. Some vIdeos from Disney+ look lackluster, but some shows are again, pretty good. Netflix seems more consistent. Prime, also doesn't seem to look bad, again, depending perhaps on the content.

So I am not sure there is a settings magic bullet that can make everything look the way you might want. It will be interesting to see how things improve when the DV update hopefully shows up sooner rather than later...

@Cdmiller86 , any updated news on the update for PX1?? (just curious? thanks)


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> Those of you who have been completely satisfied with the PQ of this projector, are you using out of box settings or have calibrated it?
> 
> If calibrated, what settings are you using? I've tried calibrating it but keep reverting back to Filmaker mode with following settings. Everything else is default.
> 
> 
> Laser Luminance: 6 or 7
> Color Temp: Mid-Low
> Active Contrast: Low
> 
> I'm getting inconsistent results. Colors are good but contrast and black levels fluctuates from being excellent to mediocre (same level as L9G before). I see this behavior in both streaming (using Nvdia Shield Pro) as well as mkv rips (using Plex on Shield) on both SDR and HDR.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


It shouldn't "revert to Filmmaker mode". Check that "Filmmaker Mode Auto Detection is turned off under "advanced settings". SDR and HDR have different picture settings for each "picture mode". Settings under SDR Vivid won't transfer to HDR Vivid, you will have to input them again (or different settings). See my post #800 for Brian's HDR Vivid calibration settings. I used the same settings but halved all the values for both SDR and HDR Vivid and am satisfied with the colors. I also use the "Automatic Light Sensor" settings so I can leave it in Vivid all the time and it adjusts for day/night (maybe a wee bit bright at night but that's ok). Don't use "Active Contrast" for SDR, I haven't gotten good results with that. It helps in HDR on Low or Medium depending on the source.


----------



## ajamils

yesti said:


> It shouldn't "revert to Filmmaker mode". Check that "Filmmaker Mode Auto Detection is turned off under "advanced settings". SDR and HDR have different picture settings for each "picture mode". Settings under SDR Vivid won't transfer to HDR Vivid, you will have to input them again (or different settings). See my post #800 for Brian's HDR Vivid calibration settings. I used the same settings but halved all the values for both SDR and HDR Vivid and am satisfied with the colors. I also use the "Automatic Light Sensor" settings so I can leave it in Vivid all the time and it adjusts for day/night (maybe a wee bit bright at night but that's ok). Don't use "Active Contrast" for SDR, I haven't gotten good results with that. It helps in HDR on Low or Medium depending on the source.


Sorry, I did not mean that it reverts automatically. I change the setting to Filmmaker mode because I can't get any better performance trying to calibrate it myself (though I am bad at it anyway )


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> Sorry, I did not mean that it reverts automatically. I change the setting to Filmmaker mode because I can't get any better performance trying to calibrate it myself (though I am bad at it anyway )


My fault, I misread your post! I used default filmmaker mode when I didn't have a screen for night viewing. The reason I half the values from Brian's HDR Vivid calibration settings is it takes much of the "vivid" out for color accuracy. I like a little more "bass" in my picture I guess 😁


----------



## ajamils

yesti said:


> My fault, I misread your post! I used default filmmaker mode when I didn't have a screen for night viewing. The reason I half the values from Brian's HDR Vivid calibration settings is it takes much of the "vivid" out for color accuracy. I like a little more "bass" in my picture I guess


You mind posting a picture of your final calibration?

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## yesti

yesti said:


> My fault, I misread your post! I used default filmmaker mode when I didn't have a screen for night viewing. The reason I half the values from Brian's HDR Vivid calibration settings is it takes much of the "vivid" out for color accuracy. I like a little more "bass" in my picture I guess 😁





ajamils said:


> You mind posting a picture of your final calibration?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Sure, I'll grab some shots later today. I'll post my picture settings too (contrast, etc).


----------



## yesti

SDR Vivid
Laser level 10, Light Sensor Shift 5
Contrast 36, Brightness 64, Color 48, Sharpness 15
Temp Low, Active Contrast Off, Gamma bt1886
Red Sat -4, Green Sat -1, Blue Hue +1 Sat +6
Yellow Sat -3, Cyan Sat -2, Magenta Sat +2
G-offset 1, B-gain -1

Spectra Projection Vantage 90" UST ALR CLR, projector off (397 lux ambient light, to show minimum black level)







SDR 4k youtube













SDR 720p Cable broadcast


----------



## ajamils

yesti said:


> Laser level 10, Light Sensor Shift 5
> Contrast 36, Brightness 64, Color 48, Sharpness 15
> Temp Low, Active Contrast Off, Gamma bt1886
> Red Sat -4, Green Sat -1, Blue Hue +1 Sat +6
> Yellow Sat -3, Cyan Sat -2, Magenta Sat +2
> G-offset 1, B-gain -1
> 
> Spectra Projection Vantage 90" UST ALR CLR, projector off (397 lux ambient light, to show minimum black level)
> View attachment 3272511
> 
> SDR 4k youtube
> View attachment 3272505
> View attachment 3272507
> 
> SDR 720p Cable broadcast
> View attachment 3272514


That's awesome. I'll give them a try tomorrow. 

Couple of questions..

1) As mentioned before I'm assuming using using HDR VIVID as base?

2) What does Light sensor shift setting does? I'm assuming it lowers/increases laser luminance as needed?

3) Why do you not use active contrast? Atleast with L9G, it was a recommended setting.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## clipghost

yesti said:


> Laser level 10, Light Sensor Shift 5
> Contrast 36, Brightness 64, Color 48, Sharpness 15
> Temp Low, Active Contrast Off, Gamma bt1886
> Red Sat -4, Green Sat -1, Blue Hue +1 Sat +6
> Yellow Sat -3, Cyan Sat -2, Magenta Sat +2
> G-offset 1, B-gain -1
> 
> Spectra Projection Vantage 90" UST ALR CLR, projector off (397 lux ambient light, to show minimum black level)
> View attachment 3272511
> 
> SDR 4k youtube
> View attachment 3272505
> View attachment 3272507
> 
> SDR 720p Cable broadcast
> View attachment 3272514


Anytime I see pictures of UST's I panic because of how washed out they look. Is this really how this looks in person or is the phone messing it up a lot?


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> That's awesome. I'll give them a try tomorrow.
> 
> Couple of questions..
> 
> 1) As mentioned before I'm assuming using using HDR VIVID as base?
> 
> 2) What does Light sensor shift setting does? I'm assuming it lowers/increases laser luminance as needed?
> 
> 3) Why do you not use active contrast? Atleast with L9G, it was a recommended setting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


1) These are SDR source pictures since they are daytime photos. This is using SDR Vivid with the settings I listed. I will post HDR Vivid night pictures later as the black levels will be improved with less ambient light.

2) The LSS uses an ambient light sensor and adjusts the laser setting accordingly. This is how I am able to leave it on Vivid day or night. It adjusts laser luminance based on ambient light conditions.

3) I have not had good results using Active contrast with SDR content. For HDR I have found low or medium works well depending on source. This is with the PX1-Pro. Your mileage may vary with the L9G.


----------



## yesti

clipghost said:


> Anytime I see pictures of UST's I panic because of how washed out they look. Is this really how this looks in person or is the phone messing it up a lot?


The pictures are decently accurate. It's not the UST but the screen that is important to minimize the washed out look. I'm using am ambient light rejecting screen so the picture is very watchable during the day with sunlight coming in. This is the reason why I post the lux level in the room at the viewing position for reference. The picture of the screen with the projector off shows the minimum black level you can expect to manage expectations.


----------



## yesti

SDR at night 1080p Netflix ~5 lux ambient light


----------



## yesti

HDR Vivid
Laser level 10, Light Sensor Shift 4
Contrast 46, Brightness 47, Color 49, Sharpness 15
Temp Low, Active Contrast Medium, Calibration settings same as above

HDR at night 4k Youtube, camera looks more purple than real life



















This image was not as blown out in real life


----------



## TomGivan

What is the consensus opinion of the cinema screen that is included with the L9G? Would it be a worthy option to pair with the PX1? My room has very little ambient light (none from overhead). Any light that comes in from the room comes from the side door. I'm currently using the the L9G screen and was just wondering if there are better alternatives such as the Spectra Vantage mentioned above.


----------



## yesti

TomGivan said:


> What is the consensus opinion of the cinema screen that is included with the L9G? Would it be a worthy option to pair with the PX1? My room has very little ambient light (none from overhead). Any light that comes in from the room comes from the side door. I'm currently using the the L9G screen and was just wondering if there are better alternatives such as the Spectra Vantage mentioned above.


I remember Brian saying its pretty good. Worth more than they charge for it in the package deal. I'd say keep it and buy another screen only if you want a bigger one


----------



## lattiboy

TomGivan said:


> What is the consensus opinion of the cinema screen that is included with the L9G? Would it be a worthy option to pair with the PX1? My room has very little ambient light (none from overhead). Any light that comes in from the room comes from the side door. I'm currently using the the L9G screen and was just wondering if there are better alternatives such as the Spectra Vantage mentioned above.


I’m pretty sure it’s the same as the one with the L5F. I have that screen (sold the PJ) and think it’s wonderful. Some people speculate it’s an EliteScreens Starbright CLR .6 white labeled, though I can’t confirm that, the frame appears to be identical and the material visually very similar.


----------



## ajamils

yesti said:


> Laser level 10, Light Sensor Shift 4
> Contrast 46, Brightness 47, Color 49, Sharpness 15
> Temp Low, Active Contrast Medium, Calibration settings same as above
> 
> HDR at night 4k Youtube, camera looks more purple than real life
> View attachment 3272550
> View attachment 3272549
> View attachment 3272548
> 
> This image was not as blown out in real life
> View attachment 3272547


Okay so I tested both SDR and HDR settings. SDR looks amazing with both streamed (Netflix) and local content (via Plex). Colors are true to live yet they pop.
As for HDR, it's good but not great. Colors don't have the same pop and blacks aren't as deep. For example watched few parts of Witcher and the dark scene don't have the same impact as SDR content. Maybe that's just the inherent drawback of these UST Projectors.

By the way, I'm using the 120" screen that came with L9G in a complete dark room.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## asharma

ajamils said:


> Okay so I tested both SDR and HDR settings. SDR looks amazing with both streamed (Netflix) and local content (via Plex). Colors are true to live yet they pop.
> As for HDR, it's good but not great. Colors don't have the same pop and blacks aren't as deep. For example watched few parts of Witcher and the dark scene don't have the same impact as SDR content. Maybe that's just the inherent drawback of these UST Projectors.
> 
> By the way, I'm using the 120" screen that came with L9G in a complete dark room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


How does it compare to your previous 790? SDR and HDR…thanks


----------



## ajamils

asharma said:


> How does it compare to your previous 790? SDR and HDR…thanks


I find sharpness and colors are better on this projector. As for HDR, it is difficult to compare as I used that projector with HTPC and did HDR to SDR mapping via madVR so it looked great. Now, I'm running this projector directly connected to Shield and streaming from my Unraid sever.
JVC definitely had clear advantage in contrast. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> Okay so I tested both SDR and HDR settings. SDR looks amazing with both streamed (Netflix) and local content (via Plex). Colors are true to live yet they pop.
> As for HDR, it's good but not great. Colors don't have the same pop and blacks aren't as deep. For example watched few parts of Witcher and the dark scene don't have the same impact as SDR content. Maybe that's just the inherent drawback of these UST Projectors.
> 
> By the way, I'm using the 120" screen that came with L9G in a complete dark room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


People have tricked the projector to show HDR as SDR with good results. I'm assuming you're using active contrast for the HDR content. Yah, projectors aren't gonna give you anywhere near OLED blacks


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> I find sharpness and colors are better on this projector. As for HDR, it is difficult to compare as I used that projector with HTPC and did HDR to SDR mapping via madVR so it looked great. Now, I'm running this projector directly connected to Shield and streaming from my Unraid sever.
> JVC definitely had clear advantage in contrast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Yes! MadVR that's the doohickey people use . Actually, googling, it's software so I can see why you can't use it in your current setup. Are you using my contrast settings or bumping them up? Without a screen I had it at 75 haha.


----------



## ajamils

yesti said:


> Yes! MadVR that's the doohickey people use . Actually, googling, it's software so I can see why you can't use it in your current setup. Are you using my contrast settings or bumping them up? Without a screen I had it at 75 haha.


Yes, I am using active contrast and using your settings. Should I bump it up?


----------



## yesti

ajamils said:


> Yes, I am using active contrast and using your settings. Should I bump it up?


Can't hurt to try. In SDR my contrast is way low (36 vs 46) to keep it from being too....contrasty haha. But HDR needs more contrast than SDR for sure.
I'm experimenting with the full strength calibration settings (see post 800) on SDR so it's not such a big difference to HDR. Not sure how much more we can tweak HDR but my experience is using the full calibration settings took out to much "color pop" for my taste which led to using half values.


----------



## normang

The thing about HDR now on the PX1 is that there is an expected improvement when the DolbyVision firmware upgrade appears, assuming that it does eventually. When that update will appear has been all over the map and there have not been any recent updates as to when it might show up.. There was a beta If I recall for the LX9, but at the time, reportedly there were minor issues, but also improved the picture... Value Electronics noted this in a video as well. So hopefully this update shows up sooner rather than later...


----------



## ProjectionHead

yesti said:


> I remember Brian saying its pretty good. Worth more than they charge for it in the package deal. I'd say keep it and buy another screen only if you want a bigger one


^^ yup!


----------



## alexrobertson1920

Apologies if this has been asked, but I'm debating heavily between the Optoma Cinemax P2 and the PX1-PRO. Anyone have in depth thoughts on this? I see lumens might be noticeably lower on the PX1 but the triple laser setup is very intriguing.

Edit: the deal that was on the PX1-PRO for around $2560 ended so I'm just going to stick with my $2300 P2. I'd still love to hear anyone's thoughts on this if there are any.


----------



## cgott42

I know that the specs say the min diagonal is 90" and normally that means if you move the projector closer that it won't focus well.
Does anyone know if the actual real world minimum is different? 
Has anyone tried moving it closer to see if it'll actually focus closer and how close you can put it / what's the min diagonal
As I'd like the projector - but can't fit 90"


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

cgott42 said:


> I know that the specs say the min diagonal is 90" and normally that means if you move the projector closer that it won't focus well.
> Does anyone know if the actual real world minimum is different?
> Has anyone tried moving it closer to see if it'll actually focus closer and how close you can put it / what's the min diagonal
> As I'd like the projector - but can't fit 90"


I don't know the answer to your question, but if you're going smaller than 90" you'd probably be better off getting a 85" TV. It'd be cheaper and have better picture quality.


----------



## cgott42

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I don't know the answer to your question, but if you're going smaller than 90" you'd probably be better off getting a 85" TV. It'd be cheaper and have better picture quality.


The PX1-PRO is MSRP $3,500 and 85" TV's start at around that price - so depending on the TV model, the PX1-PRO is cheaper (not factoring in cost of screen)
What is a comparable TV in regards to picture quality to the PX1-PRO?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

cgott42 said:


> The PX1-PRO is MSRP $3,500 and 85" TV's start at around that price - so depending on the TV model, the PX1-PRO is cheaper (not factoring in cost of screen)
> What is a comparable TV in regards to picture quality to the PX1-PRO?


85" TVs are much cheaper than the $3,500 PX1-PRO. You can get Samsung's 2021 top-of-the-line 85" QN90A for $2,800. Or Sony's mid-range 85" X91J for $2,200. Both will blow the PX1-PRO away in terms of picture quality. It's not even close.


----------



## yesti

cgott42 said:


> I know that the specs say the min diagonal is 90" and normally that means if you move the projector closer that it won't focus well.
> Does anyone know if the actual real world minimum is different?
> Has anyone tried moving it closer to see if it'll actually focus closer and how close you can put it / what's the min diagonal
> As I'd like the projector - but can't fit 90"


90" really is the minimum for a projector. Smaller than that and the tradeoffs aren't worth it. I went from a 60" TV to a 90" screen because the size of a >60" TV box would require asking someone if I could borrow their truck, among other things. I tried projecting a 100" screen but at our 9 ft viewing distance my wife was getting motion sickness haha. So 90" is perfect for us.


----------



## yesti

BatmanNewsChris said:


> 85" TVs are much cheaper than the $3,500 PX1-PRO. You can get Samsung's 2021 top-of-the-line 85" QN90A for $2,800. Or Sony's mid-range 85" X91J for $2,200. Both will blow the PX1-PRO away in terms of picture quality. It's not even close.


And don't forget an extra $1200 for a 90" screen. Edit: So it's really ~$5k all in for a 90" projection. If the PX1-Pro wasn't variable screen size I probably wouldn't even have a projector now.


----------



## cgott42

BatmanNewsChris said:


> 85" TVs are much cheaper than the $3,500 PX1-PRO. You can get Samsung's 2021 top-of-the-line 85" QN90A for $2,800. Or Sony's mid-range 85" X91J for $2,200. Both will blow the PX1-PRO away in terms of picture quality. It's not even close.


Wow - I would have thought that the PX1-PRO with it's 107% of Rec2020 would provide a comparable or even better picture (with worse but acceptable contrast)


----------



## yesti

cgott42 said:


> Wow - I would have thought that the PX1-PRO with it's 107% of Rec2020 would provide a comparable or even better picture (with worse but acceptable contrast)


If you are in a light controlled room the picture is pretty stunning. If you are using it as a TV in your living room with the sun streaming in, even with a ALR screen, you will get a washed out (but still very viewable) picture compared to a TV. BUT TV's also have glare off the glossy screen day or night, another reason I wanted a projector.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

cgott42 said:


> Wow - I would have thought that the PX1-PRO with it's 107% of Rec2020 would provide a comparable or even better picture (with worse but acceptable contrast)


No, the majority of HDR movies don't even fully utilize Rec2020 so there's no real benefit there. The much better contrast and brightness on the TV will have a bigger impact on picture quality. Especially for 4K HDR movies.

I upgraded from a 65" LG OLED to a 100" Hisense L9G (it's basically a brighter PX1-PRO). The OLED blows it away in terms of picture quality, but don't get me wrong, the L9G looks good. I chose a "good" 100" experience over a "great" 65" experience.

But in your situation, it doesn't make sense to go with a projector if you need something smaller than 90". The 85" TVs are going to look a lot better, and they'll save you a lot of money too.


----------



## normang

cgott42 said:


> Wow - I would have thought that the PX1-PRO with it's 107% of Rec2020 would provide a comparable or even better picture (with worse but acceptable contrast)


The color is excellent, but like any projector, no matter what kind or what screen you have, you need a light controlled room. The picture looks more impressive because of its size when compared to a TV set, which at the moment the max is about 85" Though some larger maybe coming, they are going to be costly initially. 

The issue as I see it is, unless you can find a dealer nearby that has several projectors setup and has several different screens so that you can make a determination which one might work best for your situation.

Online and YouTube reviews of the projectors may give you a good idea of which projector you may want, but picture quality can vary based on the screen material your screen uses and that translates of course to how much the screen costs. So a projector and screen can still cost you about $5K, depending on the model. UST's vary from about $2200 up to $6000 with or without a screen, Hisense was selling some models with a bundled screen, put not the PX1-Pro. Lower end UST's are under $3K for the most part, and upper end models are around $3500 to $6000. and depending on the size of the screen and level of quality you want, that will cost you around $1500 to $3000 maybe, you an find less expensive screens, and who knows, perhaps for you, they'll look great. 

Most people are buying a projector for screen size, 90" diagonal is probably the smallest anyone I think one would consider, However if you want home theatre effect as I call it, you want at least 120" diagonal, and the PX1 does 130 max. Not all projectors go to 130, some go to 150.. Hisense Models so far I think max at 130.


----------



## cgott42

Yep, I have a light controlled room and even with a TV, prefer to watch with the lights out (best PQ). And I think 85" is probably as much as I can fit (until the next remodel )
I think my choice is between a 77" Sony A80J or C1 OLED (or maybe a C2 if I push it) vs. the PX1-PRO
Ignoring cost - and watching in a light controlled room with lights out - how does the PQ compare (general usage = HDR streaming movies and pro sports)


----------



## yesti

cgott42 said:


> Yep, I have a light controlled room and even with a TV, prefer to watch with the lights out (best PQ). And I think 85" is probably as much as I can fit (until the next remodel )
> I think my choice is between a 77" Sony A80J or C1 OLED (or maybe a C2 if I push it) vs. the PX1-PRO
> Ignoring cost - and watching in a light controlled room with lights out - how does the PQ compare (general usage = HDR streaming movies and pro sports)


Safest bet is stick with a TV for now till HDR is improved and/or Dolby Vision is included in the projector model you want. Neither of those things are the PX1-Pro's strengths (SDR colors are better and dolby vision update ETA unknown). If you have to remodel to get a 90"+ screen then depending on your viewing distance/preference you can plan for the desired size screen at that time.


----------



## normang

cgott42 said:


> Yep, I have a light controlled room and even with a TV, prefer to watch with the lights out (best PQ). And I think 85" is probably as much as I can fit (until the next remodel )
> I think my choice is between a 77" Sony A80J or C1 OLED (or maybe a C2 if I push it) vs. the PX1-PRO
> Ignoring cost - and watching in a light controlled room with lights out - how does the PQ compare (general usage = HDR streaming movies and pro sports)


There are no circumstances under which a projector will out shine and OLED of any size, they will never have the blacks achievable on an OLED.. or perhaps comparable tech that is competing with OLED..

The difference between a dark room and with some ambient lighting from lamps or windows or both is shown in some projector review videos, you just have to take the time to watch perhaps several videos for a few models and you can see what happens when a room is normally lit and when its dark, the more light, the more washed out a picture looks and the more vibrant it is when its dark. The other factor is the screen, an ALR/CLR screen can deal with some ambient lighting quite effectively, but still having it dark will optimize the picture.

HDR could be improved, and there is an update reportedly coming for the PX1 at some point which should do that, just not sure when at the moment.


----------



## yesti

normang said:


> There are no circumstances under which a projector will out shine and OLED of any size, they will never have the blacks achievable on an OLED.. or perhaps comparable tech that is competing with OLED..


Get a projector if you value: screen size > picture quality
But the bigger projection, the more expensive the screen as well.


----------



## cgott42

Thanks - I guess I'll go with a TV


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

cgott42 said:


> Thanks - I guess I'll go with a TV


You're in the same position I was in when I wanted to upgrade my 65" LG OLED. I was thinking...

Good - 100" Hisense L9G
Better - 85" Samsung QN90A 
Best - 77" LG C1 OLED

Since you were willing to go with the PX1-PRO (good), I'd recommend you go with the 85" Samsung QN90A (better) over the 77" OLED (best). I think you'll appreciate the bigger size: https://www.displaywars.com/77-inch-16x9-vs-85-inch-16x9 
But you really can't go wrong with either, and both will look much better than the PX1-PRO. Happy shopping!


----------



## JackB

BatmanNewsChris said:


> You're in the same position I was in when I wanted to upgrade my 65" LG OLED. I was thinking...
> 
> Good - 100" Hisense L9G
> Better - 85" Samsung QN90A
> Best - 77" LG C1 OLED
> 
> Since you were willing to go with the PX1-PRO (good), I'd recommend you go with the 85" Samsung QN90A (better) over the 77" OLED (best). I think you'll appreciate the bigger size: https://www.displaywars.com/77-inch-16x9-vs-85-inch-16x9
> But you really can't go wrong with either, and both will look much better than the PX1-PRO. Happy shopping!


I had a Sony 85” LED, the 900F, an excellent LED. I replaced it with the 77” A80J. No contest. The OLED blew it out of the water.


----------



## clipghost

Does anyone know where I can buy/test this projector without a return restocking fee?


----------



## René Serrato Enriquez

clipghost said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy/test this projector without a return restocking fee?


Amazon.


----------



## ProjectionHead

The PX1-Pro has a new, younger sibling that was just born; the PX1.









Hisense PX1 Ultra Short Throw Projector Triple Laser UST 2000 Lumens - Hisense Hisense-PX1


#Hisense-PX1 - Hisense PX1 Ultra Short Throw Projector Triple Laser UST 2000 Lumens




www.projectorscreen.com





2,000 lumens vs 2,200 and no Dolby Vision update, but will be $200-$300 less expensive than the Pro.

My demo unit is on the way for a head to head comparison coming soon.


----------



## Demetri Zuev

normang said:


> There are no circumstances under which a projector will out shine and OLED of any size, they will never have the blacks achievable on an OLED.. or perhaps comparable tech that is competing with OLED..


Check Christie Eclipse thread here and it may change your mind. But the cost is on a whole other level for sure


----------



## got_hd-dvd

I purchased the Hisense-PX1-PRO and the Vividstorm 120" S Pro UST screen last month (amazon) but did not find the projector to live up to my expectations. I'm not 100% sure why, I loved everything about it based on the spec alone, but in real live in my dedicated blacked out theater room, it just didn't 'click'. Having committed to keeping the Vividstorm screen 
(too much work to imagine returning) I ordered the BenQ V7050i as a replacement. For whatever reason the BenQ is a winner in my space. It doesn't offer me Dolby Vision like the Hisense promises with a later update, and i'm disappointed about that, but otherwise in the battle between both BenQ V7050i & Hisense-PX1-PRO the BenQ is the winner. I'm happy to consider a Hisense again in the future especially after the Dolby Vision update, for use in my secondary tv/theater space, this was my 1st experience with UST and overall i'm happy with the experience.


----------



## ProjectionHead

got_hd-dvd said:


> I purchased the Hisense-PX1-PRO and the Vividstorm 120" S Pro UST screen last month (amazon) but did not find the projector to live up to my expectations. I'm not 100% sure why, I loved everything about it based on the spec alone, but in real live in my dedicated blacked out theater room, it just didn't 'click'. Having committed to keeping the Vividstorm screen
> (too much work to imagine returning) I ordered the BenQ V7050i as a replacement. For whatever reason the BenQ is a winner in my space. It doesn't offer me Dolby Vision like the Hisense promises with a later update, and i'm disappointed about that, but otherwise in the battle between both BenQ V7050i & Hisense-PX1-PRO the BenQ is the winner. I'm happy to consider a Hisense again in the future especially after the Dolby Vision update, for use in my secondary tv/theater space, this was my 1st experience with UST and overall i'm happy with the experience.


For a single laser, the v7050i is a great unit. Really surprised to hear you preferred it to the px1-pro however. If you wouldn’t mind, can you get into a. But more detail about what you liked better with it?
I’ve put them side by side and def would give the edge to px1-pro


----------



## JackB

I suspect neither one was calibrated and he's comparing OTB quality. Or he has some settings wrong.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> The PX1-Pro has a new, younger sibling that was just born; the PX1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1 Ultra Short Throw Projector Triple Laser UST 2000 Lumens - Hisense Hisense-PX1
> 
> 
> #Hisense-PX1 - Hisense PX1 Ultra Short Throw Projector Triple Laser UST 2000 Lumens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2,000 lumens vs 2,200 and no Dolby Vision update, but will be $200-$300 less expensive than the Pro.
> 
> My demo unit is on the way for a head to head comparison coming soon.


Interesting that Hi-Sense has decided to create a little brother to the PX1-Pro. However your msg does raise the question again of when the DolbyVision update will appear. Has there been any rumblings as to when we'll actually see it? thanks


----------



## got_hd-dvd

got_hd-dvd said:


> I purchased the Hisense-PX1-PRO and the Vividstorm 120" S Pro UST screen last month (amazon) but did not find the projector to live up to my expectations. I'm not 100% sure why, I loved everything about it based on the spec alone, but in real live in my dedicated blacked out theater room, it just didn't 'click'. Having committed to keeping the Vividstorm screen
> (too much work to imagine returning) I ordered the BenQ V7050i as a replacement. For whatever reason the BenQ is a winner in my space. It doesn't offer me Dolby Vision like the Hisense promises with a later update, and i'm disappointed about that, but otherwise in the battle between both BenQ V7050i & Hisense-PX1-PRO the BenQ is the winner. I'm happy to consider a Hisense again in the future especially after the Dolby Vision update, for use in my secondary tv/theater space, this was my 1st experience with UST and overall i'm happy with the experience.


both are (were) absolutely OTB settings, although I have read both of the respective forums & multiple reviews and tried to choose the best defaults per that info. The biggest issue I had with the Hisense was the, (and i'm sure there is a better more technical way to describe it) strong red outline that was always visible on the right side of the screen, and to a lesser extent on some content. The Hisense was also more difficult to center with my screen, harder to eliminate the pincushion? effect. I had and used the Hisense for about 3 weeks, and i've only just sent it back. I have been using the BenQ since last Friday. The Hisense also did not seems as theater specific as the Benq, it reminded me more of a TV interface.

My sources for both were a panasonic ub820 and a nvidia shield pro, everything sent through my Anthem MRX 1120.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> Interesting that Hi-Sense has decided to create a little brother to the PX1-Pro. However your msg does raise the question again of when the DolbyVision update will appear. Has there been any rumblings as to when we'll actually see it? thanks


only @Cdmiller86 can tell us about the ETA on the DV update, but I've seen it on the L9 and it ROCKS!


----------



## Cdmiller86

ProjectionHead said:


> only @Cdmiller86 can tell us about the ETA on the DV update, but I've seen it on the L9 and it ROCKS!


6-8 week rollout starting end of June. First with 100L9G, then 120L9G and PX1-PRO.


----------



## clipghost

Cdmiller86 said:


> 6-8 week rollout starting end of June. First with 100L9G, then 120L9G and PX1-PRO.


Can you force DV on all content or just with DV content? Is it going to drastically change SDR/HDR stuff?


----------



## Cdmiller86

My understanding is that DV will function much the same way as it does on our panel TVs. If the content has DV metadata, the DV picture preset in the display will be activated. 

There are 3 DV picture modes: DV Bright, DV Dark, DV Custom. All can be modified as with any other picture mode. 

I haven’t seen the patch notes so I can’t comment on whether we’ll see other matters addressed with this update, though I’ve heard mention of other functions being worked on - motion processing, tone mapping, to name a couple.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Can you force DV on all content or just with DV content? Is it going to drastically change SDR/HDR stuff?


You can force DV on all content with a streaming box like the Apple TV, but not with the projector itself. It behaves like a TV. If you start DV content, it'll play it.


----------



## clipghost

BatmanNewsChris said:


> You can force DV on all content with a streaming box like the Apple TV, but not with the projector itself.


Is that a GOOD solution? Or does it make the other non-DV content look bad? General question, I don't understand how it works, haha.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

clipghost said:


> Is that a GOOD solution? Or does it make the other non-DV content look bad? General question, I don't understand how it works, haha.


Yes, it's a good solution. It works just like a TV.

DV will play in DV. HDR will play in HDR. SDR will play in SDR.


----------



## yesti

got_hd-dvd said:


> both are (were) absolutely OTB settings, although I have read both of the respective forums & multiple reviews and tried to choose the best defaults per that info. The biggest issue I had with the Hisense was the, (and i'm sure there is a better more technical way to describe it) strong red outline that was always visible on the right side of the screen, and to a lesser extent on some content. The Hisense was also more difficult to center with my screen, harder to eliminate the pincushion? effect. I had and used the Hisense for about 3 weeks, and i've only just sent it back. I have been using the BenQ since last Friday. The Hisense also did not seems as theater specific as the Benq, it reminded me more of a TV interface.
> 
> My sources for both were a panasonic ub820 and a nvidia shield pro, everything sent through my Anthem MRX 1120.


I agree with the red push on the PX1-Pro. Even though you already returned yours, it's worth noting that when I used Brian's calibration settings for SDR Vivid the picture is pretty well balanced. I tried the same settings with HDR Vivid and colors were too muted for my taste so defaults work better for me there. I guess I was lucky to get the picture to fit my screen with minimum hassle, or I just have a tolerance for things being slightly out of tolerance. If you go right up to the screen you can barely see black slivers at the top edges of the picture that aren't visible at my 9 ft viewing distance. Not sure what was causing your right side red outline, that doesn't sound right. Maybe you had a defective unit. I don't use the smart features of the projector as I have a HDMI switch to toggle between my fire stick and DVR box so I don't see the native interface.


----------



## jamese777

yesti said:


> I agree with the red push on the PX1-Pro. Even though you already returned yours, it's worth noting that when I used Brian's calibration settings for SDR Vivid the picture is pretty well balanced. I tried the same settings with HDR Vivid and colors were too muted for my taste so defaults work better for me there. I guess I was lucky to get the picture to fit my screen with minimum hassle, or I just have a tolerance for things being slightly out of tolerance. If you go right up to the screen you can barely see black slivers at the top edges of the picture that aren't visible at my 9 ft viewing distance. Not sure what was causing your right side red outline, that doesn't sound right. Maybe you had a defective unit. I don't use the smart features of the projector as I have a HDMI switch to toggle between my fire stick and DVR box so I don't see the native interface.


Mind sharing which HDMI switch you are using?


----------



## yesti

jamese777 said:


> Mind sharing which HDMI switch you are using?











U9 ViewHD HDMI 2.0b 4K Switch 18Gbps 4:4:4 with Built-in HDMI to HDMI Audio Extractor Atmos Dedicated for eARC HDMI Soundbar / Receiver / TV Application | UHDe4x1


U9 ViewHD HDMI 2.0b 4K Switch 18Gbps 4:4:4 with Built-in HDMI to HDMI Audio Extractor Atmos Dedicated for eARC HDMI Soundbar / Receiver / TV Application | UHDe4x1



smile.amazon.com


----------



## jamese777

yesti said:


> U9 ViewHD HDMI 2.0b 4K Switch 18Gbps 4:4:4 with Built-in HDMI to HDMI Audio Extractor Atmos Dedicated for eARC HDMI Soundbar / Receiver / TV Application | UHDe4x1
> 
> 
> U9 ViewHD HDMI 2.0b 4K Switch 18Gbps 4:4:4 with Built-in HDMI to HDMI Audio Extractor Atmos Dedicated for eARC HDMI Soundbar / Receiver / TV Application | UHDe4x1
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


Thanks so much, Yesti.


----------



## yesti

jamese777 said:


> Thanks so much, Yesti.


It's a little overkill since it has EARC support. A normal HDMI switch would be much cheaper. It seems to be a solid reliable unit so far so I kept it versus returning for a regular switch.


----------



## jamese777

yesti said:


> It's a little overkill since it has EARC support. A normal HDMI switch would be much cheaper. It seems to be a solid reliable unit so far so I kept it versus returning for a regular switch.


I saw someone else posting here was using the Roofull switch which has five HDMI ports and remote control for about half the price.


----------



## yesti

jamese777 said:


> I saw someone else posting here was using the Roofull switch which has five HDMI ports and remote control for about half the price.


Correct. The U9 has a remote too. I originally bought it trying to get my legacy 5.1 stereo hooked up (to 3.5mm/optical from projector) with my EARC system (from U9) but couldn't get the two systems to sync up delay wise. Plus if I plug the EARC speakers into the projector I can control volume via any remote (fire stick, projector, universal) whereas it's isolated if I take the signal from the U9 (doesn't do CEC as far as I can tell).


----------



## DunMunro

yesti said:


> Correct. The U9 has a remote too. I originally bought it trying to get my legacy 5.1 stereo hooked up (to 3.5mm/optical from projector) with my EARC system (from U9) but couldn't get the two systems to sync up delay wise. Plus if I plug the EARC speakers into the projector I can control volume via any remote (fire stick, projector, universal) whereas it's isolated if I take the signal from the U9 (doesn't do CEC as far as I can tell).


I've had good luck with these 4x2 switches:









Amazon.com: NEWCARE [email protected] 4x2 HDMI Audio Extractor Matrix Switch Splitter, with Optical Toslink SPDIF+Coaxial+3.5mm Audio Out+IR Remote, Supports HDCP2.2 HDMI2.0, Ultra HD, 3D, ARC, EDID, HDR for PS5 Xbox : Electronics


Amazon.com: NEWCARE [email protected] 4x2 HDMI Audio Extractor Matrix Switch Splitter, with Optical Toslink SPDIF+Coaxial+3.5mm Audio Out+IR Remote, Supports HDCP2.2 HDMI2.0, Ultra HD, 3D, ARC, EDID, HDR for PS5 Xbox : Electronics



smile.amazon.com


----------



## yesti

DunMunro said:


> I've had good luck with these 4x2 switches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: NEWCARE [email protected] 4x2 HDMI Audio Extractor Matrix Switch Splitter, with Optical Toslink SPDIF+Coaxial+3.5mm Audio Out+IR Remote, Supports HDCP2.2 HDMI2.0, Ultra HD, 3D, ARC, EDID, HDR for PS5 Xbox : Electronics
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: NEWCARE [email protected] 4x2 HDMI Audio Extractor Matrix Switch Splitter, with Optical Toslink SPDIF+Coaxial+3.5mm Audio Out+IR Remote, Supports HDCP2.2 HDMI2.0, Ultra HD, 3D, ARC, EDID, HDR for PS5 Xbox : Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> smile.amazon.com


The problem I ran into is if it is an Atmos signal none of the splitters/switches/downmixers were licensed to convert that to a 5.1 signal so you get nothing. Units that have that ability are very pricey so I gave up on outputting direct Atmos and just keep the Dolby upmixer enabled for all sources (including Atmos).


----------



## jamese777

yesti said:


> The problem I ran into is if it is an Atmos signal none of the splitters/switches/downmixers were licensed to convert that to a 5.1 signal so you get nothing. Units that have that ability are very pricey so I gave up on outputting direct Atmos and just keep the Dolby upmixer enabled for all sources (including Atmos).


Yikes! I just bought the Sony HT-A9 speaker system and right now I'm back to the good ol' days of the early 2000's, I get up off the couch and manually swtich HDMI inputs from ROKU to Apple TV to cable tv DVR. This is my first experience with home ATMOS and I want the full lossless glory!


----------



## yesti

jamese777 said:


> Yikes! I just bought the Sony HT-A9 speaker system and right now I'm back to the good ol' days of the early 2000's, I get up off the couch and manually swtich HDMI inputs from ROKU to Apple TV to cable tv DVR. This is my first experience with home ATMOS and I want the full lossless glory!


You should be fine so long as you don't try to connect a legacy 5.1 surround system and try to downmix atmos to it.


----------



## jamese777

yesti said:


> You should be fine so long as you don't try to connect a legacy 5.1 surround system and try to downmix atmos to it.


Thanks, you are very helpful. All I need to connect is my devices: Apple TV 4K, Roku Ultra, cable dvr and perhaps a new 4K DVD player.
Just noticed that amazon has the PX1 Pro reduced to $3.091 today.


----------



## stephenju

Sorry if this has been asked before. This new forum software doesn't seem to have search in thread function any more.

Where can I find the vertical offset information for this projector? Specifically, what's the distance between the bottom edge of the screen to the table top when projecting onto a 100 inch screen?

I want to make sure the basement ceiling is tall enough. Thanks.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. This new forum software doesn't seem to have search in thread function any more.
> 
> Where can I find the vertical offset information for this projector? Specifically, what's the distance between the bottom edge of the screen to the table top when projecting onto a 100 inch screen?
> 
> I want to make sure the basement ceiling is tall enough. Thanks.


If you go to the link below, and scroll down, you'll see the placement guide that gives you all the dimensions for various screen sizes. 90-130 for the PX1-Pro









Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO


#Hisense-PX1-PRO - Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw




www.projectorscreen.com


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> If you go to the link below, and scroll down, you'll see the placement guide that gives you all the dimensions for various screen sizes. 90-130 for the PX1-Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw - Hisense Hisense-PX1-PRO
> 
> 
> #Hisense-PX1-PRO - Hisense PX1-Pro TriChroma Triple Laser Cinema Projector 4K Ultra Short Throw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.projectorscreen.com


Ah. I didn't scroll that far down. Thanks!


----------



## calvinwalfred

jamese777 said:


> Thanks, you are very helpful. All I need to connect is my devices: Apple TV 4K, Roku Ultra, cable dvr and perhaps a new 4K DVD player.
> Just noticed that amazon has the PX1 Pro reduced to $3.091 today.


It was being sold for even less yesterday. I purchased one myself. Mine should arrive Friday. Let's see how it compares to my VAVA and Optoma CinemaX P1.


----------



## Senate

I ordered one yesterday also.


----------



## AMD2K

Just ordered!!


----------



## AMD2K

ajamils said:


> Damn that's an awesome price. Paid full MSRP just 2 months ago
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Looks like they bumped it back to $3299. Maybe I just benefited from a pricing error. Hope they don't cancel it.


----------



## ajamils

Feel kinda bummed for paying almost $1k more just couple of months ago. 

@ProjectionHead any price protection? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectionHead

ajamils said:


> Feel kinda bummed for paying almost $1k more just couple of months ago.
> 
> @ProjectionHead any price protection?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Pricing talk is a no-no in the forums aside from MSRP. What I can say however is that Hisense instituted a new UPP policy that went into effect today and over the past month+ there has been all sorts of disruption in the channel in regards to pricing.

Memorial day weekend was a total anomaly in regards to MAP violations, which no one should be expecting to see again as their dealer base/marketplace cleans up.

That being said, Hisense is launching a new product; the PX1 (not pro) which is 2,000 lumens vs 2,200 (but calibrated have the same output) and is a slightly different color and "may" not get DV update.
https://projectorscreen.com/hisense...w-projector-triple-laser-ust-2000-lumens.html


----------



## stephenju

Just received mine from ProjectorScreen. It was ordered on Sunday and shipped super fast. I love the free popcorns in the box. Thanks.

Any news on Netflix availability? The Android TV has everything else I need. Hate it that I still have to plug a streaming stick and use another remote just for one app.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Just received mine from ProjectorScreen. It was ordered on Sunday and shipped super fast. I love the free popcorns in the box. Thanks.
> 
> Any news on Netflix availability? The Android TV has everything else I need. Hate it that I still have to plug a streaming stick and use another remote just for one app.


You can plug in a NVIDIA Shield TV (which has a newer version of Android TV) or an Apple TV. Both can be controlled with the Hisense remote.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> You can plug in a NVIDIA Shield TV (which has a newer version of Android TV) or an Apple TV. Both can be controlled with the Hisense remote.


I didn't know that. But I don't have either. 

Does it work with Amazon's Fire TV Stick?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> I didn't know that. But I don't have either.
> 
> Does it work with Amazon's Fire TV Stick?


I can't confirm because I don't have a Fire TV Stick, but it looks like it should: How to Control a Fire Stick With a TV Remote - The Home Theater DIY

I do know for a fact it works with an NVIDIA Shield and Apple TV, because I have both hooked up to my Hisense L9G.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I can't confirm because I don't have a Fire TV Stick, but it looks like it should: How to Control a Fire Stick With a TV Remote - The Home Theater DIY
> 
> I do know for a fact it works with an NVIDIA Shield and Apple TV, because I have both hooked up to my Hisense L9G.


Oh nice. Is CEC available on both HDMI ports or just the one with eARC? The spec is kind of unclear.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Oh nice. Is CEC available on both HDMI ports or just the one with eARC? The spec is kind of unclear.
> View attachment 3288764


I'm pretty sure CEC is available on all HDMI ports (in general, not just on this projector)

I'm using the eARC HDMI port to connect the L9G to my Denon receiver. Then I have the Apple TV and NVIDIA Shield plugged into the receiver.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I'm pretty sure CEC is available on all HDMI ports (in general, not just on this projector)
> 
> I'm using the eARC HDMI port to connect the L9G to my Denon receiver. Then I have the Apple TV and NVIDIA Shield plugged into the receiver.


Thanks. I am able to get it work on the non-eARC port. Only issue is the Hisense remote doesn't have a button for Fire TV's menu, which I use to adjust audio and subtitle languages. 

Is there a guide on how to install the screen for UST? My fixed frame screen is on the way and I want to get the prework done.


----------



## patels922

Would anyone have spec on the120" screen that ships with some Hisense projectors? Model number is LTS120AKA..is it a PET Crystal screen?


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> Thanks. I am able to get it work on the non-eARC port. Only issue is the Hisense remote doesn't have a button for Fire TV's menu, which I use to adjust audio and subtitle languages.
> 
> Is there a guide on how to install the screen for UST? My fixed frame screen is on the way and I want to get the prework done.


Assuming you're looking for some measurements for mounting the screen in relation to the projector, if you go to this link and scroll about half way down, you'll see a placement guide that will give you the needed dimensions. There are 4 screen size options from 90 to 130 inches.


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> Assuming you're looking for some measurements for mounting the screen in relation to the projector, if you go to this link and scroll about half way down, you'll see a placement guide that will give you the needed dimensions. There are 4 screen size options from 90 to 130 inches.


Thanks. I have the measurements but I am looking for some step by step guide or video so I can familiar myself with the process. Never done it before but I guess it's not that hard. I know I need to work from the height of the surface the projector is on. Just don't want to find out I've missed something at the end.


----------



## ProjectionHead

patels922 said:


> Would anyone have spec on the120" screen that ships with some Hisense projectors? Model number is LTS120AKA..is it a PET Crystal screen?


PET Crystal is a lenticular surface and not sure if it is the same from all places in China using that terminology. The Hisense screen is not "PET Crystal" but it is lenticular


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> Thanks. I have the measurements but I am looking for some step by step guide or video so I can familiar myself with the process. Never done it before but I guess it's not that hard. I know I need to work from the height of the surface the projector is on. Just don't want to find out I've missed something at the end.


I have not spotted a video on YT that shows in detail how to setup the projector to the screen. There are instructions in the manual for aligning the projector to the screen and using built in calibration to perhaps make final alignment tweaks. Depending on how close your measurements are, your going to be moving the projector around on your stand, adjusting the feet height etc, while having the projector on one of the geometric alignment screens, or a projected image that you can use for the alignment.

The automatic geometric setup on the PX1-Pro, I think works pretty well if your alignment is really close manually, as long as your setup measurements are close, you should be able to lock in a good clear frame and then make other adjustments for focus if needed, brightness, color, contrast, etc, to dial things in for your screen and room.

The closer your manual setup the better the picture will look. Many videos when discussing geometric adjustments, say to avoid them as they can reduce picture quality, though the auto adjust, if close, did not seem to make any notable issues that I could see..


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Thanks. I have the measurements but I am looking for some step by step guide or video so I can familiar myself with the process. Never done it before but I guess it's not that hard. I know I need to work from the height of the surface the projector is on. Just don't want to find out I've missed something at the end.


I watched this video as I assembled my screen: 






The official Hisense videos may help too:


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I watched this video as I assembled my screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The official Hisense videos may help too:


Thanks. Hisense screen comes with height adjustable mounting brackets. Are those brackets available separately? The screen I ordered has fixed brackets and I am worried I may not get the height right.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Thanks. Hisense screen comes with height adjustable mounting brackets. Are those brackets available separately? The screen I ordered has fixed brackets and I am worried I may not get the height right.


Not that I know of, but good luck! It took me 3 hours to get the projector aligned to the screen perfectly. And that was with the height adjustable brackets! I didn't want to use any of the software correction (it reduces the picture quality).


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Not that I know of, but good luck! It took me 3 hours to get the projector aligned to the screen perfectly. And that was with the height adjustable brackets! *I didn't want to use any of the software correction* (it reduces the picture quality).


Same. Logically with 4K resolution and my aging eyes, it should not matter much. But knowing there are pixels missing bothers me. Is this FOMO?


----------



## jamese777

"Fear of missing out" on all the pixels that are available is a GOOD kind of FOMO to have! 😎


stephenju said:


> Same. Logically with 4K resolution and my aging eyes, it should not matter much. But knowing there are pixels missing bothers me. Is this FOMO?


----------



## stephenju

Is there a way to tell which video mode the projector is showing? Lile the resolution, frame rate, HRD/SDR, etc.? I think the reviews here 



 mistook the setting as status. The picture mode is a user setting, not the mode of the current playing video, correct?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Is there a way to tell which video mode the projector is showing? Lile the resolution, frame rate, HRD/SDR, etc.?


Yes, but only with HDMI devices. Not with the built in Android apps. If you're on an HDMI input, hit the Menu button, then Back out of it, and it'll display the resolution, frame rate, and it'll say "HDR10" if it's displaying HDR.

If you hit Menu > Picture it'll tell you what Picture Mode is set.


----------



## normang

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Not that I know of, but good luck! It took me 3 hours to get the projector aligned to the screen perfectly. And that was with the height adjustable brackets! I didn't want to use any of the software correction (it reduces the picture quality).


I have used the auto geometric alignment for the final tweak, instead of spending maybe who knows how long to get a "perfect" alignment, and if there is any reduction in pic quality, I can't see it..


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

normang said:


> I have used the auto geometric alignment for the final tweak, instead of spending maybe who knows how long to get a "perfect" alignment, and if there is any reduction in pic quality, I can't see it..


Yeah I was ready to throw the thing out the window and get a 85" TV instead. 3 hours later... I was very happy with it though.


----------



## stephenju

The ATSC tuner in this unit is quite good. I haven't been able to tune in to the local PBS with my Fire TV recast since they shuffled the frequencies. It finds and tunes in to the channel without issue. Which is nice.

Not so nice is to add channels to the favorite list requires me to hit the green button. There's no color buttons on the remote.


----------



## calvinwalfred

stephenju said:


> The ATSC tuner in this unit is quite good. I haven't been able to tune in to the local PBS with my Fire TV recast since they shuffled the frequencies. It finds and tunes in to the channel without issue. Which is nice.
> 
> Not so nice is to add channels to the favorite list requires me to hit the green button. There's no color buttons on the remote.


I picked up 35 channels with an indoor antenna. I’ll see how many it picks up with the outdoor antenna next. I am just using the default settings and the picture looks great to me.


----------



## calvinwalfred

calvinwalfred said:


> If it ever goes under 3000, I’ll purchase one. I wonder if any of them shipped that may have been purchased during the price mistake at Amazon.


Well thanks to sales during the Memorial Day weekend it did drop below 3000, much lower than expected, and I now a new owner of the pro. Have not made any changes to the settings as the image it projects looks great.


----------



## stephenju

I am using optical audio connection between the projector and my old Onkyo AV receiver. Can the Hisense be remote programmed to control the receiver?


----------



## rman40298

In the market for a 4k projector and came across this projector after going down a youtube hole. I had been looking hard at the Epson Ls12000 but who knows when they will be readily available. I currently have an old Sony hw45es 1080p projector so this purchase would be my jump into 4k. I have a light controlled room with no windows. Would I be able to use my current Dragonfly screen with the Hisense or would I need to upgrade the screen as well ?


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> I am using optical audio connection between the projector and my old Onkyo AV receiver. Can the Hisense be remote programmed to control the receiver?


No, to control the receiver, you need an HDMI cable and CEC needs to be enabled on both sides. If you're using an optical cable, you're also limiting potentially the quality of the audio that comes from some streaming services.


----------



## normang

rman40298 said:


> In the market for a 4k projector and came across this projector after going down a youtube hole. I had been looking hard at the Epson Ls12000 but who knows when they will be readily available. I currently have an old Sony hw45es 1080p projector so this purchase would be my jump into 4k. I have a light controlled room with no windows. Would I be able to use my current Dragonfly screen with the Hisense or would I need to upgrade the screen as well ?


The cost of the Epson appears it will be more than what the PX1-Pro is currently, and being a standard projector means having to be back several feet or more from the screen to set that up... Where as with the PX1, depending on screen size, your back from the wall perhaps from 12 to 19 inches to get the screen size..

Whether it will work with your current screen can depend, many {but not all) ALR screens are designed to accommodate ultra short throw projectors like the PX1, so if your screen is not an ALR material it may work to some degree but may not be optimal and you'd have to consider looking at another screen. Glancing at the site for the screen you noted, there is not a whole lot of information on what they offer.. so you'd have to contact them perhaps to determine whether your current screen would work with a UST projector.


----------



## rman40298

normang said:


> The cost of the Epson appears it will be more than what the PX1-Pro is currently, and being a standard projector means having to be back several feet or more from the screen to set that up... Where as with the PX1, depending on screen size, your back from the wall perhaps from 12 to 19 inches to get the screen size..
> 
> Whether it will work with your current screen can depend, many {but not all) ALR screens are designed to accommodate ultra short throw projectors like the PX1, so if your screen is not an ALR material it may work to some degree but may not be optimal and you'd have to consider looking at another screen. Glancing at the site for the screen you noted, there is not a whole lot of information on what they offer.. so you'd have to contact them perhaps to determine whether your current screen would work with a UST projector.


Thanks for the reply. Also does the PX1 have vertical and horizontal lens shift or would I have to have it sit on set height tv stand. Current stand has about 10 inches from the top to the bottom of my current screen and I dont have room to move the screen any higher


----------



## normang

rman40298 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Also does the PX1 have vertical and horizontal lens shift or would I have to have it sit on set height tv stand. Current stand has about 10 inches from the top to the bottom of my current screen and I dont have room to move the screen any higher


If you go to this page that I am linking here , and scroll down about 1/2 way and look for the placement guide.. select the screen size that you have and see if the specified dimensions will fit into your setup.. The PX1 projector does have adjustable feet to raise it if needed. It all depends on how the placement measurements will work in your space and with whatever stand you intend to use to place it on.. Worst case perhaps would be to find a different stand that would let you adjust it into the needed position.


----------



## stephenju

What's the difference between Standard and Enhanced HDMI?


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> What's the difference between Standard and Enhanced HDMI?


*Enhanced HDMI has more bandwidth (up to 18Gbps) whereas Standard HDMI can only support up to 10.2Gbps*. This means enhanced HDMI offers more throughput. In other words, more data can be sent at the same time.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Does anyone know why Enhanced HDMI mode is off by default for pretty much every TV and UST? It seems like in this 4K world we live in, everyone would want that turned on. What's the downside of having it on by default out-of-the-box?


----------



## Senate

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Does anyone know why Enhanced HDMI mode is off by default for pretty much every TV and UST? It seems like in this 4K world we live in, everyone would want that turned on. What's the downside of having it on by default out-of-the-box?


I was just going to ask in what use case one would choose to have this off? I just set mine to enhanced after reading the above post. Still learning all the settings on this projector.


----------



## rman40298

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Does anyone know why Enhanced HDMI mode is off by default for pretty much every TV and UST? It seems like in this 4K world we live in, everyone would want that turned on. What's the downside of having it on by default out-of-the-box?





Senate said:


> I was just going to ask in what use case one would choose to have this off? I just set mine to enhanced after reading the above post. Still learning all the settings on this projector.



My humbe guess would be that most people are not hip to the fact that you need high speed hdmi cables in some instances and most casual buyers may not update their hdmi cables upon purchasing a new tv or projector due to sheer ignorance that they may be needed.


----------



## jmd1981

Has anyone located a 130 inch alr screen for this projector? Most of them seem to be 135 inches. I guess that could work but it would be nice to get one exactly 130.


----------



## stephenju

Am I the only one thinking Hisense can turn this projector into a OTA DVR with some software changes? It's got a good tuner and USB ports to attach a drive.


----------



## stephenju

Is there a way to get the remote backlight to come on without first pressing a button?


----------



## draxinum

My px1pro gets stuck in continual stutters at 11 minutes into Star Wars: Rogue One (right when it switches from the main male character to the planet shot of Jedda) that never stop and of course make the movie unwatchable. The only “solution” is to fast forward 20 seconds and then rewind 10 seconds, skipping the transition, then it plays fine for a half an hour or so until the next problem.

I have turned off all post-processing effects, but I checked and every video mode has the same problem.

Other movies have this problem too, so I can’t just limit the problem to one or two movies.

I know it’s not the MKV file’s fault, or the hdmi connections fault, or Dune media players fault: The same Dune media player and hdmi cables on a Sony 900f TV play the MKV file flawlessly. Also my iPad can play the MKV file flawlessly. 

Is it that Hisense uses cheap components and can’t handle large video files like a Sony or Apple product can, or do I just have a broken projector?


----------



## normang

draxinum said:


> My px1pro gets stuck in continual stutters at 11 minutes into Star Wars: Rogue One (right when it switches from the main male character to the planet shot of Jedda) that never stop and of course make the movie unwatchable. The only “solution” is to fast forward 20 seconds and then rewind 10 seconds, skipping the transition, then it plays fine for a half an hour or so until the next problem.
> 
> I have turned off all post-processing effects, but I checked and every video mode has the same problem.
> 
> Other movies have this problem too, so I can’t just limit the problem to one or two movies.
> 
> I know it’s not the MKV file’s fault, or the hdmi connections fault, or Dune media players fault: The same Dune media player and hdmi cables on a Sony 900f TV play the MKV file flawlessly. Also my iPad can play the MKV file flawlessly.
> 
> Is it that Hisense uses cheap components and can’t handle large video files like a Sony or Apple product can, or do I just have a broken projector?


The way I see that is, Unless that problem occurs on every file you have that is similar in bit rate. its the MKV files problem, try re-encoding it to a lower bit rate and see if the problem goes away.. It may not even be a bit rate issue, it may just be a bad file, even if you do not think it is.. However re-encoding it may resolve the problem.


----------



## stephenju

I am seeing this magenta and cyan fringes up close. Is this normal? I tried adjusting the focus but it doesn't seem to help. And BTW, the sample image for focus adjustment sux. The text on it are all aliased and useless for checking focus.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

draxinum said:


> My px1pro gets stuck in continual stutters at 11 minutes into Star Wars: Rogue One (right when it switches from the main male character to the planet shot of Jedda) that never stop and of course make the movie unwatchable. The only “solution” is to fast forward 20 seconds and then rewind 10 seconds, skipping the transition, then it plays fine for a half an hour or so until the next problem.
> 
> I have turned off all post-processing effects, but I checked and every video mode has the same problem.
> 
> Other movies have this problem too, so I can’t just limit the problem to one or two movies.
> 
> I know it’s not the MKV file’s fault, or the hdmi connections fault, or Dune media players fault: The same Dune media player and hdmi cables on a Sony 900f TV play the MKV file flawlessly. Also my iPad can play the MKV file flawlessly.
> 
> Is it that Hisense uses cheap components and can’t handle large video files like a Sony or Apple product can, or do I just have a broken projector?


That's very strange. It shouldn't have anything to do with the Hisense. It's just displaying the content, your Dune player is what's handling the large video files.

Have you tried a different HDMI port? Also, make sure HDMI Enhanced mode is on.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> I am seeing this magenta and cyan fringes up close. Is this normal? I tried adjusting the focus but it doesn't seem to help. And BTW, the sample image for focus adjustment sux. The text on it are all aliased and useless for checking focus.


That looks like convergence and I do not think there are any settings for that and would probably only appear on various test patterns, unless you can see color or focus issues in the content your watching I would not worry about it myself. Plus you are usually not viewing things on a 90 - 100" plus screen from 2 feet away. Adjust the focus pattern so that it looks as sharp as you can make it, I am not sure that focus screen will ever look "Crisp", but when watching hi-res 4K content from a normal viewing position, everything appears as clear and sharp as I'd expect.


----------



## draxinum

BatmanNewsChris said:


> That's very strange. It shouldn't have anything to do with the Hisense. It's just displaying the content, your Dune player is what's handling the large video files.
> 
> Have you tried a different HDMI port? Also, make sure HDMI Enhanced mode is on.





BatmanNewsChris said:


> That's very strange. It shouldn't have anything to do with the Hisense. It's just displaying the content, your Dune player is what's handling the large video files.
> 
> Have you tried a different HDMI port? Also, make sure HDMI Enhanced mode is on.


Enhanced mode is on

i tried everything

i have two different dune 4k pro media players, and I had an Nvidia shield (I returned it because it also had the same stuttering)

If I go into motion enhancement and select custom and set judder and blur to 2 and 2…I get stuttering in almost every large mkv file I play 

So I have that and every other option turned off, and that way I only get it rarely, but it still happens

I’m really thinking I got a lemon


----------



## DMV2211

bennutt said:


> Well that is awesome news. One of my only complaints with the LG HU85LA is that I can hear it when turning it on or quiet movie sections. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thought mine was quiet when new 5 months back. Now it has a high pitched hum so loud I can very easily hear it from my seats, about 15 feet away, and it’s horribly distracting during quiet scenes. I thought maybe I was misremembering how quiet it used to be. But seeing this makes me think that hopefully something is wrong with it and I’ll have to reach out to Projectorscreen.com and see what we can do under warranty. Anyone else having noise problems with this projector?


----------



## normang

DMV2211 said:


> I thought mine was quiet when new 5 months back. Now it has a high pitched hum so loud I can very easily hear it from my seats, about 15 feet away, and it’s horribly distracting during quiet scenes. I thought maybe I was misremembering how quiet it used to be. But seeing this makes me think that hopefully something is wrong with it and I’ll have to reach out to Projectorscreen.com and see what we can do under warranty. Anyone else having noise problems with this projector?


Mine is quiet, I can hear it if nothing is playing, but when I start any program, its not noticeable at all, if you can hear it when you have programming running, you may want to check into repair or replacement, which ever option will work. Being only a few months old, I would assume repairs should be available, its just a matter of how long turn around might be..


----------



## DMV2211

normang said:


> Mine is quiet, I can hear it if nothing is playing, but when I start any program, its not noticeable at all, if you can hear it when you have programming running, you may want to check into repair or replacement, which ever option will work. Being only a few months old, I would assume repairs should be available, its just a matter of how long turn around might be..


Thanks. Out of curiosity, does yours make a noise other than the fan noise? Mine is a distinct higher pitched sound that’s only a little louder than the fan up close to the projector, but it carries across the room much better. It also starts and stops with the laser, separate from the fan (e.g. when the screen goes black, the noise stops, but the fan keeps going).


----------



## DunMunro

Chris Majestic reviews the PX1-pro:


----------



## ProjectionHead

Hisense just announced the Dolby Vision upgrade is going live today for the L9G, PX1-Pro will be coming soon!


----------



## stephenju

ProjectionHead said:


> Hisense just announced the Dolby Vision upgrade is going live today for the L9G, PX1-Pro will be coming soon!


Great!

Any news on adding Netflix to its Android TV?


----------



## normang

DMV2211 said:


> Thanks. Out of curiosity, does yours make a noise other than the fan noise? Mine is a distinct higher pitched sound that’s only a little louder than the fan up close to the projector, but it carries across the room much better. It also starts and stops with the laser, separate from the fan (e.g. when the screen goes black, the noise stops, but the fan keeps going).


I note no other noise other than the fans coming from mine when its operating. Which is not noticeable unless there is no program running or its paused or muted. I have heard of laser noise of some sort, but I do not think I am experiencing that issue at all.


----------



## normang

ProjectionHead said:


> Hisense just announced the Dolby Vision upgrade is going live today for the L9G, PX1-Pro will be coming soon!


Well @Cdmiller86 did say that the update will start appearing at the end of June, hopefully we'll get the PX1 shortly..

How does it install? Do you get a notification of some sort on the projector to install an update, or is there a different process??


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> Well @Cdmiller86 did say that the update will start appearing at the end of June, hopefully we'll get the PX1 shortly..
> 
> How does it install? Do you get a notification of some sort on the projector to install an update, or is there a different process??


100L9G is starts rolling out today. 120L9G in first half of July, PX1-PRO near end of July. 

It’s a rollout - meaning it’ll take a couple weeks for the entire population to receive a notification that an update is available. If you don’t see the prompt right away don’t freak out - give it time. Prod Dev does this to ensure the updates are successful with a small population before pushing them out at scale. 

Also, I’m not 100% certain if your picture mode profiles will carry thru the update. When testing the beta it made you go through the first time setup routine. So if anyone has done extensive picture mode customization, I’d recommend taking a few pictures of your presets, just in case.


----------



## stephenju

Cdmiller86 said:


> 100L9G is starts rolling out today. 120L9G in first half of July, PX1-PRO near end of July.
> 
> It’s a rollout - meaning it’ll take a couple weeks for the entire population to receive a notification that an update is available. If you don’t see the prompt right away don’t freak out - give it time. Prod Dev does this to ensure the updates are successful with a small population before pushing them out at scale.
> 
> Also, I’m not 100% certain if your picture mode profiles will carry thru the update. When testing the beta it made you go through the first time setup routine. So if anyone has done extensive picture mode customization, I’d recommend taking a few pictures of your presets, just in case.


Any news on Netflix availability? Or is it not planned?


----------



## Cdmiller86

stephenju said:


> Any news on Netflix availability? Or is it not planned?


Google’s not licensing Netflix on Android OS anymore. Netflix will be back on Laser TV after the transition to Google TV.


----------



## stephenju

Cdmiller86 said:


> Google’s not licensing Netflix on Android OS anymore. Netflix will be back on Laser TV after the transition to Google TV.


Will existing models be able to update to Google TV?


----------



## ACE844

@Cdmiller86

Will be seeing the updated 4k lumen 120L9 Pro from CES and or the 8k UST in Q3/Q4 this year or Q1 next year CONUS of have "you" decided that they are OCONUS only models?


----------



## Cdmiller86

ACE844 said:


> @Cdmiller86
> 
> Will be seeing the updated 4k lumen 120L9 Pro from CES and or the 8k UST in Q3/Q4 this year or Q1 next year CONUS of have "you" decided that they are OCONUS only models?


No plans to bring the L9 Pro to the US. 8K UST is still being developed so no concrete timeline.


----------



## Cdmiller86

stephenju said:


> Will existing models be able to update to Google TV?


Unsure. I’ll check and report back.


----------



## ACE844

Cdmiller86 said:


> No plans to bring the L9 Pro to the US. 8K UST is still being developed so no concrete timeline.


Does the Cn version have DV installed?


----------



## JRock3x8

Cdmiller86 said:


> No plans to bring the L9 Pro to the US. 8K UST is still being developed so no concrete timeline.


What would the tech of an 8k ust be? Would they just accelerate the mirrors another 4x or is this a new chip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stephenju

I have the projected image fits almost perfectly on my screen without any keystone adjustment. But I notice there's a constant faint light border around the screen, regardless the brightness of the projected image. Is it normal for this projector?

I check a few images from various reviews and don't see it in any of them.

I had a 720p DLP projector (Sharp DT-510) and I don't remember seeing similar thing.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> I have the projected image fits almost perfectly on my screen without any keystone adjustment. But I notice there's a constant faint light border around the screen, regardless the brightness of the projected image. Is it normal for this projector?
> 
> I check a few images from various reviews and don't see it in any of them.
> 
> I had a 720p DLP projector (Sharp DT-510) and I don't remember seeing similar thing.


Sounds like if you move it a tiny bit closer to the screen that light bleed around the outside will go away. I have mine set up perfectly like you, no keystone adjustment. I don't have any light bleed:


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Sounds like if you move it a tiny bit closer to the screen that light bleed around the outside will go away. I have mine set up perfectly like you, no keystone adjustment. I don't have any light bleed:


My image is already a bit smaller than the screen:









I think it shows up in mine due to the thinner frame. I wonder if you can see it if you place a piece of paper/fabric on your frame.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> My image is already a bit smaller than the screen:
> View attachment 3301027
> 
> 
> I think it shows up in mine due to the thinner frame. I wonder if you can see it if you place a piece of paper/fabric on your frame.


Yep, looks like my frame is catching most of that light bleed. That's why I can't see it.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yep, looks like my frame is catching most of that light bleed. That's why I can't see it.


Thanks for confirming it. And I thought the thin edge was a good idea.


----------



## RayGuy

They put frames on pictures for a reason.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Thanks for confirming it. And I thought the thin edge was a good idea.


What screen did you get? I'm using the "Cinema Screen" that came with the 100" L9G.


----------



## kwenar

BatmanNewsChris said:


> What screen did you get? I'm using the "Cinema Screen" that came with the 100" L9G.


Your screen edge has a slight inset which most small framed screens do not which captures most if not all the light bleed. I have learned this the hard way as well as my screen has a half inch frame with no inset to capture the light. I am awaiting a new UST frame design from Stewart that has a proper design to eliminate this from my setup. Hope it comes out soon.


----------



## DunMunro

A video review of the PX-1 Pro:





(turn on CC and use the autotranslate feature of language of choice)


----------



## Ken W.

normang said:


> That looks like convergence and I do not think there are any settings for that and would probably only appear on various test patterns, unless you can see color or focus issues in the content your watching I would not worry about it myself. Plus you are usually not viewing things on a 90 - 100" plus screen from 2 feet away. Adjust the focus pattern so that it looks as sharp as you can make it, I am not sure that focus screen will ever look "Crisp", but when watching hi-res 4K content from a normal viewing position, everything appears as clear and sharp as I'd expect.


Does anyone know how to reset PX1-Pro to the factory setting? I think I have messed up when I adjusted the focus, and I want to go back to the original focus setting. The projector looks great right out of box. Thanks.


----------



## normang

Ken W. said:


> Does anyone know how to reset PX1-Pro to the factory setting? I think I have messed up when I adjusted the focus, and I want to go back to the original focus setting. The projector looks great right out of box. Thanks.


I am not sure there is a reset to factory, however the focus feature should allow you to re-adjust back to where it was when you started...


----------



## stephenju

I spent Sunday afternoon hooking up the surround speakers to finally get a 5.1 setup. And after an hour of trial and error I finally realized the build-in YouTube app isn't passing surround sound via optical output. I am using video like this one for testing: 




The only way I get surround sound is to use YouTube from Fire TV Stick. And only when the optical output is set to Dolby Digital or Dolby Digital Plus on the projector. Auto and Passthrough always send only stereo PCM.

Yes. One of these days I will upgrade the receiver to a ARC one.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> I spent Sunday afternoon hooking up the surround speakers to finally get a 5.1 setup. And after an hour of trial and error I finally realized the build-in YouTube app isn't passing surround sound via optical output. I am using video like this one for testing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I get surround sound is to use YouTube from Fire TV Stick. And only when the optical output is set to Dolby Digital or Dolby Digital Plus on the projector. Auto and Passthrough always send only stereo PCM.
> 
> Yes. One of these days I will upgrade the receiver to a ARC one.


As far as I am aware, despite all the descriptions, YouTube when you upload a file converts it to VP9 format, and perhaps in multiple resolutions if uploaded in 4K, there are the other resolution options, 1080 or 720 etc. In this process, the audio track is Stereo. If there is a file that plays Atmos or other multi-Channel audio, despite the description, I am not sure I've ever watched one that had it.


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> As far as I am aware, despite all the descriptions, YouTube when you upload a file converts it to VP9 format, and perhaps in multiple resolutions if uploaded in 4K, there are the other resolution options, 1080 or 720 etc. In this process, the audio track is Stereo. If there is a file that plays Atmos or other multi-Channel audio, despite the description, I am not sure I've ever watched one that had it.


I do get sound from each speaker with the test clip when the optical out is set to Dolby Digital and using Fire TV Stick.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> I do get sound from each speaker with the test clip when the optical out is set to Dolby Digital and using Fire TV Stick.


The Firestick probably can stream multi-channel audio from services that actually deliver content using that format. However, YouTube does not.. pretty sure its always 2 channel stereo.


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> The Firestick probably can stream multi-channel audio from services that actually deliver content using that format. However, YouTube does not.. pretty sure its always 2 channel stereo.


The test clip is on YouTube. My point is the YT app in the projector doesn't do surround while the YT app in Fire TV Stick does.

I found this news bit about YT surround sound support on Android TV: YouTube TV begins rolling out 5.1 surround sound across Google TV, Android TV and Roku devices – TechCrunch

Maybe the YT app in the projector hasn't been updated?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

Surround sound support on YouTube is very hit and miss, and varies between apps and platforms.

You're much better off testing a movie on a streaming service if you want to test out surround sound.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Surround sound support on YouTube is very hit and miss, and varies between apps and platforms.
> 
> You're much better off testing a movie on a streaming service if you want to test out surround sound.


Ya. It seems they break surround support without any rhyme or reason. Just read a comment from a surround sound test clip uploader:


> As of 6/20, the official YouTube smart tv apps have broken support for user-uploaded 5.1 videos. You are still able to listen to surround sound content by using third-party apps such as SmartTubeNext. I will update this comment once the official apps have been fixed!


Any suggestion on which movie best demonstrate surround sound?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Ya. It seems they break surround support without any rhyme or reason. Just read a comment from a surround sound test clip uploader:
> 
> 
> Any suggestion on which movie best demonstrate surround sound?


I like the scene in The Dark Knight where The Joker shoots at the van that's carrying Harvey Dent. You can hear the bullets go all around the van and all around your room if you have surround sound.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I like the scene in The Dark Knight where The Joker shoots at the van that's carrying Harvey Dent. You can hear the bullets go all around the van and all around your room if you have surround sound.


Username checks out.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> The test clip is on YouTube. My point is the YT app in the projector doesn't do surround while the YT app in Fire TV Stick does.
> 
> I found this news bit about YT surround sound support on Android TV: YouTube TV begins rolling out 5.1 surround sound across Google TV, Android TV and Roku devices – TechCrunch
> 
> Maybe the YT app in the projector hasn't been updated?


Depending on the platform, App updates may or may not be showing up.. I've seen YouTube updates on my Apple TV and LG Tv's, but I've rarely seen, if ever, app updates appear on Android TV, any version, doesn't mean they have not happened, just never had it happen on any device I might have had that runs it. And I am pretty sure no updates have occurred on the PX-1's android TV OS. Not sure what will happen when the DV update comes along... That might be more of a firmware update than an OS update.

Many Sci-FI movies with fast moving action scenes can really get surround sound rolling.


----------



## Ken W.

normang said:


> I am not sure there is a reset to factory, however the focus feature should allow you to re-adjust back to where it was when you started...


Thanks. That's exactly what I want to achieve, but I don't see any indication on screen how far the focus is away from initial setting. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## smerch

Anyone using it in bright rooms? I have Epson LS100 which is aging and thinking to replace it, but my room does get fairly bright for a few hours when sun sits down (windows on the west side). Will this work, or would it be too dim for my room? I do have 120" ALR screen.


----------



## normang

Ken W. said:


> Thanks. That's exactly what I want to achieve, but I don't see any indication on screen how far the focus is away from initial setting. Any help is appreciated.


Well, there is no number or indicator of where the focus was or is now.. If you know which way you were moving the focus when you were changing it, (which button on the remote) you can press and hold the other and it you can hear whatever is moving to adjust the focus., The Focus screen will never be crisp or super sharp as far as I can tell, you get it as close as possible to where you can read the data its displaying everywhere.. Then you think its as clear as you can get it, play something in 4K and from the normal viewing position, it should look sharp and clear.


----------



## normang

smerch said:


> Anyone using it in bright rooms? I have Epson LS100 which is aging and thinking to replace it, but my room does get fairly bright for a few hours when sun sits down (windows on the west side). Will this work, or would it be too dim for my room? I do have 120" ALR screen.


If there is no direct sun into the area, it will probably look Ok, but it will not be optimal until dark or under more controlled lighting conditions. Your older Epson is brighter of course, but only 1080. If your Epson is having issues of some sort prompting you to replace it, the PX1-Pro I think will do fine, however if you want the best picture, you're going to want to find way to control the lighting from those windows you mentioned. Blackout Drapes to minimize the impact from those windows would be your best bet... course there are always other options. 

It may also depend on how good your ALR Screen is too or whether your current screen works effectively with an ultra-short throw projector, not all ALR screens will..


----------



## smerch

normang said:


> If there is no direct sun into the area, it will probably look Ok, but it will not be optimal until dark or under more controlled lighting conditions. Your older Epson is brighter of course, but only 1080. If your Epson is having issues of some sort prompting you to replace it, the PX1-Pro I think will do fine, however if you want the best picture, you're going to want to find way to control the lighting from those windows you mentioned. Blackout Drapes to minimize the impact from those windows would be your best bet... course there are always other options.
> 
> It may also depend on how good your ALR Screen is too or whether your current screen works effectively with an ultra-short throw projector, not all ALR screens will..


Unfortunately I do not controll what drapes we have in a living room 🙄. My screen is EliteScreens Aeon CineGrey 3D (AR120HD3 model).

I guess I could try it out and return if its not bright enough.


----------



## stephenju

smerch said:


> Unfortunately I do not controll what drapes we have in a living room 🙄. My screen is EliteScreens Aeon CineGrey 3D (AR120HD3 model).
> 
> I guess I could try it out and return if its not bright enough.


CineGrey 3D screen doesn't work with UST.









CineGrey 3D®


The CineGrey 3D® is a reference quality front projection screen material formulated for environments with minimal control over room lighting. It was designed to enhance picture brightness, offer accurate color fidelity, and improve contrast levels. The CineGrey 3D® is best for family rooms...




elitescreens.com







> Angular Reflective CLR®/ALR Front Projection Material for Standard "Long" Throw Projectors. *(NOT Compatible with Ultra/Short Throw Projectors)*


----------



## smerch

stephenju said:


> CineGrey 3D screen doesn't work with UST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CineGrey 3D®
> 
> 
> The CineGrey 3D® is a reference quality front projection screen material formulated for environments with minimal control over room lighting. It was designed to enhance picture brightness, offer accurate color fidelity, and improve contrast levels. The CineGrey 3D® is best for family rooms...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elitescreens.com


Weird when click on item that i bougt (amazon) it changes product description, so that is what I put int. This was actually an "edge free CLR true ambient light rejecting ultra sleek fixed projector screen" this is mouthful but thats what is listed under my order 

Anyway, I might stop by ABT this weekend to take a look in person if they have it on display. Reviews also say that it seems to be brighter than other projectors with higher lumen counts.


----------



## normang

smerch said:


> Unfortunately I do not controll what drapes we have in a living room 🙄. My screen is EliteScreens Aeon CineGrey 3D (AR120HD3 model).
> 
> I guess I could try it out and return if its not bright enough.


It then depends on when you would watch shows, if it’s routinely during hours where it could be bright, you’ll still see the picture, but it will look washed out until it gets darker. 

not sure who controls the window dressing, but any thing you could install to make it darker would help, even if temporary.

the screen you have as noted is probably not compatible, the angle of reflection is different for UST projectors, so while you’d get an image, it would not be optimal.


----------



## smerch

normang said:


> It then depends on when you would watch shows, if it’s routinely during hours where it could be bright, you’ll still see the picture, but it will look washed out until it gets darker.
> 
> not sure who controls the window dressing, but any thing you could install to make it darker would help, even if temporary.
> 
> the screen you have as noted is probably not compatible, the angle of reflection is different for UST projectors, so while you’d get an image, it would not be optimal.


Yeah tried to run by house commeetee the additional options for windows, but was told no  

The screen was made specifically for UST, it has special design, surface has ridges that are angled towards the floor.


----------



## ajamils

Has anybody received the DV update yet? I really like the projector but I'm still struggling to find a good calibration that makes it look as good as SDR content. I keep hoping that the DV update will make things better but I'm losing hope.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ajamils said:


> Had anybody received the DV update yet? I really like the projector but I'm still struggling to find a good calibration that makes it look as good as SDR content. I keep hoping that the DV update will make things better but I'm losing hope.


The DV update has only started rolling out for the 100" L9G. It hasn't rolled out for the PX1-Pro yet.

You will be happy with the DV update when you get it. I have it on my L9G and it makes a big difference.


----------



## ajamils

BatmanNewsChris said:


> The DV update has only started rolling out for the 100" L9G. It hasn't rolled out for the PX1-Pro yet.
> 
> You will be happy with the DV update when you get it. I have it on my L9G and it makes a big difference.


That make me feel better  . Thanks for the confirmation. 

@Cdmiller86, any idea when the update will start rolling out for PX1-Pro?


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> The DV update has only started rolling out for the 100" L9G. It hasn't rolled out for the PX1-Pro yet.
> 
> You will be happy with the DV update when you get it. I have it on my L9G and it makes a big difference.


Is the improvement mainly from the dynamic metadata or the higher bit-depth?


----------



## Cdmiller86

ajamils said:


> That make me feel better  . Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> @Cdmiller86, any idea when the update will start rolling out for PX1-Pro?


All L9 models and PX1-PRO by end of July.


----------



## ajamils

Cdmiller86 said:


> All L9 models and PX1-PRO by end of July.


Thank you. Looking forward to it. 

Other than DV, will the update have any other goodies?


----------



## Cdmiller86

ajamils said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Other than DV, will the update have any other goodies?


Unsure. I’ve been asking for a changelog, but no dice yet.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Is the improvement mainly from the dynamic metadata or the higher bit-depth?


Dynamic metadata


----------



## normang

smerch said:


> Yeah tried to run by house commeetee the additional options for windows, but was told no
> 
> The screen was made specifically for UST, it has special design, surface has ridges that are angled towards the floor.


If your sure the screen will work, go for it.. 

Not sure if the house committee is someone in your family, or if your renting, but all it takes is something that could temporarily block the light during the brighter parts of the day if it's bright enough to really wash out the picture. Perhaps its a really large window, I guess that can be problematic if better window coverings just aren't an option.


----------



## normang

BatmanNewsChris said:


> The DV update has only started rolling out for the 100" L9G. It hasn't rolled out for the PX1-Pro yet.
> 
> You will be happy with the DV update when you get it. I have it on my L9G and it makes a big difference.


How does the update install? You get a notification and hit Ok? How long does it take to install? Did you have to re-adjust much after the installation? As I assume the PX1-Pro install would be similar if not the same.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

normang said:


> How does the update install? You get a notification and hit Ok? How long does it take to install? Did you have to re-adjust much after the installation? As I assume the PX1-Pro install would be similar if not the same.


Yep, you'll get a notification and click "ok". Probably takes about 5 minutes. I don't remember exactly how long. I had the beta, so my update wiped out all of my settings (I knew this going in). I would be surprised if that happens with the official version that's rolling out though. It should keep your settings.


----------



## Cdmiller86

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Yep, you'll get a notification and click "ok". Probably takes about 5 minutes. I don't remember exactly how long. I had the beta, so my update wiped out all of my settings (I knew this going in). I would be surprised if that happens with the official version that's rolling out though. It should keep your settings.


I believe this is the case but haven’t got a straight answer from the product team. Just in case your settings do get wiped, I’d highly recommend taking some photos and or videos of your picture settings before running the update.


----------



## 242rox

Just purchased the the Hisense PX1-Pro projector. Out of the box, it looks great. I made the mistake of trying to fine tune the focus and as a result, have softened the focus and can’t get it back to the original setting. The focus pattern they use is so incredibly frustrating. Hisense uses small words throughout the entire screen and what appears to be focused in one part of the screen appears out of focus in other areas of the screen. There is no numeric setting you can use to know where you started to make adjustments and how far you go up or down (you have to use arrows up or down to adjust focus). I’ve spent over an hour messing with this and finally walked away in frustration. I have also hooked up my Sonos Arc to the eArc HDMI input and I can’t get it to work. When I go to the Sound setting, the Arc select button is grayed out and will not let me select it. I have also tried using the digital optical output using a digital optical to HDMI adapter going to my Sonos and still no luck. The Arc select button is grayed out no matter how I configure it. I’m open to any suggestions on the focus and Arc settings. At this point, I’m rethinking my decision of buying this projector.


----------



## normang

242rox said:


> Just purchased the the Hisense PX1-Pro projector. Out of the box, it looks great. I made the mistake of trying to fine tune the focus and as a result, have softened the focus and can’t get it back to the original setting. The focus pattern they use is so incredibly frustrating. Hisense uses small words throughout the entire screen and what appears to be focused in one part of the screen appears out of focus in other areas of the screen. There is no numeric setting you can use to know where you started to make adjustments and how far you go up or down (you have to use arrows up or down to adjust focus). I’ve spent over an hour messing with this and finally walked away in frustration. I have also hooked up my Sonos Arc to the eArc HDMI input and I can’t get it to work. When I go to the Sound setting, the Arc select button is grayed out and will not let me select it. I have also tried using the digital optical output using a digital optical to HDMI adapter going to my Sonos and still no luck. The Arc select button is grayed out no matter how I configure it. I’m open to any suggestions on the focus and Arc settings. At this point, I’m rethinking my decision of buying this projector.


If you adjusted the focus, trying to determine whether the focus is optimal based on the provided pattern is not easy, it would be nice if the pattern could appear as sharp as the video results.. I optimized the focus so that its as clear as I can make it across the screen and when I watch a 4K stream, from a normal viewing position it looks great, I don't think you can translate the softness of the focus screen to how crisp a 4K video may appear.

ARC needs to be enabled on both sides for it to work. I am not sure how Sono's works, but I have no problem with ARC on my Pioneer receiver, it works fine.


----------



## Ken W.

normang said:


> If you adjusted the focus, trying to determine whether the focus is optimal based on the provided pattern is not easy, it would be nice if the pattern could appear as sharp as the video results.. I optimized the focus so that its as clear as I can make it across the screen and when I watch a 4K stream, from a normal viewing position it looks great, I don't think you can translate the softness of the focus screen to how crisp a 4K video may appear.
> 
> ARC needs to be enabled on both sides for it to work. I am not sure how Sono's works, but I have no problem with ARC on my Pioneer receiver, it works fine.


I have the same focus issue with PX1-PRO as "242rox". There should be a way for consumer to reset everything to original factory settings including focus. Can people from Hisense in this forum double check with Hisense engineering team and advise how to reset focus or the entire PX1-PRO? The Quick Manual is not very helpful.


----------



## normang

Ken W. said:


> I have the same focus issue with PX1-PRO as "242rox". There should be a way for consumer to reset everything to original factory settings including focus. Can people from Hisense in this forum double check with Hisense engineering team and advise how to reset focus or the entire PX1-PRO? The Quick Manual is not very helpful.


So you're saying that just because you cannot make the focus screen look as sharp as you think it should be, the video is also not clear if you adjust it to the best you can? I think the focus is mechanical, something is moving when you adjust it..or so it seems, so not sure how a reset would return that to a previous setting. 

@Cdmiller86 , do you have any details on how the focus could be optimized on the PX1?


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> So you're saying that just because you cannot make the focus screen look as sharp as you think it should be, the video is also not clear if you adjust it to the best you can? I think the focus is mechanical, something is moving when you adjust it..or so it seems, so not sure how a reset would return that to a previous setting.
> 
> @Cdmiller86 , do you have any details on how the focus could be optimized on the PX1?


Hisense should replace the sample image for focus adjustment. The image should have sharp lines and text. The current one has badly aliased text, which is useless for checking focus.


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> So you're saying that just because you cannot make the focus screen look as sharp as you think it should be, the video is also not clear if you adjust it to the best you can? I think the focus is mechanical, something is moving when you adjust it..or so it seems, so not sure how a reset would return that to a previous setting.
> 
> @Cdmiller86 , do you have any details on how the focus could be optimized on the PX1?


When I focus up the PX1-PRO I sit back 8 feet from my screen and push the focus all the way one direction (listen for the mechanical whirring in the UST to stop when you are still clicking the remote), then I click back the other direction until the focus text looks good to my eyes. I’m mostly solving for the top L and R corners. Right when they come into focus that’s where I stop. Everything below them looks good once the top corners are correct - at least that’s been my experience.


----------



## Cdmiller86

stephenju said:


> Hisense should replace the sample image for focus adjustment. The image should have sharp lines and text. The current one has badly aliased text, which is useless for checking focus.


I agree with this and recommended as much before the product launched. Will continue to push for a better focus UI.


----------



## aplant92

Sorry if this question has already been covered, but will the update for dolby vision help with all HDR content (or at least the tone mapping issues people have mentioned)? Or only content that is compatible with DV?

On a separate (but potentially related note), one issue I've got is that when streaming sports (off Kayo - Australian sports streaming service) is that the colors look incredibly bland and washed out, compared to if I run the same stream and force the google TV to do SDR only. Is this something the update might assist with? Or is this always going to be a problem when running HDR for content that is only in SDR?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

aplant92 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been covered, but will the update for dolby vision help with all HDR content (or at least the tone mapping issues people have mentioned)? Or only content that is compatible with DV?
> 
> On a separate (but potentially related note), one issue I've got is that when streaming sports (off Kayo - Australian sports streaming service) is that the colors look incredibly bland and washed out, compared to if I run the same stream and force the google TV to do SDR only. Is this something the update might assist with? Or is this always going to be a problem when running HDR for content that is only in SDR?


Only DV content. There's still no tone-mapping for HDR10.

Not sure what's going on with your 2nd issue. I Googled Kayo Sports and it looks like they don't support 4K or HDR. So you're saying their SDR streams look washed out?


----------



## JackB

aplant92 said:


> Sorry if this question has already been covered, but will the update for dolby vision help with all HDR content (or at least the tone mapping issues people have mentioned)? Or only content that is compatible with DV?
> 
> On a separate (but potentially related note), one issue I've got is that when streaming sports (off Kayo - Australian sports streaming service) is that the colors look incredibly bland and washed out, compared to if I run the same stream and force the google TV to do SDR only. Is this something the update might assist with? Or is this always going to be a problem when running HDR for content that is only in SDR?


I believe HDR content played on an SDR TV will wash out. I don't know about the inverse, which you appear to have here.


----------



## aplant92

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Only DV content. There's still no tone-mapping for HDR10.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with your 2nd issue. I Googled Kayo Sports and it looks like they don't support 4K or HDR. So you're saying their SDR streams look washed out?


Yeah that's right - if I run a stream through the google TV with HDR enabled, it looks washed out. If I force the google TV into SDR, the colors look much better.

On the tone-mapping - is there a way to improve this via a third party device?



JackB said:


> I believe HDR content played on an SDR TV will wash out. I don't know about the inverse, which you appear to have here.


Yeah that's right, I saw a user on an Australian forum state that this was to be expected (running SDR content on something with HDR enabled) but couldn't find anything to back that up


----------



## JackB

aplant92 said:


> Yeah that's right - if I run a stream through the google TV with HDR enabled, it looks washed out. If I forget the google TV into SDR, the colors look much better.
> 
> On the tone-mapping - is there a way to improve this via a third party device?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's right, I saw a user on an Australian forum state that this was to be expected (running SDR content on something with HDR enabled) but couldn't find anything to back that up


I can back it up with experience. I use a Shield TV for streaming which gives a myriad of choices for output. Since most of my projectors are non-hdr I set the Shield to Non-hdr. When it was set to hdr the colors were washed out for all content as I remember. Losing hdr was not a big deal as those projectors are not bright enough anyway. I have one projector that is hdr capable and if I ever have it calibrated I'll try Shield hdr and see how it does.


----------



## aplant92

JackB said:


> I can back it up with experience. I use a Shield TV for streaming which gives a myriad of choices for output. Since most of my projectors are non-hdr I set the Shield to Non-hdr. When it was set to hdr the colors were washed out for all content as I remember. Losing hdr was not a big deal as those projectors are not bright enough anyway. I have one projector that is hdr capable and if I ever have it calibrated I'll try Shield hdr and see how it does.


The only thing stopping me from turning off HDR is the bloody Disney plus app...if you Chromecast from a phone, I think it still tries to do 4K HDR, so you end up with a black screen with the audio. Something I could work around, but I do like my Chromecasting...


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

aplant92 said:


> Yeah that's right - if I run a stream through the google TV with HDR enabled, it looks washed out. If I forget the google TV into SDR, the colors look much better.
> 
> On the tone-mapping - is there a way to improve this via a third party device?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's right, I saw a user on an Australian forum state that this was to be expected (running SDR content on something with HDR enabled) but couldn't find anything to back that up


On your Chromecast with Google TV you want to go to "Display & Sound" and make sure "Match Content" is turned on: Display settings for Chromecast with Google TV - Chromecast Help

That way HDR content will play in HDR, and SDR content will play in SDR. Right now it sounds like your Chromecast is forcing everything into HDR.


----------



## aplant92

BatmanNewsChris said:


> On your Chromecast with Google TV you want to go to "Display & Sound" and make sure "Match Content" is turned on: Display settings for Chromecast with Google TV - Chromecast Help
> 
> That way HDR content will play in HDR, and SDR content will play in SDR. Right now it sounds like your Chromecast is forcing everything into HDR.


I don't believe I have that setting - when I go in there it's just a selection between HDR and SDR (and Dolby vision showing as unsupported). I've got just the google tv dongle so not sure if this is the same thing or not.

EDIT- I stand corrected! Found that setting and it's EXACTLY what I was wanting, thank you so much!


----------



## ripcord87

rman40298 said:


> My humbe guess would be that most people are not hip to the fact that you need high speed hdmi cables in some instances and most casual buyers may not update their hdmi cables upon purchasing a new tv or projector due to sheer ignorance that they may be needed.


I'm using an older Onkyo receiver and wondered if that would be the bottleneck for enhanced HDMI...as the ports are probably only standard on the receiver. Maybe a new receiver would be needed?


----------



## normang

ripcord87 said:


> I'm using an older Onkyo receiver and wondered if that would be the bottleneck for enhanced HDMI...as the ports are probably only standard on the receiver. Maybe a new receiver would be needed?


I think if your receivers HDMI ports are older than 2.1, they may not work with enchanced HDMI and not sure whether it would support CEC.. how old is this receiver? Do you have a PX1 and things are not working, or debating whether to upgrade to new receiver. if the one you have s connected to a PX1 and your having issues, its may just be the age.. There are also iterations of 2.0 A & B, which updated the spec.


----------



## smerch

Are lumens listed for PX1-Pro ANSI or just lumens? On their webisite it says lumens, so not sure on brightness comparisons vs other projectors...


----------



## Cdmiller86

smerch said:


> Are lumens listed for PX1-Pro ANSI or just lumens? On their webisite it says lumens, so not sure on brightness comparisons vs other projectors...


ANSI


----------



## smerch

Cdmiller86 said:


> ANSI


Thank you!


----------



## Dave Harper

Cdmiller86 said:


> ANSI


I would love to know how they’re measuring ANSI on these USTs. They’re a huge PITA due to the extreme angles and trying to get the meter just right in each section of the screen. Even the slightest movement or deviation throws off the reading wildly.


----------



## yesti

Cdmiller86 said:


> When I focus up the PX1-PRO I sit back 8 feet from my screen and push the focus all the way one direction (listen for the mechanical whirring in the UST to stop when you are still clicking the remote), then I click back the other direction until the focus text looks good to my eyes. I’m mostly solving for the top L and R corners. Right when they come into focus that’s where I stop. Everything below them looks good once the top corners are correct - at least that’s been my experience.


Thanks for the tip. I concentrated on the lower middle section of the text but will try the top corners and see if it is better.


----------



## 242rox

242rox said:


> Just purchased the the Hisense PX1-Pro projector. Out of the box, it looks great. I made the mistake of trying to fine tune the focus and as a result, have softened the focus and can’t get it back to the original setting. The focus pattern they use is so incredibly frustrating. Hisense uses small words throughout the entire screen and what appears to be focused in one part of the screen appears out of focus in other areas of the screen. There is no numeric setting you can use to know where you started to make adjustments and how far you go up or down (you have to use arrows up or down to adjust focus). I’ve spent over an hour messing with this and finally walked away in frustration. I have also hooked up my Sonos Arc to the eArc HDMI input and I can’t get it to work. When I go to the Sound setting, the Arc select button is grayed out and will not let me select it. I have also tried using the digital optical output using a digital optical to HDMI adapter going to my Sonos and still no luck. The Arc select button is grayed out no matter how I configure it. I’m open to any suggestions on the focus and Arc settings. At this point, I’m rethinking my decision of buying this projector.


SOLUTION FOUND: After a lot of research, I came across the solution to my problem. I ordered the Orei UHD-402 4x2 HDMI Matrix 18G Ultra HD with ARC Full Matrix Selection with 4 inputs and 2 outputs. I connected an HDMI cable to Output A of the Orei and ran it to my projector eArc (HDMI 2). I then ran another HDMI cable from the Orei input 4 to my Sonos sound bar eArc port. When I pulled up the Sonos app on my iPad and selected the TV Setup and selected Arc setup, it was able to find the eArc and we have been able to enjoy our surround sound system with no problem. Hopefully others who may experience the same problem hooking up a projector to a sound bar will find this helpful.


----------



## 242rox

242rox said:


> SOLUTION FOUND: After a lot of research, I came across the solution to my problem. I ordered the Orei UHD-402 4x2 HDMI Matrix 18G Ultra HD with ARC Full Matrix Selection with 4 inputs and 2 outputs. I connected an HDMI cable to Output A of the Orei and ran it to my projector eArc (HDMI 2). I then ran another HDMI cable from the Orei input 4 to my Sonos sound bar eArc port. When I pulled up the Sonos app on my iPad and selected the TV Setup and selected Arc setup, it was able to find the eArc and we have been able to enjoy our surround sound system with no problem. Hopefully others who may experience the same problem hooking up a projector to a sound bar will find this helpful.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## MRJAZZZ

DMV2211 said:


> Thanks. Out of curiosity, does yours make a noise other than the fan noise? Mine is a distinct higher pitched sound that’s only a little louder than the fan up close to the projector, but it carries across the room much better. It also starts and stops with the laser, separate from the fan (e.g. when the screen goes black, the noise stops, but the fan keeps going).


Sounds like what others in various forums on UST projectors have described as " Coil Whine". The LG 85 model ( their previous Flagship model) has this issue. Some people are very sensitive to coil whine and it can be very distracting.


----------



## ajamils

MRJAZZZ said:


> Sounds like what others in various forums on UST projectors have described as " Coil Whine". The LG 85 model ( their previous Flagship model) has this issue. Some people are very sensitive to coil whine and it can be very distracting.


I don't have any such sounds. Sometimes you can hear the fan but that's about it.


----------



## normang

Well, its finally August, guess we'll see when the PX1-Pro starts getting its DolbyVision update...


----------



## calvinwalfred

normang said:


> Well, its finally August, guess we'll see when the PX1-Pro starts getting its DolbyVision update...


We probably will not receive it anytime soon because of the problem with the firmware update for the other projector.


----------



## normang

calvinwalfred said:


> We probably will not receive it anytime soon because of the problem with the firmware update for the other projector.


So, what cropped up in the LX9? and how serious was it?


----------



## aplant92

Yeah I didn't realize there was an issue (L9G I assume)? How serious was the issue?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

normang said:


> So, what cropped up in the LX9? and how serious was it?


Dolby Vision doesn't work with the Dolby Vision update... so it's pretty serious lol. The image gets completely blown out when DV is active. HDR10 looks better. This is NOT how it was with the beta I had been testing since March. I made a thread here with screenshots: Dolby Vision on the Hisense L9G and PX1-Pro (feedback...

Hisense was able to reproduce the issue after I reported it, so hopefully they're working on a fix.


----------



## normang

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Dolby Vision doesn't work with the Dolby Vision update... so it's pretty serious lol. The image gets completely blown out when DV is active. HDR10 looks better. This is NOT how it was with the beta I had been testing since March. I made a thread here with screenshots: Dolby Vision on the Hisense L9G and PX1-Pro (feedback...
> 
> Hisense was able to reproduce the issue after I reported it, so hopefully they're working on a fix.


Its odd that its working in a beta, with perhaps other minor issues, they fix those I assume,, test it, ship it and then boom...


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

normang said:


> Its odd that its working in a beta, with perhaps other minor issues, they fix those I assume,, test it, ship it and then boom...


I think they forgot the "test it" step, as crazy as that sounds. I noticed the issue immediately. All you had to do was play a 4000nit DV movie.


----------



## normang

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I think they forgot the "test it" step, as crazy as that sounds. I noticed the issue immediately. All you had to do was play a 4000nit DV movie.


Seems that way, well at least few people were affected perhaps, if they are not pushing the update and using a USB stick Installer?

@Cdmiller86 , whats the latest from your perspective, is it significantly delayed?


----------



## smerch

So just received Hisense PX1-pro and having hard time finding calibration settings for this projector. Colors seems to be too bright(vivid) in comparison to my old projectors, want more natural colors. In addition it seems that white text is too bright when on dark background, I was told by another person that this makes their eyes hurt (seeing double).... Is there setting that would allow to make it less contrasting/bright? 

Also which setting do I need to adjust to get rid of soap opeara effect?

Thanks!


----------



## normang

@Cdmiller86 any new info on the DV update..


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> @Cdmiller86 any new info on the DV update..


Set to resume rollout end of next week.


----------



## Gatorbama

They were able to correct issue?


----------



## Cdmiller86

Gatorbama said:


> They were able to correct issue?


Yeah - everything I’ve seen looks to have corrected the issue.


----------



## normang

Cdmiller86 said:


> Set to resume rollout end of next week.


Great. Will that be for all models? PX1 too?

I assume it got well tested this time…


----------



## Cdmiller86

normang said:


> Great. Will that be for all models? PX1 too?
> 
> I assume it got well tested this time…


100L9, 120L9, PX1-PRO.


----------



## einzelhaft

Cdmiller86 said:


> 100L9, 120L9, PX1-PRO.


The helpdesk finally called me back about my ticket re: laser alignment/conversion/aberration, and claimed this update will also correct that.. Any corroboration of that claim?


----------



## einzelhaft

normang said:


> Great. Will that be for all models? PX1 too?
> 
> I assume it got well tested this time…


Wellllllllllllll... Having gotten the update this weekend, I'm not sure I can say it got well tested:









Dolby Vision on the Hisense L9G and PX1-Pro (feedback...


Well. I got my update last night. Upon testing, I get Dolby Vision mode activated, but some things are concerning: In the "signal info," the color space is shown as REC.709, not BT.2020, on every DV source I've tried. It does appear to be doing 8-bit RGB tunneling for DV, which is normal, but I...




www.avsforum.com




(link to my experience over in the DV feedback/bugs thread)....


----------



## pandemic222

can anyone here confirm the DV update is broken? installed the update and right away i noticed it looked washed out. HDR still looks bad.... like what is going on over at Hisense? its been months since this projector was released....


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

pandemic222 said:


> can anyone here confirm the DV update is broken? installed the update and right away i noticed it looked washed out. HDR still looks bad.... like what is going on over at Hisense? its been months since this projector was released....


The only reported DV issue with the latest update is that there's banding with some content. 

Do you have "HDMI Enhanced" turned on for the HDMI device you're using for Dolby Vision? It doesn't look washed out and is a noticeable improvement over HDR10. Something's not right...


----------



## pandemic222

SDR









DOLBY VISION










SDR










DOLBY VISION 











I’ve tried lowering the brightness settings, contrast and laser luminance and doesn’t matter how low I go or what picture mode I use, it’s too bright and the colors are duller. This is why everyone avoided using HDR and now with the long awaited DV update we’re getting the exact same results.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

pandemic222 said:


> SDR
> View attachment 3329967
> 
> 
> DOLBY VISION
> 
> View attachment 3329968
> 
> 
> SDR
> 
> View attachment 3329969
> 
> 
> DOLBY VISION
> 
> View attachment 3329970
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve tried lowering the brightness settings, contrast and laser luminance and doesn’t matter how low I go or what picture mode I use, it’s too bright and the colors are duller. This is why everyone avoided using HDR and now with the long awaited DV update we’re getting the exact same results.


That's strange! I don't have that problem at all. What app are you using? And are you using a HDMI device, or a built-in app?


----------



## pandemic222

BatmanNewsChris said:


> That's strange! I don't have that problem at all. What app are you using? And are you using a HDMI device, or a built-in app?


doesn’t matter what I use that how it displays. Built in app. Fire stick. Apple TV. It’s all the same. Found other users with the same problem so I don’t know what to tell yah.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

pandemic222 said:


> doesn’t matter what I use that how it displays. Built in app. Fire stick. Apple TV. It’s all the same. Found other users with the same problem so I don’t know what to tell yah.


I'm using the L9G so maybe there's a difference with how they added DV between the two models


----------



## stephenju

Fire TV Cube has a Color Depth setting. Should I set it to "Up to 10 bits" or "Up to 12 bits"?


----------



## yesti

stephenju said:


> Fire TV Cube has a Color Depth setting. Should I set it to "Up to 10 bits" or "Up to 12 bits"?


i have my fire stick 4k set to "up to 12 bits"


----------



## aplant92

Hi all,

Is the rollout for the DV update for the PX1-PRO still happening? I still haven't seen anything pop up for mine...I'm in AUS, but have tried a VPN to the US and still nothing.

Any ideas? @Cdmiller86 sorry to tag you directly, but you seem to be across all things Hisense 😄


----------



## OptimalOfficial

Hey everyone, I recently purchased a PX1 Pro for movies (but mostly for gaming) I came from an LG C1 that I still own, so I knew I wouldn’t be getting all the HDMI 2.1 features such as true 120hz support and VRR. I haven’t placed the PX1 Pro in its final spot yet as I’m going to ceiling mount it tomorrow, (I had it stacked on top of an old VCR and two uneven wooden boards but don’t think the issue was from vibration…not 100% though) Okay point is, in the couple hours I’ve spent playing different PS5 games and one Series X game I’ve noticed this very distracting odd micro stutter like effect that happens occasionally when I walk around in the game or move the camera. I have the settings configured for game mode on the Consoles and PX1 Pro such as ALLM, and 120hz output (even though I know the Ti chip is limited to 60hz) I’m just wondering if this is normal for DLP projectors? (first projector by the way) maybe there’s a stutter in games due to the pixel shifting tech? I don’t think it’s lack of VRR because it seems to be a projector related and not the consoles. I’m not sure if there is a solution to this issue or if anyone has even encountered this. Can anyone help out? I’ll try to post a video of it tomorrow. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Masterolli

I am lucky owner of an PX1 Pro Projector, Screen is a Elitescreen CLR with 120".
To get the most out of the Projector, it was actually calibrated by an pro.
He says what the Projector can deliver, it delivers really good.
Until now I had no time to try the calibrated version, but on weekend I will check it out.
Dolby Vision he says has the same probs like here are discussed. 
Update from Hisense is needed.

I will try to make some pics...


----------



## normang

aplant92 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is the rollout for the DV update for the PX1-PRO still happening? I still haven't seen anything pop up for mine...I'm in AUS, but have tried a VPN to the US and still nothing.
> 
> Any ideas? @Cdmiller86 sorry to tag you directly, but you seem to be across all things Hisense 😄


Yes the update is still rolling out, I got it yesterday evening 9-14-22.. since this post will age.. and the posting date may not always be noticed. Takes about 5-7 minutes to install.. I re-registered my unit with Hisense, even though I had when I first got it.. As someone else suggested that, and a couple days later, I powered up and there it was, not sure if that was a fluke or not.


----------



## normang

OptimalOfficial said:


> Hey everyone, I recently purchased a PX1 Pro for movies (but mostly for gaming) I came from an LG C1 that I still own, so I knew I wouldn’t be getting all the HDMI 2.1 features such as true 120hz support and VRR. I haven’t placed the PX1 Pro in its final spot yet as I’m going to ceiling mount it tomorrow, (I had it stacked on top of an old VCR and two uneven wooden boards but don’t think the issue was from vibration…not 100% though) Okay point is, in the couple hours I’ve spent playing different PS5 games and one Series X game I’ve noticed this very distracting odd micro stutter like effect that happens occasionally when I walk around in the game or move the camera. I have the settings configured for game mode on the Consoles and PX1 Pro such as ALLM, and 120hz output (even though I know the Ti chip is limited to 60hz) I’m just wondering if this is normal for DLP projectors? (first projector by the way) maybe there’s a stutter in games due to the pixel shifting tech? I don’t think it’s lack of VRR because it seems to be a projector related and not the consoles. I’m not sure if there is a solution to this issue or if anyone has even encountered this. Can anyone help out? I’ll try to post a video of it tomorrow. Thanks for reading!


Never seen it stutter, but I am not playing games on my unit.. Good luck with ceiling mounting it, that somehow seems more complicated perhaps depending on the mount and routing of cables. If you do not see this issue with any other device or from the apps from the built in OS, then I would not suspect the PX1 unless it could be replicated on some other device.


----------



## normang

Masterolli said:


> I am lucky owner of an PX1 Pro Projector, Screen is a Elitescreen CLR with 120".
> To get the most out of the Projector, it was actually calibrated by an pro.
> He says what the Projector can deliver, it delivers really good.
> Until now I had no time to try the calibrated version, but on weekend I will check it out.
> Dolby Vision he says has the same probs like here are discussed.
> Update from Hisense is needed.
> 
> I will try to make some pics...


The PX1-Pro update that adds DV, as I noted in another recent msg here is still rolling out, you never know when it will show up. Its possible that you could call or email support and see if you could have them do something to get the update sent to you sooner rather than later. Not sure if anyone has done that. Course it could pop up today or tomorrow..


----------



## Masterolli

Yesterday the update was available...today I will check out DV...after calibration it looks really good... Have to look how to upload pics here


----------



## yesti

smerch said:


> So just received Hisense PX1-pro and having hard time finding calibration settings for this projector. Colors seems to be too bright(vivid) in comparison to my old projectors, want more natural colors. In addition it seems that white text is too bright when on dark background, I was told by another person that this makes their eyes hurt (seeing double).... Is there setting that would allow to make it less contrasting/bright?
> 
> Also which setting do I need to adjust to get rid of soap opeara effect?


Edit: for SDR vivid calibration settings see post 800 for Brian's settings that look pretty good. I keep HDR/DV color settings at default and only mess with contrast/brightness to maximize the black level while still being able to see stuff.

After the DV update I have noticed the soap opera effect is much improved (Picture | Advanced Settings | Motion Enhancement). Pre update, I used to have it set to Judder: 1, Blur: 2. For kicks I cranked both up to 10 and was watching some 720p from my cable box. Looked perfectly viewable with only minimal 'weirdness'. I've since settled with Judder: 0, Blur: 3. I haven't tested with all signal sources but the improvement in naturalness caught my eye.


----------



## stephenju

Did a speed test on ethernet connection and maxed out at around 90mbps. It's not mentioned in the specs but the port is probably 100BaseT, not Gigabit.

Just FYI.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> Did a speed test on ethernet connection and maxed out at around 90mbps. It's not mentioned in the specs but the port is probably 100BaseT, not Gigabit.
> 
> Just FYI.


On most tv based networking ,, Wi-Fi is probably faster and a bettter way to go if your using the built in apps. If your using Apple TV, it has a gig port, but good Wi-Fi too. Other devices probably vary depending on form factor.


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> On most tv based networking ,, Wi-Fi is probably faster and a bettter way to go if your using the built in apps. If your using Apple TV, it has a gig port, but good Wi-Fi too. Other devices probably vary depending on form factor.


It's several walls away from the router and gets around the same speed on WiFi as the ethernet. I like to have things on wired connection for the stability and less "pollution" of wireless for things that have to be on WiFi.

I am not playing ripped UHD BD from network storage so 100mbps is way more than enough for me.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> It's several walls away from the router and gets around the same speed on WiFi as the ethernet. I like to have things on wired connection for the stability and less "pollution" of wireless for things that have to be on WiFi.
> 
> I am not playing ripped UHD BD from network storage so 100mbps is way more than enough for me.


While distance and walls make a difference in WI-FI performance, wired networking is not always optimal. You can move the router or get a mesh router and have one of the satellite(s) near your gear for optimal WI-FI performance. Optionally use a device that has gig port for wired. Course, it depends on whether your having issues that you think are network related.


----------



## ftdoan

Hey Guys, quick question. Just bought this box and was playing with it before my screen arrived. Noticed during setup that the image is a little wavy. See attached images. Top of the image and the wording are wavy. Just curious if I need to call the manufacturer or if I can straighten it internally. Thanks!


----------



## stephenju

normang said:


> While distance and walls make a difference in WI-FI performance, wired networking is not always optimal. You can move the router or get a mesh router and have one of the satellite(s) near your gear for optimal WI-FI performance. Optionally use a device that has gig port for wired. Course, it depends on whether your having issues that you think are network related.


I am fine with wired and wireless with the projector and streamer. And I already have MOCA adapters/APs in the house so hard wiring is actually simple for me. 

Now to a different topic. The Vudu app installed on the projector stops playback whenever the menu button is pressed. This makes adjusting picture settings impossible. Anyone knows how to work around it?


----------



## stephenju

ftdoan said:


> Hey Guys, quick question. Just bought this box and was playing with it before my screen arrived. Noticed during setup that the image is a little wavy. See attached images. Top of the image and the wording are wavy. Just curious if I need to call the manufacturer or if I can straighten it internally. Thanks!


It's wavy because your wall isn't completely flat. The extreme steep angle of the light exaggerates the unevenness of the surface it projects onto.


----------



## yesti

ftdoan said:


> Hey Guys, quick question. Just bought this box and was playing with it before my screen arrived. Noticed during setup that the image is a little wavy. See attached images. Top of the image and the wording are wavy. Just curious if I need to call the manufacturer or if I can straighten it internally. Thanks!


is your wall perfectly flat?


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

ftdoan said:


> Hey Guys, quick question. Just bought this box and was playing with it before my screen arrived. Noticed during setup that the image is a little wavy. See attached images. Top of the image and the wording are wavy. Just curious if I need to call the manufacturer or if I can straighten it internally. Thanks!


It's because your wall isn't completely flat. You won't see those waves when you put up your screen.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Now to a different topic. The Vudu app installed on the projector stops playback whenever the menu button is pressed. This makes adjusting picture settings impossible. Anyone knows how to work around it?


I'm assuming you're using Vudu to adjust the Dolby Vision settings? If you don't subscribe to any of the streaming services that support DV, you could sign up for a free Movies Anywhere account. Connect your Vudu account to it, and then you'll be able to watch most of your Vudu movies on Movies Anywhere (which supports DV too).

Movies Anywhere is great if you've bought digital movies across multiple places like Vudu, Google Play, Amazon, Apple TV, etc. It puts all of your movies in 1 place, and syncs them across all those digital services too.


----------



## normang

stephenju said:


> I am fine with wired and wireless with the projector and streamer. And I already have MOCA adapters/APs in the house so hard wiring is actually simple for me.
> 
> Now to a different topic. The Vudu app installed on the projector stops playback whenever the menu button is pressed. This makes adjusting picture settings impossible. Anyone knows how to work around it?


Sounds like you've got ethernet covered... It appears the Vudu app may just do that. Perhaps running it from a different device may let it continue when you pop up the menu..


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> I'm assuming you're using Vudu to adjust the Dolby Vision settings? If you don't subscribe to any of the streaming services that support DV, you could sign up for a free Movies Anywhere account. Connect your Vudu account to it, and then you'll be able to watch most of your Vudu movies on Movies Anywhere (which supports DV too).
> 
> Movies Anywhere is great if you've bought digital movies across multiple places like Vudu, Google Play, Amazon, Apple TV, etc. It puts all of your movies in 1 place, and syncs them across all those digital services too.


I have MA linked. I am just going through apps on the projector and see how each of them plays. Vudu's reaction to the menu button is a bug. I am not sure whose but it is though.

I am looking at switching from Fire TV Stick 4K to the built-on Android TV since the apps all seem to play at source frame rate. With Fire TV, only Prime Video does, and it has trouble playing UHD for whatever reason. I am keeping Fire TV only for Netflix.

Now all I know is the Signal Info says it's at lower frame rate. I really don't know if the projection is actually at that rate, or it's upconverting to 60hz. My guess is the later.


----------



## Masterolli

Hi guys,
actually I have tested my calibrated PX1-Pro, it looks really great the colours are on point.

I have forgotten to make pics of DV, but DV was solved, looked the same like HDR no bleaching out...the only point I have found out after testing that I have to set up my himedia Q10 pro Mediaplayer to 30hz instead of 60hz in the GUI, than I can set to HDR 10 4:4:4 instead of HDR 8 4:2:0.
Next Weekend I will try this.

Overall I can say, the Hisense makes really fun nice colors, great contrast, sharp like a Japan knife, even the black levels are still ok.

A lot of bang for your bucks.


----------



## JRock3x8

Did Hisense announce a new version of this? I saw something in my news feed that made it sound like they were releasing a cheaper triple laser.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

JRock3x8 said:


> Did Hisense announce a new version of this? I saw something in my news feed that made it sound like they were releasing a cheaper triple laser.


Yeah it was announced earlier this summer. It's called the PX1 (no "Pro")








PX1 TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1)


PX1 Series, PX1 TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1)




www.hisense-usa.com


----------



## Masterolli

JRock3x8 said:


> Did Hisense announce a new version of this? I saw something in my news feed that made it sound like they were releasing a cheaper triple laser.


Yes they did in USA first I think, with 2000 instead of 2200 lumens for 2500$ ,my pro was cheaper with 2200€ don't know why to release the smaller sister?!?!


----------



## JRock3x8

weird - it showed up in my news feeds a couple days ago as being new - was it announced earlier and finally released?

tri chroma for that price is pretty appealing but I go 150" and that vertical offset is a hard no for me.


----------



## normang

JRock3x8 said:


> Did Hisense announce a new version of this? I saw something in my news feed that made it sound like they were releasing a cheaper triple laser.


There are 2 models, the PX1-Pro and the PX1, there are differences in specs making the PX1 less expensive.. they are about $7-800 in price different, if you go to ProjectorScreen.com and under the projectors menu select the Hisense Brand, you'll see both of them listed on the resulting page along with the other available models.


----------



## ProjectionHead

normang said:


> There are 2 models, the PX1-Pro and the PX1, there are differences in specs making the PX1 less expensive.. they are about $7-800 in price different, if you go to ProjectorScreen.com and under the projectors menu select the Hisense Brand, you'll see both of them listed on the resulting page along with the other available models.


They are VERY similar and measured just about the same, despite advertised differently. The Pro model will accommodate a wider range of image sizes and will get the Dolby Vision upgrade... and of course the PRO has that snazzy silver circle embellishment on the front that the PX! will not 😱


----------



## stephenju

Chromecast with Google TV (4K) is getting updated to Android 12 soon


The Chromecast with Google TV is getting updated to Android 12, finally bringing a major update to the device for the first time.




9to5google.com





I think the Android TV in PX1-Pro is version 10? Wonder if it will ever get updated. 

And any news on adding Netflix? It seems all other regular Hisense TVs have Netflix. Really don't understand why they are not in a hurry to add it to this one.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Chromecast with Google TV (4K) is getting updated to Android 12 soon
> 
> 
> The Chromecast with Google TV is getting updated to Android 12, finally bringing a major update to the device for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Android TV in PX1-Pro is version 10? Wonder if it will ever get updated.
> 
> And any news on adding Netflix? It seems all other regular Hisense TVs have Netflix. Really don't understand why they are not in a hurry to add it to this one.


Hisense said that Netflix only approves the Google TV version of Android. So as long as Hisense uses regular Android TV, there won't be Netflix support. 

I could see new 2023 models shipping with Google TV, but I think there's zero chance of them upgrading their existing models.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Hisense said that Netflix only approves the Google TV version of Android. So as long as Hisense uses regular Android TV, there won't be Netflix support.
> 
> I could see new 2023 models shipping with Google TV, but I think there's zero chance of them upgrading their existing models.


There's really no "Google TV" OS. It's just the new UI. The current version in the projector is already with the new UI. I think they mistake the older version of Android TV as "non-Google". Netflix probably doesn't approve Android TV older than say current minus 2. And since current is 12 (soon to be 13), they stop approving 10, which is what we have.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> There's really no "Google TV" OS. It's just the new UI. The current version in the projector is already with the new UI. I think they mistake the older version of Android TV as "non-Google". Netflix probably doesn't approve Android TV older than say current minus 2. And since current is 12 (soon to be 13), they stop approving 10, which is what we have.


No that's not true. There's Google TV and Android TV now. Google TV is what Google uses for their new Chromecast and some TV brands use Google TV now too (Sony, TLC, even Hisense). There are no projectors that run the Google TV UI.

It's very confusing, but Google TV has a different UI than Android TV. The latest version of Android TV kind of looks like Google TV, but it's not the same thing. This is Google TV: Google TV | All in one smart TV streaming platform

It says "Google TV" in the top left corner, and the menu at the top is different too:


----------



## Masterolli

i have to correct my self, i have tested Thor Love & Thunder from Disney+ and it shows the described DV Problems, didn't really recognize it at first


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> No that's not true. There's Google TV and Android TV now. Google TV is what Google uses for their new Chromecast and some TV brands use Google TV now too (Sony, TLC, even Hisense). There are no projectors that run the Google TV UI.
> 
> It's very confusing, but Google TV has a different UI than Android TV. The latest version of Android TV kind of looks like Google TV, but it's not the same thing. This is Google TV: Google TV | All in one smart TV streaming platform
> 
> It says "Google TV" in the top left corner, and the menu at the top is different too:


It's just a new UI layer on top of the same OS. But in any case, Hisense should update to the new one and get Netflix certified. It's wasting so much potential. 

I also discovered Google's Live Channels app which is so much better than the built-in Mediatek's LiveSources. It even finds my OG HDHomeRun! Just FYI for people who still use the TV tuner.


----------



## DunMunro

Sound and Vision reviews the PX1:









Hisense PX1-Pro 4K DLP Laser TV Projector Review


Performance Features Ergonomics Value




www.soundandvision.com


----------



## stephenju

Watching Thursday Night Football with the built-in Prime Video app on the projector and the audio is almost a full second ahead of the video. Adjusting the audio delay setting doesn't really do anything.

Prime Video app on Fire TV Stick 4K doesn't have the problem.


----------



## Remy.Alexander

Is what im seeing for placement accurate for 110" screen? 2'? Also any ceiling mounted users can chime in on complexity also not finding a mount- or im just stupid lol - also mine will be dedicated room. Lights are 99-100% controlled, super easy to go absolute dark lol. So was considering normal screen- is there a recommended budget screen thats not speckle ridden? Had a ST-STR169 "grey" that would make anything white/light/water barbie glitter town. Ill go spandex if I have to but would like a little more gain witout out glitter like 1.0g


----------



## lav_inya

How to switch to 24 fps in dolby vision on netflix? (FireTV)


----------



## lav_inya

lav_inya said:


> How to switch to 24 fps in dolby vision on netflix? (FireTV)


Does nobody really have an idea how I can switch off 60hz on the projector? Or at least on FireTV?


----------



## stephenju

lav_inya said:


> Does nobody really have an idea how I can switch off 60hz on the projector? Or at least on FireTV?


Netflix app doesn't frame match on Fire TV. Streaming Devices and Apps Chart


----------



## jaimemlg

Wich UST projector is better, Hisense Px1 pro or Epson LS800?


----------



## lav_inya

stephenju said:


> Netflix app doesn't frame match on Fire TV. Streaming Devices and Apps Chart


Surely there must be a way to turn off the FI on the PX1 Pro or reduce it to its lowest level? 
On my last projector (Benq W2700/HT3550), same stick, it looked great. The soap effect on this one is terrible. 

Weirdly, I can't even set it on Prime Video.


----------



## lav_inya

jaimemlg said:


> Wich UST projector is better, Hisense Px1 pro or Epson LS800?


Traditionally, contrast and black levels are much, much better on 3LCD Epson. In everything else, the PX1 Pro is likely to be far superior to the Epson in some cases. In addition, the PX1 Pro as a DLP has a much more robust and durable technology. But you also have to keep in mind that you are comparing two price classes with each other. Here in Germany, the PX1 Pro costs €1400 less.


----------



## Sonny Red

lav_inya said:


> Traditionally, contrast and black levels are much, much better on 3LCD Epson. In everything else, the PX1 Pro is likely to be far superior to the Epson in some cases. In addition, the PX1 Pro as a DLP has a much more robust and durable technology. But you also have to keep in mind that you are comparing two price classes with each other. Here in Germany, the PX1 Pro costs €1400 less.


The PX1-Pro is sold 2400€ in Germany. Are you sure the LS800 is sold 1400€ more which means 3800€

in France the PX1-Pro is sold 2990€ and the Epson LS800 3490€. Only 500€ difference. For that amount I would chose by far the Epson LS800.


----------



## lav_inya

Sonny Red said:


> The PX1-Pro is sold 2400€ in Germany. Are you sure the LS800 is sold 1400€ more which means 3800€
> 
> in France the PX1-Pro is sold 2990€ and the Epson LS800 3490€. Only 500€ difference. For that amount I would chose by far the Epson LS800.


Not quite 1400, but 1300€. Which is still a lot. Px1 Pro is available here for 2399€ the LS800 3699€.

Edit: There is also an action. If Germany becomes world champion  you get 50% cashback.


----------



## jaimemlg

In Spain Px1-pro cost 2500 ( I can buy it on 2150). Epson LS800 cost 3730€.

Also I’m interesting in Hisense L9 I can get it for 3500€ with 120” screen or 3150€ with 100” Screen… Wich one do you buy?


----------



## Sonny Red

jaimemlg said:


> In Spain Px1-pro cost 2500 ( I can buy it on 2150). Epson LS800 cost 3730€.
> 
> Also I’m interesting in Hisense L9 I can get it for 3500€ with 120” screen or 3150€ with 100” Screen… Wich one do you buy?


I have a Formovie Theater but if I have not I would buy the Epson


----------



## lav_inya

jaimemlg said:


> In Spain Px1-pro cost 2500 ( I can buy it on 2150). Epson LS800 cost 3730€.
> 
> Also I’m interesting in Hisense L9 I can get it for 3500€ with 120” screen or 3150€ with 100” Screen… Wich one do you buy?


It just depends on how it is to be used. If it is mostly during the day, then the Epson, where it cannot really play to its absolute strengths with black value and contrast, makes little sense even if it has 4000 ANSI lumens. 
Then rather the L9. 

If a bit of both, then the PX1 Pro.

In a darkroom with really dark walls etc... the LS800 will be unbeatable.


----------



## lav_inya

Sonny Red said:


> I have a Formovie Theater but if I have not I would buy the Epson


Congratulations on the FM. How did you get that in Europe? Does he have a guarantee? How expensive was it?


----------



## Sonny Red

lav_inya said:


> Congratulations on the FM. How did you get that in Europe? Does he have a guarantee? How expensive was it?


I ordered it directly on formovie.com on the 14th of July. The day they launched their campaign.
There was a discount on the FT which was at 2699$ instead of 3499$. And as I paid 10$ to get VIP status I finally paid the FT with an additional 200$ discount.

So at the end I paid the FT 2499$/€
Warranty is 2 years in Europe.


----------



## Dave Harper

lav_inya said:


> In a darkroom with really dark walls etc... the LS800 will be unbeatable.


Not sure I’d say that. Have you seen one?


----------



## stephenju

Watched TNF on the built-in Prime Video app last night and the audio is out of sync for almost 2 seconds. I then realized the app UI is old. Couldn't find a way to force the app to update. Went to Play Store and tried to update from there. Got this message:








Instead of saying it's already installed like other apps, it says the device is not compatible. I think the old Android TV version will stop more and more apps from updating. 

Hisense really needs to update the OS version.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> Watched TNF on the built-in Prime Video app last night and the audio is out of sync for almost 2 seconds. I then realized the app UI is old. Couldn't find a way to force the app to update. Went to Play Store and tried to update from there. Got this message:
> View attachment 3358101
> 
> Instead of saying it's already installed like other apps, it says the device is not compatible. I think the old Android TV version will stop more and more apps from updating.
> 
> Hisense really needs to update the OS version.


The Roku 4K streaming stick is 50% off. Only $25: https://www.amazon.com/Roku-Streaming-Device-Vision-Controls/dp/B09BKCDXZC/

You'll be much happier with that than the outdated Android OS.


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> The Roku 4K streaming stick is 50% off. Only $25: https://www.amazon.com/Roku-Streaming-Device-Vision-Controls/dp/B09BKCDXZC/
> 
> You'll be much happier with that than the outdated Android OS.


I do have Fire TV Stick 4K and Chromecast w GTV. I just like using one remote instead of 2. And PX1-Pro's remote is much better than the tiny streamers'.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> I do have Fire TV Stick 4K and Chromecast w GTV. I just like using one remote instead of 2. And PX1-Pro's remote is much better than the tiny streamers'.


Ah ha, I get that! In that case, an Apple TV or NVIDIA Shield would be your best bet. I have both, and they can be control with my Hisense L9G remote. 

But, what do you use the Hisense remote for? Do you still like to tweak the picture settings and things like that while you're watching Fire TV or Chromecast?


----------



## stephenju

BatmanNewsChris said:


> Ah ha, I get that! In that case, an Apple TV or NVIDIA Shield would be your best bet. I have both, and they can be control with my Hisense L9G remote.
> 
> But, what do you use the Hisense remote for? Do you still like to tweak the picture settings and things like that while you're watching Fire TV or Chromecast?


I just like the size and buttons better. It can control both FTV and CCGTV, mostly. The one issue is the home button. Some apps require hitting home to exit, or several back buttons. I would mistakenly hit the Hisense home button and it switches to the built-in Android TV home.

I am trying to migrate to CCGTV completely but the remote just sux. 

The built-in Android TV has so much potential. Just need to update to Android TV 12 and get Netflix certified. But since Hisense doesn't seem to ever update its TV OS version, it's a lost cause already. Sigh.


----------



## BatmanNewsChris

stephenju said:


> I just like the size and buttons better. It can control both FTV and CCGTV, mostly. The one issue is the home button. Some apps require hitting home to exit, or several back buttons. I would mistakenly hit the Hisense home button and it switches to the built-in Android TV home.
> 
> I am trying to migrate to CCGTV completely but the remote just sux.
> 
> The built-in Android TV has so much potential. Just need to update to Android TV 12 and get Netflix certified. But since Hisense doesn't seem to ever update its TV OS version, it's a lost cause already. Sigh.


Ohhh gotcha! Not sure there's a 100% perfect solution for you then.

Yeah, I'd expect next year's projectors to run Google TV (like the Chromecast) so they'll be Netflix certified, but there's no way they'll update the older projectors.


----------



## l4sty

Hi ti all.

Anyone knows if the recently update helps the chromatic aberration?
Thanks


----------



## Zecari

Dear people,

Im facing a problem with my PX1 pro.
Ramdomly after 2 hours or 15 minutes, it seems to freeze, in a black and white picture with lot of picture noise ... Have to shutdown it ans restart to solve the problem until it appears again ...

Do someone has this kind of problem or know what could go wrong ? Thanks you.


----------



## einzelhaft

l4sty said:


> Hi ti all.
> 
> Anyone knows if the recently update helps the chromatic aberration?
> Thanks


It does not. The aberration issue requires some sort of adjustment individual to the specific projector. Hisense can make these adjustments on a case by case basis (I assume you have to ship them the unit), but have not provided a way for users to do so, so far.


----------



## l4sty

einzelhaft said:


> It does not. The aberration issue requires some sort of adjustment individual to the specific projector. Hisense can make these adjustments on a case by case basis (I assume you have to ship them the unit), but have not provided a way for users to do so, so far.


Thanks for your answer.

If I'm not wrong, i read posts about the update due to solve the chromatic aberration (and not only). I'm not owner of px1-pro but can see it and L9g. Both of them have (for me) this issue. 

Maybe I'm the issue


----------



## jaimemlg

Hello everyone, I am testing my hisense px1 pro and I have a question. I see a "black" frame around the entire image. It is normal? can be removed? The automatic geometric correction only works if the image occupies the entire screen, right?


----------



## galego100

jaimemlg said:


> Hello everyone, I am testing my hisense px1 pro and I have a question. I see a "black" frame around the entire image. It is normal? can be removed? The automatic geometric correction only works if the image occupies the entire screen, right?


Regarding these issue, are you enjoying the projector? The blacks/contrast are good?


----------



## Zecari

The picture when it freeze


----------



## einzelhaft

l4sty said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> If I'm not wrong, i read posts about the update due to solve the chromatic aberration (and not only). I'm not owner of px1-pro but can see it and L9g. Both of them have (for me) this issue.
> 
> Maybe I'm the issue


lol you are definitely not the issue! I have the aberration on my L9G, also. The fix involves use of a software tool specific to the DLP chipset, from what I understand, and Hisense has no license to distribute that tool. I'm hoping they're going to code some sort of user interface to adjust the convergence.


----------



## jaimemlg

galego100 said:


> Regarding these issue, are you enjoying the projector? The blacks/contrast are good?


From my point of view, this projector is designed for watching television and not being picky about image issues with shadows, contrast and this kind of thing. If for example you are with a lot of ambient light and you play a scene from a dark movie, you will not see anything. If, on the other hand, you are in the dark, it can be seen, with a lack of contrast, but you can do it. My projection reference is a JVC RS2000 which is what I have mounted in the same space. The RS2000 with daylight can hardly be seen directly, but they are different concepts of equipment. The px1 pro is a product that wants to replace a television but the lumens have dropped compared to its predecessor, which is the L9, something that I will not understand. If you want to make a TV you have to put a lot of lumens on it because it must be seen in all conditions. From this position, if you want to take out 100" which in my opinion is the ideal size for this device; it looks better than with 120"; and you are going to put it in a room more or less dedicated to watching movies and series and you do not have much room, if it is a recommended device, taking care with the commented aspect (perhaps in calibration this can be fixed a bit). For a living room as a replacement for a TV... well, if you take the price of the px1 pro + a 100" ALR screen... you are around €3000-3500 for that price you have 85" televisions that can give you better overall performance for all conditions... The px1 pro, the black bands are greyish, it is also true that I do not have an ALR screen although the room is completely black, my screen is gain 1.4 What has more light than a normal projector? Yes. Can you watch TV in ambient light? Yes. Are you an image purist and are you looking for perfection? It will be difficult to obtain.


----------



## galego100

I have the oportunity to get the Polaris Bomaker for 1200€ or this projector PX1 Pro for 1600€ , the Hisense deserves de 400€ diference in price? I will get a HDFury Vertex2 or arcana too...


----------



## misticjeff64

So if you sideload Netflix, will it play 4k content or be limited to 1080p?


----------



## stephenju

misticjeff64 said:


> So if you sideload Netflix, will it play 4k content or be limited to 1080p?


I don't think you would get even 1080p, if it plays anything at all.


----------



## misticjeff64

Oh it will play, the question is at what resolution? If the stock Netflix app does refuse to play there are alternative versions of the app out there...


----------



## Bo_br

Lifehack:
The USB 3.0 to Ethernet adapter allows you to get 1 gigabit over LAN in the projector.


----------



## misticjeff64

Anyone have any concrete info yes or no whether the European model will receive DV?


----------



## Zecari

New PX1 PRO review with HDR 10+ support and netflix app inside ? WTF ?








Test Hisense PX1-Pro - Mondoprojos.fr


Test Hisense PX1-Pro




www.mondoprojos.fr


----------



## misticjeff64

Zecari said:


> New PX1 PRO review with HDR 10+ support and netflix app inside ? WTF ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Hisense PX1-Pro - Mondoprojos.fr
> 
> 
> Test Hisense PX1-Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mondoprojos.fr


I will hopefully let you know tomorrow if there is a new remote, etc. I ordered one on the Black Friday sale from Amazon and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## galego100

misticjeff64 said:


> I will hopefully let you know tomorrow if there is a new remote, etc. I ordered one on the Black Friday sale from Amazon and it's due to be delivered tomorrow.


How much it was?


----------



## misticjeff64

galego100 said:


> How much it was?


€1,999


----------



## Zecari

Cheap !


----------



## galego100

misticjeff64 said:


> €1,999



Nice price!!


----------



## Zecari

I juste bought a Spyder élite calibration, when ill have the Time ill do it and tell you


----------



## misticjeff64

PX1-Pro showed up, here's what accessories came on the box. No Netflix on remote.


----------



## Zecari

You have exactly the same as me ... This test make me crazy about it


----------



## Rubachuk

keep us updated on Netflix


----------



## misticjeff64

Preliminary findings...Netflix will install and sign into account. Navigation is the issue and I don't have another remote to try. Stay tuned.


----------



## Zardakan

misticjeff64 said:


> Preliminary findings...Netflix will install and sign into account. Navigation is the issue and I don't have another remote to try. Stay tuned.


What do you mean? If you can install and sign in to Netflix should be good, no? Is the remote not working? Since I use a Shield TV Pro, it's not that big a deal for me.

What I am more interested is if it have Android TV and Dolby Vision (and HDR10+ I guess though much less important)? The dedicated thread for Dolby Vision in the forums seems to imply only the NA version got it and the Europe version has VIDAA OS and no DV update. And yet the mondoprojos review speak of both... I'm kind of lost.

I hesitate between this, the Epson (which doesn't have Dolby Vision sadly) and the Formovie/AWOL (but less for these one as it's only possible through some China importer whereas Hisense and Epson are available in normal stores here).


----------



## misticjeff64

Zardakan said:


> What do you mean? If you can install and sign in to Netflix should be good, no? Is the remote not working? Since I use a Shield TV Pro, it's not that big a deal for me.


Yes, you can install Netflix, sign in and get to the profiles screen. The remote will not allow me to navigate beyond that screen. 
I use a Shield TV as well and don't care either.


Zardakan said:


> What I am more interested is if it have Android TV


Yes, of course it has Android TV, haven't gotten far enough into it to test HDR, no DV. I'm on a July 2022 build, no update.


----------



## Zardakan

misticjeff64 said:


> Yes, you can install Netflix, sign in and get to the profiles screen. The remote will not allow me to navigate beyond that screen.
> I use a Shield TV as well and don't care either.


Ok, weird phenomenon, didn't know it was possible for a remote to be blocked in an application like that. 
Guess it's just a general thing to not have Netflix directly on projectors, I haven't seen one where it's available. I wonder why they do that? Projectors, especially UST, seems to be getting more and more popular and you would think they'd want to be in the most places possible (especially since it's Android TV so they already have the app...).



misticjeff64 said:


> Yes, of course it has Android TV, haven't gotten far enough into it to test HDR, no DV. I'm on a July 2022 build, no update.


Yeah seems I got confused with the Hisense L9G that is in this same thread and does not have AndroidTV in Europe for some reason. 
No problem for the HDR tests, take your time to set it all up.


----------



## stephenju

misticjeff64 said:


> PX1-Pro showed up, here's what accessories came on the box. No Netflix on remote.
> View attachment 3368899


The remote is different from mine, which is like this:









What are the buttons "P.MODE" and "S.MODE" for?



misticjeff64 said:


> Yes, you can install Netflix, sign in and get to the profiles screen. The remote will not allow me to navigate beyond that screen.


Go to Settings -> Advanced System -> Help -> System Message. Does the Netflix certification (last item) have anything in it?


----------



## misticjeff64

P.MODE = takes you to Picture Mode settings
S.MODE = takes you to Sound Mode settings

System Message > Netflix ESN
Nothing happens when selecting it.


----------



## stephenju

misticjeff64 said:


> P.MODE = takes you to Picture Mode settings
> S.MODE = takes you to Sound Mode settings


That's way more useful than the streaming service buttons.



misticjeff64 said:


> System Message > Netflix ESN
> Nothing happens when selecting it.


That means it's not Netflix certified.


----------



## Zecari

I bought mine in France (Darty) and i have Netflix certification in ESN but not Netflix installed and no app in play store...

But i confirm 100% that have DV with it, with my Shield the DV mode is auto on when i start a content with DV. 

But i didnt test with HDR10+ , in the test in Mondo they clearly Say that its compatible but i dont know how to test it ? Does it have any content in Shield that i Can try ?


----------



## misticjeff64

Amazon Prime Video:

The Rings of Power
The Wheels of Time
Jack Ryan

these titles display the DV logo as the video begins and are listed as having Dolby Vision.


----------



## stephenju

Zecari said:


> I bought mine in France (Darty) and i have Netflix certification in ESN but not Netflix installed and no app in play store...


Yours have a long, seemingly random text in the Netflix ESN field like this?


----------



## Zecari

Yeap sir


----------



## misticjeff64

Another quick update. When playing Dolby Vision content, pressing the P.MODE button on Remote brings up the Dolby Vision menu and choices:
Dolby Vision Bright
Dolby Vision Dark
Dolby Vision Custom

Interestingly, when using my Nvidia Shield TV I'm presented only with HDR 10, DV is not showing except when I natively use the projector.
*Patch, Kernel, Build fyi


----------



## lav_inya

Zecari said:


> New PX1 PRO review with HDR 10+ support and netflix app inside ? WTF ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test Hisense PX1-Pro - Mondoprojos.fr
> 
> 
> Test Hisense PX1-Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mondoprojos.fr


Is this a new version of the PX1-Pro? It has Netflix, a different remote control AND, as stated in the review, NO chromatic aberrations???


----------



## Zecari

Thats the good question  and HDR10+


----------



## lav_inya

Zardakan said:


> What do you mean? If you can install and sign in to Netflix should be good, no? Is the remote not working? Since I use a Shield TV Pro, it's not that big a deal for me.
> 
> What I am more interested is if it have Android TV and Dolby Vision (and HDR10+ I guess though much less important)? The dedicated thread for Dolby Vision in the forums seems to imply only the NA version got it and the Europe version has VIDAA OS and no DV update. And yet the mondoprojos review speak of both... I'm kind of lost.
> 
> I hesitate between this, the Epson (which doesn't have Dolby Vision sadly) and the Formovie/AWOL (but less for these one as it's only possible through some China importer whereas Hisense and Epson are available in normal stores here).



I bought my PX1-Pro in Germany at the beginning of October. Mine has Dolby Vision. Even if it looks awful on the Fire TV Stick. Yes he has Android TV (10) on which DV looks fantastic. It would be better if he had Google TV because of the Netflix license. Much more important than that is whether the chromatic aberrations have been fixed? Has someone asked Hisense why there are two different versions here? Fire TV Stick says it supports HDR 10+, don't know if it runs on the PJ.


----------



## lav_inya

Apparently it is not possible to download the Apple TV+ app on the PX1 Pro.

I couldn't find the app in the Google Play Store. Is there a way to sideload it without losing quality?


----------



## misticjeff64

lav_inya said:


> Apparently it is not possible to download the Apple TV+ app on the PX1 Pro.
> 
> I couldn't find the app in the Google Play Store. Is there a way to sideload it without losing quality?


There is! If you go to the Play Store and download the app below (Downloader).









Downloader by AFTVnews - Apps on Google Play


Easily download, manage, and install files on Android TV devices.




play.google.com





After you install that, search Apple TV APK, click the APK Mirror link and download the latest version. When you click install it will tell you it needs permission to install from this location. (You can give it permission)

Once installed, login as normal and enjoy Apple TV with Dolby Vision & Dolby Atmos support! (I verified today by watching Spirited in Dolby Vision)


----------



## lav_inya

misticjeff64 said:


> There is! If you go to the Play Store and download the app below (Downloader).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloader by AFTVnews - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> Easily download, manage, and install files on Android TV devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> play.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you install that, search Apple TV APK, click the APK Mirror link and download the latest version. When you click install it will tell you it needs permission to install from this location. (You can give it permission)
> 
> Once installed, login as normal and enjoy Apple TV with Dolby Vision & Dolby Atmos support! (I verified today by watching Spirited in Dolby Vision)


Thanks very much! Does this also work with Netflix?


----------



## stephenju

lav_inya said:


> Apparently it is not possible to download the Apple TV+ app on the PX1 Pro.
> 
> I couldn't find the app in the Google Play Store. Is there a way to sideload it without losing quality?


This? Apple TV - Apps on Google Play I am in the US though. It might be region locked?


----------



## misticjeff64

lav_inya said:


> Thanks very much! Does this also work with Netflix?


Sadly no....use an external Android/Google TV box that has the Netflix Certification. I use an Nvidia Shield TV.



stephenju said:


> This? Apple TV - Apps on Google Play I am in the US though. It might be region locked?


Use a VPN, shouldn't have a problem. I'm using my Apple TV account from the U.S. in Portugal.


----------



## lav_inya

I really want to move away from the Fire TV Stick 4k. Either mine is broken or it's just junk itself.

Netflix is the biggest crap on the FireTV. Any film/series with massive film grain and artifacts. Lousy black level. Everything has already been reset 1000 times. Tried every setting. DV cannot Netflix even though it is activated. I got myself extra ATV+ and Disney+ to test it. Both Prime and Disney look fantastic on the projector in DV. Compared to Netflix, it looks more like 4K.

Amazingly, DV on ATV+ looks great on the FireTV. It has much much less film grain. This also applies to YT. I'm not sure about Prime.


----------



## lav_inya

stephenju said:


> This? Apple TV - Apps on Google Play I am in the US though. It might be region locked?



Yes. Can you download this in the US?

I'll try that later with VPN. Maybe the sideload isn't necessary.


----------



## misticjeff64

lav_inya said:


> I really want to move away from the Fire TV Stick 4k. Either mine is broken or it's just junk itself.


Fire TV's really can't keep up, the Nvidia Shield TV is on another level however. I'm using a 2017 model (best in my opinion) which still receives updates from Nvidia. Handles 4K, HDR with no issues.


----------



## lav_inya

misticjeff64 said:


> Fire TV's really can't keep up, the Nvidia Shield TV is on another level however. I'm using a 2017 model (best in my opinion) which still receives updates from Nvidia. Handles 4K, HDR with no issues.


I'm considering getting the ATV+ (128GB with Ethernet).

How is the newest Cube?

I've also heard a lot of positive things about the latest Chromcast.

Or do you recommend me to get a smart blu ray player that can do DV?


----------



## misticjeff64

I'm not an Apple fan for sure, if you want to side load apps you're in for a tough time. Perhaps the newest Chromecast?


----------



## spicypepperoni

New owner of a PX-1 (non-pro). Do your units make like a chirping/cricket noise every ten or so minutes? It lasts for just a second, then goes away. Is it normal or what they call laser noise? Can hear it in really quiet scenes.


----------



## misticjeff64

spicypepperoni said:


> New owner of a PX-1 (non-pro). Do your units make like a chirping/cricket noise every ten or so minutes? It lasts for just a second, then goes away. Is it normal or what they call laser noise? Can hear it in really quiet scenes.


I have not noticed that, does not mean it's not happening, just haven't noticed it.


----------



## galego100

misticjeff64 said:


> Fire TV's really can't keep up, the Nvidia Shield TV is on another level however. I'm using a 2017 model (best in my opinion) which still receives updates from Nvidia. Handles 4K, HDR with no issues.


Why you considerer the 2017 model best than the 2019 ? The 2017 doesn´t have DV...


----------



## lav_inya

spicypepperoni said:


> New owner of a PX-1 (non-pro). Do your units make like a chirping/cricket noise every ten or so minutes? It lasts for just a second, then goes away. Is it normal or what they call laser noise? Can hear it in really quiet scenes.


I haven't noticed until now either. But what I noticed at the beginning were strange plastic noises. Like gently grasping an empty plastic bottle. According to the manual this is normal.


----------



## lav_inya

I have a question about 10-bit color depth: why can't it be enabled on other devices? Whether on my Windows computer or the FireTV, no matter which app, only 8 bits are displayed in the info. Apparently 10bit only works on the internal Android system.


----------



## Geronimo11

lav_inya said:


> I have a question about 10-bit color depth: why can't it be enabled on other devices? Whether on my Windows computer or the FireTV, no matter which app, only 8 bits are displayed in the info. Apparently 10bit only works on the internal Android system.


looked if your sources color settings are in RGB, if so tried ycbcr 4.2.2 or 4.2.0


----------



## lav_inya

Geronimo11 said:


> looked if your sources color settings are in RGB, if so tried ycbcr 4.2.2 or 4.2.0


I can't test the PC right now. Do I need to select YUV (or something) on the Fire TV instead of RGB?
Thanks for the quick reply, but I doubt if that will change anything.


----------



## Geronimo11

Yes ,tried YUV


----------



## misticjeff64

galego100 said:


> Why you considerer the 2017 model best than the 2019 ? The 2017 doesn´t have DV...


Comparing Apples to Apples (non Pro versions), the 2017 has more ports (2 USB-A) and supports a better Plex experience. HDR support is also there and at the time I did not have a 4k TV so Dolby Vision did not matter.
I'd much rather have the ports than DV.


----------



## spicypepperoni

lav_inya said:


> I haven't noticed until now either. But what I noticed at the beginning were strange plastic noises. Like gently grasping an empty plastic bottle. According to the manual this is normal.


Which page in the manual does it refer to the device noise?

I recorded my sound here at around the 6 second mark. I'm beginning the think it's a fan bearing noise when the fan speed changes.

Update: I updated the recording link with a louder version.


----------



## stephenju

spicypepperoni said:


> Which page in the manual does it refer to the device noise?
> 
> I recorded my sound here at around the three second mark. I'm beginning the think it's a fan bearing noise when the fan speed changes.


I honestly can only hear a constant background humming with my old ears.


----------



## misticjeff64

spicypepperoni said:


> Which page in the manual does it refer to the device noise?


In the U.S./French/Spanish version of the Manual, Page 39
In the U.K. version, Page 18

Here's the quote from the manual:


> The plastic cabinet makes a "clicking" type of sound
> The 'click' sound can occur when the temperature of the Laser Cinema changes. This change causes the Laser Cinema cabinet to
> expand or contract, which makes the sound. This is normal and the Laser Cinema is OK.


----------



## stephenju

misticjeff64 said:


> In the U.S./French/Spanish version of the Manual, Page 39
> In the U.K. version, Page 18
> 
> Here's the quote from the manual:


I can't find PX1-Pro manual online: Product Support | PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1-PRO)


----------



## misticjeff64

stephenju said:


> I can't find PX1-Pro manual online: Product Support | PX1-PRO TriChroma Laser Cinema (PX1-PRO)


Quick Start Guide:



https://assets.hisense-usa.com/assets/ProductDownloads/391/f948c54f49/PX1-PRO_QSG.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjYw72RjqL8AhW1J0QIHRr8CFcQFnoECBwQAQ&usg=AOvVaw2XWrZUlBVCTTnsr9kdJOSU



U.K. Manual:



https://hisense.co.uk/app/uploads/2022/06/PX1-PRO-User-Manual-UK.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjYw72RjqL8AhW1J0QIHRr8CFcQFnoECA8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw0I1sZzb9-QOfVeNzZIrgdm



U.S./French/Spanish Manual:






Download Hisense PX1-PRO User Manual | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------



## sskolot

Hi all. I bought this projector a few weeks ago in Switzerland. Unfortunately, I'm observing very visible color uniformity issues. It has red/magenta tint at the bottom center, but then gradually changes to green/blue tint towards top left/right corners. I don't have a CLR/ALR screen but I doubt that it would fix the issue - I currently project it on a matte white wall, but I also tried paper, white sheets, tried different projector angles, tried cleaning the front lens glass, but the color shift stays the same 

I checked many online reviews but it's hard to find anyone else with the same problem. Did anyone else experience something like that or maybe could suggest any ways to fix it? I checked for firmware updates but looks like there are no updates available for me yet.

Here's the best photo I could take with my Sony Alpha camera that shows the problem on a plain white image in the Standard mode. It's even more visible in real life than on the photo. When I open the raw image in Adobe Camera Raw and measured color temperature in different points - the difference is more than 1000K and the tint (green-magenta) also changes significantly.


----------

